# DUALLYS OR BIG TRUCKS



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

POST SOME. LIKE THE DUALLY RAISED UP AND WITH SEMI WHEELS OR DROPPED.AND I ALSO LIKE THE FORD F-650 AND THE CHEVY ONE TO.


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

mine. bagged on nitrogen- soon to have paint and semi 22's


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

here some more...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

WWW.DIESELWHEELS.COM


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

This one from SS is nicely done up.


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

my best friends daily driver on 24.5


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Seen those in person, Escalade got gator and everything


----------



## michaels29 (Apr 23, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

HERE'S MINE


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)




----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)




----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

my f350 bagged still in the works..my daily.and will be my hauller..


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

:worship: damn...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

NICE PICS !!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Dec 12 2006, 10:52 PM~6750845
> *This one from SS is nicely done up.
> 
> 
> ...


do you have a pic of the whole ride...this is bad-ass!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Naw these are the only I shots I have of it.


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

There is a gallery of dually on the Red's Miami website....nice trucks


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)




----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)




----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)




----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by deecaddy_@Dec 15 2006, 09:08 AM~6764675
> *
> *


Sorry about this...I'm just learning how to post...I think I figured it out :biggrin:


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by deecaddy+Dec 15 2006, 10:09 AM~6764680-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I SEE THIS ONE DOWN THE ROAD FROM MY HOUSE ALOT..


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Dec 15 2006, 10:38 AM~6765159
> *I SEE THIS ONE DOWN THE ROAD FROM MY HOUSE ALOT..
> *


I'm sure, by the looks of the pic it looks like it was taken outside the Florida State Fairgrounds in Tampa...


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Dec 12 2006, 10:55 PM~6750865
> *my best friends daily driver on 24.5
> 
> *



Bad Motherfucker!!


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

heres the front pic i took of that dually...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

big shanes wrecker


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## uce84 (Oct 23, 2006)

:angry: I want one.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Dec 16 2006, 01:34 PM~6771026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 16 2006, 05:04 AM~6769899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THIS A DUALLY ?? OR A REGULAR CAB ??


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Dec 16 2006, 02:39 PM~6771194
> *IS THIS A DUALLY ?? OR A REGULAR CAB ??
> *



regular cab short bed (which they dont make a s/b regular cab) with the F-650 fenders and they moulded F-650 front fender wells on the bed sides. :0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 16 2006, 01:43 PM~6771207
> *regular cab short bed (which they dont make a s/b regular cab) with the F-650 fenders and they moulded F-650 front fender wells on the bed sides.  :0
> *


OH OK !! LOOKS NICE !!


----------



## Gabe61 (Feb 14, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

this is a bad bish.......good to pull a 42 foot cigarette boat with :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Here's one I found on here.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i got this pic, don't know what kind of truck it is but it had the loudest system i have ever heard


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

I love these trucks. But only if they are slammed. :biggrin:


----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)




----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 17 2007, 12:39 PM~7012488
> *i got this pic, don't know what kind of truck it is but it had the loudest system i have ever heard
> 
> 
> ...


FORGET THE TRUCK !! THAT GIRL LOOKS ALRIGHT !!


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pickle_@Jan 17 2007, 01:22 PM~7012893
> *
> *


 :0 :0 with the old school roadsters??


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

heres one i found:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Is that the new Ford 650 ?


----------



## Gabe61 (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Jan 17 2007, 06:28 PM~7014681
> *:0  :0 with the old school roadsters??
> *


does anyone know of sum of these wires 4 sale


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 16 2006, 12:51 PM~6771079
> *:uh:
> *


worst thing... I read that they mounted a 22 inch tire on a 22.5 rim... didn't even grind it down...


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jan 17 2007, 04:46 PM~7014827
> *Is that the new Ford 650 ?
> *


nope... A GM :biggrin:


----------



## HardTimes92 (Mar 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 17 2007, 01:39 PM~7012488
> *i got this pic, don't know what kind of truck it is but it had the loudest system i have ever heard
> 
> 
> ...


its a kodiak i thinks its made by international all the power of a semi with the looks of a truck badass...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pickle_@Jan 17 2007, 03:22 PM~7012893
> *
> *


yeah doggie...!!!


----------



## CrazyCutlas (Aug 8, 2005)

here is a truck locally here in south charleston west virginia


----------



## Daniel son (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Jan 17 2007, 04:41 PM~7014802
> *heres one i found:
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

DAMN CLEAN ASS TRUCKS WOULD LVOE TO HAVE ONE OF THOSE WITH A V6 LOL SINCE GAS PRICES GO UP ALL THE TIME FUCKEN NICE THO


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 17 2007, 03:48 PM~7013697
> *FORGET THE TRUCK !! THAT GIRL LOOKS ALRIGHT !!
> *


:biggrin: i took one of the truck without the girl but this one just looks better


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 17 2007, 03:48 PM~7013697
> *FORGET THE TRUCK !! THAT GIRL LOOKS ALRIGHT !!
> *


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## JGBODIELOWRIDER (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Jan 17 2007, 04:41 PM~7014802
> *heres one i found:
> 
> 
> *


that bi..h is right love it :0 :0


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

Here a truck that john markiewitz and jeff ross built


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jan 17 2007, 07:46 PM~7014827
> *Is that the new Ford 650 ?
> *


new gm with range rover lights


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

Here's another one pulling hellrazor


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Jan 18 2007, 09:54 PM~7025243
> *new gm with range rover lights
> *


What's it called do you know ?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

This would be nice pulling a fith wheel trailer


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

ANY PICS OF A ESCALADE ESV WITH A LIFT KIT ??


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

That black or gray International truck is a CXT not a Kodiak. Kodiak is a medium duty piece of crap GM truck. Diesel Ford trucks F250 through F750 come with a International built powerstroke V8. You can get an F650 or F750 with a Cat 3126 or Cummins 5.9 engines in the, both big ass inline six cylinders.


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 18 2007, 08:37 PM~7026126
> *ANY PICS OF A ESCALADE ESV WITH A LIFT KIT ??
> *


I had the first esv lifted with 13 inch kit now iam re doing it witha 24 inch lift kitI will post pics later


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

WOW!!! im surprised there isnt a bunch of pussies crying dat these arent lowriders and y they r being posted here!!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Jan 18 2007, 10:14 PM~7027008
> *I had the first  esv lifted with 13 inch kit now iam re doing it witha 24 inch lift kitI will post pics later
> *


----------



## subliminalmatt (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HardTimes92_@Jan 17 2007, 06:39 PM~7015446
> *its a kodiak i thinks its made by international all the power of a semi with the looks of a truck badass...
> *


i think its actually a kenworth. the kodiak is made by chevy. that looks to have a f350 bed on it


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## elhippie64 (Jun 27, 2003)

duallyscene.com :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

:thumbsup: DUALLYS


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

CUSTOM CNC CUT WHEEL S BY DIMA OUT OF HOUSTON TX 832-228-6746 CUT ANYWAY YOU WANT THEM


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

:0


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

Anymore pics of that truck? it's badass


----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN (Dec 17, 2004)




----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

now this is what you call doing big thangs.clean ass trucks.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Gabe61 (Feb 14, 2006)

shack.us/img441/9168/truck1hb3.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## Gabe61 (Feb 14, 2006)

eshack.us/img152/5882/truck1yc0.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## Gabe61 (Feb 14, 2006)

/truck2xm7.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## Gabe61 (Feb 14, 2006)

/truck1dr4.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## Gabe61 (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## Gabe61 (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Damn I love duallys.


----------



## Bzauto05 (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by subliminalmatt_@Jan 19 2007, 12:24 AM~7028116
> *i think its actually a kenworth. the kodiak is made by chevy. that looks to have a f350 bed on it
> *


That truck is an International . I think the model is the cxt or sxt, not too sure. they were made with the intentions of competing with the Ford F650 and the Chevy/GMC Kodiak.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 18 2007, 08:26 PM~7026011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my truck!!!!!! :biggrin: 


now that is what i call a pickup......


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

:thumbsup: nice hopen i can post some pics of mine up soon :biggrin:


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gabe61_@Jan 17 2007, 06:48 PM~7014846
> *does anyone know of sum of these wires 4 sale
> *


the rimes on that truck r 20s and the guy had them made


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

20" wires on a dually very nice....


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVDBROUGHAM_@Jan 20 2007, 01:05 AM~7037069
> *
> 
> 
> ...


for reals that looks nice, im gonna try to get some of the ones rollin round town here....ones white all slammed, and another white and green and its bagged!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i wish i woulda got a few of my homies dually in portland.....


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jan 28 2007, 01:42 PM~7108915
> *for reals that looks nice, im gonna try to get some of the ones rollin round town here....ones white all slammed, and another white and green and its bagged!!!
> *



been thinking about getting one for a while but me and the old lady took gas prices into consideration being that I already drive a gas chuggin' Burban. :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

for sale on ebay


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)




----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jan 19 2007, 10:15 PM~7036629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: crazy ass wheels


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

this is one badass truck !!!!


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

:worship: :worship:


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Jan 17 2007, 07:41 PM~7014802
> *heres one i found:
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i wouldnt mind that truck.....


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

One of the baddest trucks I’ve seen!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

aint that the one with the old impala style interior?


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

mine 








mine now getting ready to put in some work soon


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 28 2007, 06:38 PM~7112000
> *aint that the one with the old impala style interior?
> *


Yup, red '61!


----------



## 88cutlass88 (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gabe61_@Jan 25 2007, 08:03 PM~7087131
> *shack.us/img441/9168/truck1hb3.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> *





dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm nice


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

TTT


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## Gabe61 (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROOSTERCOLDBURN_@Jan 20 2007, 02:28 AM~7037538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what size r these


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jan 17 2007, 12:37 PM~7011876
> *Here's one I found on here.
> 
> 
> ...


Does anyone know how much these wheels and tires are going for?


----------



## Baggd4x4blazer (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 17 2007, 12:39 PM~7012488
> *i got this pic, don't know what kind of truck it is but it had the loudest system i have ever heard
> 
> 
> ...



this truck is an international CXT

kodiak is made by gmc/chevy

that truck is the treo truck outta omaha nebraska, treo makes subs and big ass amps and the guys that buit it ( metro audio dynamics) is owned by the same guy who owns treo... :biggrin: :biggrin: 
tvs in the wheel wells and all


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Jan 18 2007, 10:14 PM~7027008
> *I had the first  esv lifted with 13 inch kit now iam re doing it witha 24 inch lift kitI will post pics later
> *


WERE DID YOU GET YOUR LIFT KIT FROM ?? I ASKED SOME OF THE LOCAL SHOP'S HERE AND THEY SAID THERE ISN'T A KIT FOR A CADILLAC ESCALADE ESV. BECAUSE ITS A ALL WHEEL DRIVE SUSPENSION .


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

any body knows how much theses 22 " wheels cost


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)




----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Ragtrey_@Jan 30 2007, 04:42 PM~7130150
> *Yup, red '61!
> *


Actually it's 62, but still cool non the less.


----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ragtrey+Jan 30 2007, 04:42 PM~7130150-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i rememember seeing that truck in lrm. i was like :0 :worship: 
that truck is bad.


----------



## Gabe61 (Feb 14, 2006)

bump


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

SOCIOS at the Sacramento Autorama


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Feb 7 2007, 01:48 PM~7199834
> *WERE DID YOU GET YOUR LIFT KIT FROM ?? I ASKED SOME OF THE LOCAL SHOP'S HERE AND THEY SAID THERE ISN'T A KIT FOR A CADILLAC ESCALADE ESV. BECAUSE ITS A ALL WHEEL DRIVE SUSPENSION .
> *


Sorry for taking so lond to respond, Im always really busy with work. Here is a picture when it had a 13 inch kit and the one bellow is the 24 inch kit. It doesn't matter that it is all wheel drive because it's 60% to the back and 40% to the front. What ever shop told you that must not now much about lift kits. PM me if you need any help, I am always willing to help another Lay it Low member.


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

If you want a big truck this is ours. It has a 40,000 lb towing rating. We took it to Majestics new years and it tows so good you cant feel the trailer behind you.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ragtrey_@Jan 28 2007, 08:37 PM~7111992
> *One of the baddest trucks I’ve seen!
> 
> 
> ...


THATS THE FOUNDER OF MY VW CLUB PAULY RIVERA'S TRUCK


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Feb 10 2007, 08:52 PM~7229146
> *If you want a big truck this is ours.  It has a 40,000 lb towing rating.  We took it to Majestics new years and it tows so good you cant feel the trailer behind you.
> 
> 
> *


cant you tow a car inside of one of them?


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 10 2007, 08:56 PM~7229171
> *cant you tow a car inside of one of them?
> *


No it tows just like a normal truck with a 2/5-16th ball.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pickle_@Feb 7 2007, 04:16 PM~7201387
> *i rememember seeing that truck in lrm. i was like :0  :worship:
> that truck is bad.
> *


same here,i think i have that issue i would have to look....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Feb 10 2007, 08:59 PM~7229195
> *No it tows just like a normal truck with a 2/5-16th ball.
> *


ahhh ok,i seen some that you can tow a car inside of em too,those are pimp,

ill look to see if i can find a pic,

you got more pics of that one i love how they are setup....


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Feb 9 2007, 11:31 PM~7223700
> *SOCIOS at the Sacramento Autorama
> 
> 
> ...


THIS TRUCK HAS MOSTEROUS BEAT!VERY NICE TRUCK!QUALITY WORK DONE ON IT! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Feb 10 2007, 08:41 PM~7229078
> *Sorry for taking so lond to respond, Im always really busy with work.  Here is a picture when it had a 13 inch kit and the one bellow is the 24 inch kit.  It doesn't matter that it is all wheel drive because it's 60% to the back and 40% to the front.  What ever shop told you that must not now much about lift kits.  PM me if you need any help, I am always willing to help another Lay it Low member.
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS !! I FOUND A PLACE WWW.BNCOFFROAD.COM THERE'S A 2007 ESCALADE THEY PUT A LIFT KIT IN . WHAT SIZE RIMS DO YOU HAVE ON ??


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 10 2007, 07:55 PM~7229163
> *THATS THE FOUNDER OF MY VW CLUB PAULY RIVERA'S TRUCK
> *


You tell him I said that truck is cool as fuck. Hey, why no vintage VW thread? I always wanted a '59 bus. :thumbsup:


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Feb 7 2007, 03:52 PM~7201182
> *Actually it's 62, but still cool non the less.
> *


Nope... the Homie was correct with 61... they have the same dash basically... but check the steering wheel...


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

Look at the seats, that's what I was going off of.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 11 2007, 04:55 AM~7229163
> *THATS THE FOUNDER OF MY VW CLUB PAULY RIVERA'S TRUCK
> *


hey this is the one with a '61 impala interiour right? that is badass


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Feb 11 2007, 01:49 PM~7232989
> *Look at the seats, that's what I was going off of.
> *


Dude we're both right. '62 seats, door panels and the dash is similar to a '61, but the wheel is all '61. Sweet truck none the less! :thumbsup:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ragtrey_@Feb 11 2007, 10:54 PM~7233010
> *Dude we're both right. '62 seats, door panels and the dash is similar to a '61, but the wheel is all '61. Sweet truck none the less! :thumbsup:
> *


no doubt :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

i gotsta get me 1 of them big ass trucks


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Ragtrey_@Feb 11 2007, 04:54 PM~7233010
> *Dude we're both right. '62 seats, door panels and the dash is similar to a '61, but the wheel is all '61. Sweet truck none the less! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ragtrey_@Feb 11 2007, 02:54 PM~7233010
> *Dude we're both right. '62 seats, door panels and the dash is similar to a '61, but the wheel is all '61. Sweet truck none the less! :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

my dually 2003 f 350 with 4 inch exaust and air intech and 2 just in case i need to race i can set the programer to race mode also just order a 2 stage nos system


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

just in case my dually is at a job


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Gabe61 (Feb 14, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Here's the dually from our club! Back out for the 07 season


----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

TTT


----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Feb 24 2007, 01:46 PM~7342323
> *Here's the dually from our club!  Back out for the 07 season
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pickle_@Mar 14 2007, 04:56 PM~7478511
> * Nice!
> *


x2


----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

TTT


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 14 2007, 04:57 PM~7478523
> *x2
> *


x3


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nice truck kutty..


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Feb 24 2007, 02:46 PM~7342323
> *Here's the dually from our club!  Back out for the 07 season
> 
> 
> ...



I'm still tryin to find a set of those dually wires !!!


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

a few pics of my lil bros truck...


----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)




----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Feb 10 2007, 08:41 PM~7229078
> *Sorry for taking so lond to respond, Im always really busy with work.  Here is a picture when it had a 13 inch kit and the one bellow is the 24 inch kit.  It doesn't matter that it is all wheel drive because it's 60% to the back and 40% to the front.  What ever shop told you that must not now much about lift kits.  PM me if you need any help, I am always willing to help another Lay it Low member.
> 
> 
> ...


thats a bad ass escalade wanna sell it???? :biggrin:


----------



## Gabe61 (Feb 14, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Dec 14 2006, 12:05 AM~6758079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

thats ballin right there :biggrin:


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Mar 17 2007, 08:28 PM~7498786
> *I'm still tryin to find a set of those dually wires !!!
> *



I believe those are one off's! One set made for his truck...22's


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

Not a dually, but its a full size. Just got the new shoes a few days ago.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Feb 10 2007, 09:30 PM~7229411
> *THIS TRUCK HAS MOSTEROUS BEAT!VERY NICE TRUCK!QUALITY WORK DONE ON IT! :biggrin:
> *


 
*SOCIOS *
ttt 4 larry Yuba City


----------



## Gabe61 (Feb 14, 2006)

ttt


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

these were at the miami show 07 and cought my eye


----------



## HOODRCH (Mar 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Apr 6 2007, 10:56 PM~7635789
> *these were at the miami show 07 and cought my eye
> 
> 
> ...


SIck still!!!


----------



## Gabe61 (Feb 14, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## elpojohnson (Aug 14, 2006)

does anyone have pics of that rootbear brown dually with escalade parts done in all gold and vougues i think it was called daddy's caddy


----------



## Gabe61 (Feb 14, 2006)

bump 2 top


----------



## elpojohnson (Aug 14, 2006)

75 year old man owns this and does most of the work


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ragtrey_@Jan 28 2007, 10:37 PM~7111992
> *One of the baddest trucks I’ve seen!
> 
> 
> ...


Defiantly one of the baddest ever created... great use of new and old skool stuff... the Impala interior if off the chain!!!!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 16 2007, 11:36 PM~7709286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THERE ANY OTHER WEB-SITES THAT HAVE ACCESSORIES FOR DUALLYS ??


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 17 2007, 08:36 PM~7927631
> *IS THERE ANY OTHER WEB-SITES THAT HAVE ACCESSORIES FOR DUALLYS ??
> *


ANYBODY KNOW !! :dunno:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 21 2007, 11:53 PM~7952503
> *ANYBODY KNOW !!  :dunno:
> *


what kind are you looking for?


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 21 2007, 08:53 PM~7952503
> *ANYBODY KNOW !!  :dunno:
> *


RED'S MIAMI MAKES A LOT THE WHEELS AND MORE.


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Apr 6 2007, 10:56 PM~7635789
> *these were at the miami show 07 and cought my eye
> 
> 
> ...


badass


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

dieselstop.com have lots of links


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 21 2007, 09:09 PM~7952672
> *what kind are you looking for?
> *


NEED SOME IDEAS FOR A 4X4 3500 CHEVY DUALLY


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

SELLING THIS ONE...95'

WITH TRAIN HORNS

$4500 SOUTHERN CA.


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

this one is for sale 15000 obo


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 24 2007, 09:10 PM~7973666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sweeeeettt!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

What ever happened to this truck... I love this truck... M.I.C. did some incredible work. Are they still around?


----------



## CHITOWN (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

any pics of lifted Excursions?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@May 25 2007, 01:00 PM~7978172
> *any pics of lifted Excursions?
> *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Dec 12 2006, 08:55 PM~6750865
> *my best friends daily driver on 24.5
> 
> *


POST WEBSITES, I NEED SOME IDEAS FOR A 4X4 3500 CHEVY DUALLY . THINKING OF DOING SOMETHING LIKE THIS !!


----------



## MESSYK1N (Dec 17, 2005)

HERES MINE I JUST GOT A LITTLE OVER A MONTH AGO.
2004 SILVERADO 3500 DUALLY. "LA NALGONA"
- REPAINTED
- '06 GRILL & COWL HOOD
- S.S. BUMPER COVER
- S.S. ROLLPAN
- ESCALADE HANDLES
- SMOKED LIGHTS
- LOWERED 2" & 5"
- SUEDE HEADLINER
- ALPINE DOUBLE DIN & NAVI.
- 24" ACOLA WHEELS
ALL IN A MONTH. MORE TO COME.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUB28s_@Jun 1 2007, 12:25 PM~8023653
> *HERES MINE I JUST GOT A LITTLE OVER A MONTH AGO.
> 2004 SILVERADO 3500 DUALLY. "LA NALGONA"
> - REPAINTED
> ...


LOOKS NICE !! WHAT SIZE TIRES ARE THOSE ??


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 17 2007, 07:11 PM~7927170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MESSYK1N (Dec 17, 2005)

THANKS! TIRES ARE 295/40/24's.


----------



## FAMILIA863 (May 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Apr 7 2007, 01:47 PM~7638631
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF :uh:


----------



## FAMILIA863 (May 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 18 2007, 08:39 PM~7026146
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE BESTI HAVE SEEN!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

My favorite vehicle in this pics is the truck towing the trailer!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Jun 7 2007, 08:47 PM~8063547
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LIAR !! YOU KNOW YOU LIKE THE REGAL !!! :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 7 2007, 11:09 PM~8063719
> *LIAR !! YOU KNOW YOU LIKE THE REGAL !!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUB28s_@Jun 1 2007, 02:25 PM~8023653
> *HERES MINE I JUST GOT A LITTLE OVER A MONTH AGO.
> 2004 SILVERADO 3500 DUALLY. "LA NALGONA"
> - REPAINTED
> ...


All I can say is that is BAD ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## 2crunk (Feb 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DUB28s_@Jun 1 2007, 01:25 PM~8023653
> *HERES MINE I JUST GOT A LITTLE OVER A MONTH AGO.
> 2004 SILVERADO 3500 DUALLY. "LA NALGONA"
> - REPAINTED
> ...


tennessee tags??nice


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

i like this pic took it at sac show


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

keep em coming


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

just postin a pic of one i like..


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

sss


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 14 2007, 10:36 PM~8107524
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Nappy Headed Hoes (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Nappy Headed Hoes (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

is that a hoppos hat in the cab??........lol..... :0


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 19 2007, 06:57 AM~7028669
> *
> 
> 
> ...





omg that is just fucking badass.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

heres my boys truck in Atlanta


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Jun 18 2007, 06:25 PM~8129788
> *heres my boys truck in Atlanta
> 
> 
> ...


NICE !!


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 18 2007, 09:35 PM~7026107
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAT DODGE IS BAD ASS FUCK MAD PROPS


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 18 2007, 09:31 PM~7026065
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS CHICK


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jun 24 2007, 07:24 PM~8168547
> *ttt
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

my F-250 at the car wash today


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nappy Headed Hoes_@Jun 15 2007, 08:59 PM~8113380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that truck is badass, he needs to sell it to me :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 24 2007, 10:51 PM~8169511
> *my F-250 at the car wash today
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS NICE SKIM !!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

I LIKE THIS LOOK !!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 25 2007, 08:33 PM~8175293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

My homeboy's Bronco...


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## 07-Gator (Nov 18, 2006)

some bad ass trucks


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Here is a couple of pics of a Ford 650 :biggrin: This thing is BAD!! I hope of being the new owner of this one soon.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jun 28 2007, 06:45 PM~8197511
> *Here is a couple of pics of a Ford 650  :biggrin:  This thing is BAD!! I hope of being the new owner of this one soon.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

DAMN HOW DID I MISS THIS TOPIC FOR SO LONG :0


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nappy Headed Hoes_@Jun 16 2007, 02:58 AM~8113376
> *
> 
> 
> ...



man I LOVED (and still do) this truck, the idea with the interious is fukin great
but why the hell did they keep the new-age sppedometer ??? :uh:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Gabe61 (Feb 14, 2006)

Doin it BIG in TEAXS Duralac on 24"


----------



## Gabe61 (Feb 14, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: Those are alsome lookin keep them comin :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Velveeta00 (Jul 6, 2007)

big trucks for me


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

BIG DAN ON THE JOB BABY........


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

heres my dads truck :biggrin: 








it lowered so it has more room above for cars and trucks also the fender flare scrap in turns :biggrin: 
















Low ridin as a job :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

i think it counts few trucks like this :biggrin:


----------



## Kneegrow (Mar 22, 2006)

sick


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jul 8 2007, 09:19 PM~8262195
> *  i think it counts few trucks like this  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 12 2007, 10:42 PM~8297396
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 91bubblecaprice (Jun 2, 2006)

DOES THE BACK FENDERS HAVE TO BE EXTENDED TO PUT 22.5" WHEELS ON A 99 F-350?


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

my work truck


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Wow thats cool :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

That truck is sick, nice pics. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Wow :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cdeville00_@Jul 17 2007, 06:18 AM~8325911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what year is that truck!!! i wont a caddddy front end on mine!!!


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cdeville00_@Jul 17 2007, 06:19 AM~8325914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Jul 17 2007, 10:30 PM~8333727
> *what year is that truck!!! i wont a caddddy front end on mine!!!
> *


I BELIVE ITS A 95 BRO!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cdeville00_@Jul 18 2007, 06:37 AM~8334980
> *I BELIVE ITS A 95 BRO!
> *


thanks bro shit looks sickkk!!!


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

this truck is to insane i jus had to add it in


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

lassic%20arpil2028N29%202007/P4280292.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## mr. warehouse (Mar 30, 2007)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr. warehouse_@Jul 18 2007, 01:06 PM~8336789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats the one right there... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

NICE !!


----------



## joe64ss (Jan 4, 2007)

Duallies are supposed to pull trailers, not ride on them! And you know this man!



> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@May 25 2007, 05:35 AM~7975796
> *What ever happened to this truck... I love this truck... M.I.C. did some incredible work. Are they still around?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## joe64ss (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vertex_@Jun 17 2007, 11:33 PM~8124864
> *omg that is just fucking badass.
> *


I would have to agree.


----------



## joe64ss (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 19 2007, 03:57 AM~7028669
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, this is bad.

Imagine if there were a dip or bump or painted line what it would do? Look at that bumper ready to roll under...

That is sik.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :0 :0 :0 Cool


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

more pics.? :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jun 28 2007, 06:45 PM~8197511
> *Here is a couple of pics of a Ford 650  :biggrin:  This thing is BAD!! I hope of being the new owner of this one soon.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 wow thats cool :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Ford and Gmc will team up to combine power plant and drive train to build the ultimate diesel truck to take out toyota in the future.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jul 20 2007, 10:44 AM~8353312
> *Ford and Gmc will team up to combine power plant and drive train to build the ultimate diesel truck to take out toyota in the future.
> *


DAMN !! FORD & GMC GOT TO TEAM UP TO WHOOP ON TOYOTA !! :wow:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by joe64ss_@Jul 18 2007, 12:55 PM~8337590
> *Yes, this is bad.
> 
> Imagine if there were a dip or bump or painted line what it would do? Look at that bumper ready to roll under...
> ...


Watch a Domination the Video or Low Life DVD those dudes drag the shit out of there trucks.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 20 2007, 03:31 PM~8355211
> *DAMN !! FORD & GMC GOT TO TEAM UP TO WHOOP ON TOYOTA !!  :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

NICE


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

My escalade before the bigger lift


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

my f-250










next to my 60 singlecab


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 28 2007, 10:52 PM~8416731
> *my f-250
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Sweet 250 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

IVE SEEN FORD MAKES DUALLY'S UP TO 550 OR BIGGER , DOES CHEVY MAKE A BIGGER DUALLY BESIDES THE 3500 ??


----------



## mr. warehouse (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 2 2007, 05:47 PM~8459189
> *IVE SEEN FORD MAKES DUALLY'S UP TO 550 OR BIGGER , DOES CHEVY MAKE A BIGGER DUALLY BESIDES THE 3500 ??
> *



4500 /5500 /6500

If you want to step up to a Topkick (Chevy) or Kodiak (GMC)


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Aug 2 2007, 11:59 PM~8462009
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


YESS!!!!11


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jul 20 2007, 10:44 AM~8353312
> *Ford and Gmc will team up to combine power plant and drive train to build the ultimate diesel truck to take out toyota in the future.
> *


 Toyota can't even see GMC trucks let alone smell the diesel exhaust coming out of the pipes of a FORD TRUCK. GMC trucks for girls, Dodges for beginners, and Ford Trucks for MEN. As you can see toyota is not even in the picture. Now if you need a lil' truck to take your pet cat to the vet then buy a toyota. If you need a REAL TRUCK FOR WORK- go and buy a FORD TRUCK. And don't try to argue with the bullshit fuel efficiency and all the bullshit that toyota is saying about their little trucks in the t.v. commercials. Remember they are comparing their little trucks to a stripped down Ranger or S-10 or whatever the smallest mini-truck GMC is selling. Support our Country and stop being a *** and get a real TRUCK!!!!


----------



## GMCTROCA (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Aug 3 2007, 01:34 AM~8462265
> *Toyota can't even see GMC trucks let alone smell the diesel exhaust coming out of the pipes of a FORD TRUCK.  Support our Country and stop being a *** and get a real TRUCK!!!!*


YOU SAY SOPPORT OUR COUNTRY.BUT YET YOU PUT DOWN AMERICAN MADE TRUCKS,SOPPORT AMERICAN MADE PRODUCTS


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

My new truck


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Aug 3 2007, 06:01 PM~8467181
> *My new truck
> 
> 
> ...


NICE !


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2007)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Aug 3 2007, 06:01 PM~8467181
> *My new truck
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Sweet Truck


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Those 4500 trucks are badass, seen a couple around here. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Aug 3 2007, 01:34 AM~8462265
> *Toyota can't even see GMC trucks let alone smell the diesel exhaust coming out of the pipes of a FORD TRUCK. GMC trucks for girls, Dodges for beginners, and Ford Trucks for MEN. As you can see toyota is not even in the picture. Now if you need a lil' truck to take your pet cat to the vet then buy a toyota. If you need a REAL TRUCK FOR WORK- go and buy a FORD TRUCK. And don't try to argue with the bullshit fuel efficiency and all the bullshit that toyota is saying about their little trucks in the t.v. commercials. Remember they are comparing their little trucks to a stripped down Ranger or S-10 or whatever the smallest mini-truck GMC is selling. Support our Country and stop being a *** and get a real TRUCK!!!!
> *




FORD'S MADE IN MEXICO


----------



## GRAPE (Jul 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfe-all-day_@Aug 3 2007, 06:38 PM~8467400
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice rides :biggrin:


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfe-all-day_@Aug 3 2007, 06:38 PM~8467400
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WRONG THREAD !! DUALLYS OR BIG TRUCKS !!!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 17 2007, 07:11 PM~7927170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Aug 3 2007, 02:34 AM~8462265
> *Toyota can't even see GMC trucks let alone smell the diesel exhaust coming out of the pipes of a FORD TRUCK. GMC trucks for girls, Dodges for beginners, and Ford Trucks for MEN. As you can see toyota is not even in the picture. Now if you need a lil' truck to take your pet cat to the vet then buy a toyota. If you need a REAL TRUCK FOR WORK- go and buy a FORD TRUCK. And don't try to argue with the bullshit fuel efficiency and all the bullshit that toyota is saying about their little trucks in the t.v. commercials. Remember they are comparing their little trucks to a stripped down Ranger or S-10 or whatever the smallest mini-truck GMC is selling. Support our Country and stop being a *** and get a real TRUCK!!!!
> *




Shows how much much of a idiot you are . I know and work with high people @ ford. I know whats going on in the ford world . There new 07 diesel trucks are c.r.a.p. . Im not a ford or gmc or dodge man . Ive had the best of all worlds. New trucks . The truck that proved its self pulling 30,000 lbs was the cummins . 
Now on the issue with ford , they are recalling millions . Threre engines are messin up internally makin fire out the exhaust pipe . There transfer cases are litterally ****e.x.p.l.o.d.i.n.g.***** Drive shafts are breaking off . Floor boards are getting torn into because of the flying drive shafts. Trucks and cars are catching on fire just sitting in garages. 
Dont believe me , you tube this shit . Go into forums and educate yourself . I was told by ford that gmc and ford will team up in a few years to build the ultimate diesel . Its already in the works. Toyota wants in in the diesel world . The fucked up thing is there are less toyotas in the repair center than ford. 
Ford makes some good trucks like the expedition and f150s ,mustangs etc but there new diesel twin turbos are junk . They tried to kill the competition with there twin turbo but the engine could not handle the power and there drive train couldnt eithere . 
Respecanize fool .


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Ford should have never done away with the 7.3 powerstroke that was in the pre 2004 trucks.


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

ALL TRUCKS HAVE THEIR UPS & DOWNS BUT APPARENTLY THIS GUY HAS ALL OF THE TRUCKS FIGURED OUT.


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mr. warehouse (Mar 30, 2007)

You can show me all the charts, specs, pie graphs, etc. in the world. I'm still happy with my '05 Duramax. 36 MPG empty, 20ish MPG pullinga 2 car trailer. If someone can do better than thtat awesome.

As for less Toyotas in the repair centers, that would make sense, as there are less Toyotas on the road than anything other truck.

Just my thoughts


----------



## chevys863 (Aug 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 11 2007, 07:47 AM~8527461
> *Ford should have never done away with the 7.3 powerstroke that was in the pre 2004 trucks.
> *


X's 2


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 7 2007, 10:40 PM~8498974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr. warehouse_@Aug 11 2007, 10:29 AM~8528162
> *You can show me all the charts, specs, pie graphs, etc. in the world. I'm still happy with my '05 Duramax. 36 MPG empty, 20ish MPG pullinga 2 car trailer. If someone can do better than thtat awesome.
> 
> As for less Toyotas in the repair centers, that would make sense, as there are less Toyotas on the road than anything other truck.
> ...



Duramaxes are cool but dont last like a cummins . Duramax engines tend to overheat when loaded to there max capacity. I know - I own 1 also .


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*ON THEM DUALLY WITH WHAT APPEARS TO BE 24.5'S WHAT ARE THEY DOING WHEEL ADAPTERS? OR SWAPPING THE ACTUAL HUBS/SPINDLES?*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Aug 11 2007, 10:41 AM~8528550
> *ON THEM DUALLY WITH WHAT APPEARS TO BE 24.5'S WHAT ARE THEY DOING WHEEL ADAPTERS? OR SWAPPING THE ACTUAL HUBS/SPINDLES?
> *


FROM WHAT I HEARD , THEY MOUNT RIGHT UP WITH NO CHANGES . JUST A LIFT KIT .


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

duallys with 22 or 24 they use adapters


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

cummins are good they last up to a 1 million miles


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr. warehouse_@Aug 11 2007, 11:29 AM~8528162
> *You can show me all the charts, specs, pie graphs, etc. in the world. I'm still happy with my '05 Duramax. 36 MPG empty, 20ish MPG pullinga 2 car trailer. If someone can do better than thtat awesome.
> 
> As for less Toyotas in the repair centers, that would make sense, as there are less Toyotas on the road than anything other truck.
> ...


WHAT TRANNY? WHAT REAR END RATIO?


----------



## mr. warehouse (Mar 30, 2007)

8 lug to 10 lug adapters.
That's why I had to go with direct bolt on 19.5's on my lowered dually.
I couldn't fit 22's with the adapters in the rear with out some modifications, and my trucks is my work truck for hauling so I didn't want to get crazy.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

great topic


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

thats to belive u get that many miles per gallon loaded u got a chip


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Aug 11 2007, 11:57 AM~8528638
> *cummins are good they last up to a 1 million miles
> *


 :0 WTF, THEY GOT THE MOON WARRANTY? DRIVE THAT MUTHAFUCKA TO THE MOON.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

lol


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

am going to get a new truck dont know which one yet if the 08 ford 350 or a dodge


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Aug 11 2007, 01:21 PM~8528744
> *am going to get a new truck dont know which one yet if the 08 ford 350 or a dodge
> *


HOW HEAVY DO YOU PLAN ON TOWING?

THERE'Z A LOT MORE TO A TRUCK THAN THE ENGINE BRO...ESPECIALLY WHEN IT COMES TO TOWING.

THAT CUMMINS IS NO JOKE WHEN IT COMES TO WEIGHT. :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

i pull a 40 ' gooseneck trailer everyday my 03 f350 6.0 with over 223000 miles stared giving me problems


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Aug 11 2007, 01:26 PM~8528775
> *i pull a 40 ' gooseneck trailer everyday my 03 f350 6.0 with over 223000 miles stared giving me problems
> *


HOW HEAVY LOADED?


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

most of the time under 16000


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

PAULS NARROWED DUALLY SUSPENSION ON 22 ALCOAS


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr. warehouse_@Aug 11 2007, 11:59 AM~8528658
> *8 lug to 10 lug adapters.
> That's why I had to go with direct bolt on 19.5's on my lowered dually.
> I couldn't fit 22's with the adapters in the rear with out some modifications, and my trucks is my work truck for hauling so I didn't want to get crazy.
> *



LOOK WHAT I FOUND :0 YOU CAN BARELY SEE YOUR DUALLY CHILLIN LOADED UP. :biggrin:


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevys863_@Aug 11 2007, 11:00 AM~8528312
> *X's 2
> *


7.3 is whats in my 99'ford dually.and only at 128k miles.to this date


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

On my gmc topkick 4500 besides the overheating I have takin it in to the dealer ship for...

Compressor relays getttin stuck
alison tranny leak from converter 
engine brake gettin stuck 
a/c line break high side 
2 front rotor bearings 
bad tie rods 
brake light relay stuck 


And I only have 34,000 miles on it .


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Aug 11 2007, 12:48 PM~8528898
> *7.3 is whats in my 99'ford dually.and only at 128k miles.to this date
> *


 :thumbsup: 164K ON MINE


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 11 2007, 01:49 PM~8528909
> *On my gmc topkick 4500 besides the overheating I have takin it in to the dealer ship for...
> 
> Compressor relays getttin stuck
> ...


THAT'Z THE KEY WORD. DON'T GET ME WRONG, I LOVE THE TRUCKZ, AND MY SHOP HAS ONE TOO, BUT THEY ARE KNOWN FOR HICCUPS.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

the average person doesnt drive a topkick either. we all cant ball like him :biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 11 2007, 01:39 PM~8528853
> *PAULS NARROWED DUALLY SUSPENSION ON 22 ALCOAS
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Aug 11 2007, 11:21 AM~8528744
> *am going to get a new truck dont know which one yet if the 08 ford 350 or a dodge
> *


WHY NOT A CHEVY ?? JUST WONDERING .


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 11 2007, 01:30 PM~8529159
> *the average person doesnt drive a topkick either. we all cant ball like him  :biggrin:
> *



Hell no I aint ballin , its a tax write off bro . I still owe my left and right nut on it . :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 11 2007, 01:14 PM~8529429
> *Hell no I aint ballin , its a tax write off bro . I still owe my left and right nut on it .  :biggrin:
> *


TESTICLE 1,2 TESTICLE 1,2 !! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 11 2007, 08:47 AM~8527461
> *Ford should have never done away with the 7.3 powerstroke that was in the pre 2004 trucks.
> *


X10 i plan to keep mine for a long time. The newer trucks cant compare to the 7.3.

I like the cummins too but from what i have seen the overall quality is not as good.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

DAMN !! READING ALL THIS IS MAKING ME CONFUSED . CHEVY, FORD, DODGE . I JUST WANT SOMETHING TO PULL WITH FROM TIME TO TIME 1 OR 2 RIDES . IM A G.M. GUY SO I'M GOING TO TRY MY LUCK WITH A CHEVY DUALLY 3500 4X4 .


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 11 2007, 06:12 PM~8530024
> *DAMN !! READING ALL THIS IS MAKING ME CONFUSED . CHEVY, FORD, DODGE . I JUST WANT SOMETHING TO PULL WITH FROM TIME TO TIME 1 OR 2 RIDES . IM A G.M. GUY SO I'M GOING TO TRY MY LUCK WITH A CHEVY DUALLY 3500 4X4 .
> *


The duramax is kind of the bottom of the barrel for diesel engines. I would rather have a powerstroke or cummins any day. And I am all GM too when it comes to cars.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Aug 11 2007, 01:33 PM~8529179
> *NICE
> *


HERES A PIC FROM THE STREET TRUCKS MAG PHOTO SHOOT. ALMOST LOOKS LIKE A DUB TOY. :0


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

CXT Internationals









laying some flames

















At Sema Show


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 27 2007, 08:28 PM~8410215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 11 2007, 01:17 PM~8528727
> *:0  WTF, THEY GOT THE MOON WARRANTY? DRIVE THAT MUTHAFUCKA TO THE MOON.
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## CADI GRL (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's mine :biggrin:


----------



## mr. warehouse (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Aug 11 2007, 10:59 AM~8528656
> *WHAT TRANNY?  WHAT REAR END RATIO?
> *




Stock Allison trans and a stock rear end. The only upgrades beside the drop are a Magnaflow turbo back exhaust, K & N air intake, and a Bully Dof controller.
The Bully Dog is where most of the fuel econoly comes from. Believe it or not I get better MPG in "Extreme" mode than stock, tow/ecoomy oe performance. If I'm loaded with a trailer I have to put it into tow mode or the EGT's get up above 1200 fast and it fuels down.

It's got some silly horsepower too. Skim has seen that in person.

Here's a better shot than the one Skim posted that shows my truck on 16's with the stock tires.


----------



## mr. warehouse (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 11 2007, 04:10 PM~8530287
> *HERES A PIC FROM THE STREET TRUCKS MAG PHOTO SHOOT. ALMOST LOOKS LIKE A DUB TOY. :0
> 
> 
> ...



That's next on my "to buy" list.
It's gonna be me or Rich, so I keep sending Rich links to Barndoors so he'll blow his load on that instead.

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DaddyCaddy~ (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 11 2007, 07:10 PM~8530287
> *HERES A PIC FROM THE STREET TRUCKS MAG PHOTO SHOOT. ALMOST LOOKS LIKE A DUB TOY. :0
> 
> 
> ...


that truck is soo bad, is it for sale? :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

im picking up this deisel tow pig tomrrow :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Aug 15 2007, 02:55 AM~8558400
> *that truck is soo bad, is it for sale? :biggrin:
> *



Mr Warehouse is trying to work a deal for it now. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DaddyCaddy~_@Aug 12 2007, 09:51 AM~8534355
> *
> 
> 
> ...




dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 15 2007, 04:37 PM~8561802
> *Mr Warehouse is trying to work a deal for it now.  :biggrin:
> *


whats the price tag? :0


----------



## supersportluvr (Aug 22, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

more pics. :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 19 2007, 03:57 AM~7028669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i just bought one of these need help where to get parts and stuff wut size wheels are on this one help a brother out thanx


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

^^^^what year is that green one?


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Aug 22 2007, 08:55 PM~8620600
> *^^^^what year is that green one?
> *


like 88-91


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

or an older one with that front end.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAC-A-LAC_@Aug 22 2007, 08:26 PM~8620327
> *i just bought one of these need help where to get parts and stuff wut size wheels are on this one help a brother out thanx
> *


22 inch 10 lug rims.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

can you put these wheels on a 4x4?


> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 19 2007, 03:57 AM~7028669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAC-A-LAC_@Aug 22 2007, 08:26 PM~8620327
> *i just bought one of these need help where to get parts and stuff wut size wheels are on this one help a brother out thanx
> *


LOOK ON WWW.DIESELWHEELS.COM


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAC-A-LAC_@Aug 22 2007, 10:26 PM~8620327
> *i just bought one of these need help where to get parts and stuff wut size wheels are on this one help a brother out thanx
> *


WWW.DIMAWHEELS.COM....OR GIVE ALFREDO A CALL AT 832-228-6746 HE CNC MACHINES ANY STYLE YOU WANT TELL HIM SLIM SENT YA


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

DUALLYSCENE.COM OR TNWHEELANDTIRE.COM :thumbsup:


----------



## MIA-HI-TECH (Nov 16, 2005)

West Palm Beach Fl.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MIA-HI-TECH_@Aug 24 2007, 06:09 AM~8630957
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DaddyCaddy~_@Aug 12 2007, 09:51 AM~8534355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Aug 3 2007, 06:01 PM~8467181
> *My new truck
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT SIZE LIFT KIT DO YOU HAVE ?? LOOKS NICE .


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

HERES MY NEW DUALLY TELL ME WUT U THINK ITS GOT POTENTIAL 74000 OG MILES COLD AC GOT IT FOR $4000 I GOT PLANS FOR HER


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 25 2007, 06:32 PM~8640759
> *WHAT SIZE LIFT KIT DO YOU HAVE ?? LOOKS NICE .
> *


Its a full throttle 9.5 on 22s- 37s


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 11 2007, 03:10 PM~8530287
> *HERES A PIC FROM THE STREET TRUCKS MAG PHOTO SHOOT. ALMOST LOOKS LIKE A DUB TOY. :0
> 
> 
> ...


what is that its parked on? almost looks liek water :dunno:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

looks nice, been looking to getting one like it too what do you have planned for it?


> _Originally posted by MAC-A-LAC_@Aug 26 2007, 07:40 PM~8645875
> *HERES MY NEW DUALLY TELL ME WUT U THINK ITS GOT POTENTIAL 74000 OG MILES COLD AC GOT IT FOR $4000 I GOT PLANS FOR HER
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Aug 27 2007, 07:31 AM~8649251
> *Its a full throttle 9.5 on 22s- 37s
> *


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Aug 27 2007, 10:09 AM~8650265
> *looks nice, been looking to getting one like it too what do you have planned for it?
> *


im gonna put those kmc rockstars on it lower it i changed those country ass mirrors already and im gonna paint it a flat midnight blue probably bag it after i finish some shit on my cadi


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

MORE PICS OF MY TRUCK CHANGED THE MIRRORS AND PAINTED MY WHEELS BLACK


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 27 2007, 10:45 AM~8650052
> *what is that its parked on? almost looks liek water :dunno:
> *



THATS THE C.H.P. TEST COURSE DOWN TOWARDS INDIO. THEY WET IT THEN SET THE TRUCK OUT THERE. A LOT OF MAGAZINES USE THAT SPOT FOR CAR FEATURES.


----------



## C VALLEY FRAMES (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## thuglife (Jan 26, 2007)

BAD ASS!!!


----------



## Domel (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by C VALLEY FRAMES_@Sep 1 2007, 06:58 PM~8692127
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WOW :0 :0


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by C VALLEY FRAMES_@Sep 1 2007, 10:58 AM~8692127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Severed Ties. Medesto Chapter.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Here's some pictures from Drop Zone 07.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

domn what size are those compressors


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 1 2007, 02:16 PM~8692833
> *domn what size are those compressors
> *


They're AZs.


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C VALLEY FRAMES_@Sep 1 2007, 10:58 AM~8692127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that shit is fuckin awesome


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 1 2007, 04:10 PM~8692600
> *Here's some pictures from Drop Zone 07.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 

I would love to see this truck lay some sparks on the freeway :cheesy:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

That truck is siiiiiiiiiiiicccccccccccccccckkkkkkkkkkk!!! Daaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmm!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Sep 1 2007, 08:33 PM~8694361
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> I would love to see this truck lay some sparks on the freeway  :cheesy:
> *


My homeboy said the dude was draggin it at Drop Zone.


----------



## showpony2nc (Jan 15, 2006)

there is a video ou you tube with that ruck throughimg sparks. it looks sick as hel


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 1 2007, 02:10 PM~8692600
> *Here's some pictures from Drop Zone 07.
> 
> 
> ...


GOD DAM DAT BITCH LOOKIN MEAN ASS FUCK!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showpony2nc_@Sep 2 2007, 03:41 AM~8695390
> *there is a video ou you tube with that ruck throughimg sparks. it looks sick as hel
> *


post it


----------



## chevys863 (Aug 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 2 2007, 10:29 AM~8695747
> *post it
> *


I second that comment... :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

^^^x3


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

that is sick :biggrin:


----------



## Simonmcnasty (May 29, 2003)

Sorry for the double post


----------



## Simonmcnasty (May 29, 2003)

Some of my current and old trucks


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I dindnt know you were on fordtruckworld.com. I am too.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C VALLEY FRAMES_@Sep 1 2007, 10:58 AM~8692127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats sweet!!


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t71/Techniquesaz/IMPERIALSELCHICANOPARKSANDIEGO00-1.jpg[/IMG)






[img]http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t71/Techniquesaz/ImperialsCarShow033.jpg


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Thats cool lookin :thumbsup:


----------



## Simonmcnasty (May 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 2 2007, 12:40 PM~8696221
> *I dindnt know you were on fordtruckworld.com. I am too.
> *



Yea man been on there a couple of years now, in the Fla chapter and superduty forums mostly


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

My big truck on my other big truck!








More


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

Dually's are the best trucks. I have put some serious weight on my 06 F350 Diesel and it keeps asking for more... Can't really go big on the wheels but will put some Alcoa 19s and get rid of my 17s. 

I am not putting my truck on cheap china wheels with a 52ft trailer out back


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Anyone know if they make or who can make and or sell a lowering kit for the 2008 ford f450???


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 2 2007, 11:41 PM~8699868
> *Anyone know if they make or who can make and or sell a lowering kit for the 2008  ford f450???
> *



Try DJM suspension, I think they are coming out with it anytime now.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 3 2007, 01:30 PM~8703373
> *Try DJM suspension, I think they are coming out with it anytime now.
> *


Thanks


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showpony2nc_@Sep 2 2007, 06:41 AM~8695390
> *there is a video ou you tube with that ruck throughimg sparks. it looks sick as hel
> *


ttt


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Sep 4 2007, 06:47 PM~8715601
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 11 2007, 06:10 PM~8530287
> *HERES A PIC FROM THE STREET TRUCKS MAG PHOTO SHOOT. ALMOST LOOKS LIKE A DUB TOY. :0
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a bad ass pic !


----------



## stcrwlr (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Sep 4 2007, 07:24 PM~8715981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a 12" lip (sick)


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dropped_duallys_@Sep 2 2007, 05:12 PM~8697484
> *Yea man been on there a couple of years now, in the Fla chapter and superduty forums mostly
> *


yeah man, im on there same name as here.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Sep 4 2007, 06:47 PM~8715601
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANYONE KNOW WHAT KIND OF RIMS THESE ARE ??


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> Dually's are the best trucks. I have put some serious weight on my 06 F350 Diesel and it keeps asking for more... Can't really go big on the wheels but will put some Alcoa 19s and get rid of my 17s.
> 
> I am not putting my truck on cheap china wheels with a 52ft trailer out back
> 
> Ok, then I'll do it, but trust me there not cheap china wheels!


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Sep 15 2007, 08:42 PM~8799449
> *ANYONE KNOW WHAT KIND OF RIMS THESE ARE ??
> *


here ya go homie

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...s_promot_widget


----------



## ChicanoCruiser (Feb 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by C VALLEY FRAMES_@Sep 1 2007, 09:58 AM~8692127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass truck seen it this weekend at route66 in san bernardino dragging ass ... best entry there


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChicanoCruiser_@Sep 16 2007, 06:15 PM~8803045
> *bad ass truck seen it this weekend at route66 in san bernardino dragging ass ... best entry there
> *


aye homie did you get any pics from that show?


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C VALLEY FRAMES_@Sep 1 2007, 10:58 AM~8692127
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i drive semi trucks for a living and that pete is the baddest by far.much props on that.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79swanginmalibu1_@Sep 16 2007, 05:07 PM~8803000
> *here ya go homie
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...s_promot_widget
> *


KMC 22X14 :0


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

TTT


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

TOYOTA !! :0


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Nov 5 2007, 12:42 PM~9159043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Did you see that it has 8.0 liter diesel engine


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## WHUT IT DEW CADDY (Dec 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 5 2007, 08:35 PM~9162684
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 09:39 PM~9164165
> *
> 
> *


THE EXCURSION LOOKS NICE !!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 09:39 PM~9164165
> *
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 5 2007, 04:44 PM~9159491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i heard this is the same inline 6 cyl diesel that is in hino trucks, toyota does own hino but this truck is sick no matter what! they are gonna really shake the market up when they come out with this, i heard by 2009-2010 this truck will be in production :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 5 2007, 10:35 PM~9162684
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats the baddest truck I have scene in a long time.


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

here ya go......Severed Ties Semi Draggin


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

> > Dually's are the best trucks. I have put some serious weight on my 06 F350 Diesel and it keeps asking for more... Can't really go big on the wheels but will put some Alcoa 19s and get rid of my 17s.
> >
> > I am not putting my truck on cheap china wheels with a 52ft trailer out back
> >
> ...


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## CANADIAN THUG (Nov 11, 2007)

there are some bad ass rides in here...


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

QUESTION ??? I HAVE A 2004 TRAILBLAZER EXT LONG BODY ALL WHEEL DRIVE
JUST WONDERING IF ANYONE CAN LEAD ME IN THE RIGHT PATCH ON A GREAT SHOP THAT CAN DO A BODY DROP ON MY TRUCK THANX.


ALSO HOPE IT CAN BE DONE WITH 24" RIMS


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

Where are you from?


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

Camera Phone pic


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

NEW YORK BUT WILLING TO TRAVEL IF NEED BE


----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN (Dec 17, 2004)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

nice!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Nov 15 2007, 08:22 PM~9236635
> *NEW YORK BUT WILLING TO TRAVEL IF NEED BE
> *


There are a few shops in Ky that do good work. also a shop in Morgantown WV that BDrops trucks and does really good work.... I can get you a number of that place if you are still interested.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

CAN SOMEONE POST UP DUALLY WEBSITES . THNX !!


----------



## swick-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

BUILT FOR FUN


----------



## lowchevy1989 (Feb 3, 2007)

dam any more pictures^^^^^^^^


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Nov 17 2007, 08:03 PM~9250302
> *CAN SOMEONE POST UP DUALLY WEBSITES . THNX !!
> *


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

DuallyScene.com is a dually forum.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

my new tow machine :cheesy:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Nov 22 2007, 01:26 AM~9279292
> *my new tow machine :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


where does the trailer hitch go in that green truck... and do you really think it will tow that ford.... :biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Nov 22 2007, 08:18 AM~9280764
> *where does the trailer hitch go in that green truck... and do you really think it will tow that ford.... :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Nov 22 2007, 09:18 AM~9280764
> *where does the trailer hitch go in that green truck... and do you really think it will tow that ford.... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Nov 21 2007, 10:23 PM~9279273
> *DuallyScene.com  is a dually forum.
> *


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*hey fellas, I'm looking for a 97-02 Chevy Kodiak or GMC Topkick 6500 crewcab, dont care if I have to shorten the chassis, but better if its a gooseneck setup. if you guys know of one or someone who has one in your town for sale, please PM me with info*


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## GPC CADDY (Aug 2, 2006)

Been reading this topic since it started some badass trucks especially that bd chevy crew cad with impala interior one of my favorites here is some pics of my brother s dually its our tow pig for his regal lolo and used to be for my caddy but i got a denali xl now to pull mine. hope you guys like them. It is feature truck in sport truck this month also, dont be to harsh. 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GPC CADDY_@Dec 17 2007, 06:45 PM~9472250
> *Been reading this topic since it started some badass trucks especially that  bd chevy crew cad with impala interior one of my favorites here is some pics of my brother s dually its our tow pig for his regal lolo and used to be for my caddy but i got a denali xl now to pull mine. hope you guys like them.  It is feature truck in sport truck this month also, dont be to harsh.
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE !! *


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

heres my new ride


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Sep 4 2007, 06:47 PM~8715601
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*WHAT YEAR DID THEY STOP MAKING THE 2DR.TAHOE 4X4 ?? I LIKE THIS LOOK THINKING OF BUILDING ME ONE !! *


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Dec 19 2007, 06:59 PM~9487754
> *WHAT YEAR DID THEY STOP MAKING THE 2DR.TAHOE 4X4 ?? I LIKE THIS LOOK THINKING OF BUILDING ME ONE !!
> *


 That is a 1st generation K5 Blazer 1969 thru 1972 ONLY. GM also made GMC equivalent and 2wd versions also. Best looking Blazer IMO. Oh and I don't like any GM trucks except for these.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Dec 19 2007, 07:42 PM~9488104
> *That is a 1st generation K5 Blazer 1969 thru 1972 ONLY. GM also made GMC equivalent and 2wd versions also. Best looking Blazer IMO. Oh and I don't like any GM trucks except for these.
> *


*I KNOW ITS NOT A TAHOE , BUT IT HAS A SIMILAIR BODY STYLE . THATS WHY I WAS ASKING WHAT YEAR DID THEY STOP MAKING THE 2DR. 4X4 TAHOE . THNX FOR THE INFO ON THE K5 . *


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Ramiro's dually form Goodfellad CC


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 20 2007, 04:00 AM~9490868
> *Ramiro's dually form Goodfellad CC
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

http://www.autoblog.com/2007/12/20/navista...um-duty-trucks/


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

i'm loving these duallys i think i'm going to have to trade my yukon in for a dually


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 20 2007, 04:00 AM~9490868
> *Ramiro's dually form Goodfellad CC
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Dec 19 2007, 07:21 PM~9488362
> *I KNOW ITS NOT A TAHOE , BUT IT HAS A SIMILAIR BODY STYLE . THATS WHY I WAS ASKING WHAT YEAR DID THEY STOP MAKING THE 2DR. 4X4 TAHOE . THNX FOR THE INFO ON THE K5 .
> *


Like 99 or 2000 I think. There's not very many of them out there though.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Dec 21 2007, 02:42 PM~9502789
> *Like 99 or 2000 I think.  There's not very many of them out there though.
> *


*99 YOUR RIGHT I DID MY HOMEWORK *!! :thumbsup:


----------



## aceuh (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## SOUTH.S.D (Jan 3, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Dec 13 2006, 02:52 AM~6750845
> *This one from SS is nicely done up.
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 
baddest fuckin dually ever


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

heres my tow pig setup not quite modified but it does its job and its a dually


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jan 3 2008, 06:28 AM~9594441
> *heres my tow pig setup not quite modified but it does its job and its a dually
> 
> 
> ...


got plans for the 64 :biggrin:


----------



## CHITOWN (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C VALLEY FRAMES_@Sep 1 2007, 10:58 AM~8692127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit , thats a bigg rigg
that is the coldest truck I've ever seen


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aceuh_@Jan 1 2008, 07:26 AM~9579364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*FIRST PIC LOOKS NICE !! *


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dayton roller_@Jan 3 2008, 12:42 AM~9594497
> *got plans for the 64 :biggrin:
> *


got a few plans for it :biggrin:


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 6 2007, 01:25 AM~9165077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Sep 4 2007, 06:47 PM~8715601
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*MY FAVORITE !! *


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 9 2008, 10:44 PM~9652846
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Baddest full size on the planet!!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

even better once lamberson silver leafed it and the bed got finished. Hes re doing it all over again now.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

my old dually









My new dually


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 9 2008, 08:39 PM~9653496
> *even better once lamberson silver leafed it and the bed got finished. Hes re doing it all over again now.
> *


 :0


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

had to get sell my old ford and got a new dodge


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DaddyCaddy~_@Aug 12 2007, 09:51 AM~8534355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ugliest truck ever.... :thumbsdown: :buttkick:


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 10 2008, 08:31 PM~9662537
> *ugliest truck ever.... :thumbsdown:  :buttkick:
> *


hater :guns:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@Jan 10 2008, 08:58 PM~9663423
> *hater :guns:
> *


hater?!?! what the hell is sweet about that?!?!?


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 11 2008, 01:31 AM~9662537
> *ugliest truck ever.... :thumbsdown:  :buttkick:
> *


fool u smokin crack this bitch is fuckin bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dayton roller_@Jan 11 2008, 02:29 PM~9669366
> *fool u smokin crack this bitch is fuckin bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


some people have no taste


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

They have taste...































It's just really bad taste. :uh:


----------



## SEVERED TIES (Jan 11, 2008)

<ST> or /nc\.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*CAN SOMEONE POST PICS OF 2DR. OR 4DR. 4X4 TAHOES WITH LIFT KITS . THNX !! *


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 17 2007, 12:39 PM~7012488
> *i got this pic, don't know what kind of truck it is but it had the loudest system i have ever heard
> 
> 
> ...



*it's a International homie*


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C VALLEY FRAMES_@Sep 1 2007, 10:58 AM~8692127
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*THAT IS A BAD ASS PETERBUILT :thumbsup: *


----------



## SEVERED TIES (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@May 25 2007, 06:35 AM~7975796
> *What ever happened to this truck... I love this truck... M.I.C. did some incredible work. Are they still around?
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS !!!!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

My old dually sitting on 22's!


----------



## SOUTH.S.D (Jan 3, 2008)

THIS IS A WORK AND SHOW TRUCK.








AND THIS IS WHAT HE PULLS FROM TIME TO TIME.








:thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> THIS IS A WORK AND SHOW TRUCK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr. warehouse (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Jan 9 2008, 07:26 PM~9653345
> *Baddest full size on the planet!!!!
> *


X2


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Jan 9 2008, 08:26 PM~9653345
> *Baddest full size on the planet!!!!
> *


I totally agree with you. That interior is crazy on it. Looks just like my 61 in side...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUTH.S.D_@Jan 18 2008, 12:51 AM~9724790
> *THIS IS A WORK AND SHOW TRUCK.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SnoopDoggyDogg (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 18 2008, 12:31 AM~9724724
> *My old dually sitting on 22's!
> 
> 
> ...


wher them spokes from


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*IM TRYING TO GET SOME IDEAS FOR A 2000 4X4 SUBURBAN CAN SOMEONE POST UP PICS OR WEBSITES ?? THNX ! *


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by aceuh_@Jan 1 2008, 07:26 AM~9579364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 i dont like fords in general but that is a nice ass truck!!


----------



## SEVERED TIES (Jan 11, 2008)

since your in texas. bncoffroad.com they do it big


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 9 2008, 07:44 PM~9652846
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I think that one is one of the best!!!! BUT

like this one too


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

Any one got pics of 01-06 chevy crew cab dually's with the newer escalade front end? and how makes a good kit for it?? thinkin bout it for mine


----------



## mr. warehouse (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jan 24 2008, 10:07 PM~9778828
> *Any one got pics of 01-06 chevy crew cab dually's with the newer escalade front end? and how makes a good kit for it?? thinkin bout it for mine
> *



Stay away from the kits.
A buddy of mine that sells kits told me GM parts are the way to go.

I'm looking for an Escalade front clip for my '05 dually. I'm hoping I can find one that's been rear ended and totaled. :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jan 25 2008, 05:51 AM~9779189
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dayton roller_@Jan 24 2008, 10:55 PM~9779217
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


Yer nuts... That tandem is the shit!


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

I don't like the bumper though.


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

THAT SHIT IS FUCKING CRAZY THOUGH :biggrin:


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jan 25 2008, 05:57 AM~9779225
> *Yer nuts...  That tandem is the shit!
> *


don't get me wrong homie the work put into it is very nice it's just that damn fuck up looking front bumper that kills the entire truck


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dayton roller_@Jan 24 2008, 10:59 PM~9779240
> *don't get me wrong homie the work put into it is very nice it's just that damn fuck up looking front bumper that kills the entire truck
> *


Yeah... as I mentioned... That's the only part that turns me off.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jan 25 2008, 12:57 AM~9779225
> *Yer nuts...  That tandem is the shit back in 87!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 24 2008, 11:58 PM~9779572
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: There's a Mazda around here still that was done up back in the day with 4 axles in the back. :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## mr. warehouse (Mar 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:

:biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dayton roller_@Jan 25 2008, 02:55 AM~9779217
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


X2. its one big exaggeration. front bumper kills it, and so do the wheels. :uh:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jan 25 2008, 03:54 PM~9783170
> *X2. its one big exaggeration. front bumper kills it, and so do the wheels.  :uh:
> *



I AGREE WITH YOU ON THE BUMPER...AND THE SECOND DRIVE AXLE DON'T FIT, BUT OTHER THAN THAT SHE'Z PRETTY CLEAN.


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN (Dec 17, 2004)




----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROOSTERCOLDBURN_@Jan 29 2008, 05:00 PM~9812447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn them new chevy's look fuck up even when customize :angry: :angry:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jan 25 2008, 01:51 AM~9779189
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROOSTERCOLDBURN_@Jan 29 2008, 10:00 AM~9812447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man... that thing is bad! Hydros and everything... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Baggd4x4blazer (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 29 2008, 11:40 AM~9812775
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


if im right i believe that Chasis by Aaron ( Aaron Iha) buitl the frame for that tandum dually.


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

SICK CHEVYS AND GMS


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROOSTERCOLDBURN_@Jan 29 2008, 11:00 AM~9812447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 9 2008, 07:44 PM~9652846
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Feb 14 2008, 09:27 AM~9940709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*THNX FOR THE INTERIOR PICS !! *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

Sweet ass Rides

Larry


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Socios-Yuba-City_@Feb 28 2008, 08:37 PM~10054947
> *Sweet ass Rides
> 
> Larry
> *


your truck is bad bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 25 2008, 12:06 AM~9779594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this truck is my favorite.


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

welcome, Socios | account options | go pro | help | logout 
find stuff
my album
home
Search images | videos | my album | web 

albums & upload
create slideshow 
create remix
create avatar
share album
buy prints
Album:Socios ( All, 28 images ) links grid slideshow Socios edit 

add a new album:
save 
what's this?
What is an album?
Create as many albums as you'd like to organize your photos and videos. You can create albums within other albums, just like folders on your computer. Organize them by date, subject matter, or file type - whatever works best for you.
all my tags 

tag friends in this album

what's this?
What are tags?
Add tags to label people or things in your photos. Use tags to organize photo content in your album, enhance searching in your album, and alert friends to photos in your album.

Use the "Embed Code" link to embed tagged photos on other sites and share your tags with others. Click here to see a demo.
what's new
link to my profile

Show a link to your MySpace profile in your album.
add your profile

edit your link 
Add a link to your profile
http://myspace.com/ 
To remove a profile, delete the text in the URL

cancel save 
Saving... 
Bulk Uploader
Have lots of images to add to your album? Use our bulk uploader to select multiple files at once and upload them fast. You may be asked to install some files on your first use - just choose 'run' or 'yes' and you'll be all set.
images from my PC
video
web url
mobile phone

max image size: 1024 x 768 (options) 




remove 



remove 



remove 



remove 



remove 



remove 



remove 



remove 



remove 



remove 



remove 



remove 



remove 



remove 



remove 



remove 



remove 



remove 



remove 



remove 
add moreUpload 
Having problems uploading? Click here. Uploading lots of files? Use our bulk uploader ? max video size: 5 minutes, 100 MB (options) 




remove 
Upload 
Having problems uploading? Click here. max image size: 1024 x 768 (options) 




remove 



remove 



remove 



remove 



remove 



remove 



remove 



remove 



remove 



remove 



remove 



remove 



remove 



remove 



remove 



remove 



remove 



remove 



remove 



remove 
add moreUpload 
Having problems uploading? Click here. Upload images and videos from your mobile phone
Use your album email address: 

Use this address to email images from your mobile phone directly to your Photobucket album (see tutorial)


Cancel Save 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Image Options
basic dimensions 

avatar ( 100 x 75 ) 19" screen ( 1280 x 960 ) 
thumbnail ( 160 x 120 ) 21" screen ( 1600 x 1200 ) 
website, email ( 320 x 240 ) 22" screen ( 2048 x 1536 ) 
message board ( 640 x 480 ) 23" screen ( 2240 x 1680 ) 
15" screen ( 800 x 600 ) 2 megabyte file size 
17" screen ( 1024 x 768 ) 5 megabyte file size 
1 megabyte file size 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Video Options
basic length 
max 5 minutes, 100 MB max 10 minutes, 100 MB 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Scramble filenames so nobody can guess your links. 
Add more tags and descriptions after upload. 


Cancel Save 
filename.jpg, 1 of 5 images 

uploading...

10%

Cancel 


add tags & descriptions 

Socios Car C... 


ok cancel 
move | tag | edit | share | delete 



TruckPic31-1.jpg 
IMG Code 
customize links 
My Link Options
Share URL for Email & IM 
Direct Link for Layout Pages 
HTML Code for Websites & Blogs 
IMG Code for Forums & Bulletin Boards 
cancelsave 
Socios Car C... 


ok cancel 
move | tag | edit | share | delete 



TruckPic26.jpg 
IMG Code 

Socios Car C... 


ok cancel 
move | tag | edit | share | delete 



TruckPic16.jpg 
IMG Code 

Socios Car C... 


ok cancel 
move | tag | edit | share | delete 



TruckPic17.jpg 
IMG Code 

Socios Car C... 


ok cancel 
move | tag | edit | share | delete 



TruckPic21.jpg 
IMG Code 

Socios Car C... 


ok cancel 
move | tag | edit | share | delete 



TruckPic29-1.jpg 
IMG Code 

Socios Car C... 


ok cancel 
move | tag | edit | share | delete 



TruckPic18-1.jpg 
IMG Code 

Socios Car C... 


ok cancel 
move | tag | edit | share | delete 



TruckPic2.jpg 
IMG Code 

Socios Car C... 


ok cancel 
move | tag | edit | share | delete 



TruckPic1-1.jpg 
IMG Code 

Socios Car C... 


ok cancel 
move | tag | edit | share | delete 



TruckPic28.jpg 
IMG Code 

Socios Car C... 


ok cancel 
move | tag | edit | share | delete 



TruckPic8.jpg 
IMG Code 

Socios Car C... 


ok cancel 
move | tag | edit | share | delete 



TruckPic9.jpg 
IMG Code 

Socios Car C... 


ok cancel 
move | tag | edit | share | delete 



TruckPic23.jpg 
IMG Code 

Socios Car C... 


ok cancel 
move | tag | edit | share | delete 



TruckPic22.jpg 
IMG Code 

Socios Car C... 


ok cancel 
move | tag | edit | share | delete 



TruckPic5.jpg 
IMG Code 

Socios Car C... 


ok cancel 
move | tag | edit | share | delete 



TruckPic30.jpg 
IMG Code 

Socios Car C... 


ok cancel 
move | tag | edit | share | delete 



TruckPic31.jpg 
IMG Code 

Socios Car C... 


ok cancel 
move | tag | edit | share | delete 



TruckPic3.jpg 
IMG Code 

Socios Car C... 


ok cancel 
move | tag | edit | share | delete 



TruckPic27.jpg 
IMG Code 

Socios Car C... 


ok cancel 
move | tag | edit | share | delete 



TruckPic13.jpg 
IMG Code 

Socios Car C... 


ok cancel 
move | tag | edit | share | delete 



TruckPic24.jpg 
IMG Code 

Socios Car C... 


ok cancel 
move | tag | edit | share | delete 



TruckPic29.jpg 
IMG Code 

Socios Car C... 


ok cancel 
move | tag | edit | share | delete 



TruckPic25.jpg 
IMG Code 

Socios Car C... 


ok cancel 
move | tag | edit | share | delete 



TruckPic20.jpg 
IMG Code 

Socios Car C... 


ok cancel 
move | tag | edit | share | delete 



TruckPic18.jpg 
IMG Code 

Socios Car C... 


ok cancel 
move | tag | edit | share | delete 



TruckPic1.jpg 
IMG Code 

Socios Car C... 


ok cancel 
move | tag | edit | share | delete 



Truck2.jpg 
IMG Code 

Socios Car C... 


ok cancel 
move | tag | edit | share | delete 



Truck1.jpg 
IMG Code 


select / unselect allTag SelectedDelete SelectedMove SelectedGenerate HTML and IMG code 
public feed - subscribe to all content from Socios
album feed - subscribe to content from this album
Loading
4,818,127,847
(That's billions of images)
images | videos | my album | web 
Search 
popular searches
"vintage", "poems", "miss you" 


copyright © 2008 photobucket inc. all rights reserved.
about us | blog | partner | advertise | site map | contact us | forums | terms of service | help


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

```
undefinedIMG]http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj189/Socios/TruckPic17.jpg[/IMG]
```


```
undefined[IMG]http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj189/Socios/TruckPic21.jpg[/IMG]
```


```
undefined[IMG]http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj189/Socios/TruckPic29-1.jpg[/IMG]
```


```
undefined[IMG]http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj189/Socios/TruckPic18-1.jpg[/IMG]
```


```
undefinedIMG]http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj189/Socios/TruckPic2.jpg[/IMG]
```


```
undefinedTruckPic31-1.jpg[/IMG]
```


```
undefined[IMG]http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj189/Socios/TruckPic16.jpg[/IMG]
```


```
undefinedIMG]http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj189/Socios/TruckPic17.jpg[/IMG]
```


```
undefinedTruckPic31-1.jpg[/IMG]
```


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

nice ride


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Feb 29 2008, 12:36 PM~10058850
> *nice ride
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE !*


----------



## Tim Estrada (Mar 2, 2008)

here's the homies truck


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 16 2006, 05:04 AM~6769899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass right there....


----------



## MESSYK1N (Dec 17, 2005)

MI NALGONA CON 24'S


----------



## joe nuts (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tim Estrada_@Mar 2 2008, 05:46 PM~10071284
> *here's the homies truck
> 
> 
> ...



any more pics of this, thats my style rigth there. nice


----------



## Tim Estrada (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MESSYK1N_@Mar 6 2008, 03:21 PM~10106790
> *MI NALGONA CON 24'S
> 
> 
> ...


thats a badass truck.


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## Tim Estrada (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MESSYK1N_@Mar 6 2008, 04:21 PM~10106790
> *MI NALGONA CON 24'S
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!!!! LOOKS LIKE MY BOYS DODGE! :0


----------



## Tim Estrada (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## joe nuts (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tim Estrada_@Mar 6 2008, 10:07 PM~10108729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam what would a lift like this run, looking to upgrade my lift


----------



## joe nuts (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tim Estrada_@Mar 6 2008, 10:07 PM~10108729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam what would a lift like this run, looking to upgrade my lift


----------



## joe nuts (Apr 6, 2007)

oops double post :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MESSYK1N_@Mar 6 2008, 04:21 PM~10106790
> *MI NALGONA CON 24'S
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE !*


----------



## Tim Estrada (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe nuts_@Mar 7 2008, 07:19 PM~10116169
> *dam what would a lift like this run, looking to upgrade my lift
> *


it's not the lift it them rims


----------



## joe nuts (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tim Estrada_@Mar 8 2008, 10:19 AM~10119771
> *it's not the lift it them rims
> *


  EXPLAIN YOURSELF HOMIE


----------



## Tim Estrada (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe nuts_@Mar 8 2008, 10:56 AM~10120260
> *  EXPLAIN YOURSELF HOMIE
> *


i dont think the lifts going to be alot of money.....it going to be the rims and the tires are are going to be alot of money


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

Mine


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MESSYK1N_@Mar 6 2008, 10:21 PM~10106790
> *MI NALGONA CON 24'S
> 
> 
> ...


mother fucker looks good dogg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnoopDoggyDogg (May 2, 2007)




----------



## joe nuts (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tim Estrada_@Mar 8 2008, 12:59 PM~10120614
> *i dont think the lifts going to be alot of money.....it going to be the rims and the tires are are going to be alot of money
> *


true dat but i wanna lift it and then put it on 13's that way i can hit three without dros :biggrin: 















just messin with you how much you think they will run ?


----------



## Tim Estrada (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe nuts_@Mar 8 2008, 05:24 PM~10122399
> *true dat but i wanna lift it and then put it on 13's that way i can hit three without dros  :biggrin:
> just messin with you how much you think they will run ?
> *



hahahah....shit i dont now alot of money


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Feb 29 2008, 03:36 PM~10058850
> *nice ride
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin:


----------



## Bajito93 (Nov 16, 2007)

just us fuckin around :cheesy:


----------



## joe nuts (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bajito93_@Mar 8 2008, 07:21 PM~10122675
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i knda like it :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

looking for a 4 door dually will trade my regal for one. in cali only. pm me for info.


----------



## Tim Estrada (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tim Estrada_@Mar 9 2008, 09:58 AM~10126278
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn!!! Thats Big Johns truck! :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*+Jun 30 2007, 06:49 PM~8210408-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE !!*


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

:thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Mar 9 2008, 09:53 AM~10126256
> *looking for a 4 door dually will trade my regal for one. in cali only. pm me for info.
> *


WHAT YEAR U LOOKING FOR ?


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

Here is my 06 3500 Duramax LBZ 6inch Fabtech Lift Mkw 20z with 325/60/20 Toyo A/T


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*ANY PICS OF DUALLY'S WITH ALL TERAIN TIRES ?? *


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

1990 Ford Bronco 5.0L Flowmaster exhaust (true duals), 8 inch Superlift brackets and springs up front, 6 inch Skyjackers out back. 40 inch Super Swamper STS's with plenty of tread... Needs a little work, 1600 bucks...


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 6 2008, 08:12 PM~10107654
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WOW it looks like the Regal FINALLY fell off. :uh:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Mar 29 2008, 09:39 AM~10283262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*EVERYTHING LOOKS NICE !! * :biggrin:


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 29 2008, 02:31 PM~10284904
> *EVERYTHING LOOKS NICE !!   :biggrin:
> *


Doesn't it!!! :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

my dually getting ready for a long haul :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

nice trucks. :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Mar 29 2008, 08:39 AM~10283262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MESSYK1N_@Mar 6 2008, 05:21 PM~10106790
> *MI NALGONA CON 24'S
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'Z A CLEAN TRUCK...HOW HEAVY DO YOU HAUL? WHAT ARE THE TIRES LOAD RATED AT? I'M TOSSIN IT UP IN THE AIR IF I WANT TO PUT RIMS ON MY DUALLY BUT I DON'T WANT TO RUN INTO PROBLEMS WITH WEIGHT.


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

This ones mine,, nothing to crazy


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MESSYK1N_@Mar 6 2008, 04:21 PM~10106790
> *MI NALGONA CON 24'S
> 
> 
> ...


DAMNNNNNNNNNN THATS A BADASS RIDE


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

keep this one going... Lay it high


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

:uh: damn-


----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by ~~LUPE~~_@Apr 12 2008, 12:26 PM~10398450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~~LUPE~~_@Apr 12 2008, 10:29 AM~10398465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS GOOD !! THE RIMS 22'S OR 24'S ?? HAVE YOU HAD ANY PROBLEMS HAULING WITH THE LOW-PROFILE TIRES ?? *


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~LUPE~~_@Apr 12 2008, 04:26 PM~10398450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


    
i like the dually and the cars on back playboy


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~LUPE~~_@Apr 12 2008, 04:26 PM~10398450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


    
i like the dually and the cars on back playboy


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

My truck and Clints, mine on 46" tires his on 38's










His other F-250 going up on 24's with 53" tall tractor tires in about a month.


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 5 2008, 10:37 PM~10583511
> *My truck and Clints, mine on 46" tires his on 38's
> 
> 
> ...


skim...ur truck stree legal????cuz I thouth only truckz on 44"super swampper boggers were street legal but fuckin nice truck


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

got bagg's :biggrin:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@May 5 2008, 08:20 PM~10584003
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Frank done it again!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Apr 10 2008, 02:14 PM~10381633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Maybe Ill take a pic of my shit!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 5 2008, 09:05 PM~10583836
> *skim...ur truck stree legal????cuz I thouth only truckz on 44"super swampper boggers were street legal but fuckin nice truck
> *


Not really, I have to go to court tomorrow for a lifted ticket. My trucks headlights sit at 72" and Tx law is 54" so I got popped. :uh: sad part is its the first time and its been lifted like this almost 5 years. Just the one dick head cop got me.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

h also they dont trip tire size in Texas only the headlights, I run Military tires and they are highway DOT approved.


----------



## Baggd4x4blazer (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 5 2008, 08:22 PM~10584041
> *damn
> *



the boys from iowa started that drop bed shit on big trucks.... :biggrin: KELDERMANN


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

DUNNO IF I POSTED MINE BUT HERE IS WHAT IT LOOKS LOKE B4 IT WAS STOLEN


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Skim
damn good luck tommor man....post more pic's of your truck n ur frinds truckz


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Mar 29 2008, 08:39 AM~10283262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Dec 14 2006, 10:15 PM~6762319
> *NICE PICS !!
> *


x2


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 5 2008, 11:37 PM~10584216
> *Not really, I have to go to court tomorrow for a lifted ticket. My trucks headlights sit at 72" and Tx law is 54" so I got popped.  :uh:  sad part is its the first time and its been lifted like this almost 5 years. Just the one dick head cop got me.
> *


would that be the reason some lifted trucks put spot lights under the front bumper? to meet the requirements? or are they just for offroading and stuff.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 8 2008, 01:05 PM~10608624
> *would that be the reason some lifted trucks put spot lights under the front bumper? to meet the requirements? or are they just for offroading and stuff.
> *


Thats exactly why. I went to court and had it put off til June 22nd to give me time to figure out what Im gonna do. I have seen people run the E series BMW headlights in the front bumpers on these trucks because they fit but you have to cut the bumper out.


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juiced 64_@Dec 14 2006, 01:30 AM~6757961
> *HERE'S MINE
> 
> 
> ...


For Sale $8500 (the truck)


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~LUPE~~_@Apr 12 2008, 10:25 AM~10398442
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice rig!


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~LUPE~~_@Apr 12 2008, 11:25 AM~10398442
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT SIZE RIMZ & TIRES?


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

DP.... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 8 2008, 03:13 PM~10608677
> *Thats exactly why. I went to court and had it put off til June 22nd to give me time to figure out what Im gonna do. I have seen people run the E series BMW headlights in the front bumpers on these trucks because they fit but you have to cut the bumper out.
> *


damn that suckz


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

Custom Dually for sale
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry10613657


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~~LUPE~~+Apr 12 2008, 10:29 AM~10398465-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)

no problem's 22''


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MESSYK1N_@Mar 6 2008, 06:21 PM~10106790
> *MI NALGONA CON 24'S
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: BADAZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

for sale 22's for 06 f250 sd 8 lug $2500 one year old 10 ply tires if interested call david 361-550-3609


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

Anybody sellin any Dually wheels? 
I need some for my new Dually '05 GMC 3500


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

Anybody sellin any Dually wheels? 
I need some for my new Dually '05 GMC 3500


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

nice trucks. :thumbsup:


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

CAN IT HUAL A 3 CAR TRAILER WITH THEM 24S AND LOW PROS?


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juiced 64_@May 12 2008, 09:40 PM~10639571
> *Anybody sellin any Dually wheels?
> I need some for my new Dually '05 GMC 3500
> *


I JUS GOT SOME 22.5 I THINK IM GONNA GO WITH THE BIG TIRES AND MAYBE LATTER GET SOME 24 WITH LOW PROS IF THEY CAN HANDLE THE LOAD


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

have you guys tried www.tnwheelandtire.com homeboy sell semi wheels for dullys


----------



## Kneegrow (Mar 22, 2006)

TNtireandwheel great place to buy bought mine without any problems & shipped to seattle, good guy to do biz with


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

My Boss has an '08 gmc 3500 Lowered w/ 24"s and Low-Pros and hauls a 2-car enclosed trailer w/ it.


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juiced 64_@May 13 2008, 06:14 PM~10648202
> *My Boss has an '08 gmc 3500 Lowered w/ 24"s and Low-Pros and hauls a 2-car enclosed trailer w/ it.
> *


You dont have to call me Boss!!! :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 16 2006, 05:04 AM~6769899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*ANY PICS OF THIS BODY STYLE WITH LIFT KITS ?? *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Mar 29 2008, 09:39 AM~10283262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: NICE TRUCK :thumbsup: LA GUERA


----------



## Gabe61 (Feb 14, 2006)

ttt


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MESSYK1N_@Mar 6 2008, 03:21 PM~10106790
> *MI NALGONA CON 24'S
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice nalgona :worship: :worship:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

how & where do you get semi wheels for duallys????


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Jul 30 2008, 09:35 PM~11221068
> *how & where  do  you get semi wheels  for  duallys????
> *


You need 8 lug to 10 lug adapters.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Jul 30 2008, 09:35 PM~11221068
> *how & where  do  you get semi wheels  for  duallys????
> *


*ANY 4X4 SHOP SHOULD BE ABLE TO HELP YOU . LOOK ON WWW.DIESELWHEELS.COM THERE OUT OF MIAMI . *


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Jul 30 2008, 09:35 PM~11221068
> *how & where  do  you get semi wheels  for  duallys????
> *


I sell em!!


----------



## Town99 (Jan 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

damn those are some nice rigs!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Aug 17 2008, 03:22 PM~11365971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn now i wanna go trade my shit in


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)




----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

from the one above


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir+Aug 17 2008, 07:32 PM~11368093-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: YOU HAVE TO BE SHITTIN ME!!!


:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Aug 17 2008, 08:32 PM~11368093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE........*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Aug 17 2008, 03:26 PM~11365993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*THIS DODGE LOOKS NICE........*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Aug 17 2008, 11:32 PM~11368093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

here is my old tahoe


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir+Aug 17 2008, 08:32 PM~11368093-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mutter fuck!!!


How much with a trade in of an 06 duramax crew cab on 24's


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 7 2008, 10:36 PM~10821609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any body kno where to get these side mirrors?? who makes them?


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

Mine before the new lift


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

Just picked this 08 up. Not sure what I'm going to do with it yet though. :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Aug 18 2008, 04:42 PM~11373503
> *Mine before the new lift
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Aug 18 2008, 01:42 PM~11373503
> *Mine before the new lift
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS GOOD ! ANY FRONT END PICS ?*


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Aug 18 2008, 03:42 PM~11373503
> *Mine before the new lift
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN I WANNA PUT A LIFT ON MY EXT NOW


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

THE HOMIES FROM DIMA WHEELS


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Aug 18 2008, 11:04 AM~11373702
> *Just picked this 08 up.  Not sure what I'm going to do with it yet though.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


not hatin but first thing 2 do is get rid or those dick cepek wheels. its like runnin chinas. let me know i got dibs on the last welds in the world not much left 2 sets 22x12s some 20x12s mostly black or chrome methods. cheap.


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Reyna Bros (May 8, 2008)

Here are my Ford Superduty's


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Aug 18 2008, 04:42 PM~11373503
> *Mine before the new lift
> 
> 
> ...


more pics plz


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CV1963_@Aug 19 2008, 09:27 AM~11380783
> *Here are my  Ford Superduty's
> 
> 
> ...


Ballin :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gramma_@Aug 18 2008, 03:06 AM~11369788
> *here is my old tahoe
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 19 2008, 10:12 AM~11381116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I remember that was back when everybody was still rollin them little 16.5x12 welds and boggers.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Aug 18 2008, 01:42 PM~11373503
> *Mine before the new lift
> 
> 
> ...


badass!! i love the welds... what size tires? ... i hope you dont put 22,24s with that new lift


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 19 2008, 09:16 AM~11381153
> *I remember that was back when everybody was still rollin them little 16.5x12 welds and boggers.
> *


wish eveybody was still rollin like that .....cus these 4x4 now a days with these 22,24s with low pros is :barf:


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 19 2008, 09:04 AM~11381038
> *more pics plz
> *


What do you want to see?


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Aug 19 2008, 09:49 AM~11381412
> *badass!! i love the welds... what size tires? ... i hope you dont put 22,24s with that new lift
> *


16.5 x14 35inch boggers weld typhoones . yes the new lift I want to put 22 nitto mud grapplers 40inch tall


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Aug 19 2008, 02:31 PM~11382374
> *What do you want to see?
> *


more pics of the suspension lift....are you running a staright axle swap


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 19 2008, 12:16 PM~11381153
> *I remember that was back when everybody was still rollin them little 16.5x12 welds and boggers.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 19 2008, 12:12 PM~11381116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

are these street legal? i bet the pigs harass yall all the time huh


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I ant sure about how the law works n diffreant state's but I think ur bumpz have to be lower or dropd some shit like that...ask skim


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Aug 19 2008, 10:57 AM~11381456
> *wish eveybody was still rollin like that .....cus these 4x4 now a days with these 22,24s with low pros is :barf:
> *


I feel you on the low pros thats why I stick with 20's and 46" militarys. :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 19 2008, 03:39 PM~11384291
> *are these street legal? i bet the pigs harass yall all the time huh
> *


I get stopped all the time.


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gramma_@Aug 19 2008, 02:45 AM~11379883
> *not hatin but first thing 2 do is get rid or those dick cepek wheels. its like runnin chinas. let me know i got dibs on the last welds in the world not much left 2 sets 22x12s some 20x12s mostly black or chrome methods. cheap.
> *


  NO WORRIEZ...THIS IZ JUST THE START...SEND ME SOME INFO... :biggrin:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 19 2008, 04:07 PM~11384540
> *I get stopped all the time.
> *


BUMPER LAWZ VARY ALL OVER...ONLY 25" ALLOWED IN MINNESOTA...CITY COPZ DON'T CARE BUT THE STATE PATROL HAVE THE MEASURING TAPE IN HAND.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 19 2008, 03:51 PM~11384396
> *I ant sure about how the law works n diffreant state's but I think ur bumpz have to be lower or  dropd some shit like that...ask skim
> *


in Texas its just the lights only. Thats what always gets me popped. its 54" to the center of the headlights and Im at 72", my tailights are legal by half an inch. Im just glad we dont have that stupid ass mudflap law like Arizona. Whenever I drive thru there the highway patrols get on my ass but once they see my plates they pass me by.


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 19 2008, 03:00 PM~11384480
> *I feel you on the low pros thats why I stick with 20's and 46" militarys.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



thats a nice truck.. i just dont think these newer wheels arent deep enuff ... there anit nothing like some 14 or 15 wide wheels...... that red super duty is bad ass but the wheels are a joke lol it looks like those wheels belong on a 89" benz lol


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 19 2008, 02:57 PM~11384451
> *
> 
> 
> ...



this one is big doggin but the wheels and tires got to go... i just dont undstand it .... they do that shit here in miami ...if your going to jack it up put some boggers on it


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 19 2008, 06:19 PM~11384644
> *in Texas its just the lights only. Thats what always gets me popped. its 54" to the center of the headlights and Im at 72", my tailights are legal by half an inch. Im just glad we dont have that stupid ass mudflap law like Arizona. Whenever I drive thru there the highway patrols get on my ass but once they see my plates they pass me by.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Aug 19 2008, 06:57 PM~11385050
> *this one is big doggin but the wheels and tires got to go... i just dont undstand it .... they do that shit here in miami ...if your going to jack it up put some boggers on it
> *


vary true.....I like 22"with the lowpro tires but I like boggers more :biggrin:


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Aug 19 2008, 06:57 AM~11381456
> *wish eveybody was still rollin like that .....cus these 4x4 now a days with these 22,24s with low pros is :barf:
> *


here in hawaii we run 15x18 or 16x20 real racing wheels with 33s 0r 35s stretched like a 520 and the body starts like a foot above the tires with shocks everywhere.


----------



## Reyna Bros (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Aug 19 2008, 03:43 PM~11384871
> *thats a nice truck.. i just dont think these newer wheels arent deep enuff ... there anit nothing like some 14 or 15 wide wheels...... that red super duty is bad ass but the wheels are a joke lol it looks like those wheels belong on a 89" benz lol
> *


 :biggrin: 22X14!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CV1963_@Aug 20 2008, 05:22 PM~11396401
> *:biggrin: 22X14!
> 
> 
> ...


*THOSE KMC'S RIGHT ?? *


----------



## Reyna Bros (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Aug 20 2008, 05:55 PM~11396696
> *THOSE KMC'S RIGHT ??
> *


YESSIR!!!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## pedroe80513s (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 19 2008, 09:12 AM~11381116
> *
> 
> 
> ...



whats the gas milage on one of these fuckers


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Aug 17 2008, 09:32 PM~11368093
> *
> 
> 
> ...



this fucker is bad. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## sanhonda22 (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 21 2008, 07:03 AM~11401255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any more pics of the gray one?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

I like the spike lugs on this one


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sanhonda22_@Aug 21 2008, 05:43 PM~11404498
> *Any more pics of the gray one?
> *


naw man


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gramma_@Aug 20 2008, 02:32 AM~11390997
> *here in hawaii we run 15x18 or 16x20 real racing wheels with 33s 0r 35s stretched like a 520 and the body starts like a foot above the tires with shocks everywhere.
> *



I remember that. Nowadays with the cost of reservoir shocks that shits too expensive to do. :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

that shit is HOTTTTT


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

my truck :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

my old dually


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Aug 22 2008, 01:04 AM~11408539
> *my old dually
> 
> 
> ...


post more pics :biggrin:


----------



## tunasub_on_u (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Aug 21 2008, 10:04 PM~11408539
> *my old dually
> 
> 
> ...


winter cruize tour?


----------



## Reyna Bros (May 8, 2008)




----------



## sanhonda22 (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Aug 21 2008, 09:04 PM~11408539
> *my old dually
> 
> 
> ...


 Sweet, now post more pics.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CV1963_@Aug 22 2008, 03:29 PM~11412446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f97/STRE...f40eda80693.jpg[/img]

:thumbsup:


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11416122

$7300.00 come get it!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Aug 21 2008, 10:03 PM~11408530
> *my truck :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS GOOD ANY BIGGER PICS ?? *


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER+Aug 22 2008, 06:53 AM~11410168-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats the only one i have right now ill take some more soon when i get a chance and post them


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

heres a cool pick i found on my boy charlies myspace page my dually and trailer and his F150 on 26's


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER+Aug 22 2008, 06:53 AM~11410168-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


here yall go found these on www.mautofied.com from when i was tryin to sell it years ago


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CV1963_@Aug 22 2008, 12:29 PM~11412446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats some bad ass shit


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Aug 21 2008, 03:20 PM~11404801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

got this crew cab for sale cheap...


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juiced 64_@Aug 22 2008, 11:34 PM~11416156
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11416122
> 
> $7300.00  come get it!
> *


( Dually Only -- LOL)


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

damn how about i just found t his video on youtube of my old truck !!! lol


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVZ6Bn8NR8U


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Aug 24 2008, 07:12 PM~11425756
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: shit I got some pics of rawww as rigz too


----------



## wildthing 2000 (Jul 26, 2006)

WILDTOYZ CUSTOMS SHOP TRUCK


----------



## wildthing 2000 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## wildthing 2000 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## wildthing 2000 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## wildthing 2000 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## wildthing 2000 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## wildthing 2000 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Aug 17 2008, 09:32 PM~11368093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now that's murdered out...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wildthing 2000+Aug 24 2008, 05:17 PM~11426125-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 24 2008, 05:19 PM~11426145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this rig is sick


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Aug 18 2008, 11:01 AM~11372085
> *any body kno where to get these side mirrors?? who makes them?
> *


They're stock 89-91 K5 and Suburban mirrors... they're the option mirrors.


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

Anyone remember this one back in '96? Had hydraulics, hopped a little... and was one of the first to have the Roadster dually spoke rims. :biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

This is my BABY TRUCK
















This is my BIIIIIG TRUCK :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Aug 31 2008, 10:40 PM~11485847
> *
> This is my BIIIIIG TRUCK :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :0 more pics


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

HERE U GO HOMIE


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Aug 19 2008, 12:57 PM~11385050
> *this one is big doggin but the wheels and tires got to go... i just dont undstand it .... they do that shit here in miami ...if your going to jack it up put some boggers on it
> *










Hawaiian style


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 19 2008, 01:33 PM~11385423
> *vary true.....I like 22"with the lowpro tires but I like boggers more  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gramma_@Sep 1 2008, 03:45 AM~11488319
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, Hawaiians love those stretched out Boggers and TSLs. Huge lifts, straight axles, and little (compared to the lift) tires all stretched out on way wide wheels.


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Aug 31 2008, 07:52 PM~11485920
> *HERE U GO HOMIE
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gramma_@Sep 1 2008, 03:45 AM~11488319
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Aug 31 2008, 07:52 PM~11485920
> *HERE U GO HOMIE
> 
> 
> ...


so that how they look like opened, always wondered :biggrin:


----------



## 6show4 (Dec 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gramma_@Sep 1 2008, 02:45 AM~11488319
> *
> 
> 
> ...


just came back from hawaii not to long ago i think they build some bad ass trucks just my opinion


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Aug 31 2008, 10:52 PM~11485920
> *HERE U GO HOMIE
> 
> 
> ...


damn that shit looks crazy but fuckin hard at the same time :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gramma_@Sep 1 2008, 06:45 AM~11488319
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 post more pics....you did a motor sawp????cuz IM sure tham boggers would killd ur tranny & motor


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

you wouldn't believe how hard it is to kill a toyota...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Sep 3 2008, 12:44 AM~11503659
> *you wouldn't believe how hard it is to kill a toyota...
> *


iight cuz I was thing with the size of the boggers,leaf springs,shocks ,hangers & doing axles swapz would have been to much on the tranny & motor


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 2 2008, 10:01 PM~11503864
> *iight cuz I was thing with the size of the boggers,leaf springs,shocks ,hangers & doing axles swapz would have been to much on the tranny & motor
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: You make me laugh... Those bogger are what? 35x15.50s? My homie had a locked up 1981 Toyota on 42 inch TSLs. Stock motor and tranny... just regeared 5.29s. Couldn't kill it. Broke some shit every once in a while, but Toyotas are bullet proof.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

They might be some 33s...? They're not that big... just wide, and the lift is way huge.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 3 2008, 02:01 AM~11504427
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: You make me laugh...  Those bogger are what? 35x15.50s?  My homie had a locked up 1981 Toyota on 42 inch TSLs.  Stock motor and tranny... just regeared 5.29s.  Couldn't kill it.  Broke some shit every once in a while, but Toyotas are bullet proof.
> *


 :biggrin: thanks for the info


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 3 2008, 07:09 AM~11505602
> *:biggrin: thanks for the info
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 2 2008, 06:43 PM~11503633
> *:0 post more pics....you did a motor sawp????cuz IM sure tham boggers would killd ur tranny & motor
> *


solid axle swap all day in Hawaii thats not my truck it was at a show. looks like 15x18 reals with 35/16 boggers the norm over here. those are full size chevy axles and the motor handle just do gearing. i got to find pics of my bros 94 toy with supercharged tacoma motor swap lifted 22 inches.


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 3 2008, 08:21 AM~11507246
> *:thumbsup:
> *










frontier.... who would think?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by gramma_@Sep 1 2008, 06:45 AM~11488319
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like that shit, any more pics of these styles :cheesy:


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 3 2008, 08:27 PM~11514101
> *i like that shit, any more pics of these styles :cheesy:
> *










/IMG]


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 3 2008, 08:27 PM~11514101
> *i like that shit, any more pics of these styles :cheesy:
> *










sorry dont know to make pics bigger


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gramma_@Sep 3 2008, 09:23 PM~11514317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 3 2008, 08:27 PM~11514101
> *i like that shit, any more pics of these styles :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

I always liked this Hawaiian Mazda. It's been in Mini Truckin a few times.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

some real clean rides!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 4 2008, 03:24 PM~11517730
> *I always liked this Hawaiian Mazda.  It's been in Mini Truckin a few times.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 4 2008, 04:39 PM~11520064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gramma_@Sep 3 2008, 11:25 PM~11514082
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS NICE........*


----------



## Baggd4x4blazer (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 4 2008, 05:13 PM~11520385
> *
> 
> 
> ...



GOD DAMN.. that last one could use for a ladder!!! haha see the dude in back working on that tree looks like


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Baggd4x4blazer_@Sep 5 2008, 02:59 AM~11523914
> *GOD DAMN.. that last one could use for a ladder!!! haha see the dude in back working on that tree looks like
> *


shit I didient even see that man


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low350_@Sep 1 2008, 10:49 PM~11494960
> *:worship:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 2 2008, 09:40 PM~11503599
> *damn that shit looks crazy but fuckin hard at the same time  :biggrin:
> *


thanx mayn


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 4 2008, 01:24 PM~11517730
> *I always liked this Hawaiian Mazda.  It's been in Mini Truckin a few times.
> 
> 
> ...


SHIT I LIKE EDWINS KARMANN GHIA :cheesy:


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

:wow: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Drop63onDz (Nov 15, 2004)

WHAT KIND OF TRUCK IS THAT MIDDLE BLACKED OUT ONE


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop63onDz_@Sep 6 2008, 09:39 AM~11534364
> *WHAT KIND OF TRUCK IS THAT MIDDLE BLACKED OUT ONE
> *


*CHEVY DUALLY 3500......*


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Ive never owned a diesel truck before.... whats the advantages of a diesel over gas?


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 14 2008, 08:13 PM~11602349
> *Ive never owned a diesel truck before.... whats the advantages of a diesel over gas?
> *


They tow good and the Cummins get decent fuel mileage... But they're loud and they stink... and diesel is expensive. Get one if you tow heavy shit a lot or if you wanna be cool.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 14 2008, 08:13 PM~11602349
> *Ive never owned a diesel truck before.... whats the advantages of a diesel over gas?
> *


there fast,pull strong as HELL( alot better then gas), you can add on a few things and make them alot faster,its always cool when you blow black smoke in the window of the car next to you. :biggrin: 

Bad thing is diesel used to be a little more then 87 but under 89. now its always about 60cent to a dollar more then 87 which SUCKS


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Sep 14 2008, 09:41 PM~11603243
> *there fast,pull strong as HELL( alot better then gas), you can add on a few things and make them alot faster,its always cool when you blow black smoke in the window of the car next to you. :biggrin:
> 
> Bad thing is diesel used to be a little more then 87 but under 89. now its always about 60cent to a dollar more then 87 which SUCKS
> *


Naw fuck that... shit pisses me off. I swear the next hill billy fuck that does it is getting a 12" crescent wrench to the side of his truck. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 14 2008, 11:29 PM~11603664
> *Naw fuck that... shit pisses me off.  I swear the next hill billy fuck that does it is getting a 12" crescent wrench to the side of his truck.  :thumbsdown:
> *


I was on the way to Heatwave and some fool on a rice rocket was riding my ass so I black smoked his ass on the throttle.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 14 2008, 11:40 PM~11604172
> *I was on the way to Heatwave and some fool on a rice rocket was riding my ass so I black smoked his ass on the throttle.
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 14 2008, 11:40 PM~11604172
> *I was on the way to Heatwave and some fool on a rice rocket was riding my ass so I black smoked his ass on the throttle.
> *


Yeah I can understand that. But when I'm just cruisin to the store with my dog and shit... there's no need. I only drive in the left lane on certain streets around here now.


----------



## *TyrOnE* (Sep 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 14 2008, 08:21 PM~11602458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


das a big truck


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

My Dually<--------Click Here


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Sep 14 2008, 10:41 PM~11603243
> *its always cool when you blow black smoke in the window of the car next to you.
> *


I have a friend here that has a big ass lifted Super Duty.... he refers to that as a "Diesel Sanchez" LMAO! :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Sep 14 2008, 10:41 PM~11603243
> *Bad thing is diesel used to be a little more then 87 but under 89. now its always about 60cent to a dollar more then 87 which SUCKS
> *


Yea, thats what i was wondering.... seems like i remembered diesel bring cheaper... why is it so damn much now???

Ive heard diesel engines last longer too... is that true? Sorry for the dumb questions, im truck retarded, only owned 1 truck in my life, my Tacoma that i have now.... but i need something bigger, tired of needing to beg borrow or steal a trailer everytime i want to move a car.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect+Sep 15 2008, 11:41 AM~11606878-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have never heard the turm "diesel sanchez" but thats funny.

and yea diesel used to be cheaper. not really sure why its up now but you know all oil is up. its easier to make diesel but i really dont know. i do know that diesel is was fuels everything but cars so if the price went down so would the final cost of everything else. 

And yes normaly you would get ALOT more miles out of a diesel motor when pulling then you would with a gas motor.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 15 2008, 05:17 PM~11609727
> *Ive heard diesel engines last longer too... is that true? Sorry for the dumb questions, im truck retarded, only owned 1 truck in my life, my Tacoma that i have now.... but i need something bigger, tired of needing to beg borrow or steal a trailer everytime i want to move a car.
> *


For sure diesels last forever. But that also means the ones with 180000 miles are still kinda spendy.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 14 2008, 10:29 PM~11603664
> *Naw fuck that... shit pisses me off.  I swear the next hill billy fuck that does it is getting a 12" crescent wrench to the side of his head.  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 19 2008, 10:12 AM~11381116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I KNOW THIS GUY AND I BUILD THIS AT THE SAME TIME HE WAS BUILDING HIS


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

diesel is the way to go. Hard to go back to gas once you've owned one.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 18 2008, 09:25 PM~11640202
> *diesel is the way to go. Hard to go back to gas once you've owned one.
> *


VERY TRUE!!


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Sep 5 2008, 11:06 PM~11532786
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLVDBROUGHAM_@Sep 18 2008, 08:52 PM~11640538
> *:thumbsup:
> *


THANX MAN


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:0 :uh: skims new truck???


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

Mine


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@May 25 2007, 05:35 AM~7975796
> *What ever happened to this truck... I love this truck... M.I.C. did some incredible work. Are they still around?
> 
> 
> ...


THIS TRUC LOOKED GOOD - BUT WAS PURE JUNK. The girl that won it in the raffle was so irritated with it. Her and her Boyfriend broke down like 5 times on thier drive home after winning it. Dont get me worng- I would have still loved to have won it- I would have jus rebuilt the bitch.


----------



## STRCLOWNINREGAL (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Sep 14 2008, 11:41 PM~11603243
> *there fast,pull strong as HELL( alot better then gas), you can add on a few things and make them alot faster,its always cool when you blow black smoke in the window of the car next to you. :biggrin:
> 
> Bad thing is diesel used to be a little more then 87 but under 89. now its always about 60cent to a dollar more then 87 which SUCKS
> *



try pullin with a diesel and you will never go back. pulled with both and there is no comparison. gas or diesel, you gotta pay to play


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRCLOWNINREGAL_@Sep 19 2008, 09:43 AM~11643945
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 fawwwkkk


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jun 29 2007, 04:37 AM~8200409
> *man I LOVED (and still do) this truck, the idea with the interious is fukin great
> but why the hell did they keep the new-age sppedometer ???  :uh:
> *


IM WIT YA ON THIS- i mean atleast put it to the 61-62 digital. But o well- its a bad ass truck- and he owns it- we dont- :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Sep 19 2008, 12:32 PM~11643857
> *Mine
> 
> 
> ...


fuck the truck lets see the rag :0


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 19 2008, 10:31 AM~11644298
> *fuck the truck lets see the rag  :0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## GPC CADDY (Aug 2, 2006)

Mic crew cut dually was last owned by brent the guy who owns BRENTZ WHEELS.


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

how many miles per gallon do you get? ive always had chevy duallys and now i have a 2004 with the 8.1 and i pull a 53 foot car hauler and it aint cuttin it. i was goin to la last week and ive made that trip a few times,but this time it wouldnt make it up the grapevine! i had 2 big ass trucks on it, but still i was not happy! luckily my lady went with me so i had to drop one of the trucks and have her drive it. so now im lookin at the new f-450



> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Sep 19 2008, 11:54 AM~11644036
> *try pullin with a diesel and you will never go back.  pulled with both and there is no comparison.  gas or diesel, you gotta pay to play
> *


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Sep 19 2008, 05:11 PM~11646755
> *how many miles per gallon do you get? ive always had chevy duallys and now i have a 2004 with the 8.1 and i pull a 53 foot car hauler and it aint cuttin it. i was goin to la last week and ive made that trip a few times,but this time it wouldnt make it up the grapevine! i had 2 big ass trucks on it, but still i was not happy! luckily my lady went with me so i had to drop one of the trucks and have her drive it. so now im lookin at the new f-450
> *


I HAVE AN 07' CHEVY WRECKER LMM DIESEL AND 2 07' DODGE WRECKER 5.9 CUMMINS. THE CHEVY IS A BETTER RIDE AND YOU CAN'T BEAT THE ALLISON TRANNY BUT IT GET 12 MPG UNLOADED ON THE HWY W/ A PPE PROGRAMMER. I HAVE BULLYDOGS ON THE DODGE'S. I'M USUALLY THE FIRST ONE TO THE WRECK.LOL. 23 TO 26 MPG ON THE HWY IN THE DODGE. IMO BUY A DODGE WITH THE MONEY YOU SAVE IN GAS YOU CAN BUY ANOTHER!!!

THE CHEV.....









1ST DODGE....









2ND DODGE GETTIN' GOLD LEAF AND LETTERING BY ANGELO :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Sep 19 2008, 07:11 PM~11646755
> *how many miles per gallon do you get? ive always had chevy duallys and now i have a 2004 with the 8.1 and i pull a 53 foot car hauler and it aint cuttin it. i was goin to la last week and ive made that trip a few times,but this time it wouldnt make it up the grapevine! i had 2 big ass trucks on it, but still i was not happy! luckily my lady went with me so i had to drop one of the trucks and have her drive it. so now im lookin at the new f-450
> *


The 08 F450 averages 8 MPG


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 19 2008, 10:16 PM~11649120
> *The 08 F450 averages 8 MPG
> *


Man, THAT is what scares the shit out of me and i keep talking myself out of one. Whats the difference in an F350 and F450... suspension?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 17 2008, 03:26 PM~11365993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 20 2008, 11:23 AM~11651635
> *Man, THAT is what scares the shit out of me and i keep talking myself out of one. Whats the difference in an F350 and F450... suspension?
> *


more heavy duty.

my truck gets 12-16 average. you can get power programers to help get better gas milage. my boy has a ford with the programer and gets 22 MPG my programer is set for more power so worse mpg


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Cool... are there certain years or models to stay away from??? For example... I remember hearing a long time ago that certain years of Dodge's had alot of transmission issues.

Im in fucking love with the 08 Super Duty... not sure if i really need to spend that much though since ill only tow maybe 2 or 3 times a year.... i might get the body style before 08 and save some money. I like the Chevy's too of course... but i keep going back to that damn 08 Super Duty, lol.... i do not really care for the Dodge's..... so whats everyones opinions/advice?

I thought i read somewhere (maybe way back in this thread?) that Toyota is coming out with a dually truck??? Anyone have pics?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 21 2008, 07:11 PM~11660155
> *Cool... are there certain years or models to stay away from??? For example... I remember hearing a long time ago that certain years of Dodge's had alot of transmission issues.
> 
> Im in fucking love with the 08 Super Duty... not sure if i really need to spend that much though since ill only tow maybe 2 or 3 times a year.... i might get the body style before 08 and save some money. I like the Chevy's too of course... but i keep going back to that damn 08 Super Duty, lol.... i do not really care for the Dodge's..... so whats everyones opinions/advice?
> ...


dont get a dodge just cause there ULGY!!!! Im a chevy man but will admit those fords always look good on outside. thing about the inside is before the 08 superdutys the insides looked work truckish. the 08 look more luxry. you a baller so might as well buy new. if it was me i would get something used. even if you wanted the 08 there are some used ones out there for like 10k off what they are new. But if it was me i would get a nice used 02-08 GMC/Chevy crew cab deisel dually 2wd


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Sep 21 2008, 09:41 PM~11661051
> *dont get a dodge just cause there ULGY!!!! Im a chevy man but will admit those fords always look good on outside. thing about the inside is before the 08 superdutys the insides looked work truckish. the 08 look more luxry. you a baller so might as well buy new. if it was me i would get something used. even if you wanted the 08 there are some used ones out there for like 10k off what they are new. But if it was me i would get a nice used 02-08 GMC/Chevy crew cab deisel dually 2wd
> *


Yea, ive been looking at them on ebay for a few weeks now, you can get an 08 with 10-40k miles for at least 10k off a new one. Ill never buy a new anything off the lot, thats like throwing money away because they depreciate so much as soon as you drive it off the lot.

Why did you say 2WD though? Just curious... i want mine to sit up all high like yours so it screams "move bitch, get out the way, get out the way bitch, get out the wayyyyy"! :biggrin: 

Also, those programmers.... can you adjust it or change it from gas saver to power mode anytime you want, like pushing a button or some shit... or you just gotta pick one or the other?


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 21 2008, 09:37 PM~11661580
> *Yea, ive been looking at them on ebay for a few weeks now, you can get an 08 with 10-40k miles for at least 10k off a new one. Ill never buy a new anything off the lot, thats like throwing money away because they depreciate so much as soon as you drive it off the lot.
> 
> Why did you say 2WD though? Just curious... i want mine to sit up all high like yours so it screams "move bitch, get out the way, get out the way bitch, get out the wayyyyy"!  :biggrin:
> ...


1. I bought mine new off lot cause they said credit was aproved!!! lol

2. Mines 2wd  if you wanna lower it should be 2wd. if ya want a monster truck get a 4wd lol.

3. theres alot of programmers. some you have to pull fuses out and take about 10 min to change the settings. (thats what i have) and there are also "on the go" programmers that you can change setting with the push of a button while driving. those cost alittle more but are better if thats what you wanna do.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Sep 21 2008, 10:56 PM~11661735
> *1. I bought mine new off lot cause they said credit was aproved!!! lol
> 
> 2. Mines 2wd    if you wanna lower it should be 2wd. if ya want a monster truck get a 4wd lol.
> ...


Yours is 2WD? Damn, i would have thought it was 4WD, is it stock suspension?.... i guess most of the ones you see with aftermarket wheels are lowered so maybe thats whats throwing me off. I dont want to lower it though.... but i would like a nice set of wheels, looked at a few websites for those too, one could buy a nice rag project for the price of those wheels and tires, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)




----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 24 2008, 05:49 PM~11690626
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Real Nice truck. :0 :biggrin:  

What year is it? Is it a 250 or 350?

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## flossin22s (Sep 28, 2007)

Dodge Diesel








2008 chevy
here the build thread
http://streetsource.com/viewownerprofile.a...profileid=48385


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 21 2008, 10:10 PM~11661867
> *Yours is 2WD? Damn, i would have thought it was 4WD, is it stock suspension?.... i guess most of the ones you see with aftermarket wheels are lowered so maybe thats whats throwing me off. I dont want to lower it though.... but i would like a nice set of wheels, looked at a few websites for those too, one could buy a nice rag project for the price of those wheels and tires, lol.  :biggrin:
> *


yea mines 2wd. 4wd would set about the same. thought about lowering it but didnt really like how it looked. compaired mine to kickets (the white one that was one ebay) and thought the stock hieght was better for me. thought about lowering it like 2in in back to just get it level but never did.


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by flossin22s_@Sep 24 2008, 09:39 PM~11693126
> *Dodge Diesel
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Sep 24 2008, 11:31 PM~11693048
> *Real Nice truck.  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> What year is it? Is it a 250 or 350?
> ...


Its an '05 F350... not mine, its on ebay....


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 25 2008, 03:36 PM~11699600
> *Its an '05 F350... not mine, its on ebay....
> *


*Thanks for the Info!*

 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

More PICS! :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flossin22s_@Sep 24 2008, 11:39 PM~11693126
> *Dodge Diesel
> 
> 
> ...


damn it is! 8 lug with fully molded cab / bed


----------



## Reyna Bros (May 8, 2008)

Well here is my take on the diesel trucks, I have been in the car business for 14 years, Ford until 3years ago now I am at a Chevy store. I would not suggest anybody buy a new diesel period unless they like to lose a ton of money overnight. The reason is right now it’s a buyers market on pre-owned. You could get a current year model diesel truck for thousands less than a new one, at the end of one year, guess what they are both going to be used, the only difference is one you’ll owe a lot less than the other one. Now on to the engine, and guys I am a Ford guy myself, but unfortunately I would not buy the new Ford no matter how cheap it was, simply because my diesel mechanics at the Ford store I used to work at have replaced six 6.4 diesel engines in the new truck. From what I seen and they told me they are dumping too much fuel in the cylinders and melting the pistons, that’s one reason why they get the worst fuel mileage of all the heavy duty’s, and I love Fords shit I have two of them (7.3L)

If you want a great truck to tow your trailers and get decent fuel mileage but don’t care about resale value then get a Dodge. I have pulled with all of them and Dodge is up there. Dodges tend to be the cheapest out of the three. (Ford Dodge Chevy) The drive train will run forever but the truck falls apart around it. Just speaking from experience. 

I have to say I was never a Chevy man because before 2001 IMO, they never had a decent diesel. When the Duramax was introduced they had a few bugs like the rest, but since then sorted them out. I have pulled with all like I said and the Duramax with the Allison tranny is great. The Chevy and the Ford tend to be around the same, give or take a little, so if I was going to invest 30-35 thousand I would have to say I would buy a Chevy simply because I do care about resale value and I have seen the service side of them all and I just don’t have that kind of money to risk having a truck that is going to live in the shop. That’s my take from what I have experienced .

Now as towing goes, if you never towed with a diesel, there is no comparison compared to gas. One you go with a diesel, it’s hard to go back, especially a dually. That’s my two cents worth I’m out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Here is a picture of the latest engine they pulled,2008 Ford f350 6.4 twin turbo 16,806 miles. 
That’s to bad cause I love my Ford!!!! I guess I have to hold on to my 7.3L’s
















:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CV1963_@Sep 27 2008, 10:55 AM~11714074
> *Well here is my take on the diesel trucks, I have been in the car business for 14 years, Ford until 3years ago now I am at a Chevy store. I would not suggest anybody buy a new diesel period unless they like to lose a ton of money overnight. The reason is right now it’s a buyers market  on pre-owned. You could get a current year model diesel truck for thousands less than a new one, at the end of one year, guess what they are both going to be used, the only difference is one you’ll owe a lot less than the other one. Now on to the engine, and guys I am a Ford guy myself, but unfortunately I would not buy the new Ford no matter how cheap it was, simply because my diesel mechanics at the Ford store I used to work at have replaced six 6.4 diesel engines in the new truck. From what I seen and they told me they are dumping too much fuel in the cylinders and melting the pistons, that’s one reason why they get the worst fuel mileage of all the heavy duty’s, and I love Fords shit I have two of them (7.3L)
> 
> If you want a great truck to tow your trailers and get decent fuel mileage but don’t care about resale value then get a Dodge. I have pulled with all of them and Dodge is up there. Dodges tend to be the cheapest out of the three. (Ford Dodge Chevy) The drive train will run forever but the truck falls apart around it. Just speaking from experience.
> ...


Wow man, thanks for the reply... i had pretty much made up my mind that i was going to get a used 08 F350..... so what about 07's and older Fords? The 08 Ford was at the top of my list mainly based on looks... so if i dont get that.... to me i could roll with either the Chevy or a 07 and down body style Ford and be happy.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 27 2008, 11:43 AM~11714531
> *Wow man, thanks for the reply... i had pretty much made up my mind that i was going to get a used 08 F350..... so what about 07's and older Fords? The 08 Ford was at the top of my list mainly based on looks... so if i dont get that.... to me i could roll with either the Chevy or a 07 and down body style Ford and be happy.
> *



damn FOOL you cant be "CLASICK" in a ford :thumbsdown: if you goin to be pullin chevys you need to have a CHEVY


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Sep 27 2008, 01:03 PM~11714624
> *damn FOOL you cant be "CLASICK" in a ford :thumbsdown:  if you goin to be pullin chevys you need to have a CHEVY
> *


Haha, i know, its been keeping me up at night!


----------



## Reyna Bros (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Sep 27 2008, 11:43 AM~11714531-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: 







:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

looking for trades


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

good info on the o8 fords! there is a 08 450 king ranch 4X4 with navigation, moonroof, 11,600 miles for $36,900. i had thought about goin and checkin out but dont want the issues, plus i dont like the king ranch seats.


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 14 2008, 09:13 PM~11602349
> *Ive never owned a diesel truck before.... whats the advantages of a diesel over gas?
> *


 Wus up jason,
Large has the ford f350 dually to pull the trailer, itys great. personally i am am chevy man, but the ford is more roomy, But the allison is like no other, you dont even need to hit brakes it will stop you by itself. well when u buy a dually come see frank at reds hell hook you up right.


----------



## Reyna Bros (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Sep 27 2008, 12:51 PM~11714867
> *good info on the o8 fords! there is a 08 450 king ranch 4X4 with navigation, moonroof, 11,600 miles for $36,900. i had thought about goin and checkin out but dont want the issues, plus i dont like the king ranch seats.
> *


 I hear you bro. If i'm gonna spend that much money it better get more than 8-10 miles per gallion (empty)which the F450 has 4:88 gears!! I had the oppertunity to buy a 08 F450 crewcab lariat, 4X4 sunroof no nav for $30K. It had 36000 miles. I had to pass as much as i'm a Ford man I had to do it.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Sep 27 2008, 01:55 PM~11714878
> *Wus up jason,
> Large has the ford f350 dually to pull the trailer, itys great. personally i am am chevy man, but the ford is more roomy, But the allison is like no other, you dont even need to hit brakes it will stop you by itself. well when u buy a dually come see frank at reds hell hook you up right.
> *


Whats up man... Who is Frank? Does he sell trucks or accessories?


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Sep 27 2008, 01:16 PM~11714957-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha chevy is the only way


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 27 2008, 02:16 PM~11714957
> *Whats up man... Who is Frank? Does he sell trucks or accessories?
> *


 yeah frank owns reds miami, he may be a little expensive, but homeboy started the custom rims on the dualys, he makes spinners and everything for them too, custom lift kits and everything.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Sep 28 2008, 08:50 PM~11723263
> *yeah frank owns reds miami, he may be a little expensive, but homeboy started the custom rims on the dualys, he makes spinners and everything for them too, custom lift kits and everything.
> *


Post some pics!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

This one has been on ebay for like 3 weeks now, bad motherfucker.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 28 2008, 07:52 PM~11723281
> *This one has been on ebay for like 3 weeks now, bad motherfucker.
> 
> 
> ...


buy that BITCH he will come down some on the price without the "busines" and that ramp in the back


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Im confused on the Chevy front ends.... both of these are on ebay right now, listed as 2007's...


----------



## Reyna Bros (May 8, 2008)

In mid 2007 they came out with the new body style. They are both 2007 but one is called 2007 cls with means classic, and the other one is just a 2007.


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Sep 28 2008, 01:03 AM~11717869
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What lowering kit or components were used on this truck? 
I have an '05 that I want to sit like that?


----------



## Reyna Bros (May 8, 2008)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

one day i will get an late 90s model chevy with 4 doors


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CV1963_@Sep 29 2008, 07:33 AM~11726118
> *In mid 2007 they came out with the new body style. They are both 2007 but one is called 2007 cls with means classic, and the other one is just a 2007.
> *


Ahhh, ok. Thx.


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 29 2008, 04:19 PM~11729484
> *  one day i will get an late  90s model chevy with 4 doors
> *


Buy Mine!---- $7000 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry10660417


----------



## mr.plainstreet (Oct 21, 2006)

wanting to trade for a hooked up dually.....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

any one has pic of that burban or k5 on the lowrider mag in 2002. i beleive. it had th axel of a dually


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.plainstreet_@Sep 29 2008, 08:33 PM~11733926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*62 LOOKS NICE !! *


----------



## enano#1 (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## surreymofo (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.plainstreet_@Sep 29 2008, 08:33 PM~11733926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I need to whip up a nice dually right quick :biggrin:


----------



## mr.plainstreet (Oct 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Sep 30 2008, 11:31 PM~11744883
> *I need to whip up a nice dually right quick  :biggrin:
> *


that you do.....


----------



## killyoself (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Sep 30 2008, 11:31 PM~11744883
> *I need to whip up a nice dually right quick  :biggrin:
> *


I dont know what the Bike is worth or anything Andrew but you can buy my Yellow dually and Trade him for it! $7,000!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juiced 64_@Oct 2 2008, 06:23 PM~11763604
> *I dont know what the Bike is worth or anything Andrew but you can buy my Yellow dually and Trade him for it!  $7,000!
> *


that would be a deal $7 for the bike. I think he is wanting something a little nicer. not hating on yours or nothing but he offered the bike and car i think he wants some thing like mine :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Jul 17 2007, 07:19 AM~8325914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 fuck ya looking bad ass! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~DaddyCaddy~_@Aug 12 2007, 10:51 AM~8534355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 lovely!


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 2 2008, 11:01 PM~11764525
> *that would be a deal $7 for the bike. I think he is wanting something a little nicer. not hating on yours or nothing but he offered the bike and car i think he wants some thing like mine :biggrin:
> *


Its all Good I was just throwing it out there! 
I just really need to sell that Dually! If you know anybody that might be interested let me know man.


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C VALLEY FRAMES_@Sep 1 2007, 11:58 AM~8692127
> *
> 
> 
> ...



daaaaaaaaammmmmm!


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by flossin22s_@Sep 24 2008, 09:39 PM~11693126
> *Dodge Diesel
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :worship:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

TTT


----------



## meauli (Feb 18, 2006)

does anyone knows if anyone still makes them wire wheels dually style????


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 27 2008, 02:43 PM~11714531
> *Wow man, thanks for the reply... i had pretty much made up my mind that i was going to get a used 08 F350..... so what about 07's and older Fords? The 08 Ford was at the top of my list mainly based on looks... so if i dont get that.... to me i could roll with either the Chevy or a 07 and down body style Ford and be happy.
> *


The 03-07 had 6.0 and they are junk. Look it up i doubt you will find much good info on them. Ask walt he has had one or 2. The 08 6.4 is better than 6.0 any day. I know they have some bugs to work out but it has a lot of new technology also. Thats what the warranty is for. 7.3 is the best diesel of ford hands down. Get a 99- mid 03 and update the front end like i did if you want to save some $$ and have one that lasts forever


----------



## meauli (Feb 18, 2006)

anyone??? :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.plainstreet_@Sep 29 2008, 08:33 PM~11733926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice busa


----------



## mr.plainstreet (Oct 21, 2006)

no dually trades out there....


----------



## meauli (Feb 18, 2006)

ttt


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 5 2008, 10:11 PM~11788393
> *The 03-07 had 6.0 and they are junk. Look it up i doubt you will find much good info on them. Ask walt he has had one or 2. The 08 6.4 is better than 6.0 any day. I know they have some bugs to work out but it has a lot of new technology also. Thats what the warranty is for. 7.3 is the best diesel of ford hands down. Get a 99- mid 03 and update the front end like i did if you want to save some $$ and have one that lasts forever
> 
> 
> ...


*WHATS YOUR OPINION ON THE 08 DURAMAX CHEVY DUALLY ?? *


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Oct 8 2008, 12:01 AM~11807692
> *WHATS YOUR OPINION ON THE 08 DURAMAX CHEVY DUALLY ??
> *


I dont know much about the 08 other than they look nice as hell. From people i have talked to that have owned dodge, chevy, and ford......The duramax is the last choice. The allison transmission is nice, but i wouldn't chose a duramax over a cummins or powerstroke. If your not doing a lot of serious pulling im sure it would still be a good truck.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 7 2008, 09:48 PM~11808160
> *I dont know much about the 08 other than they look nice as hell. From people i have talked to that have owned dodge, chevy, and ford......The duramax is the last choice. The allison transmission is nice, but i wouldn't chose a duramax over a cummins or powerstroke. If your not doing a lot of serious pulling im sure it would still be a good truck.
> *


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i just cant stand the sound of the dodge. im still tryin to decide what i want to go with, gotta get rid of this o4 chevy though, the 8.1 aint cuttin it pullin a 3-4 car trailer! lol



> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 7 2008, 11:48 PM~11808160
> *I dont know much about the 08 other than they look nice as hell. From people i have talked to that have owned dodge, chevy, and ford......The duramax is the last choice. The allison transmission is nice, but i wouldn't chose a duramax over a cummins or powerstroke. If your not doing a lot of serious pulling im sure it would still be a good truck.
> *


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

TTT


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 12 2008, 06:15 PM~11845054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 12 2008, 07:36 PM~11845208
> *:uh:
> *


 :0 :dunno:


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

heres my 05 ram layin frame


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Oct 7 2008, 11:22 PM~11808576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x1000


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Sep 6 2008, 01:06 AM~11532786
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like mine!


----------



## twiztidmazda (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C VALLEY FRAMES_@Sep 1 2007, 12:58 PM~8692127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that shit is crazy i give u props on that


----------



## meauli (Feb 18, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## meauli (Feb 18, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by meauli_@Oct 14 2008, 02:58 PM~11860788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

:420:


----------



## mr.plainstreet (Oct 21, 2006)

ttt.........


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

:0  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## juiced93 (Dec 29, 2004)

heres my one


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Oct 20 2008, 08:27 PM~11924824
> *:0    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE.....*


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Oct 21 2008, 07:00 AM~11927469
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 12 2008, 06:38 PM~11845228
> *:0  :dunno:
> *


ULGY!


----------



## bluntman91deville (Dec 1, 2006)

my v10 puller


----------



## Roy85 (Mar 16, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Roy85, Robert64impala

hee robert, lookin for a new project idea??


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

> The 03-07 had 6.0 and they are junk. Look it up i doubt you will find much good info on them. Ask walt he has had one or 2. The 08 6.4 is better than 6.0 any day. I know they have some bugs to work out but it has a lot of new technology also. Thats what the warranty is for. 7.3 is the best diesel of ford hands down. Get a 99- mid 03 and update the front end like i did if you want to save some $$ and have one that lasts forever
> 
> 
> Got an 04 with the 6.0 and no problems. The only issue i had was with the alternator and it was to small to run beat, tv's and the lights on the trailer. replaced that, chipped it, new intake and its golden. sometimes is just luck


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Jun 8 2007, 04:31 PM~8068325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Oct 25 2008, 08:35 PM~11972402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a bad bitch!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

How about this DUALLY this is some of the hottest shit i have seen in a while!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 25 2008, 10:29 PM~11974044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i know where there is one for sell like that! :biggrin: All factory not lowered!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Oct 25 2008, 11:16 PM~11974284
> *i know where there is one for sell like that!  :biggrin: All factory not lowered!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 
pics and price or it didnt happen!!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 25 2008, 11:31 PM~11974341
> *:0  :0  :0
> pics and price or it didnt happen!!
> *


I dont have either!  And its not a crew cab! It is just up the road about 45min North of here!. Its white! But I think it might be a few years older than that one!


----------



## SLICKSHEEZY (Apr 19, 2007)

"FOR SALE"


----------



## Baggd4x4blazer (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 25 2008, 07:39 PM~11973008
> *How about this DUALLY this is some of the hottest shit i have seen in a while!
> 
> 
> ...



very well put!!!!!!!!! that truk is from here in IOWA!!! reppin.. won best of show at the RA all-star Show in Tenn.... is working on a turbo Diesel motor for it.. also jsut got shot for Mini truckin and Street Truckkin!!!

that truck is SICK :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Oct 25 2008, 11:51 PM~11974436
> *I dont have either!   And its not a crew cab! It is just up the road about 45min North of here!. Its white! But I think it might be a few years older than that one!
> *


damn you got me excited!! I thought it was a crewcab. those were only in japan


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX+Sep 4 2007, 06:47 PM~8715601-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*IS THERE ANY K-5 OR TAHOE WEB-SITES ?? *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

Anyone know if the 19s from a 2001 F450 Dually will fit my 2006 F350 Dually?

I know someone who has 4 Alcoa's including the carriers all w/tires for 400.00


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

my hogg..08 F450 full loaded..set me back 42k with 45 miles on it..

get 9.1 miles a gallon freeway..had 2 car on the trailer

wanted a f550 but all the ones i seen had no bed and they dealers arnt about to order a truck when they got a shit load in stock so they cut me a good deal on this one.

test drove a 08 GMC 3500 didnt like the power it had.
test the dodge mega cab dully and didn like it at all..


----------



## 70rider (Feb 28, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Oct 30 2008, 02:37 PM~12016010
> *my hogg..08 F450 full loaded..set me back 42k with 45 miles on it..
> 
> get 9.1 miles a gallon freeway..had 2 car on the trailer
> ...


Damn I am getting 11-12 mpg in my 06 f350 with a 52' 3 car enclosed loaded. hate this trailer, needs fuckin camera's around it. 

They are giving the F650s away, seen a few for 49..


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Oct 25 2008, 07:55 PM~11972488
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Man what the wheel/tire combo on that!??!?!! :0


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

unidos they have a diff bolt pattern 450 from 350


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Oct 29 2008, 06:19 PM~12010257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice...


----------



## BAYLIFEDUECE (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Oct 30 2008, 11:37 AM~12016010
> *my hogg..08 F450 full loaded..set me back 42k with 45 miles on it..
> 
> get 9.1 miles a gallon freeway..had 2 car on the trailer
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Nov 3 2008, 01:16 PM~12046348
> *unidos they have a diff bolt pattern  450 from 350
> *


thanks alot for the info..


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

what is the best/safest Chip for the F350 Diesel.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 3 2008, 09:17 AM~12045853
> *Man what the wheel/tire combo on that!??!?!!  :0
> *


*22X12 KMC WHEELS....*


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)




----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)




----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Sep 21 2008, 10:41 PM~11661051
> * But if it was me i would get a nice used 02-08 GMC/Chevy crew cab deisel dually 2wd
> *


Are there any ones to look out for or any better than the other? A couple of weeks ago i found some diesel site (cant remember what it was now) and they were talking about how there are different duramax versions like LBZ, LB7, LLY, LMM.... i wrote all of this down so i could remember it.... a couple of guys said the most desirable one is a 2006-2007 2500HD Diesel with a LBZ. They said you can check the 8th digit on the VIN to determine which version it is, which i have been doing. I was just wondering why?... whats the difference with the LBZ? Its not like im going to be towing every day, maybe 2-3 times a year....


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 10 2008, 12:07 AM~12106044
> *Are there any ones to look out for or any better than the other? A couple of weeks ago i found some diesel site (cant remember what it was now) and they were talking about how there are different duramax versions like LBZ, LB7, LLY, LMM.... i wrote all of this down so i could remember it.... a couple of guys said the most desirable one is a 2006-2007 2500HD Diesel with a LBZ. They said you can check the 8th digit on the VIN to determine which version it is, which i have been doing. I was just wondering why?... whats the difference with the LBZ? Its not like im going to be towing every day, maybe 2-3 times a year....
> *



hmm thats interesting... any info?


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

MINZ!!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Nov 9 2008, 06:06 PM~12107016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS GOOD EDDIE........*


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

TTT


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Nov 9 2008, 05:39 PM~12106204
> *hmm thats interesting... any info?
> *


Alright, i hit up google and found the site again... it just refers to which generation it is...


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 8 2008, 07:32 PM~12100260
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

I got mine for sale
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=140281489855


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Now thats a BIG truck!


----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)

Your truck is nice...I just got back from Dallas, TX.. 


> _Originally posted by juiced 64_@Dec 14 2006, 01:30 AM~6757961
> *HERE'S MINE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 12 2008, 01:44 AM~12133083
> *I got mine for sale
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=140281489855
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 12 2008, 06:49 PM~12139340
> *:cheesy:
> *


go ahead and post some pics!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 12 2008, 09:11 PM~12139579
> *go ahead and post some pics!
> *


I cant, they took the pics down as soon as i said "call the transport", lol. I should have right clicked and saved dammit. :angry: Said it could take up to 21 days for me to get it.... but it was only $441 to get it here, so i guess i wont complain.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 12 2008, 07:13 PM~12139608
> *I cant, they took the pics down as soon as i said "call the transport", lol. I should have right clicked and saved dammit.  :angry:  Said it could take up to 21 days for me to get it.... but it was only $441 to get it here, so i guess i wont complain.
> *


ok well here then


JasonJ's New truck minus the wheels


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 12 2008, 11:39 PM~12141288
> *ok well here then
> JasonJ's New truck minus the wheels
> 
> ...


Hahahaha, i was gonna say just post yours! Ive gotta do something about that "minus" part.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 12 2008, 09:47 PM~12141365
> *Hahahaha, i was gonna say just post yours! Ive gotta do something about that "minus" part.
> *


ok just give me your hardtop and you can have my wheels


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Renaul_@Nov 12 2008, 12:10 PM~12134220
> *Your truck is nice...I just got back from Dallas, TX..
> *


come to the house this weekend and check it out Bring your wallet so you can take it home!11 $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 13 2008, 12:02 AM~12141521
> *ok just give me your hardtop and you can have my wheels
> *


The hardtop 61, yes, the hardtop 64, no. :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

TTT more pics!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 13 2008, 07:27 AM~12143846
> *The hardtop 61, yes, the hardtop 64, no.  :biggrin:
> *


ok maybe one of my wheels for the 61 are all 6 for the 64


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 12 2008, 11:49 AM~12135540
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a cutty homie or has it got a dually rear end in that motha fuker hahaha


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*hey fellas,... Im picking up a new dually for my shop in the next month or so, and I was curious,.... is there any "dually specific" websites for aftermarket products? thanks in advance*


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

duallyscene.com is one i remember looking at once.

If its a diesel, deiselplace.com has alot of info.


----------



## Flamed360 (Oct 27, 2008)

www.extremedieselperformance.com ask for kyle tell him dakota mike sent ya


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

any pics of k5s :0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 22 2008, 11:31 PM~12233753
> *any pics of k5s  :0
> *



I wasnt gonna post my K5 in here- but since I jus put a pic of the Dually up-- and then saw this post- I figured Id go ahead and do it.








ITS FACTORY 2wd- and its for sale if you know anybody interested.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 23 2008, 12:33 AM~12233766
> *I wasnt gonna post my K5 in here- but since I jus put a pic of the Dually up-- and then saw this post- I figured Id go ahead and do it.
> 
> 
> ...


:scrutinize: 
thats not abig truck


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 22 2008, 11:36 PM~12233777
> *:scrutinize:
> thats not abig truck
> *



How bout this then- is it a big enough truck for ya :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 23 2008, 12:43 AM~12233799
> *How bout this then- is it a big enough truck for ya :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 22 2008, 11:45 PM~12233804
> *:0
> *



:biggrin: 

I thought you might like it.
It was a muthafucca to drive-- but sure was fun and got alotta looks.


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

TTT


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Nov 23 2008, 10:40 PM~12238693
> *TTT
> *


BIG OG CRAIG MACK IN THE HOUSE!

TTT

:biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

ttt


----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 25 2008, 07:39 PM~11973008
> *How about this DUALLY this is some of the hottest shit i have seen in a while!
> 
> 
> ...


love the truck, its damn clean. but is that an S10 front on it?? just wondering because it looks pretty small and rounded.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GrownUpStyle_@Nov 25 2008, 08:54 PM~12259376
> *love the truck, its damn clean. but is that an S10 front on it?? just wondering because it looks pretty small and rounded.
> *


it is an S10 :uh: 


JASON WHERE PICS OF YA NEW TRUCK???


----------



## Baggd4x4blazer (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GrownUpStyle_@Nov 25 2008, 08:54 PM~12259376
> *love the truck, its damn clean. but is that an S10 front on it?? just wondering because it looks pretty small and rounded.
> *



oh yea.. its a Dime!!! dually its fucking SWEET in person.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 25 2008, 11:17 PM~12259704
> *it is an S10 :uh:
> JASON WHERE PICS OF YA NEW TRUCK???
> *


They had to order a part and buff out a scratch before i take it.... the part will be there Friday... guess ill have to pick it up next week sometime.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 26 2008, 05:58 PM~12268037
> *They had to order a part and buff out a scratch before i take it.... the part will be there Friday... guess ill have to pick it up next week sometime.
> *


awwww ok well you can think about this new pics of mine :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Skeet skeet skeet! :cheesy:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 27 2008, 11:05 PM~12278618
> *awwww ok well you can think about this new pics of mine :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 27 2008, 11:05 PM~12278618
> *awwww ok well you can think about this new pics of mine :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Post some more sucka! Post one from the back!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 8 2008, 04:32 PM~12100260
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS!!!!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 25 2008, 08:42 PM~11973025
> *
> 
> 
> ...



3 bad ass trucks


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 29 2008, 07:44 PM~12290699
> *3 bad ass trucks
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 29 2008, 02:31 AM~12283455
> *Post some more sucka! Post one from the back!
> *



x22


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

mine, need to sell...$6500 OBO








http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=437828&hl=


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

TTT


----------



## mr. warehouse (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 9 2008, 02:07 PM~12106044
> *Are there any ones to look out for or any better than the other? A couple of weeks ago i found some diesel site (cant remember what it was now) and they were talking about how there are different duramax versions like LBZ, LB7, LLY, LMM.... i wrote all of this down so i could remember it.... a couple of guys said the most desirable one is a 2006-2007 2500HD Diesel with a LBZ. They said you can check the 8th digit on the VIN to determine which version it is, which i have been doing. I was just wondering why?... whats the difference with the LBZ? Its not like im going to be towing every day, maybe 2-3 times a year....
> *



You want to stay away from the new body style GMC / Chevy trucks. They have the new generation Duramax (LMM) with the smog BS on it and the fuel economy sucks.

I have an 05 3500HD (LLY) I use primarily for towing. With the upgrades (intake, exhaust, controller) I still get 17 - 20 MPG. If I'm emty (just the truck) I get 30 - 35 MPG.

If you don't care about fuel economy buy what ever you want. But if you are, stay away from Ford / Dodge, and get an older Duramax.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr. warehouse_@Dec 12 2008, 10:14 AM~12411141
> *You want to stay away from the new body style GMC / Chevy trucks. They have the new generation Duramax (LMM) with the smog BS on it and the fuel economy sucks.
> 
> I have an 05 3500HD (LLY) I use primarily for towing. With the upgrades (intake, exhaust, controller) I still get 17 - 20 MPG. If I'm emty (just the truck) I get 30 - 35 MPG.
> ...


Good looking truck!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GrownUpStyle+Nov 25 2008, 08:54 PM~12259376-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol...beat me to it! :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)




----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

This motherfucker is BAD... if i didnt want a dually i would buy this bitch!


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 14 2008, 12:21 PM~12427171
> *
> 
> 
> ...



IS THIS YOUR NEW TRUCK?? THAT FUCKER IS BAD ASS!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Dec 17 2008, 12:02 AM~12451442
> *IS THIS YOUR NEW TRUCK?? THAT FUCKER IS BAD ASS!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Whats up big homie, hows everything going with the new house and the fambam?

Nah, this truck was on ebay a couple of weeks ago, i thought about it until i ran the carfax... but i am picking my new truck up this Saturday if everything goes as planned. 

Ive been looking for a low mileage 06-07.5 crew cab Silverado Duramax, automatic, black with leather, tow mirrors, and fog lights for a while now....I thought i had found the one i wanted at CarMax about a month ago and paid to have it shipped up here from their Miami location, but when it got here there was a problem with it that they couldnt fix to my satisfaction, so i had to skip that deal..... its all good though, found an exact match to it with 15k less miles for a few hundred bucks more, i just gotta drive 3 1/2 hours to get it..... but Saturday ITS ON! :biggrin: 

The only thing that im not sure about is which way i wanna go with wheels and tires??? I like em both ways....... damn, its keepin me up at night!!! :banghead:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

TTT for more pics!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Hmmm, what a bunch of pic posting haters!!!... Fugg it, ill post some. :0 :0


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 18 2008, 03:32 PM~12468245
> *Hmmm, what a bunch of pic posting haters!!!... Fugg it, ill post some.  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


*BAD ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!*
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 18 2008, 04:32 PM~12468245
> *Hmmm, what a bunch of pic posting haters!!!... Fugg it, ill post some.  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE !! THIS IS WHAT I WANT TO GET .....
CHEVY DUALLY WITH SEMI WHEELS & TIRES WITH A 3" OR 4" LIFT KIT . *


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Dec 19 2008, 10:00 AM~12474333
> *NICE !! THIS IS WHAT I WANT TO GET .....
> CHEVY DUALLY WITH SEMI WHEELS & TIRES WITH A 3" OR 4" LIFT KIT .
> *


Its on ebay right now, 0 miles, "buy it now" for 65k.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

nice


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

DG


----------



## sanhonda22 (Jan 25, 2007)

I found this website with some nice trucks on it. There is also a badd ass for sale section. Check out socaltrucks.com


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanhonda22_@Dec 19 2008, 12:29 PM~12476075
> *I found this website with some nice trucks on it. There is also a badd ass for sale section. Check out socaltrucks.com
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

FINALLY.... a little dirty from driving it home though the rain yesterday, but you get the point. :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn i need a dually to tote the 60 around.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 21 2008, 11:22 AM~12489651
> *damn i need a dually to tote the 60 around.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 21 2008, 11:19 AM~12489628
> *FINALLY.... a little dirty from driving it home though the rain yesterday, but you get the point.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 18 2008, 03:32 PM~12468245
> *Hmmm, what a bunch of pic posting haters!!!... Fugg it, ill post some.  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


That's a sick ass truck :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 18 2008, 04:32 PM~12468245
> *Hmmm, what a bunch of pic posting haters!!!... Fugg it, ill post some.  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

TTT


----------



## _BANDIT_ (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 21 2008, 11:19 AM~12489628
> *FINALLY.... a little dirty from driving it home though the rain yesterday, but you get the point.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Driven a Dually with a Diesel... Man there's nothing like it! You will never look back now!!! NOW YOU GOT A TRUCK!!!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 22 2008, 11:49 PM~12504010
> *Driven a Dually with a Diesel... Man there's nothing like it! You will never look back now!!! NOW YOU GOT A TRUCK!!!
> *


Sell me your wheels! :biggrin:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Dec 23 2008, 09:44 PM~12511583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn you tow your shit around with a semi? :0


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 23 2008, 09:46 PM~12511597
> *damn you tow your shit around with a semi?  :0
> *


Homie aint bullshittin! :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 23 2008, 07:39 PM~12511553
> *Sell me your wheels!  :biggrin:
> *


OK!!! But the truck comes with them! :biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Lac-of-Respect :0 :0 :0


----------



## djslim (Sep 5, 2004)

She's not tall but shes far from being small :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

I need a horn, the factory one aint cuttin it!!! :0


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 27 2008, 10:05 PM~12278618
> *awwww ok well you can think about this new pics of mine :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS TRUCK


----------



## DANNYBOY PRIDEC.C. (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 4 2009, 12:18 PM~12601625
> *BAD ASS TRUCK
> *


BITCHEN TRUCK TRUCK HOMIE ! I REALLY LIKE THEM FUCKEN RIMS :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## DANNYBOY PRIDEC.C. (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 4 2009, 12:18 PM~12601625
> *BAD ASS TRUCK
> *


KILLER TRUCK !!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DANNYBOY PRIDEC.C. (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 4 2009, 12:18 PM~12601625
> *BAD ASS TRUCK
> *


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

Here is a few that we did at the shop I work at............
check out the automotive gallery on our website www.ultimateaudiosc.com

This one is Thomas Davis' that plays for the Carolina Panthers '08 F-350



































WCOS radio station's International

























Check out the website for pics of all of them plus we got more to put on there still!


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

good shit :cheesy:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 25 2008, 07:41 PM~11973021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

My old Dually...
















My present Dually...


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

just curious do they make 24.5 and 22.5 low pros tires or are they 24inch and 22 inch tires


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Dec 21 2008, 11:19 AM~12489628-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they cut them down from 24.5 to 24 and 22.5 to 22 so you can run the lo pros. they do make .5 tires that are smaller but nothing close to low pro


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

This ones for sale for 15K

Check out the jolly ranchers :0


----------



## skooltime (Jul 14, 2008)

my dually


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 19 2009, 08:50 PM~12752575
> *This ones for sale for 15K
> 
> Check out the jolly ranchers  :0
> ...


"Candy" paint. :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skooltime_@Jan 20 2009, 08:58 PM~12766083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


there it is!!! second badass dually around lol :biggrin: :biggrin: let me get those tires bobby!!


----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)

you have the number for that jolly ranchers truck thats for sale??


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GrownUpStyle_@Jan 20 2009, 10:02 PM~12766988
> *you have the number for that jolly ranchers truck thats for sale??
> *


its on ebay


----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty+Dec 12 2006, 08:52 PM~6750845-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)




----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

my brothers


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

we catch cracks from the elements


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

nice truck


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gabe61_@Jul 1 2007, 07:15 PM~8214232
> *Doin it BIG in TEAXS Duralac on 24"
> 
> 
> ...


Where did they get the spike lug nuts at?


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Jun 18 2007, 06:25 PM~8129788
> *heres my boys truck in Atlanta
> 
> 
> ...


I seenthat truck and a Candy red one at the A&T Homecoming in Greensboro NC


----------



## Gabe61 (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 22 2009, 08:43 AM~12780264
> *Where did they get the spike lug nuts at?
> *


local truck stop here in texas


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## skooltime (Jul 14, 2008)

doing work


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*AMERICAN BAD-ASS*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*BOWTIE SOUTH *


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

that big front hanger is got to be the most stupid shit ive ever seen :thumbsdown:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

TTT 


how the fuck did i miss this topic


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gramma_@Jan 26 2009, 11:06 PM~12825364
> *that big front hanger is got to be the most stupid shit ive ever seen :thumbsdown:
> *



WHAT ARE YOU REFFERIN TO??????????????


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jan 22 2009, 08:33 PM~12787231
> *BOWTIE SOUTH
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: do they make that in a hybrid? :happysad:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 27 2009, 12:12 AM~12826040
> *WHAT ARE YOU REFFERIN TO??????????????
> *


x2


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GrownUpStyle_@Jan 21 2009, 12:02 AM~12766988
> *you have the number for that jolly ranchers truck thats for sale??
> *


http://www2.mautofied.com/99-f-350-4x4-jol...ting/100135204/


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 26 2009, 09:12 PM~12826040
> *WHAT ARE YOU REFFERIN TO??????????????
> *


the red superduty


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gramma_@Jan 27 2009, 01:21 PM~12829550
> *the red superduty
> *


i dont like that truck either alot of nice work in it


but ugly imo


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 27 2009, 12:40 PM~12831616
> *i dont like that truck either    alot of nice work in it
> but ugly imo
> *


all that work but couldnt buy springs for the front. I got 2 sets sitting right now.


----------



## kill-yo-self (Jan 21, 2009)

my 07 chevy 1500


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 27 2009, 02:16 AM~12826063
> *:uh: do they make that in a hybrid? :happysad:
> *


on the vegas strip..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tofnlows10 (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 25 2008, 03:06 AM~9779594
> *
> 
> 
> ...



anyone got any under the hood pics of this?


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by skooltime_@Jan 20 2009, 08:58 PM~12766083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Jun 18 2007, 06:25 PM~8129788
> *heres my boys truck in Atlanta
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jun 28 2007, 06:45 PM~8197511
> *Here is a couple of pics of a Ford 650  :biggrin:  This thing is BAD!! I hope of being the new owner of this one soon.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Jul 17 2007, 06:18 AM~8325911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

ttt


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Oct 29 2008, 07:19 PM~12010257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*I LIKE THIS LOOK BETTER THAN THE 24'S WITH LOW-PROS.......*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 3 2009, 08:27 PM~12898387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thats pretty cool


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

ttt


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

ttt


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

shop truck 









These are a couple of duallys we have worked on at our shop . The standard cab is pretty much our shop truck to go and grab parts around town


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 3 2009, 11:27 PM~12898387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this truck a dullay? or did someone just swap out the rear end/put a short box on it?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Feb 15 2009, 02:03 PM~13009987
> *is this truck a dullay? or did someone just swap out the rear end/put a short box on it?
> *


* ITS A HALF-TON THEY USED DUALLY RIMS. THE OUTER RIM FOR THE REAR AND THE INNER RIM FOR THE FRONT....*


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 15 2009, 05:08 PM~13010018
> * ITS A HALF-TON THEY USED DUALLY RIMS. THE OUTER RIM FOR THE REAR AND THE INNER RIM FOR THE FRONT....
> *


so they just bought the back set of rims (2 inners and 2 outers) and only outer rim for the back and used the inner rear rim for the front?
thanks.


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

and got adapters from a 5 bolt to a 10?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by topless65+Feb 15 2009, 02:16 PM~13010064-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 15 2009, 05:24 PM~13010106
> *:yes:
> *


looks really good...i really like it..24?
anymore pics


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Feb 15 2009, 02:25 PM~13010120
> *looks really good...i really like it..24?
> anymore pics
> *


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

Alot of nice trucks. TTT


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

big 450


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 25 2008, 07:39 PM~11973008
> *How about this DUALLY this is some of the hottest shit i have seen in a while!
> 
> 
> ...




:worship:


----------



## 6show4 (Dec 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Feb 15 2009, 04:20 PM~13011079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> and got adapters from a 5 bolt to a 10?
> are they strong enough to hold & where can u get those kinda adpaters at ? i think there billet, can u burn rubber or power brake on them without snaping them basically are they strong?????


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Feb 15 2009, 09:27 AM~13008129
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chacho44 (Sep 12, 2006)

> > and got adapters from a 5 bolt to a 10?
> > are they strong enough to hold & where can u get those kinda adpaters at ? i think there billet, can u burn rubber or power brake on them without snaping them basically are they strong?????
> 
> 
> Im lookin at a crew cab dually over here, and would like to do the semi wheel conversion what is needed or is a kit any advise someone can give me??? Or can you PM me with it thanks. Oh yea its a 99 3500, but im not sure if its 4x2 or4x4. But all advise will be great. THANKS


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

have you guys seen the pete with a pick up bed its badddd ass its a pete the only thing is that i guess the bed isnt long enuff so they put a tool box in between the cab and the bed they got one in fresno cal at peterbuilt 99 and chestnut


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

my work truck :biggrin:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

:0   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## baggedcutlass (Sep 9, 2005)

My 00' Crewcab on 24's.


----------



## 4zero8customs (Nov 17, 2008)

shop truck!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 4zero8customs_@Mar 19 2009, 10:37 PM~13333707
> *shop truck!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Sick mural...


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baggedcutlass_@Mar 19 2009, 10:13 PM~13333386
> *My 00' Crewcab on 24's.
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE...*


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4zero8customs_@Mar 19 2009, 10:37 PM~13333707
> *shop truck!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## parrandero (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

shop truck


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 20 2009, 10:31 PM~13343023
> *uffin:
> *


maybe one day you will post a pic :uh:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Mar 27 2009, 11:18 PM~13412458
> *maybe one day you will post a pic :uh:
> *


Not much to post.... they came back from the plater and didnt look that good so i told him to send em back, but this time he used a different guy.... all i have a pic of is my rear inners and the spare. :angry:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

*Heres Mine...*


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Motherfuckin BOSS HOGG Edition. uffin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 27 2009, 10:29 PM~13413091
> *Motherfuckin BOSS HOGG Edition.  uffin:
> *


 :biggrin: 
I want the Big Ass Steer Horns but cant find any! :angry: :biggrin: Plus I think I got a buyer anyway so Im not going to sink anymore into her! 

Your rims are going to look good after you get them back! Mine are chrome and you can really tell the difference! Plus there easy to clean!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 27 2009, 10:18 PM~13413024
> *Not much to post.... they came back from the plater and didnt look that good so i told him to send em back, but this time he used a different guy.... all i have a pic of is my rear inners and the spare.  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


*JASON THOSE 22S OR 24S ??*


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect+Mar 28 2009, 12:34 AM~13413116-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was told to call 'em "Kobe's" because they are 24's. :cheesy:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Mar 27 2009, 10:18 PM~13413024-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Mar 27 2009, 11:16 PM~13413489
> *I wanna RACE the "BOSS HOGG" if i win i get the boss hogg emblems!!!
> *


 :nono: Im a LOVER not a RACER!!! :roflmao:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 27 2009, 11:26 PM~13413582
> *:nono: Im a LOVER not a RACER!!!  :roflmao:
> *


LMAO then why you was sayin you need that chip lol Im a lover,fighter,racer whatever the moment calls for!! we going downtown tomorrow night you should come with us!!! might see that "Majestic" 82 chevy van!! you should have seen it would have been hot wit some 15x10 bolt ons! and some crushed interior


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Mar 28 2009, 12:31 AM~13413996
> *LMAO then why you was sayin you need that chip lol Im a lover,fighter,racer whatever the moment calls for!! we going downtown tomorrow night you should come with us!!! might see that "Majestic" 82 chevy van!! you should have seen it would have been hot wit some 15x10 bolt ons! and some crushed interior
> *


DAMN!!! I just got this! :angry: A Day Late and A Dollar Short! :angry:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

A question for a Ford Diesel mechanic, anything bad about a 2003 Ford 6.0? the truck has a manufacturer buy back tag on it from 2005 for the engine and tranny rebuild, and a 2006 recall service record. Any help or info will be appreciated!


----------



## LIQUIDLINES (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Mar 29 2009, 08:17 PM~13424872
> *A question for a Ford Diesel mechanic, anything bad about a 2003 Ford 6.0? the truck has a manufacturer buy back tag on it from 2005 for the engine and tranny rebuild, and a 2006 recall service record. Any help or info will be appreciated!
> *




ANYTHING WITH THE WORD FORD ON IT IS BAD. :thumbsdown: :nono: :nosad:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIQUIDLINES_@Mar 29 2009, 06:17 PM~13425369
> *ANYTHING WITH THE WORD FORD ON IT IS BAD. :thumbsdown:  :nono:  :nosad:
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Mar 29 2009, 08:17 PM~13424872
> *A question for a Ford Diesel mechanic, anything bad about a 2003 Ford 6.0? the truck has a manufacturer buy back tag on it from 2005 for the engine and tranny rebuild, and a 2006 recall service record. Any help or info will be appreciated!
> *



A guy I work with was buying a F-250 a few months ago and got a lot of bad reviews about the ford 6.0 He ended up geeting the 7.3 I think it is and its supposed to be a lot better. I dont know the details thats just what I heard when he was looking. I'm a GM guy so ......

A guy told me that "FORD is a real nice company, They put a little blue oval on the front of all there vehicles that tells everything thats wrong with them." LOL, I'm a GM guy but I aint going to hate on Fords, They're allright too.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juiced 64_@Mar 29 2009, 07:15 PM~13425901
> *A guy I work with was buying a F-250 a few months ago and got a lot of bad reviews about the ford 6.0  He ended up geeting the 7.3 I think it is and its supposed to be a lot better.  I dont know the details thats just what I heard when he was looking.  I'm a GM guy so ......
> 
> <span style='color:red'>A guy told me that "FORD is a real nice company,  also come in RED OVALS...See picture above ....  *


----------



## Baggd4x4blazer (Jun 14, 2006)

6.0s eat injectors allll day long!!!!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

thanks for the feed back


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gramma_@Jan 22 2009, 01:45 AM~12779634
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THEM SOME NICE WHEELS, WHAT ARE THEY, 22'S FROM WELD RACING? WHAT SIZE TIRE IS THAT?





IM IN THE SEARCH FOR SOME WHEELS 22'S PREFERED, THE ONLY THING I SEEN THAT I LIKED ARE THE CHEYENNE 8 POLISHED, (22X12) HERE IS A LINK TO THE WHEEL I WAS LOOKIN AT

http://www.cruiseralloy.com/Weld_Racing_Wheels.html
IF YALL KNOW OF ANY OTHER WEBSITES TO SEE SOME NICE WHEELS, PLEASE LET ME KNOW, THANKS


----------



## showtimeduecerag (Jun 9, 2008)

any body selling 90's chevy crew cab dually.let me know 
thanks


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 29 2009, 07:54 PM~13426315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bangbackbumper (May 13, 2008)

bad ass!


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Apr 2 2009, 08:50 PM~13470423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that things a BEAST


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

Heres a full frame a guys doing in winnipeg its gonna lay on 22's


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rocksolid420_@Apr 5 2009, 09:34 PM~13492506
> *Heres a full frame a guys doing in winnipeg its gonna lay on 22's
> 
> 
> ...


that shits going to be crazy!!!


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

where can i get a good deal on adpters 8 lug that convert down to a 6lug or maybe a five that wont break( snap)????????????????????????


----------



## DANNYBOY PRIDEC.C. (Apr 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rocksolid420_@Apr 5 2009, 09:34 PM~13492506
> *Heres a full frame a guys doing in winnipeg its gonna lay on 22's
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE, LOTS OF WORK.....*


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 30 2009, 12:14 PM~13434262
> *THEM SOME NICE WHEELS, WHAT ARE THEY, 22'S FROM WELD RACING? WHAT SIZE TIRE IS THAT?
> IM IN THE SEARCH FOR SOME WHEELS 22'S PREFERED, THE ONLY THING I SEEN THAT I LIKED ARE THE CHEYENNE 8 POLISHED, (22X12) HERE IS A LINK TO THE WHEEL I WAS LOOKIN AT
> 
> ...


call um up I bet they dont have um..me and my cousin bought the last pallet of welds from trans american late last year. Trans american is who supplies 4wheel parts had 4 sets 22x12 super duty and 6 lug couple 20x12s and some 18x10s. My brother might sell one of his 22x12 with some limited production 37 inch BFGs but he is selling 20x12 comandos with 36 MTZs like new. but all wheels for sale are superduty.


----------



## parrandero (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## parrandero (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## brkSS (Oct 19, 2002)

:dunno:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

:0  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Apr 20 2009, 08:20 PM~13636839
> *  :0    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS GOOD...* :thumbsup:


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

this was my (wifey couldnt drive it,so it had 2 go)


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 20 2009, 10:31 PM~13343023
> *uffin:
> *



what up jason any new pictures of your truck??? :biggrin:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Mar 4 2009, 09:11 PM~13185176
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I love this truck

http://i42.tinypic.com/242u7hk.jpg[/img]


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Apr 23 2009, 02:01 PM~13668540
> *what up jason any new pictures of your truck??? :biggrin:
> *




???? :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Apr 20 2009, 08:20 PM~13636839
> *  :0    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


HOLEYEEEEE SCHIEEEET


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 28 2009, 04:26 AM~13413076
> *Heres Mine...
> 
> 
> ...


damn that shit is sickkkkkkkkkkk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Apr 23 2009, 04:01 PM~13668540
> *what up jason any new pictures of your truck??? :biggrin:
> *


Hell nah.... only thing i have done to it is add Recon LED lights... i havent washed it since i got it.  

TTT!


----------



## bigballs (May 2, 2009)

mean rides cuz


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gramma_@Apr 13 2009, 01:51 AM~13558886
> *call um up I bet they dont have um..me and my cousin bought the last pallet of welds from trans american late last year. Trans american is who supplies 4wheel parts had 4 sets 22x12 super duty and 6 lug couple 20x12s and some 18x10s. My brother might sell one of his 22x12 with some limited production 37 inch BFGs but he is selling 20x12 comandos with 36 MTZs like new. but all wheels for sale are superduty.
> 
> 
> ...


THERE ARE OTHER COMPANIES THAT STILL SELL THE WELD RACING WHEELS, SO YALL SELLIN SOME 22s?????


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 2 2009, 07:20 AM~13763127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 29 2009, 09:21 PM~13427554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Apr 2 2009, 08:50 PM~13470423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats sick


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 15 2009, 03:54 PM~13010653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Here is my buddys truck. It's for sale pm me for info.


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

Don't care for the song, but its a bad ass dually

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOdq_cyP5mM...rom=PL&index=28


----------



## showtimeduecerag (Jun 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Apr 20 2009, 08:20 PM~13636839
> *  :0    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass rig.what size are the wheels and whats the drop is it bagged


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 2 2009, 01:06 AM~13762474
> *Hell nah.... only thing i have done to it is add Recon LED lights... i havent washed it since i got it.
> 
> TTT!
> *




I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE YOUR NEW WHEELS ON IT :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*I LIKE THIS LOOK....
I'VE BEEN LOOKING FOR A LATE 90'S TAHOE 2DR. BECAUSE OF ITS SIMILAR BODY STYLE....*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@May 6 2009, 07:21 PM~13808824
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@May 9 2009, 07:28 PM~13838376
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*ANY NEW PICS ANYONE ??*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

my old truck


----------



## .:Vato Loco:. (Oct 5, 2006)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 10 2009, 08:22 PM~13847466
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn who's car is that that bitch is nice. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .:Vato Loco:._@May 10 2009, 10:38 PM~13846935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@May 10 2009, 08:35 PM~13847589
> *damn who's car is that that bitch is nice. :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: Sum White Guys!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 11 2009, 06:17 PM~13856168
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i like :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@May 11 2009, 10:13 PM~13856680
> *i like  :biggrin:
> *


SAME HERE....I all ways like these trucks


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Dec 11 2006, 08:43 PM~6743054
> *here some more...
> 
> 
> ...


  that bish is tight :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 10 2009, 08:22 PM~13847466
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That would look alot sexier sittin in a 53' enclosed trailer w/ living quarters


----------



## TRAFFIC63 (Feb 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .:Vato Loco:._@May 10 2009, 07:38 PM~13846935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i love this truck :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC63 (Feb 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Mar 4 2009, 09:11 PM~13185176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :guns: :yes: :yes:


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 4 2009, 07:22 PM~13784646
> *Here is my buddys truck. It's for sale pm me for info.
> 
> 
> ...


dood it looks like my old one just bigger....


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 11 2009, 05:17 PM~13856168
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 13 2009, 05:03 PM~13876005
> *dood it looks like my old one just bigger....
> 
> 
> ...


Good thing you sold that before I met you. I would have gave you all kinds of shit for that one.


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 15 2009, 06:54 PM~13010653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

:0 the top got changed?


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brett_@May 13 2009, 06:42 PM~13878162
> *
> 
> 
> ...




nice :biggrin:


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

cant wait to put my d-max on 24s with 37s...seen this at a show today...


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@May 16 2009, 11:19 PM~13909923
> *cant wait to put my d-max on 24s with 37s...seen this at a show today...
> 
> 
> ...


What it Dew...Supreme....  

Supreme Hustle still beating the gavas down....


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 10 2009, 01:31 PM~13844482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey i recognize that black and red truck in the back. cool lol


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@May 17 2009, 09:38 PM~13916362
> *What it Dew...Supreme....
> 
> Supreme Hustle still beating the gavas down....
> *


Wait until you see me new sand car im building Pete...


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@May 18 2009, 11:55 PM~13930116
> *Wait until you see me new sand car im building Pete...
> *



FUCK SEEN IT........I WANNA RIDE IN THAT BITCH..... hno: hno: hno:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

From South Side Customs Auto Works de Tijuana MX


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

my buddys dually


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@May 19 2009, 05:37 PM~13936639
> *my buddys dually
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@May 16 2009, 11:19 PM~13909923
> *cant wait to put my d-max on 24s with 37s...seen this at a show today...
> 
> 
> ...


*ITS LOOKS GOOD WITH THOSE MUD TIRES.....*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 13 2009, 03:03 PM~13876005
> *dood it looks like my old one just bigger....
> 
> 
> ...


*WHAT SIZE LIFT KIT DID YOU HAVE ??*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@May 19 2009, 10:40 AM~13933630
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HighLifeCC_@May 19 2009, 02:10 PM~13936302
> *From South Side Customs Auto Works de Tijuana MX
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: thanks for the pic of my ride.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## showtimeduecerag (Jun 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 30 2009, 08:48 AM~13741319
> *
> HOLEYEEEEE SCHIEEEET
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@May 20 2009, 10:48 AM~13946872
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

http://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q46/ilo...ide/TIMS033.jpg


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)




----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@May 20 2009, 10:48 AM~13946872
> *
> 
> 
> ...


A LITTLE TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH WHITE


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> [/b]


*LOOKS NICE !!
WHAT SIZE RIMS ??*


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

22"s


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gramma+Apr 13 2009, 12:51 AM~13558886-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*TIRE & WHEEL COMBO LOOKS GOOD !!
THIS SCOUT HAS SOME 22X14 KMC........* :0


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

> [/b]


STUFFIN THOSE TIRES= FENDER DAMAGE


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

yup


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@May 19 2009, 04:26 PM~13939991
> *WHAT SIZE LIFT KIT DID YOU HAVE ??
> *


look like 6 inch pro comp with 3 body STUFFIN 38 mickeys on 15x10s


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .:Vato Loco:._@May 10 2009, 07:38 PM~13846935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: i love this fucking truck.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## TRAFFIC63 (Feb 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@May 20 2009, 10:03 PM~13953746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuck ya thats the one


----------



## 58wag (Jan 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 11 2009, 08:17 PM~13856168
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is it for me :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@May 20 2009, 10:48 AM~13946872
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Not a fan of white...but I like how that came out! :biggrin:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

ttt.... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@May 20 2009, 10:03 PM~13953746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@May 25 2009, 11:34 PM~13995680
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

Here's one that was at work... '06 Lariat F-350.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## kill-yo-self (Jan 21, 2009)

My daily








:biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@May 20 2009, 10:48 AM~13946872
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is it still forsale? who owns it? how much? and i want those rear caps for my truck where can i get t hem?


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt damn i love slammed duallys


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

DAMN RIGHT CLICK SAVE




























:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> DAMN I LOVE IT!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*ARE THESE 22'S OR 24'S ??*


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> > DAMN I LOVE IT!
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .:Vato Loco:._@May 10 2009, 07:38 PM~13846935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@May 20 2009, 10:03 PM~13953746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How much does something like this go for homies?? :0


----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN (Dec 17, 2004)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROOSTERCOLDBURN_@Jun 24 2009, 07:53 PM~14286756
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## S.A.L.A.Z.A.R (Jun 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 24 2009, 08:24 PM~14287598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh shit
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 24 2009, 07:24 PM~14287598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Would that realy hold a trailer or is it just for looks?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jun 24 2009, 11:21 PM~14288883
> *Would that realy hold a trailer or is it just for looks?
> *


What up nene.....Man from my understanding you still can tow a trailer


----------



## VictorXIV (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Jun 12 2009, 07:38 PM~14175356
> *DAMN RIGHT CLICK SAVE
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS MY HOMEBOY TRUCK BAD ASS GHETTO DREAMS C.C


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

Local truck thats being built. SFBD with a full custom frame.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Jun 25 2009, 12:29 AM~14289903
> *Local truck thats being built. SFBD with a full custom frame.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: That's fuckin badass homie


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Jun 12 2009, 06:38 PM~14175356
> *DAMN RIGHT CLICK SAVE
> 
> 
> ...


dam :0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*+May 20 2009, 10:03 PM~13953746-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*WHICH ONE LOOKS BETTER ??
F450 OR 3500.....* :biggrin:


----------



## Baggd4x4blazer (Jun 14, 2006)

fuck ford~!! haha the 3500 all teh way


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROOSTERCOLDBURN_@Jun 24 2009, 04:53 PM~14286756
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 24 2009, 06:24 PM~14287598
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN that looks bad ass!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 24 2009, 06:24 PM~14287598
> *
> 
> 
> ...



very very cool


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROOSTERCOLDBURN_@Jun 24 2009, 04:53 PM~14286756
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*IS THIS THAT HUMMER THAT WAS BUILT ON MONSTER GARAGE ??*


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jun 28 2009, 01:05 AM~14318748
> *WHICH ONE LOOKS BETTER ??
> F450 OR 3500.....  :biggrin:
> *











3500 FO SURE!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Jul 2 2009, 01:06 AM~14359775
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)




----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

[


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## kill-yo-self (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Jul 13 2009, 09:16 PM~14463727
> *[
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: tight work


----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 24 2009, 06:24 PM~14287598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: nice Work its going to be a nice Truck


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

August bump!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 6 2009, 06:08 AM~14691355
> *August bump!
> *


i heard ya was getting dicked around on your wheels? you get that straight yet?


----------



## In My Blood (Sep 25, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)




----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Aug 7 2009, 10:22 PM~14707830
> *i heard ya was getting dicked around on your wheels? you get that straight yet?
> *


Yea the shit has really drug out... the wheels have been sent to 3 different platers and they still cant get it right. The last plater (The Shine Shop in Vegas) fucking idiots buffed half of the divots off of one wheel! So last week i finally said fuck those motherfucking wheels shove them up your ass sideways, just make me a set of polished 22.5 and throw in a 6" lift kit and we are good. So thats where im at right now with it.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 8 2009, 07:39 PM~14713217
> *Yea the shit has really drug out... the wheels have been sent to 3 different platers and they still cant get it right. The last plater (The Shine Shop in Vegas) fucking idiots buffed half of the divots off of one wheel! So last week i finally said fuck those motherfucking wheels shove them up your ass sideways, just make me a set of polished 22.5 and throw in a 6" lift kit and we are good. So thats where im at right now with it.
> *


I should have just stuck with my NC Connection!!! :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 15 2009, 04:54 PM~13010653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this one is my favorite


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 8 2009, 05:39 PM~14713217
> *Yea the shit has really drug out... the wheels have been sent to 3 different platers and they still cant get it right. The last plater (The Shine Shop in Vegas) fucking idiots buffed half of the divots off of one wheel! So last week i finally said fuck those motherfucking wheels shove them up your ass sideways, just make me a set of polished 22.5 and throw in a 6" lift kit and we are good. So thats where im at right now with it.
> *


haha i told ya they was super hard to chrome. sounds like that place had never tried it before lol. I would take the POLISHED 24's fuck that lift kit shit.



> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 8 2009, 05:40 PM~14713223
> *I should have just stuck with my NC Connection!!!  :0
> *


you damn right!! yo i tried to call ya today you didnt answer ill hit ya up on pm.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

bad ass topic


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*I HAVE A 09 Z71 REGULAR CAB 4X4 CAN SOMEONE POST PICS OR WEBSITES TO GET SOME IDEA'S . THNX !! *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*+Sep 4 2007, 06:47 PM~8715601-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ANYONE KNOW THE TIRE AND WHEEL SIZE TO THESE 2 ?? 
IM TRYING TO GET SOME IDEAS FOR MY Z71 4X4...THNX !! *


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*ANY OF YOU OFF ROAD GUYS KNOW WHAT SIZE TIRE THIS IS ??
ALL I KNOW ITS A SUPER SWAMPER AND THE RIM IS A 22".....THNX !!*


----------



## In My Blood (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT BITCHES :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Reyna Bros (May 8, 2008)

Here are a couple of updated pics after I re did the suspension.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Aug 20 2009, 05:43 PM~14831981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: 

FUCK I WANT ONE!


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

:biggrin: my work truck


----------



## Gabe61 (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Aug 20 2009, 09:50 PM~14833268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are those 24's what kind of drop is that


----------



## kill-yo-self (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Aug 20 2009, 08:50 PM~14833268
> *
> 
> 
> ...



real fukin clean :thumbsup:


----------



## Gabe61 (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gabe61_@Jul 1 2007, 07:15 PM~8214232
> *Doin it BIG in TEAXS Duralac on 24"
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

24s 5/8 c-notch


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Aug 20 2009, 05:43 PM~14831981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn!! tuckin with skinnys ..... on a king cab!!!


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Aug 20 2009, 05:43 PM~14831981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Aug 20 2009, 05:43 PM~14831981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is fuckin sick


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

my rig...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

badass trucks in here


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Aug 20 2009, 06:43 PM~14831981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 When I win the lottery I will do that also.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

_*MY HOMIES 2000 F-350 DOWN HERE IN BLYTHE C.A.*_


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 11 2009, 06:17 PM~13856168
> *
> 
> 
> ...



* anymore pics of this one?*


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

Reds/DieselWheels


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

Reds/DieselWheels Miami


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Aug 28 2009, 05:31 PM~14912289
> *Reds/DieselWheels Miami
> 
> 
> ...


Whats up al


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

Reds/DieselWheels Miami


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

dually kings Reds/DieselWheels Miami
:machinegun: 
:guns:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*this thing is badass. i wouldnt of thought 03 grill would look good, but it does. lotsa sheetmetal fab to make that happen. surprised noones made a clip conversion for this*


----------



## cp63 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Aug 28 2009, 01:31 PM~14912289
> *Reds/DieselWheels Miami
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

aint no body got pic of the dually air bag setups


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Sep 3 2009, 08:47 PM~14975992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Any pics of dodge dually's lowered or on bigger than stock wheels??


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## In My Blood (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Anyone know if they make or who can make and or sell a lowering kit for a 2003 dodge ram 2wd dually and if i drop it do you think ill still be able to haul; a fully loaded 3 car trailer with hoppers on it??


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 7 2009, 01:48 AM~15001737
> *Anyone know if they make or who can make and or sell a lowering kit for a 2003 dodge ram 2wd dually and if i drop it do you think ill still be able to haul; a fully loaded 3 car trailer with hoppers on it??
> *


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 7 2009, 02:48 AM~15001737
> *Anyone know if they make or who can make and or sell a lowering kit for a 2003 dodge ram 2wd dually and if i drop it do you think ill still be able to haul; a fully loaded 3 car trailer with hoppers on it??
> *


not with all that weight you guys use :0 



























:biggrin: jus playin man


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 7 2009, 02:48 AM~15001737
> *Anyone know if they make or who can make and or sell a lowering kit for a 2003 dodge ram 2wd dually and if i drop it do you think ill still be able to haul; a fully loaded 3 car trailer with hoppers on it??
> *


dont do it homie


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Sep 7 2009, 09:42 PM~15010994
> *not with all that weight you guys use :0
> :biggrin: jus playin man
> *


Hey now all our car can make it thru the weight stations (no talking bout you guys) :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Sep 7 2009, 10:19 PM~15011255
> *dont do it homie
> *


WHY u say that????


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 8 2009, 10:22 AM~15013961
> *Hey now all our car can make it thru the weight stations (no talking bout you guys) :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: that shit was funny :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Sep 8 2009, 09:48 AM~15014241
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: that shit was funny :biggrin:
> *


Was i lieing??? :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Sep 6 2009, 09:08 PM~14999910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE THOSE FUKN DODGE TRUCKS ON 24.5 THEY LOOK BEAUTIFUL :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 7 2009, 03:48 AM~15001737
> *Anyone know if they make or who can make and or sell a lowering kit for a 2003 dodge ram 2wd dually and if i drop it do you think ill still be able to haul; a fully loaded 3 car trailer with hoppers on it??
> *


Tony hit up frank from reds/diesel wheels in miami, his truck sits on the floor and he tows his 3 car trailer all day with it. he makes any kit combo u need
3056969990
there not open on mondays though


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Sep 13 2009, 07:13 PM~15070465
> *Tony hit up frank from reds/diesel wheels in miami, his truck sits on the floor and he tows his 3 car trailer all day with it. he makes any kit combo u need
> 3056969990
> there not open on mondays though
> *


  Thanks


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

The homie done lost his mind and chromed out the dually... lol.


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 21 2009, 09:05 PM~15146959
> *The homie done lost his mind and chromed out the dually... lol.
> 
> 
> ...



that is my dream truck!!!!!! that is some serious shit right here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


lovin it!!!!!


----------



## atxdually (Jan 14, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## aceuh (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> :cheesy:


----------



## Reyna Bros (May 8, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 That's where it ended up, man that thing is sick!!!! any more pics?????


----------



## COUNTYSTAUTOSPORTS (Feb 7, 2007)




----------



## COUNTYSTAUTOSPORTS (Feb 7, 2007)




----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## lowlyfe316 (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Oct 11 2009, 08:10 PM~15326117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LK DAT BITCH I LIKE THEM OLDSCHOOL ON DA FAT TIRES


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

ttt.


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Need info and lowering a 03 dodge 3500 2wd dually dnt want tobag the front but migh consider the rear i know airbagit.com has lowering kits anyone used there stuff they also just came out with a totalairride rear suspension saposed to hold 8500lb tongue weight but it only lowers the back 4 inches im either going to run direct bolt on 19.5's or 22's


----------



## atxdually (Jan 14, 2009)

ttt


----------



## chacho44 (Sep 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

HOLLY SHIT.......THAT FLAME F-350 IS WY I CANT SLEEP AT NIGHT..... :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: OFF THA HOOK


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

mine. simple and plain. had it almost 10 years now and it still looks good I think. Cops still fuckin with me though.


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

bad ass. how much is it lifted? :wow:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 4 2009, 01:01 AM~15557503
> *mine. simple and plain. had it almost 10 years now and it still looks good I think. Cops still fuckin with me though.
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Nov 4 2009, 01:53 PM~15561012
> *bad ass. how much is it lifted? :wow:
> *


20" with atlas springs and fabtech hangers with 46" Military Michellins on 20's


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Nov 6 2009, 01:07 PM~15583142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)




----------



## Measy (Nov 9, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Nov 6 2009, 12:07 PM~15583142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :biggrin:


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 4 2009, 03:01 AM~15557503
> *mine. simple and plain. had it almost 10 years now and it still looks good I think. Cops still fuckin with me though.
> 
> 
> ...


what year is that truck? looks like a '05-'07 front


----------



## prieto (Jul 23, 2006)

lookin to buy a set of 24s low pros with adapters for my f350 dually any body knows who has a set pm me


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Nov 16 2009, 08:42 AM~15679780
> *what year is that truck? looks like a '05-'07 front
> *


if he had it 10 years must be the first ones 1999


----------



## the509509pimp (Oct 7, 2009)

these trucks ARE SIIIICCCCKKKKK


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gramma_@Nov 17 2009, 05:27 PM~15694202
> *if he had it 10 years must be the first ones 1999
> *


yep. Mine is an early 99 7.3 powerstroke and I did the new front end when the 05's just came out. it was Jan 2nd 2005 to be exact! I had started collecting all the parts to do the front end swap starting in october of 04 when the new trucks barely started coming out.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 25 2009, 04:53 PM~15779539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 25 2009, 04:53 PM~15779539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## skooltime (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 25 2009, 01:55 PM~15780147
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PLEASSSSE tell me they are SPONSERED  LOL


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 25 2009, 03:55 PM~15780147
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOL YEAH THATS A BIGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG DOPE DEALER...THEM CEHICALS WILL BE THE DEAS SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 25 2009, 11:39 PM~15783613
> *PLEASSSSE tell me they are SPONSERED  LOL
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skooltime_@Nov 25 2009, 08:34 PM~15782958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i want one just like this but 4 door and regular front end


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

MIAMI


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 27 2009, 08:33 PM~15801528
> *MIAMI
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 27 2009, 08:33 PM~15801528
> *MIAMI
> 
> 
> ...


HOT DAMN!!! :worship:


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 27 2009, 09:33 PM~15801528
> *MIAMI
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit!!!!!!!!!1 that bitch is bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!111 but i bet after that...he was out of gas ...lol


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

>


[/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup:
[/quote]
  :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 27 2009, 08:33 PM~15801528
> *MIAMI
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DAMN ILL POST MORE PIC.....


----------



## chacho44 (Sep 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Aug 20 2009, 07:50 PM~14833268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


for sale 15gs


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 11 2009, 06:17 PM~13856168
> *
> 
> 
> ...


even thoe these are trucks and are bagged and no wires i think this is low riding to the next level


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

TECHNIQUE TRANSPORT TODAY!


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

My diesel burb car/family hauler nothing special but it does the trick


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 27 2009, 08:33 PM~15801528
> *MIAMI
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 SHEEEIT


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Here you guys go


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 8 2009, 01:51 AM~15909860
> *Here you guys go
> 
> 
> ...


Damn! :biggrin:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 27 2009, 09:33 PM~15801528
> *MIAMI
> 
> 
> ...


damnit man!!


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 8 2009, 02:51 AM~15909860
> *Here you guys go
> 
> 
> ...


I WANNA SEE SOME ENGINE PICTURES PLEASE...


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Here is a pic I took of mine Last Year! Its getting a little make over now!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 17 2007, 12:39 PM~7012488
> *i got this pic, don't know what kind of truck it is but it had the loudest system i have ever heard
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 10 2009, 01:53 PM~15938368
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Really BADD ASS!!!!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 9 2009, 06:56 AM~15922633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this bitch takes the cake, and ate it too :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 8 2009, 09:42 PM~15919813
> *Here is a pic I took of mine Last Year! Its getting a little </span>make over now!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> <img src=\'http://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc208/Lac-of-Respect/Boss%20Hogg/BossHogg002.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *





There's no little anything when the <span style=\'color:blue\'>*~M~* is invovled :biggrin: . Will it be done by Cinco :cheesy:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 10 2009, 03:25 PM~15939342
> *There's no little anything when the ~M~ is invovled  :biggrin: . Will it be done by Cinco  :cheesy:
> *


Way before that! Soon as a matter of fact! :biggrin: 

It will be at Cinco but in the Parking lot! Its a all Lorider Show! The Lac will be there this year!!!


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 11 2009, 06:41 AM~15946259
> *Way before that! Soon as a matter of fact!  :biggrin:
> 
> It will be at Cinco but in the Parking lot! Its a all Lorider Show! The Lac will be there this year!!!
> *


Bet  Can't wait. Last year was a blast


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 8 2009, 09:42 PM~15919813
> *Here is a pic I took of mine Last Year! Its getting a little make over now!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 what all you doin? you seen dre's new one 09 lowered white chevy looks like yours but new bodystyle


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

:worship: :worship:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 11 2009, 09:42 PM~15955238
> *:0  what all you doin? you seen dre's new one 09 lowered white chevy looks like yours but new bodystyle
> *


 :0 Thought he had a 2010 Ford now??? :dunno:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Here is my 2000 Chevy! Still have alot to do to it to get it where I want it :biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Dec 12 2009, 10:59 AM~15958798
> *Here is my 2000 Chevy! Still have alot to do to it to get it where I want it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


COOL! Looks like mine, only brighter :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

rivman,E.C. ROLO

Nice rides


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 12 2009, 07:08 PM~15962385
> *rivman,E.C. ROLO
> 
> Nice rides
> *


THANX MAYNE


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivman+Dec 12 2009, 05:56 PM~15962311-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks brotha!


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Dec 12 2009, 07:34 PM~15962588
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:Very nice bro!!!!
> Thanks brotha!
> *


THANX

OH SHIT!! I JUST NITICED THE BLINKING LIGHTS ON YOUR AVATAR :cheesy: :cheesy: SWEEEET


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Dec 12 2009, 06:36 PM~15962604
> *THANX
> 
> OH SHIT!! I JUST NITICED THE BLINKING LIGHTS ON YOUR AVATAR :cheesy:  :cheesy:  SWEEEET
> *


Thanks bro. I stole it from another web site lol!!!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)

Here's Dave's Dually from NEWSTYLE


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> Here is my 2000 Chevy! Still have alot to do to it to get it where I want it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wildmint_@Dec 13 2009, 12:21 AM~15963576
> *Here's Dave's Dually from NEWSTYLE
> 
> 
> ...


I seen it in TRUCK'IN magazine


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> > Here is my 2000 Chevy! Still have alot to do to it to get it where I want it :biggrin:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Dec 12 2009, 09:26 PM~15963621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 BADASS!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 12 2009, 10:15 PM~15964718
> *:0 BADASS!!
> *


x2


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Dec 12 2009, 10:52 PM~15964534
> *ya thats what I want is some 22's but they cost an arm and a leg!!!!!
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :banghead:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 12 2009, 10:03 PM~15964034
> *I seen it in TRUCK'IN magazine
> *


 :yes: :yes: BAD ASS TRUCK!!!


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Dec 13 2009, 04:46 PM~15968482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN ALL THAT SHIT LOOKS FUN AS HELL :cheesy: :h5:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Dec 13 2009, 07:06 PM~15971663
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :banghead:
> *


I second that motion!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mago (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Dec 13 2009, 01:42 PM~15968455
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where's this at


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Dec 13 2009, 01:42 PM~15968455
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 THATS SOME BADD ASS SHIT!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Dec 13 2009, 01:44 PM~15968464
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Finally got my shit...


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 15 2009, 07:59 PM~15993176
> *Finally got my shit...
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie about time!!! when you puttin it on?


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 15 2009, 10:16 PM~15993348
> *damn homie about time!!! when you puttin it on?
> *


Fuuuuuuck i know! lol First weekend in January... too busy at work right now to do shit!


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006+Dec 13 2009, 12:50 PM~15968510-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*X4X4X4X4X4X4X4X4X4X4X4X4X4X4X4X4X4X4X4X4X4X4*
:0   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 15 2009, 07:59 PM~15993176
> *Finally got my shit...
> 
> 
> ...




Nice :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 19 2009, 07:10 AM~16027732
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Bad Ass!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGPHACE (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Dec 12 2009, 10:59 AM~15958798
> *Here is my 2000 Chevy! Still have alot to do to it to get it where I want it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I GOT THIS SAME TRUCK, CAN SOMEBODY TELL ME WHAT SIZE DROP KIT THIS IS(AS FAR AS INCHES) AND WILL IT WORK ON A 4X4


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

anyone got a 08 ford front clip laying around :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 20 2009, 12:09 AM~16034443
> *anyone got a 08 ford front clip laying around  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## gula187 (Nov 3, 2007)

nice


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGPHACE_@Dec 19 2009, 10:06 PM~16034420
> *I GOT THIS SAME TRUCK, CAN SOMEBODY TELL ME WHAT SIZE DROP KIT THIS IS(AS FAR AS INCHES) AND WILL IT WORK ON A 4X4
> *


ive got a 5/7 w air bags on the rear of mine, but i doubt that will work on 4x4s


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 19 2009, 10:09 PM~16034443
> *anyone got a 08 ford front clip laying around  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 19 2009, 06:10 AM~16027732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anyone know if this is an older body with new clip or is it an 04?


----------



## Gabe61 (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 28 2009, 12:32 PM~16110052
> *anyone know if this is an older body with new clip or is it an 04?
> *


thats an older body style truck


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gabe61_@Dec 28 2009, 10:19 AM~16110452
> *thats an older body style truck
> *



thought so looknig at the dually hips wonder how much work it was to make that clip fit!


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 15 2009, 04:59 PM~15993176
> *Finally got my shit...
> 
> 
> ...


that should be nice..the front wheels will be out a bit cuz the spindles and the 8 to 10 adapters.


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 19 2009, 07:09 PM~16034443
> *anyone got a 08 ford front clip laying around  :biggrin:
> *


got a 05-07 bumper and headlights from a sd that i swapped to a harley clip. the truck was brand new at time of swap. grill sold allready.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 28 2009, 05:45 PM~16112082
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Shit that bitch is clean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 28 2009, 02:45 PM~16112082
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 19 2009, 07:10 AM~16027732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sick


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 28 2009, 03:45 PM~16112082
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

I got a 03 dodge dually and some 24's for it was wondering if anybody knew how much i could lower it without hitting the hips or fucking up the front fenders im talking just lower no air bag only suspension


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 8 2009, 01:51 AM~15909860
> *Here you guys go
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Dec 13 2009, 02:42 PM~15968455
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THESE ******** HAVE WAY TOOOOOOO MUCH MONEY! BUT I LOVE IT!


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 28 2009, 05:45 PM~16112082
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS FUCKIN BAD ASS :0 :0 :0


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 28 2009, 02:45 PM~16112082
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 28 2009, 03:45 PM~16112082
> *
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 27 2009, 08:33 PM~15801528
> *MIAMI
> 
> 
> ...


http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...videoid=5479104


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 28 2009, 02:45 PM~16112082
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN!!!!


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 19 2009, 07:10 AM~16027732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


REAL NICE!!!


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 7 2009, 04:26 PM~15902344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!!


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Aug 28 2009, 02:44 PM~14912449
> *Reds/DieselWheels Miami
> 
> *


Thats a bad ass pic!!!


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Aug 20 2009, 05:43 PM~14831981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats funny!!!


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Aug 28 2009, 02:00 PM~14911870
> *Reds/DieselWheels
> 
> 
> ...


I like it!!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 28 2009, 03:35 PM~16113026
> *I got a 03 dodge dually and some 24's for it was wondering if anybody knew how much i could lower it without hitting the hips or fucking up the front fenders im talking just lower no air bag only suspension
> *


????


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 28 2009, 03:35 PM~16113026
> *I got a 03 dodge dually and some 24's for it was wondering if anybody knew how much i could lower it without hitting the hips or fucking up the front fenders im talking just lower no air bag only suspension
> *


Anybody know??


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 28 2009, 02:45 PM~16112082
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 19 2009, 07:10 AM~16027732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BADD ASS TRUCK & KOOL PIC!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)




----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)




----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 79swanginmalibu1_@Jan 12 2010, 04:59 PM~16268637
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats awesome! :cheesy:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 28 2009, 01:45 PM~16112082
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*DAMN THAT SHIT IS ON POINT!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 28 2009, 02:45 PM~16112082
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn now i wanna bag my shit


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## UCE IV LIFE (Sep 27, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jan 15 2010, 10:48 PM~16306615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT KIND OF RIMS ARE THOSE :0 








............ANYBODY KNOW WHERE I CAN BUY DUALLY RIMS THAT COME WITH STIMULATORS RIMS ???


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jan 6 2010, 10:40 AM~16202555
> *  :thumbsup:
> *



that muthafucka is bad!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 28 2009, 04:35 PM~16113026
> *I got a 03 dodge dually and some 24's for it was wondering if anybody knew how much i could lower it without hitting the hips or fucking up the front fenders im talking just lower no air bag only suspension
> *


im thinkin bout 3-4 inches big homie..


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Got my shit on last weekend.... the reservoir shocks i got for the front were too long, so they arent in the pic.... but i only have this crappy cell phone pic because i cant make it home before dark to take a better one... but here it is finally! :cheesy:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 18 2010, 08:00 PM~16332047
> *Got my shit on last weekend.... the reservoir shocks i got for the front were too long, so they arent in the pic.... but i only have this crappy cell phone pic because i cant make it home before dark to take a better one... but here it is finally!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)




----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Man somebody's got alot of kandy to paint..........


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jan 26 2010, 02:18 AM~16413298
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x6!


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jan 26 2010, 02:18 AM~16413298
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: 
:run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

TTT :wow:


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 18 2010, 05:00 PM~16332047
> *Got my shit on last weekend.... the reservoir shocks i got for the front were too long, so they arent in the pic.... but i only have this crappy cell phone pic because i cant make it home before dark to take a better one... but here it is finally!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


That mutha is bad ass..I thought you painted your plastics?


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gramma_@Jan 27 2010, 01:48 AM~16425600
> *That mutha is bad ass..I thought you painted your plastics?
> *


Nah, was thinking about it, but havent got around to it yet. I really wanted to do it because i was going to get the wheels powdercoated flat black, and black out the bumper, steps, etc.... i still might do it though. Ill take some better pics when it gets warmer and i can wash it. :biggrin:


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 27 2010, 10:27 AM~16428182
> *Nah, was thinking about it, but havent got around to it yet. I really wanted to do it because i was going to get the wheels powdercoated flat black, and black out the bumper, steps, etc.... i still might do it though. Ill take some better pics when it gets warmer and i can wash it.  :biggrin:
> *


I just Storm Troopered mine out!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 18 2010, 08:00 PM~16332047
> *Got my shit on last weekend.... the reservoir shocks i got for the front were too long, so they arent in the pic.... but i only have this crappy cell phone pic because i cant make it home before dark to take a better one... but here it is finally!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Loving it J!... :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by muffin_man_@Jan 27 2010, 10:54 PM~16434149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by muffin_man_@Jan 27 2010, 09:54 PM~16434149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 27 2010, 10:06 PM~16435856
> *I just Storm Troopered mine out!!!  :biggrin:
> *



Ah Ha :wow: :sprint: 



































:biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79swanginmalibu1_@Jan 12 2010, 02:55 PM~16268588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This yours?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 27 2010, 10:06 PM~16435856
> *I just Storm Troopered mine out!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Pics? :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jan 28 2010, 11:46 AM~16440546
> *This yours?
> 
> 
> *


nope. i wish tho.i found them pics on duallyscene.com


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 18 2010, 08:00 PM~16332047
> *Got my shit on last weekend.... the reservoir shocks i got for the front were too long, so they arent in the pic.... but i only have this crappy cell phone pic because i cant make it home before dark to take a better one... but here it is finally!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


*ARE THESE 22'S ?? LOOKS NICE....*


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jan 29 2010, 09:30 PM~16455759
> *ARE THESE 22'S ?? LOOKS NICE....
> *


Yea, 22.5's. Thanks man, i fucking love it... i just need to get my reservoir shocks swapped out in the front and it will look even better. Thinking about the AMP electric steps so my wife will stop bitching about how hard it is to get into, but those fuckers are like $1200.

Here are my old 24's that i originally had made, whatever you do dont buy these, they are not as nice as they look and have been sent to 3 different chromers. These are the ones i told him to shove up his ass.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...RK%3AMEWAX%3AIT


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 28 2010, 12:06 AM~16435856
> *I just Storm Troopered mine out!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
Pics or it didnt happen Boss Hogg!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jan 28 2010, 07:43 AM~16438366
> *Ah Ha  :wow:  :sprint:
> :biggrin:
> *


Damn it...  :run: :sprint:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 29 2010, 07:52 PM~16455942
> *:0
> Pics or it didnt happen Boss Hogg!
> *


Got to finish painting it first! :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 29 2010, 07:52 PM~16455944
> *Damn it...    :run:  :sprint:
> *



DONT WORRY HOMIE.....................


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 29 2010, 07:51 PM~16455938
> *Yea, 22.5's. Thanks man, i fucking love it... i just need to get my reservoir shocks swapped out in the front and it will look even better. Thinking about the AMP electric steps  so my wife will stop bitching about how hard it is to get into, but those fuckers are like $1200.
> 
> Here are my old 24's that i originally had made, whatever you do dont buy these, they are not as nice as they look and have been sent to 3 different chromers. These are the ones i told him to shove up his ass.
> ...


 :biggrin: 
*I see them all the time out here I stay a few blocks from http://www.liftedtrucks.com/




*


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jan 26 2010, 03:18 AM~16413298
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THATS LONG :cheesy:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 29 2010, 07:51 PM~16455938
> *Yea, 22.5's. Thanks man, i fucking love it... i just need to get my reservoir shocks swapped out in the front and it will look even better. Thinking about the AMP electric steps so my wife will stop bitching about how hard it is to get into, but those fuckers are like $1200.
> 
> Here are my old 24's that i originally had made, whatever you do dont buy these, they are not as nice as they look and have been sent to 3 different chromers. These are the ones i told him to shove up his ass.
> ...


What made you switch?


----------



## jrcerda (Dec 13, 2008)

here's mine not much but got plan's after i finish my home maybe in half a year don't wan't any home payment's


----------



## superman_65 (Jan 1, 2010)

My old truck


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jrcerda_@Jan 30 2010, 05:57 PM~16462403
> *here's mine not much but got plan's after i finish my home maybe in half a year don't wan't any home payment's
> 
> 
> ...


 26's with mud tires?


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 29 2010, 07:52 PM~16455942
> *:0
> Pics or it didnt happen Boss Hogg!
> *


Its not Boss Hogg any more! Its... _ _ _ _ _ _ / _ :cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 31 2010, 12:19 AM~16464648
> *Its not Boss Hogg any more! Its... _ _ _ _ _  _ / _  :cheesy:
> *


Pics fucker!


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by muffin_man_@Jan 28 2010, 12:54 AM~16434149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)




----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Feb 4 2010, 12:36 AM~16507991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cant wait to do that with mine gunna do a 6.6 duramax conv then drop the shit outa it :biggrin:


----------



## Crazy Bruce (Feb 8, 2003)

This is my daily… until I can afford a Cummins or Powerstroke Dually with Alcoa wheels and two monster stacks :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Feb 4 2010, 12:36 AM~16507991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That is BADD ASS!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

some bad ass trucks here.......shiiiiit!


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79swanginmalibu1_@Jan 12 2010, 03:55 PM~16268588
> *
> 
> 
> ...



what size wheels r on the red dually also do they make tow mirrors for the older mdoel checy i just picked up a 99 and the mirrors look so small


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

also r there any good deals on 22.5s out there


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 18 2010, 10:00 PM~16332047
> *Got my shit on last weekend.... the reservoir shocks i got for the front were too long, so they arent in the pic.... but i only have this crappy cell phone pic because i cant make it home before dark to take a better one... but here it is finally!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's a good look!!


----------



## 58wag (Jan 27, 2008)

has any one pulled 2 or even 3 cars with a 1 ton chevy with a 454. thanks.


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 58wag (Jan 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Feb 9 2010, 08:19 PM~16564311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i dig the molded bed to the cab. a little like the chevy ss prototype.


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@May 20 2009, 10:48 AM~13946872
> *
> 
> 
> ...



what kind of frot end is this whats it off of


----------



## 58wag (Jan 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Feb 11 2010, 05:10 PM~16584916
> *what kind of frot end is this whats it off of
> *


i think it's off of a 06 gmc sierra


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 58wag_@Feb 9 2010, 02:30 PM~16562546
> *has any one pulled 2 or even 3 cars with a 1 ton chevy with a 454. thanks.
> *


I wouldnt recemend it the neither your trans or motor will be happy with you


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Feb 9 2010, 06:19 PM~16564311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

how do u get it to fit the older body front end can anyone help me wiht this and also do the newer escalde front end fit the older body style chevy dually


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Feb 11 2010, 02:10 PM~16584916
> *what kind of frot end is this whats it off of
> *


99 denali front end


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Feb 4 2010, 02:36 AM~16507991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 11 2010, 11:25 PM~16590043
> *99 denali front end
> *



IS IT THE SAME BUMPER OR DIFFERENT BRENT CAUSE I HATE THE HUGE LOOK ON THE BUMPER IT DOESNT LOOK LIKE TI FITS THE TRUCK CAN ANYONE RECOMMEND A FRONT END THAT LOOKS DIFFERENT THAT DOESNT REQUIRE BODY MODS AND ALL


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Feb 11 2010, 05:10 PM~16584916
> *what kind of frot end is this whats it off of
> *



it's a late 90's Escalade front end with a bumper off of mid 2000's sierra or yukon..

I always liked this look.......


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 11 2010, 11:25 PM~16590043
> *99 denali front end
> *



with sierra 99-02 front bumper :biggrin:


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Feb 12 2010, 09:04 AM~16592276
> *it's a late 90's Escalade front end with a bumper off of mid 2000's  sierra or yukon..
> 
> I always liked this look.......
> *



99-2000 Eskies and Denali had the same front end... the were basically the same trucks... with different grilles... that's it, same bumper and moldings all around the body




















People change the front bumper for a sierra bumper because of the plastic loops that goes around the 4X4 hooks on the Denali and Escalade... too low when you bag the trucks and because of the plastic wheelflares, the OEM Denali bumper is too wide if you don't have the flares on your truck... :biggrin:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

IM NEW TO THE DUALLY SCENE SO IM NEEDING SOME HELP WIHT THIS I GOT A 97 FOUR DOOR 3500 AND IM WANTING TO DO SOMETHING DIFFERENT BESIDES STOCK FRONT END ANY RECOMMENDATIONS WOULD BE GREAT THANKS YEA I HATE THAT LOWER BUMPER IT LOOKS TO BIG ON THE FRONT OF THE TRUCK THANKS FOR THE HELP ALSO WHAT SIZE WHEELS CAN I DO WIHTOUT LIFTING THE TRUCK THOUGHT ABOUT DOING 22.5S LET ME KNOW ANY INFO THANKS


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

WILL A 2002 LONG WIDE BED COVER FIT A 97 LWB


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58wag_@Feb 9 2010, 03:30 PM~16562546
> *has any one pulled 2 or even 3 cars with a 1 ton chevy with a 454. thanks.
> *


Mine's got a 454 and it does fine, but if u have the choice, get a diesel  



> :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> Mine's got a 454 and it does fine, but if u have the choice, get a diesel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

SO CAN ANYONE GIVE ME FEED BACK ABOUT WHAT I HAD ASKED THIS TOPIC LOOKS LIKE TI SLOWED DOWN ALOT


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Feb 12 2010, 08:49 PM~16597956
> *IM NEW TO THE DUALLY SCENE SO IM NEEDING SOME HELP WIHT THIS I GOT A 97 FOUR DOOR 3500 AND IM WANTING TO DO SOMETHING DIFFERENT BESIDES STOCK FRONT END ANY RECOMMENDATIONS WOULD BE GREAT THANKS YEA I HATE THAT LOWER BUMPER IT LOOKS TO BIG ON THE FRONT OF THE TRUCK THANKS FOR THE HELP ALSO WHAT SIZE WHEELS CAN I DO WIHTOUT LIFTING THE TRUCK THOUGHT ABOUT DOING 22.5S LET ME KNOW ANY INFO THANKS
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Feb 14 2010, 11:03 PM~16614197
> *SO CAN ANYONE GIVE ME FEED BACK ABOUT WHAT I HAD ASKED THIS TOPIC LOOKS LIKE TI SLOWED DOWN ALOT
> *


go 24s and denali fron end


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

ANYONE KNOW OR HAVE A HOOK UP ON THE 22.5S OR 24.5S BUT IM NTO WANTING TO LIFT MY TRUCK I WANT TO LOWER IT WIHTOUT BAGS


----------



## 58wag (Jan 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Feb 15 2010, 04:44 PM~16619571
> *ANYONE KNOW OR HAVE A HOOK UP ON THE 22.5S OR 24.5S BUT IM NTO WANTING TO LIFT MY TRUCK I WANT TO LOWER IT WIHTOUT BAGS
> *


if u do a drop. you will eather have to shorten the rear end or extend the fenders to fit 22's of 24's


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

Yes... and have those lips machined... and the place where they touch each other (the wheels) in the rear to narrow the space between each duo


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 9 2009, 07:56 AM~15922633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*SAW THIS OUT THERE LAST WEEKEND ON OCEAN DR. DO YOU KNOW WHAT SIZE RIMS AND TIRES THEY GOT ON THERE RED GMC C4500?*


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

some pics from back n da days


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 58wag_@Feb 15 2010, 03:40 PM~16619962
> *if u do a drop. you will eather have to shorten the rear end or extend the fenders to fit 22's of 24's
> *



DAMN THERE IS NO WAY AROUND IT


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

so what kinda wheels can i go wiht that look good still


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Feb 16 2010, 03:01 PM~16630549
> *some pics from back n da days
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## subliminalmatt (Oct 14, 2004)

my buddy potters 07 chevy


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by subliminalmatt_@Feb 16 2010, 11:16 PM~16634142
> *my buddy potters 07 chevy
> 
> 
> ...



that thing is SICK!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by subliminalmatt_@Feb 16 2010, 08:16 PM~16634142
> *my buddy potters 07 chevy
> 
> 
> ...




FUCKEN HELL CLEAN


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by janglelang_@Feb 16 2010, 08:46 PM~16634679
> *that thing is SICK!!!!!! :wow:
> *



X100 :biggrin:


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

LOOKS GOOD HOMIE CAN ANYOEN HELP OUT ON WERE TO FIND WHEELS FOR DUALLYS AND ANY ACCESORIES LET ME KNOW THANKS


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by subliminalmatt_@Feb 16 2010, 08:16 PM~16634142
> *my buddy potters 07 chevy
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

will the newer escalade front end fit on the 97 body style


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Feb 17 2010, 04:31 PM~16642176
> *will the newer escalade front end fit on the 97 body style
> *


pick up a truck'n magazine.i seen a few company's in there that sold the kit.


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Feb 17 2010, 03:49 PM~16642334
> *pick up a truck'n magazine.i seen a few company's in there that sold the kit.
> *



COOL GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMIE ANYONE KNOW OF ANY DIFFERENT BOLT ON DESIGN WHEELS THAT I CAN GO WIHT WAS TOLD I CANT DO THE SEMI WHEELS UNLESS I EXTEND THE FENDERS


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Feb 17 2010, 12:22 PM~16640570
> *LOOKS GOOD HOMIE CAN ANYOEN HELP OUT ON WERE TO FIND WHEELS FOR DUALLYS AND ANY ACCESORIES LET ME KNOW THANKS
> *


Look up DIESELWHEELS.COM/ RED'S HYDRAULICS IN MIAMI  

AMERICANWHEELS.COM carries em too

Eagle Alloys makes direct bolt-on 19.5s too, no adapter needed


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

ok what do u have on ur dually


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

so is that what u have on urs also were can i find a lowering kit for it


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Feb 17 2010, 07:53 PM~16644953
> *so is that what u have on urs also were can i find a lowering kit for it
> *


naw i got 16'' Alcoas on mine(havent decided what imma do for mine)

DJM suspension and a few others. TRUCKIN MAGAZINE is a good source to start with.

I got my 5/7 drop kit w rear bags from GODFATHER CUSTOMS in ATLANTA


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

thanks for the help homie i dont want to modify nothing but i do want to lower it they said if i get semi wheels that i cant lower it and i want to do that for sure u did 5/7 does it scrap at all thanks for the info


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Feb 17 2010, 08:01 PM~16645082
> *thanks for the help homie i dont want to modify nothing but i do want to lower it they said if i get semi wheels that i cant lower it and i want to do that for sure u did 5/7 does it scrap at all thanks for the info
> *


YEAH I DUNNOW BOUT THE SEMI WHEELS YET(how much modification needed)

I had the front fenders rolled (tires rubbed) but thats pretty minor. i would suggest a bodyman/bodyshop do this for u if u dont know how to so u dont crack ur paint.

The front drags/scrapes alittle(not too bad)

You'll need bags in the rear to tow/carry weight because u have to remove 2 or 3 leaf springs on each side and add a c-notch to the frame.

If u tow 1 car, you'll b ok w the helper(baby) bags that come w the kit

If u tow more, you'lle need bigger bags. TRUST ME!!

I have 2600's on mine to carry my wedge w the 3 cars on top


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Oh yeah...u can do a 3/5 drop n not have to C-notch the ass end on the frame


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

yea think im jsut gonna do that homie wiht some 19.5s man


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

THIS IS MINE ANY IDEAS WOULD HELP I KNOW NOTHING ABOUT DUALLYS BUT I LOVE MINE


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

MY 1997 FORD F350 JUST PICKED IT UP FOR $5500


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

THATS WHAT I PAID FOR MINE HOMIE


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Feb 18 2010, 05:34 PM~16654347
> *THATS WHAT I PAID FOR MINE HOMIE
> *



GOOD DEAL!!


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

THESE ARE THE NEW 19.5s FROM EAGLE ALLOYS

I MIGHT GET THESE IF I DONT GO W 22s for mine :cheesy:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Feb 18 2010, 07:49 PM~16655447
> *THESE ARE THE NEW 19.5s FROM EAGLE ALLOYS
> 
> I MIGHT GET THESE IF I DONT GO W 22s for mine :cheesy:
> ...


I WAS LOOKING AT THOSE ON MONDAY BAD ASS WHEELS FOR 19.5'S :0


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

WHAT DO THOSE COST


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Feb 18 2010, 11:30 PM~16658328
> *I WAS LOOKING AT THOSE ON MONDAY BAD ASS WHEELS FOR 19.5'S  :0
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: 

They said about 1k when i priced em about 2 months ago, PLUS TIRES


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

DAMN I WONDER HOW MUCH TIRES WOULD BE ANOTHER GRAND IM SURE SHIT FOR THAT MUCH MIHGT AS WELL FIND SOME 22.5S


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Feb 19 2010, 09:28 AM~16660760
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

Anyone knows this oldie?? it was for sale back in roseville/orangvale sacramento when i was living there.


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

NO BUT WANT TO SELL THE WHEELS LOL


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Feb 19 2010, 09:28 AM~16660760
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE...*


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Feb 17 2010, 11:43 PM~16648374
> *THIS IS MINE ANY IDEAS WOULD HELP I KNOW NOTHING ABOUT DUALLYS BUT I LOVE MINE
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS IDENTICAL 2 MINE :biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Feb 19 2010, 09:10 AM~16660589
> *DAMN I WONDER HOW MUCH TIRES WOULD BE ANOTHER GRAND IM SURE SHIT FOR THAT MUCH MIHGT AS WELL FIND SOME 22.5S
> *


New 19.5s w tires i was looking at about 3k

22s w tires was about $5500  --didnt include shipping


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

SHIT VIE SEEN THE 33.5S USED FOR ABOUT 1500 HOMIE GOT TO LOOK ON CRAIGSLIST IM WANTING TO STAY IN THE 2GRAND AND UNDER FOR MINE HEY AND THANSK FOR THE ADVICE ON THE TRUCKING MAG I ORDERED MY DROP KIT TODAY


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Feb 19 2010, 10:49 PM~16667847
> *LOOKS IDENTICAL 2 MINE :biggrin:
> *


YEA DOES UR HAVE THE 7.4 454 MINE DOES THE VORTEC TIS CNIE ALOT OF POWER IM WANTING TO HOOK IT UP BUT HARD TO FIND SHIT FOR IT


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Feb 20 2010, 12:22 AM~16668463
> *SHIT VIE SEEN THE 33.5S USED FOR ABOUT 1500 HOMIE GOT TO LOOK ON CRAIGSLIST IM WANTING TO STAY IN THE 2GRAND AND UNDER FOR MINE HEY AND THANSK FOR THE ADVICE ON THE TRUCKING MAG I ORDERED MY DROP KIT TODAY
> *


 :thumbsup: 

yeah, only looked at new chit. You'll probably have better luck on Craigslist


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Feb 19 2010, 07:52 AM~16660096
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> They said about 1k when i priced em about 2 months ago, PLUS TIRES
> *



:0


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Feb 20 2010, 04:58 PM~16672281
> *:0
> *


Yeah thy're not bad, but with the tires, it adds up  

NICE FORD U PICKED UP BTW


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

YEA A GRAND ISNT THE PROBLEM ITS THE TIRES I MIGHT STICK WIHT SOME 16S BUT SOMETHING REAL NCIE LOWER IT IN PAINT SILVER LEAF MINE


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 7 2009, 03:26 PM~15902344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS :wow:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Feb 20 2010, 06:43 PM~16673014
> *Yeah thy're not bad, but with the tires, it adds up
> 
> NICE FORD U PICKED UP BTW
> *



THANK'S! I LIKE YOUR SET UP I MISS MY 3 CAR


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Feb 19 2010, 11:14 PM~16668034
> *New 19.5s w tires i was looking at about 3k
> 
> 22s w tires was about $5500  --didnt include shipping
> *




FOUND THEM ON E-BAY 380207339956

19.5 14 PLY TIRES 225/70/19.5 DUALLY 3500 F350 F450 550

BUY IT NOW $1098 SHIPPING $199.00 :0 

$2300.00 WHEELS AND TIRES FOR 19.5'S NOT BAD


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Feb 20 2010, 04:47 AM~16669027
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> yeah, only looked at new chit.  You'll probably have better luck on Craigslist
> *


YUP i found my 6 24's with tires like new low miles on there with the adapters for $3500 
















I didnt care for thos eso i traded just the wheels for the older round holes LOL


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 20 2010, 09:58 PM~16674431
> *YUP i found my 6 24's with tires like new low miles on there with the adapters for $3500
> *




NICE WHEELS JUST WHAT I NEED


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 20 2010, 09:58 PM~16674431
> *YUP i found my 6 24's with tires like new low miles on there with the adapters for $3500
> 
> 
> ...




PRETTY DECENT IVE LOOKED AROUND HOMIE I FOUND SOME 22.5S ON NEWER TIRES FOR 1800


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

I THINK IM JSUT GONNA DO SOME NICE 16S MAYBE ROCKSTARS OR SOME EAGLE ALLOYS IN CALL IT COOL LOWER THE TRUCK N GO WIHT IT IM SILVER ELAF IT DO ANOTHER FORNT EN CALL IT GOOD


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Feb 21 2010, 05:12 PM~16680298
> *I THINK IM JSUT GONNA DO SOME NICE 16S MAYBE ROCKSTARS OR SOME EAGLE ALLOYS IN CALL IT COOL LOWER THE TRUCK N GO WIHT IT IM SILVER ELAF IT DO ANOTHER FORNT EN CALL IT GOOD
> *


I'll sell u mine :0 

16s. 6 new tires in September--$900


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Feb 20 2010, 09:53 PM~16674383
> *FOUND THEM ON E-BAY 380207339956
> 
> 19.5 14 PLY TIRES 225/70/19.5 DUALLY 3500 F350 F450 550
> ...


 :0 :0 

gne have sheck that out :cheesy:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

SNED ME SOME CLOSE UP PICKS MIGHT HAVE A DEAL THERE


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by subliminalmatt_@Feb 16 2010, 08:16 PM~16634142
> *my buddy potters 07 chevy
> 
> 
> ...



CAN U GET THE SPIKE LUG NTUS EVEN FOR THE SMALLER SIZE WHEELS


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 20 2010, 09:58 PM~16674431
> *YUP i found my 6 24's with tires like new low miles on there with the adapters for $3500
> 
> 
> ...


nice big homie


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by subliminalmatt_@Feb 16 2010, 08:16 PM~16634142
> *my buddy potters 07 chevy
> 
> 
> ...


major droolage


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Feb 21 2010, 08:31 PM~16682451
> *SNED ME SOME CLOSE UP PICKS MIGHT HAVE A DEAL THERE
> *


will do, but later during the week--not home


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

what other companys make dually wheels does anyone know like in 16s


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nj5yxGp6tI0


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Feb 18 2010, 04:53 PM~16653988
> *MY 1997 FORD F350 JUST PICKED IT UP FOR $3500
> 
> 
> ...


Truck looks good Craig. Can't wait to see what you do to it.


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

A nice shot from this weekends DWN TYME show in Vero Beach


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

here's my daily driver, 99 silverado with 6" suspension, 3" body, cranked t-bars, sitting on 22" KMC D-backs with 37" Kumhos...


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by subliminalmatt_@Feb 16 2010, 11:16 PM~16634142
> *my buddy potters 07 chevy
> 
> 
> ...


damn that bitch is on the GROUND :wow:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Feb 22 2010, 05:56 PM~16690511
> *here's my daily driver, 99 silverado with 6" suspension, 3" body, cranked t-bars, sitting on 22" KMC D-backs with 37" Kumhos...
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Feb 22 2010, 03:36 PM~16690334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 22 2010, 08:05 PM~16693241
> *NICE!
> *


thanks J, it dont compare to that nasty ass dually of yours :0 i took the beadlock simulators off this past weekend, i will try to get a new pic tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

GOT MY WHEELS ON ORDER MY LOWERING KIT GOING TO PAINT SHOP GOT A DIFFERENT LOOKING GRILL HOPE IT ALL COMES TOGETHER


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Feb 22 2010, 02:56 PM~16690511
> *here's my daily driver, 99 silverado with 6" suspension, 3" body, cranked t-bars, sitting on 22" KMC D-backs with 37" Kumhos...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

CAN SOMEONE SHOW ME WHAT A TRUCK WIHT A 4 INCH FRONT 5 INCH REAR DROP LOOKS LIKE


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

ANYONE GOT ANY PICS OF ONE


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Feb 23 2010, 01:14 PM~16700935
> *GOT MY WHEELS ON ORDER MY LOWERING KIT GOING TO PAINT SHOP GOT A DIFFERENT LOOKING GRILL HOPE IT ALL COMES TOGETHER
> *


 :0 WHAT U GET?


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)




----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

jsut did some eagle alloys man 16s but they enw in they chrome gonna save for the 19.5s got a 4 and 5 inch lowering kit for mine


----------



## 817cutty (Apr 13, 2008)

Need Help is this a good deal! 

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/1615099332.html


----------



## 817cutty (Apr 13, 2008)

ttt!


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

MY DAILY WORK HORSE ON 24'S WITH 37" OPEN COUNTRY'S 325-50-24 A/T....NEXT COMES THE 6" LIFT


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

OUT WITH THE OLD

1997 FORD F350 CREW CAB DUALLY 460 V8 154K READY TO TOW YOUR TOYS RUNS AND DRIVES NICE $5,500 OBO.

LOCATED IN SANTA MARIA, CA.93458 RIGHT NOW THE TRUCK IS IN BUENA PARK NEXT TO KNOTTS BERRY FARM WILL BE BACK UP HERE ON FRIDAY.




















































































IN WITH THE NEW :0


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Damn, you just went from Big Dog to BIG DOG!!! :biggrin: 

Baller shit!

I finally took some pics of mine with the good camera yesterday since the weather was nice, im gonna load them up tonight.


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 1 2010, 07:10 AM~16758786
> *Damn, you just went from Big Dog to BIG DOG!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> Baller shit!
> ...




Thanks Jason  

Cant wait to see them! :biggrin:


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Feb 15 2009, 05:20 PM~13011079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where's the springs? :wow:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)




----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

My wife says i had the camera on the wrong setting, so the pics are all washed out. But damn i just realized how ugly my driveshaft and exhaust is, lol.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 1 2010, 09:07 PM~16766428
> *My wife says i had the camera on the wrong setting, so the pics are all washed out. But damn i just realized how ugly my driveshaft and exhaust is, lol.
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS BAD ASS JASON !! WHAT SIZE LIFT TO YOU HAVE ?? *


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Feb 28 2010, 08:24 PM~16754093
> *OUT WITH THE OLD
> 
> 1997 FORD F350 CREW CAB DUALLY 460 V8 154K READY TO TOW YOUR TOYS RUNS AND DRIVES NICE $5,500 OBO.
> ...


Frien of mine just got one like that. Pretty nice!! 

LOOKS GOOD MAYNE, U GONNA UPGRADE IT?? :cheesy:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Feb 28 2010, 08:24 PM~16754093
> *OUT WITH THE OLD
> 
> 1997 FORD F350 CREW CAB DUALLY 460 V8 154K READY TO TOW YOUR TOYS RUNS AND DRIVES NICE $5,500 OBO.
> ...


To bad it has a POWERCHOKE 
:tears: 

BUT OTHER THEN THAT NICE TRUCK... :biggrin:


----------



## jrstribley (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CustomMachines_@Feb 19 2010, 06:18 PM~16665573
> *Anyone knows this oldie?? it was for sale back in roseville/orangvale sacramento when i was living there.
> 
> 
> ...


thats from stockton


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Mar 1 2010, 11:17 PM~16766580
> *LOOKS BAD ASS JASON !! WHAT SIZE LIFT TO YOU HAVE ??
> *


Thx homie.... its a 6".


----------



## 2crunk (Feb 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 2 2010, 08:45 AM~16770185
> *Thx homie.... its a 6".
> *



I thought your windshield was tinted? I think I saw it on Goodman rd the other day not sure.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2crunk_@Mar 2 2010, 10:24 AM~16770401
> *I thought your windshield was tinted? I think I saw it on Goodman rd the other day not sure.
> *


Haha, it was tinted.... before i got that $300 tint ticket from Southavens finest, lol. I had to strip it last weekend and go to court in a few weeks and show them so they will drop the ticket. :uh:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 1 2010, 09:07 PM~16766428
> *My wife says i had the camera on the wrong setting, so the pics are all washed out. But damn i just realized how ugly my driveshaft and exhaust is, lol.
> 
> 
> ...



BAD ASS!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

jason can i have your truck please?


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Jason that Dually is looking good!


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 1 2010, 11:07 PM~16766428
> *My wife says i had the camera on the wrong setting, so the pics are all washed out. But damn i just realized how ugly my driveshaft and exhaust is, lol.
> 
> 
> ...



badass truck


----------



## Boats-n-Hos (Nov 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 4 2009, 01:01 AM~15557503
> *mine. simple and plain. had it almost 10 years now and it still looks good I think. Cops still fuckin with me though.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Mar 3 2010, 03:30 PM~16786219
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 1 2010, 09:07 PM~16766428
> *My wife says i had the camera on the wrong setting, so the pics are all washed out. But damn i just realized how ugly my driveshaft and exhaust is, lol.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 1 2010, 08:07 PM~16766428
> *My wife says i had the camera on the wrong setting, so the pics are all washed out. But damn i just realized how ugly my driveshaft and exhaust is, lol.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 1 2010, 09:07 PM~16766428
> *My wife says i had the camera on the wrong setting, so the pics are all washed out. But damn i just realized how ugly my driveshaft and exhaust is, lol.
> 
> 
> ...



thats a bad bish J


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 2 2010, 07:45 AM~16770185
> *Thx homie.... its a 6".
> *


----------



## B DUB (Jun 28, 2009)

On our way to Hot August Nights in Reno last year, we did a frame off build on this 72 chevy and it made one of Truckin Magazines top ten trucks of the year.


----------



## dtownsyrup (Nov 19, 2009)

GHETTO DREAMS TOW HOG


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

nice :wow:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B DUB_@Mar 4 2010, 12:27 AM~16789947
> *On our way to Hot August Nights in Reno last year, we did a frame off build on this 72 chevy and it made one of Truckin Magazines top ten trucks of the year.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

JASON UR TRUCK LOOKS BAD ASS BRO HOW MUCH DID THE LIFT RUN ON IT


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DUB_@Mar 3 2010, 08:27 PM~16789947
> *On our way to Hot August Nights in Reno last year, we did a frame off build on this 72 chevy and it made one of Truckin Magazines top ten trucks of the year.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Boats-n-Hos (Nov 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dtownsyrup_@Mar 3 2010, 10:13 PM~16790707
> *GHETTO DREAMS TOW HOG
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 2 2010, 07:45 AM~16770185
> *Thx homie.... its a 6".
> *


your fuel range go down with them rims??


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DUB_@Mar 3 2010, 09:27 PM~16789947
> *On our way to Hot August Nights in Reno last year, we did a frame off build on this 72 chevy and it made one of Truckin Magazines top ten trucks of the year.
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE !!*


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

that is ncie my nephew is doing a 67 short fleetside wiht 502 bi block its ncie also


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dtownsyrup_@Mar 3 2010, 10:13 PM~16790707
> *GHETTO DREAMS TOW HOG
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

FAMILY FIRST HAULER :biggrin:


----------



## Goonies (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Mar 4 2010, 06:05 PM~16798730
> *
> 
> 
> ...



badd ass :biggrin:


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 2 2010, 06:26 AM~16770895
> *Haha, it was tinted.... before i got that $300 tint ticket from Southavens finest, lol. I had to strip it last weekend and go to court in a few weeks and show them so they will drop the ticket.  :uh:
> *


wow..i thought only we get 300 tint tickets..I do at least 3 windshields a week I call it job security..100 to put it on 100 to take it off... If you mail in a removal receipt 9 times out of 10 they drop it over here..give it a try


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gramma_@Mar 4 2010, 09:18 PM~16799344
> *wow..i thought only we get 300 tint tickets..I do at least 3 windshields a week I call it job security..100 to put it on 100 to take it off... If you mail in a removal receipt 9 times out of 10 they drop it over here..give it a try
> *


They said i have to go to court and an officer has to come out in the parking lot and verify that i removed it from the windshield, lol. I laughed at that cop who gave me the ticket... i said "there must be absolutely 0 crime going on around here if you have time to fuck with me about thisI havent got a tint ticket since i was 17 years old (im 35 now)". He was cool though, he laughed about it and then proceeded to tell me how he wasnt trying to be a dick but that it was an "officer safety issue" because when they pull people over they need to be able to see who is in the vehicle, if there is a gun, etc..... i said "man look, if i was gonna shoot your ass an untinted windshield isnt going to save you". He didnt laugh so much at that one though.  But he said they will drop the ticket if i strip it so i did. He said the catch is that if i put the tint back on the windshield and get another ticket for it in his city again that they make you pay BOTH tickets then! :0 I drive through his area twice a day on my way to and from work.... i saw him this morning.... he was sitting in the parking lot at McDonalds when i was in the drive through... he pointed at my new clear windshield and gave me a thimbs up and laughed, i gave him the finger and he laughed even harder! :biggrin:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

LOL FUCKEN COPS R A TRIP MAN ACTING LIKE THEY THE PRESIDENTS IN SHIT LOL DO UR THING J TRUCK LOOKS HARD ITS A BOSS TRUCK HOMIE


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Disclaimer:
Im white and this was a white cop in Mississippi. Not recommended for minorities with a white cop in Mississippi. :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by texmex+May 24 2007, 02:13 AM~7968235-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr+Jun 18 2007, 07:25 PM~8129788-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



<span style=\'colorurple\'>Nice! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dtownsyrup_@Mar 3 2010, 11:13 PM~16790707
> *GHETTO DREAMS TOW HOG
> 
> 
> ...


SICK


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 6 2010, 08:03 PM~16815981
> *Disclaimer:
> Im white and this was a white cop in Mississippi. Not recommended for minorities with a white cop in Mississippi.  :happysad:
> *


LOL IM WHITE ALSO HOMIE IT IS WHAT IT IS LOL


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 5 2010, 07:00 AM~16803743
> *They said i have to go to court and an officer has to come out in the parking lot and verify that i removed it from the windshield, lol. I laughed at that cop who gave me the ticket... i said "there must be absolutely 0 crime going on around here if you have time to fuck with me about thisI havent got a tint ticket since i was 17 years old (im 35 now)". He was cool though, he laughed about it and then proceeded to tell me how he wasnt trying to be a dick but that it was an "officer safety issue" because when they pull people over they need to be able to see who is in the vehicle, if there is a gun, etc..... i said "man look, if i was gonna shoot your ass an untinted windshield isnt going to save you". He didnt laugh so much at that one though.    But he said they will drop the ticket if i strip it so i did. He said the catch is that if i put the tint back on the windshield and get another ticket for it in his city again that they make you pay BOTH tickets then!  :0  I drive through his area twice a day on my way to and from work.... i saw him this morning.... he was sitting in the parking lot at McDonalds when i was in the drive through... he pointed at my new clear windshield and gave me a thimbs up and laughed, i gave him the finger and he laughed even harder!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 5 2010, 07:00 AM~16803743
> *They said i have to go to court and an officer has to come out in the parking lot and verify that i removed it from the windshield, lol. I laughed at that cop who gave me the ticket... i said "there must be absolutely 0 crime going on around here if you have time to fuck with me about thisI havent got a tint ticket since i was 17 years old (im 35 now)". He was cool though, he laughed about it and then proceeded to tell me how he wasnt trying to be a dick but that it was an "officer safety issue" because when they pull people over they need to be able to see who is in the vehicle, if there is a gun, etc..... i said "man look, if i was gonna shoot your ass an untinted windshield isnt going to save you". He didnt laugh so much at that one though.    But he said they will drop the ticket if i strip it so i did. He said the catch is that if i put the tint back on the windshield and get another ticket for it in his city again that they make you pay BOTH tickets then!  :0  I drive through his area twice a day on my way to and from work.... i saw him this morning.... he was sitting in the parking lot at McDonalds when i was in the drive through... he pointed at my new clear windshield and gave me a thimbs up and laughed, i gave him the finger and he laughed even harder!  :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 5 2010, 10:00 AM~16803743
> *They said i have to go to court and an officer has to come out in the parking lot and verify that i removed it from the windshield, lol. I laughed at that cop who gave me the ticket... i said "there must be absolutely 0 crime going on around here if you have time to fuck with me about thisI havent got a tint ticket since i was 17 years old (im 35 now)". He was cool though, he laughed about it and then proceeded to tell me how he wasnt trying to be a dick but that it was an "officer safety issue" because when they pull people over they need to be able to see who is in the vehicle, if there is a gun, etc..... i said "man look, if i was gonna shoot your ass an untinted windshield isnt going to save you". He didnt laugh so much at that one though.    But he said they will drop the ticket if i strip it so i did. He said the catch is that if i put the tint back on the windshield and get another ticket for it in his city again that they make you pay BOTH tickets then!  :0  I drive through his area twice a day on my way to and from work.... i saw him this morning.... he was sitting in the parking lot at McDonalds when i was in the drive through... he pointed at my new clear windshield and gave me a thimbs up and laughed, i gave him the finger and he laughed even harder!  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :0 damn


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 1 2010, 09:07 PM~16766428
> *My wife says i had the camera on the wrong setting, so the pics are all washed out. But damn i just realized how ugly my driveshaft and exhaust is, lol.
> 
> 
> ...


looks good jason!,but you know me i still think the chromes with lopros is the way lol. o yea i hate white cops!!


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

LOL TT WERE THE TRUCKS AT


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Venom62_@Jan 29 2010, 12:24 PM~16450872
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Mar 2 2010, 01:01 AM~16767202
> *To bad it has a POWERCHOKE
> :tears:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 5 2010, 08:00 AM~16803743
> *They said i have to go to court and an officer has to come out in the parking lot and verify that i removed it from the windshield, lol. I laughed at that cop who gave me the ticket... i said "there must be absolutely 0 crime going on around here if you have time to fuck with me about thisI havent got a tint ticket since i was 17 years old (im 35 now)". He was cool though, he laughed about it and then proceeded to tell me how he wasnt trying to be a dick but that it was an "officer safety issue" because when they pull people over they need to be able to see who is in the vehicle, if there is a gun, etc..... i said "man look, if i was gonna shoot your ass an untinted windshield isnt going to save you". He didnt laugh so much at that one though.    But he said they will drop the ticket if i strip it so i did. He said the catch is that if i put the tint back on the windshield and get another ticket for it in his city again that they make you pay BOTH tickets then!  :0  I drive through his area twice a day on my way to and from work.... i saw him this morning.... he was sitting in the parking lot at McDonalds when i was in the drive through... he pointed at my new clear windshield and gave me a thimbs up and laughed, i gave him the finger and he laughed even harder!  :biggrin:
> *





i call bullshit lets see the pics lol :biggrin:


----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)

Here's NewStyle's Dually...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Wildmint_@Mar 10 2010, 10:27 PM~16855715
> *Here's NewStyle's Dually...
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :cheesy:


----------



## B DUB (Jun 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Wildmint_@Mar 10 2010, 09:27 PM~16855715
> *Here's NewStyle's Dually...
> 
> 
> ...


 from the paint to the panties it's looking sweet.
:thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

anyone got kodiak and topkick pics?? im thinkin bout gettin one!!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Mar 12 2010, 01:52 AM~16867201
> *anyone got kodiak and topkick pics?? im thinkin bout gettin one!!
> *


BALLER TALK


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 12 2010, 06:51 AM~16868577
> *BALLER TALK
> *


na not at all found one for less them a new bodystyle dually like i want and can just fix it up like i was the new body  u the only baller i know


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Mar 12 2010, 11:06 AM~16869451
> *na not at all found one for less them a new bodystyle dually like i want and can just fix it up like i was the new body  u the only baller i know
> *


CLOSET BALLER TALK


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 12 2010, 09:32 AM~16869684
> *CLOSET BALLER TALK
> *


50k in paypal what the fuck lol


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Wildmint_@Mar 10 2010, 09:27 PM~16855715
> *Here's NewStyle's Dually...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0   :wow:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

here my hooptie cleaned up tis getting there


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Mar 12 2010, 09:32 AM~16869684-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Mar 12 2010, 01:52 PM~16870880
> *50k in paypal what the fuck lol
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

LITTLE MORE CLEANING TODAY


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

1997 FORD F350 CREW CAB DUALLY 460 V8 154K READY TO TOW YOUR TOYS RUNS AND DRIVES NICE $5,500 OBO. (OR BEST OFFER) MAKE ME A OFFER IF YOU WANT IT :biggrin: 

LOCATED IN SANTA MARIA, CA.93458


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

54's with 20's










me next to it....


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 15 2010, 10:03 AM~16895285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS GOOD.....*


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Mar 12 2010, 12:52 AM~16867201
> *anyone got kodiak and topkick pics?? im thinkin bout gettin one!!
> *



i got a 2001 but it's a roll back in the paint shop should be done this week 
i'll post some pics


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Mar 11 2010, 11:52 PM~16867201
> *anyone got kodiak and topkick pics?? im thinkin bout gettin one!!
> *


well i put a deposit on one over the weekend,going to pick it up next week and get to work on it when i get back :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Mar 22 2010, 12:24 AM~16957831
> *well i put a deposit on one over the weekend,going to pick it up next week and get to work on it when i get back  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


What the hell are you gonna pull with that? :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Mar 21 2010, 11:02 PM~16958247
> *What the hell are you gonna pull with that?  :biggrin:
> *


my ass around town lol. and i have a 24ft enclosed with some bikes?


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Mar 21 2010, 11:24 PM~16957831
> *well i put a deposit on one over the weekend,going to pick it up next week and get to work on it when i get back  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


B-B-BALLER TALK! hno:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 22 2010, 05:47 AM~16959653
> *B-B-BALLER TALK!  hno:
> *


just checked my paypal still aint on your level lol. shit i might be driving it back through memphis find me something to bring back!


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)




----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Mar 23 2010, 08:32 AM~16971784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Mar 14 2010, 06:22 PM~16889309
> *54's with 20's
> 
> 
> ...



Is it your's or you just carshow modeling :biggrin:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 23 2010, 09:40 AM~16972252
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Mar 14 2010, 07:22 PM~16889309
> *54's with 20's
> 
> 
> ...



MAKES THE 20'S LOOK LIKE 13'S! :wow:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

Here's mine. Still got some work to do on it.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Mar 23 2010, 11:10 AM~16973752
> *Here's mine.  Still got some work to do on it.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Mar 23 2010, 12:10 PM~16973752
> *Here's mine.  Still got some work to do on it.
> 
> 
> ...


What... no chrome undercarriage??? :dunno:


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

ANYBODY GOT DUALLY WHEELS FOR SALE


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Mar 23 2010, 09:57 AM~16972435
> *Is it your's or you just carshow modeling  :biggrin:
> *


i wish it was mine lol....it was in the parking lot at SBN in daytona


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 23 2010, 02:32 PM~16974894
> *What... no chrome undercarriage???  :dunno:
> *


:nosad: :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Mar 23 2010, 01:32 PM~16974894-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i got some lo pro 24's big rig custom cut wheels for sale!!!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry16980729


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Mar 23 2010, 09:07 PM~16980735
> *thanks for the idea lol
> i got some lo pro 24's big rig custom cut wheels for sale!!!
> 
> ...


COOL I'LL B SURE 2 CHECK THEM OUT


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

These are from the Mid America Truck Show in Louisville, Ky from this weekend

















































































































































AND MY PERSONAL FAV :worship: :biggrin: ...








WITH A LAWNMOWER MOTOR :roflmao:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

Big truck on a pole!!!


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Mar 23 2010, 11:10 AM~16973752
> *Here's mine.  Still got some work to do on it.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

here's mine with 24's


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

I LOVE MY TRUCK USE IT EVERYDAY FOR WORK...  
:biggrin:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Mar 27 2010, 11:44 AM~17015914
> *These are from the Mid America Truck Show in Louisville, Ky from this weekend
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE IT WAS A GREAT SHOW.  I AINT BEEN SINCE '05.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

FORSALE!!!! $25k with stocks or $28500 with regular hole lo pro 24's


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

MY PROJECT!!!!!!


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

looks good, whats the plans with it? ive been lookin in to them, how much did it run u if u dont mind me asking



> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Mar 21 2010, 10:24 PM~16957831
> *well i put a deposit on one over the weekend,going to pick it up next week and get to work on it when i get back  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Apr 13 2010, 10:54 PM~17186689
> *looks good, whats the plans with it? ive been lookin in to them, how much did it run u if u dont mind me asking
> *


i paid $25k for mine which i think i got a deal most in same shape seem to be running around $30-35k I already ordered some 24's and put some tv's in it, and ill proble do a headlight conversion and maybe custom paint well see


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

:wow: I never seen this thread before... these are some BADASS trucks! I just have to ask where the hell are you guys finding the spike lug caps? Been looking for a good minute but Im not turning up and legit leads, any info would be appreciated!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hell razer_@Apr 13 2010, 09:44 PM~17185948
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*WHAT ALL NEEDS TO BE CHANGED FOR THE DUALLY REAREND TO FIT ?? LOOKS NICE !!*


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@Apr 14 2010, 06:33 PM~17194790
> *:wow:  I never seen this thread before... these are some BADASS trucks! I just have to ask where the hell are you guys finding the spike lug caps? Been looking for a good minute but Im not turning up and legit leads, any info would be appreciated!
> *


www.75chromeshop.com


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

nice trucks in here.


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

Might go pick this up this weekend...2004 F250 Diesel 53k miles. Not really a FORD guy but seems like a pretty good deal. Still kinda debating cause ive been hearing a lot of problems with these diesel engines 6.0??? 


















:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

Im looking for some 24" dually wheels. If anyone has any pm me some pics and $.
Thx


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Apr 14 2010, 09:30 PM~17197535
> *www.75chromeshop.com
> *


thanks!


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hell razer_@Apr 13 2010, 08:44 PM~17185948
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKING GOOD HELL RAZOR!!!!!!!!!!!*  :h5: :h5:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Apr 16 2010, 10:05 PM~17217864
> *LOOKING GOOD HELL RAZOR!!!!!!!!!!!    :h5:  :h5:
> *



THANKS HOMIE!!!!    :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Venom62_@Apr 16 2010, 08:55 PM~17217243
> *Im looking for some 24" dually wheels.  If anyone has any pm me some pics and $.
> Thx
> *


i got some round hole 24's(lo pro) with tires and adaptors for chevy for $3500 plus shipping


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Apr 12 2010, 11:36 PM~17175919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Outstanding64_@Apr 16 2010, 01:38 AM~17209649
> *Might go pick this up this weekend...2004 F250 Diesel 53k miles.  Not really a FORD guy but seems like a pretty good deal. Still kinda debating cause ive been hearing a lot of problems with these diesel engines 6.0???
> 
> 
> ...


the 7.3 from 99 to 2003 is the shit, more torque less problems


----------



## 21463SS (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 21463SS (Apr 19, 2010)

TEXA


























S


----------



## 21463SS (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Mar 21 2010, 10:24 PM~16957831
> *well i put a deposit on one over the weekend,going to pick it up next week and get to work on it when i get back  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


seen it on ebay thats mf is bad ass one day,one day i hope :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 21463SS_@Apr 19 2010, 09:46 PM~17243594
> *
> 
> 
> ...







:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Apr 14 2010, 12:05 AM~17187123
> *i paid $25k for mine which i think i got a deal most in same shape seem to be running around $30-35k I already ordered some 24's and put some tv's in it, and ill proble do a headlight conversion and maybe custom paint well see
> *


what kinda gas mileage are you gettin out of the kodiac im thinking bout gettin me 1 just gotta convince the wife its a good idea lol


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 21463SS_@Apr 19 2010, 09:41 PM~17243522
> *TEXAS
> 
> 
> ...



Completely SICK! :0


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Outstanding64_@Apr 16 2010, 01:38 AM~17209649
> *Might go pick this up this weekend...2004 F250 Diesel 53k miles.  Not really a FORD guy but seems like a pretty good deal. Still kinda debating cause ive been hearing a lot of problems with these diesel engines 6.0???
> 
> 
> ...


*those are pieces of shits engines... if you got like $500plus for 1 injector to replace plus labor to throw away do it...that has eight injectors.. and the turbo cooler is another coversion is another $2500 and the other shit that goes out... not trying to scare bro you just givin you a heads up.. we see those shits every day smoking misfirin..... * :0


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 21463SS_@Apr 19 2010, 09:41 PM~17243522
> *TEXA
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 19 2010, 11:25 PM~17244593
> *what kinda gas mileage are you gettin out of the kodiac im thinking bout gettin me 1 just gotta convince the wife its a good idea lol
> *


12! an remember they dont ride good!


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 21463SS+Apr 19 2010, 09:41 PM~17243522-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


goddamn now THAT is some money in these front ends... :wow:


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

]


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Venom62_@Apr 23 2010, 07:41 AM~17279203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This fucker is bad ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Here is my set up...


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

i just picked up a 03 f350 dually and want to put the big spike lug covers on it. how do they work? and does anyone know how big they make them?


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Venom62_@Apr 16 2010, 08:55 PM~17217243
> *Im looking for some 24" dually wheels.  If anyone has any pm me some pics and $.
> Thx
> *


x2


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Apr 26 2010, 05:24 PM~17308464
> *x2
> *



check craigslist, pm me if u need a set of adapters for a ford, i have a set.


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Apr 21 2010, 10:06 AM~17257443
> *12! an remember they dont ride good!
> *


Thats why you get the air ride seats. My boss had the air seat for the driver and it made a huge difference in comfort.


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lodirty_@Jan 30 2007, 02:23 PM~7129942
> *mine
> 
> 
> ...


dam what happend to that thing? :wow: :0


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 29 2010, 07:13 PM~17345772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shoulda painted the plastic strip on the bumpers same as the car


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 29 2010, 07:28 PM~17345920
> *Thats why you get the air ride seats. My boss had the air seat for the driver and it made a huge difference in comfort.
> *


mine has driver and passenger airride seats and rear airride and it still rides like shit compaired to a 3500. dont matter tho im proble goin to fully bag it soon and it should ride better!!



also heres a updated pic got the wheels installed last night


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Apr 29 2010, 11:07 PM~17347936
> *mine has driver and passenger airride seats and rear airride and it still rides like shit compaired to a 3500. dont matter tho im proble goin to fully bag it soon and it should ride better!!
> also heres a updated pic got the wheels installed last night
> 
> ...


MOOOVE BITCH! GET OUT THE WAY, GET OUT THE WAY BITCH, GET OUT THE WAYYY!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Venom62_@Apr 23 2010, 07:41 AM~17279203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH DAMN :wow: :wow: :h5:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Apr 12 2010, 11:32 PM~17175899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 30 2010, 09:08 AM~17349582
> *MOOOVE BITCH! GET OUT THE WAY, GET OUT THE WAY BITCH, GET OUT THE WAYYY!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Apr 30 2010, 12:07 AM~17347936
> *mine has driver and passenger airride seats and rear airride and it still rides like shit compaired to a 3500. dont matter tho im proble goin to fully bag it soon and it should ride better!!
> 
> *


Our rig has a lot of weight on it which probably make a world of difference now that I think about it.


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

dont know if yall would think this is a big truck but its got the power. 4 inch life in the rear and 3 in the front. rebuilt engine, drive shaft, and rear end pushing more HP, this is my daily but it was rebiult for towing heavy loads. the tranny is rebuilt to more HP also and does not shirt till over 3 rpm's when its towing something heavy. man i love this truck. :biggrin: Also got some bangs in it. :biggrin: Also got duels on this bitch so its pretty loud and wakes the neighbors


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Apr 29 2010, 11:07 PM~17347936
> *mine has driver and passenger airride seats and rear airride and it still rides like shit compaired to a 3500. dont matter tho im proble goin to fully bag it soon and it should ride better!!
> also heres a updated pic got the wheels installed last night
> 
> ...


I need one of these :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@May 1 2010, 09:38 AM~17359178
> *I need one of these  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Ill sell it!


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@May 1 2010, 09:38 AM~17359178
> *I need one of these  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *












DONT WE ALL!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)

Da Beast in San Jose...


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Apr 29 2010, 11:07 PM~17347936
> *mine has driver and passenger airride seats and rear airride and it still rides like shit compaired to a 3500. dont matter tho im proble goin to fully bag it soon and it should ride better!!
> also heres a updated pic got the wheels installed last night
> 
> ...



CLEAN...WHERE'D YOU PICK UP THE WHEELS? WHAT SIZE COMBO?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@May 3 2010, 01:08 PM~17374858
> *CLEAN...WHERE'D YOU PICK UP THE WHEELS? WHAT SIZE COMBO?
> *


He's day day's and craigs white cousin and he also got 10's and he keeps them clean


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN+May 3 2010, 01:08 PM~17374858-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't hate tony cause I bought the last set of 10's before u could get em


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Apr 29 2010, 11:07 PM~17347936
> *mine has driver and passenger airride seats and rear airride and it still rides like shit compaired to a 3500. dont matter tho im proble goin to fully bag it soon and it should ride better!!
> also heres a updated pic got the wheels installed last night
> 
> ...


ballin ass nicca :cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Wildmint_@May 3 2010, 09:05 AM~17372487
> *Da Beast in San Jose...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 21463SS_@Apr 19 2010, 09:46 PM~17243594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@May 3 2010, 11:42 PM~17383276
> *There 24.5's cut done to 24 with custom cut pattern direct bolt with 325/45/24 pirelli tires I can get ya some if ya need em!
> Don't hate tony cause I bought the last set of 10's before u could get em
> *


No hate here brother atleast you bought the right color truck even though you got the wrong color 64 LOL :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr+Apr 29 2010, 10:07 PM~17347936-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no you dont i do tho saw 3 yesterday on the way home still cant convince amy its a good idea tho


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Wildmint_@May 3 2010, 09:05 AM~17372487
> *Da Beast in San Jose...
> 
> 
> ...


That's a sick paint job!!!


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

TTTTTTT


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+May 4 2010, 12:22 AM~17383101-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let me know...hit me up on a pm...I think mine needs them now...


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@May 5 2010, 09:49 AM~17398548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I had a feeling that was your truck I had seen spy pics of. Looking good man.


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 5 2010, 11:44 AM~17399065
> *I had a feeling that was your truck I had seen spy pics of. Looking good man.
> *


Thanks mayng! She's on her way home from the paint shop now. :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim+May 3 2010, 11:45 PM~17383305-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool ill pm ya


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Apr 29 2010, 09:07 PM~17347936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: Badass truck!

What's the gas mileage on trucks like these?


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 5 2010, 12:03 PM~17399711
> *:wow: Badass truck!
> 
> What's the gas mileage on trucks like these?
> *


12


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@Apr 29 2010, 11:43 PM~17347699
> *dam what happend to that thing?  :wow:  :0
> *


nice little door lock short poooof :wow: got a new one know


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

This is my truck


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

my hauler .... gonna link the rear soon


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@May 5 2010, 11:38 AM~17399543
> *tryin to be like  you fool!!
> what you tryin to say gang war in my garage!
> cool ill pm ya
> *


Naw not a gang thing its just blue is my favorite color and i dont care for red that much LOL wht what set you claiming foo lol


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Venom62_@May 7 2010, 07:22 AM~17418026
> *This is my truck
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Anymore pics?


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> I have this setup. Truck has a stock 454 and it doesnt like the hills when i put 3 cars on it.
> 
> I'm happy w the truck, so I've been thinking of having a diesel put in it for the power and fuel efficiency.
> 
> Anybody know of anyone that has done this on this body style? :happysad:


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Feb 20 2010, 12:23 AM~16668468
> *YEA DOES UR HAVE THE 7.4 454 MINE DOES THE VORTEC TIS CNIE ALOT OF POWER IM WANTING TO HOOK IT UP BUT HARD TO FIND SHIT FOR IT
> *


GOT DA 6.5 TURBO DIESEL


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Venom62_@May 7 2010, 08:22 AM~17418026
> *This is my truck
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64+May 7 2010, 09:45 AM~17418696-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i guess EASTSIDE GREENSBORO you know we real gangstars over here


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)




----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

how well do bagged duallys tow?


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

for sale in miami 110k


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@May 8 2010, 09:57 PM~17431640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!!


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@May 8 2010, 11:57 PM~17431640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Was that on mautofied not long ago?


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

DO THEY SELL THOSE SPIKE LUG COVERS FOR STOCK DUALLY WHEELS?


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@May 10 2010, 11:05 PM~17450473
> *Was that on mautofied not long ago?
> *


dunno..got it from another site


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@May 9 2010, 06:35 PM~17437275
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ju buy one? :cheesy:


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@May 9 2010, 11:33 AM~17434633
> *how well do bagged duallys tow?
> *


like shit


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@May 11 2010, 06:12 PM~17458627
> *like shit
> *


 :roflmao: Ive had shitty luck with mine too, but the more research i do, the more i learn its all in how u have it done  

What kinda setup u have in yours?


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@May 11 2010, 09:02 PM~17458531
> *ju buy one? :cheesy:
> *


JES I DID..... :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

I miss my truck... :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## drivewaycustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Venom62_@May 7 2010, 11:22 AM~17418026
> *This is my truck
> 
> 
> ...



Baller!


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@May 7 2010, 08:45 AM~17418696
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HOW MUCH DO RIMS LIKE THAT GO FO???


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@May 11 2010, 06:54 PM~17459161
> *JES I DID..... :biggrin:
> *


Orale  

I want one of these now :cheesy:


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@May 11 2010, 06:21 PM~17458724
> *:roflmao: Ive had shitty luck with mine too, but the more research i do, the more i learn its all in how u have it done
> 
> What kinda setup u have in yours?
> *



Exactly.... It depends on how it's done... The position of the bag... The size of it... The way the diff is attached to the frame also makes big differences...


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

i got a quick question for ya ,im soon gunna be looking for a replacement truck ,thinking of around a 02-05 gotta be a dually gotta be crew cab and diesel ,whats the pros and cons of the chevy with the duramax the dodge with the cummins or the ford with the powerstroke ,we tend to do quite a few miles with the hopper and trailer so whats every1 got and whats the best truck and why


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

HERE'S MINE NOT MUCH BUT PAID FOR ??


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 12 2010, 10:19 PM~17472594
> *i got a quick question for ya ,im soon gunna be looking for a replacement truck ,thinking of around a 02-05 gotta be a dually gotta be crew cab and diesel ,whats the pros and cons of the chevy with the duramax the dodge with the cummins or the ford with the powerstroke ,we tend to do quite a few miles with the hopper and trailer so whats every1 got and whats the best truck and why
> *



THE CHEVY AND THE DODGE THE TRANS SUCK 

FORD THEY HAVE HAD A LOT OF PROBLEMS OUT THE 6.0 
BUT IF YOU GET A GOOD ONE THEY SEEM TO BE ALRIGHT 
MY BROTHER HAS A 04 AND AIN'T HAD NO PROBLEMS 
BUT KNOW ALOT OF PPL THAT HAVE


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 12 2010, 10:19 PM~17472594
> *i got a quick question for ya ,im soon gunna be looking for a replacement truck ,thinking of around a 02-05 gotta be a dually gotta be crew cab and diesel ,whats the pros and cons of the chevy with the duramax the dodge with the cummins or the ford with the powerstroke ,we tend to do quite a few miles with the hopper and trailer so whats every1 got and whats the best truck and why
> *


Youre gonna get a million different opinions, everyone thinks what they have is the best of course, lol. They all have pros and cons, they all have certain years that have more problems and should be avoided, etc. I did alot of research for several months before buying mine... but in the end its all in what you like and what you plan to use it for.

A starting point for you would be that alllll of them have certain years to avoid and that certain years are definitely more reliable than others. It seems like everytime a new engine or trans gets introduced it takes them a couple of years to work out all of the bugs, lol... so avoid first or second year models after new engines or trans came out. The Chevrolets with the Duramax and Allison trans get good gas mileage and are reliable, and look sexy. The Fords get shitty gas mileage, but have a bad ass front end with alot of chrome that says "get the fuck out of the way", and the Dodges get awesome gas mileage but everyone (even Dodge owners) say the drivetrain in the Cummins powered Dodge is bulletproof and will last forever, but the truck will fall apart around it because the quality of the truck itself sucks. So start looking for a Chevy with a Ford front end and a Dodge drivetrain.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 15 2010, 09:00 PM~17500878
> *Youre gonna get a million different opinions, everyone thinks what they have is the best of course, lol. They all have pros and cons, they all have certain years that have more problems and should be avoided, etc. I did alot of research for several months before buying mine... but in the end its all in what you like and what you plan to use it for.
> 
> A starting point for you would be that alllll of them have certain years to avoid and that certain years are definitely more reliable than others. It seems like everytime a new engine or trans gets introduced it takes them a couple of years to work out all of the bugs, lol... so avoid first or second year models after new engines or trans came out. The Chevrolets with the Duramax and Allison trans get good gas mileage and are reliable, and look sexy. The Fords get shitty gas mileage, but have a bad ass front end with alot of chrome that says "get the fuck out of the way", and the Dodges get awesome gas mileage but everyone (even Dodge owners) say the drivetrain in the Cummins powered Dodge is bulletproof and will last forever, but the truck will fall apart around it because the quality of the truck itself sucks. So start looking for a Chevy with a Ford front end and a Dodge drivetrain.
> *


lol..


Ford F550 SD with a 7.3 and a new frt end convertion..Da shit right there..


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 15 2010, 07:00 PM~17500878
> *Youre gonna get a million different opinions, everyone thinks what they have is the best of course, lol. They all have pros and cons, they all have certain years that have more problems and should be avoided, etc. I did alot of research for several months before buying mine... but in the end its all in what you like and what you plan to use it for.
> 
> A starting point for you would be that alllll of them have certain years to avoid and that certain years are definitely more reliable than others. It seems like everytime a new engine or trans gets introduced it takes them a couple of years to work out all of the bugs, lol... so avoid first or second year models after new engines or trans came out. The Chevrolets with the Duramax and Allison trans get good gas mileage and are reliable, and look sexy. The Fords get shitty gas mileage, but have a bad ass front end with alot of chrome that says "get the fuck out of the way", and the Dodges get awesome gas mileage but everyone (even Dodge owners) say the drivetrain in the Cummins powered Dodge is bulletproof and will last forever, but the truck will fall apart around it because the quality of the truck itself sucks. So start looking for a Chevy with a Ford front end and a Dodge drivetrain.
> *



fuc jason im mad you just made me read all that but it was funny!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@May 15 2010, 09:25 PM~17501942
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@May 15 2010, 11:24 PM~17502467
> *fuc jason im mad you just made me read all that but it was funny!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@May 15 2010, 09:25 PM~17501942
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET!!!!!


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 15 2010, 07:00 PM~17500878
> *Youre gonna get a million different opinions, everyone thinks what they have is the best of course, lol. They all have pros and cons, they all have certain years that have more problems and should be avoided, etc. I did alot of research for several months before buying mine... but in the end its all in what you like and what you plan to use it for.
> 
> A starting point for you would be that alllll of them have certain years to avoid and that certain years are definitely more reliable than others. It seems like everytime a new engine or trans gets introduced it takes them a couple of years to work out all of the bugs, lol... so avoid first or second year models after new engines or trans came out. The Chevrolets with the Duramax and Allison trans get good gas mileage and are reliable, and look sexy. The Fords get shitty gas mileage, but have a bad ass front end with alot of chrome that says "get the fuck out of the way", and the Dodges get awesome gas mileage but everyone (even Dodge owners) say the drivetrain in the Cummins powered Dodge is bulletproof and will last forever, but the truck will fall apart around it because the quality of the truck itself sucks. So start looking for a Chevy with a Ford front end and a Dodge drivetrain.
> *


PRETTY MUCH SUMS IT UP!!!


----------



## DREDOGG (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Venom62_@May 7 2010, 08:22 AM~17418026
> *This is my truck
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass truck right there :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@May 15 2010, 09:25 PM~17501942
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How you get the wheels to tuck in the back??


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 17 2010, 02:23 AM~17511870
> *How you get the wheels to tuck in the back??
> *


prolly has a notch


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@May 17 2010, 12:54 AM~17512356
> *prolly has a notch
> *


I meant side to side wis enot lowered wise alot of the big wheel trucks i have seen the wheels stick out past the hips? im wondering if you gott norrow the rear end to get them to sit inside the wheel well even on non lowered truck


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 17 2010, 02:31 PM~17516966
> *I meant side to side wis enot lowered wise alot of the big wheel trucks i have seen the wheels stick out past the hips? im wondering if you gott norrow the rear end to get them to sit inside the wheel well even on non lowered truck
> *


They will stick out more if you have 4 aluminum wheels in the back because of how thick the material is. Some people run a steel inner with an aluminum outer which cuts off about an inch... and then some people will run 4 aluminum but have the face machined down thinner but ive heard its expensive. Ive also heard of people using some type of fender extension (i think ive seen it on fords) that looks kinda like a fender flare that covers the wheels.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 17 2010, 01:39 PM~17517024
> *They will stick out more if you have 4 aluminum wheels in the back because of how thick the material is. Some people run a steel inner with an aluminum outer which cuts off about an inch... and then some people will run 4 aluminum but have the face machined down thinner but ive heard its expensive. Ive also heard of people using some type of fender extension (i think ive seen it on fords) that looks kinda like a fender flare that covers the wheels.
> *


Do you know of anything for a 03 dodge? fender flare wise?


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@May 11 2010, 04:46 PM~17457875
> *DO THEY SELL THOSE SPIKE LUG COVERS FOR STOCK DUALLY WHEELS?
> *


yes, they got em all sizes, standard & metric


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+May 17 2010, 04:39 PM~17517024-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those are the worst when it comes to tuckin the rear wheels and with fender flares they look ugly ass fuk


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keneken_@May 17 2010, 01:56 PM~17517206
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cool!!!!


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 15 2010, 07:00 PM~17500878
> *Youre gonna get a million different opinions, everyone thinks what they have is the best of course, lol. They all have pros and cons, they all have certain years that have more problems and should be avoided, etc. I did alot of research for several months before buying mine... but in the end its all in what you like and what you plan to use it for.
> 
> A starting point for you would be that alllll of them have certain years to avoid and that certain years are definitely more reliable than others. It seems like everytime a new engine or trans gets introduced it takes them a couple of years to work out all of the bugs, lol... so avoid first or second year models after new engines or trans came out. The Chevrolets with the Duramax and Allison trans get good gas mileage and are reliable, and look sexy. The Fords get shitty gas mileage, but have a bad ass front end with alot of chrome that says "get the fuck out of the way", and the Dodges get awesome gas mileage but everyone (even Dodge owners) say the drivetrain in the Cummins powered Dodge is bulletproof and will last forever, but the truck will fall apart around it because the quality of the truck itself sucks. So start looking for a Chevy with a Ford front end and a Dodge drivetrain.
> *


haha i like it looks like its gunna be either a dodge or chevy the wife likes the look of the fords but as far as im concerend fords suck so they are out of the question lol i rekon its gunna be a case of see whats available when im ready to buy lol


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

my bucket (nearest)


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@May 17 2010, 04:03 PM~17518472
> *correct   we shave them down at my job to lower offset,and we dont charge that much either  we also machine 22.5 and 24.5 down to fit lo-pros we also have just drilled a set of custom 26 dually wheels if anyone wants to know what they cost call up diesel custom wheels [reds hydraulics ask for frank]
> those are the worst when it comes to tuckin the rear wheels and with fender flares they look ugly ass fuk
> *


You shave the wheels down onthe face to make them sknnier?? if so how much for 4 alcoa's? they where already shaved down from 24.5 to 24 i need the face down now


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 17 2010, 11:26 PM~17523818
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

getting my truck together.

before




























after i laid the paint down





































waiting on my lift kit an adaptors to come in.16'' lift and 43'' tall tires.

wheels


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 17 2010, 08:42 PM~17520931
> *haha i like it looks like its gunna be either a dodge or chevy the wife likes the look of the fords but as far as im concerend fords suck so they are out of the question lol i rekon its gunna be a case of see whats available when im ready to buy lol
> *


If you go with the Chevy try to get an 06-07.5 with the LBZ engine. Its the 3rd revision on the D-Max and doesnt have all the bugs of the earlier ones. You can tell if it has an LBZ by the 8th digit in the VIN... i think its a D, i would have to look on mine. Also this engine has produces the most torque (something like 660 ft lbs) for those years. I love mine.














































Dont know if he still has it, but heres one for sale:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=304710&st=1860


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 18 2010, 12:34 AM~17523885
> *my bucket (nearest)
> 
> 
> ...


Muthafucka can see to the next state when hes in traffic!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 18 2010, 07:23 AM~17525187
> *Muthafucka can see to the next state when hes in traffic!
> *



i think yours is almost as big ...damn tires are huge


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@May 18 2010, 12:53 PM~17528246
> *i think yours is almost as big ...damn tires are huge
> *


Hell nah, skim has about a 10 or 12" lift on that bitch, monster truck shit!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 18 2010, 02:00 PM~17529006
> *Hell nah, skim has about a 10 or 12" lift on that bitch, monster truck shit!
> *


20" to be exact :biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 17 2010, 11:26 PM~17523818
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Haven't seen this one in a long time. Still around? :0


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 18 2010, 02:00 PM~17529006
> *Hell nah, skim has about a 10 or 12" lift on that bitch, monster truck shit!
> *



what u got on yours 6 ??


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN+May 18 2010, 07:52 PM~17532824-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See what i mean!!! :0 :biggrin: 
He changes his oil standing up!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 18 2010, 10:05 PM~17534798
> *Yea.
> 
> See what i mean!!!  :0  :biggrin:
> ...


comparrison to my old single cab vw


----------



## THE REAL (May 19, 2010)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 17 2010, 11:34 PM~17523885
> *my bucket (nearest)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@May 18 2010, 07:07 PM~17532409
> *Haven't seen this one in a long time. Still around? :0
> *


yeah its my homie Paulys truck out in Ca. He still has it but he said hes redoing it last time I talked to him about it.

that truck never gets old. Heres some pics i took a couple years ago at our VW clubs 25th anniversary party. Hes one of the founders.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 18 2010, 12:03 AM~17524102
> *You shave the wheels down onthe face to make them sknnier?? if so how much for 4 alcoa's? they where already shaved down from 24.5 to 24 i need the face down now
> *


QUOTE(orientalmontecarlo @ May 17 2010, 04:03 PM) 
correct we shave them down at my job to lower offset,and we dont charge that much either we also machine 22.5 and 24.5 down to fit lo-pros we also have just drilled a set of custom 26 dually wheels if anyone wants to know what they cost call up diesel custom wheels [reds hydraulics ask for frank]
those are the worst when it comes to tuckin the rear wheels and with fender flares they look ugly ass fuk

You shave the wheels down onthe face to make them sknnier?? if so how much for 4 alcoa's? they where already shaved down from 24.5 to 24 i need the face down now


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 18 2010, 06:21 AM~17525177
> *If you go with the Chevy try to get an 06-07.5 with the LBZ engine. Its the 3rd revision on the D-Max and doesnt have all the bugs of the earlier ones. You can tell if it has an LBZ by the 8th digit in the VIN... i think its a D, i would have to look on mine. Also this engine has produces the most torque (something like 660 ft lbs) for those years. I love mine.
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVED MINE TOO!!! MISS IT VERY MUCH!!! AND IT DID SELL ABOUT 3 WEEKS AGO  :angry:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 18 2010, 09:18 PM~17534993
> *yeah its my homie Paulys truck out in Ca. He still has it but he said hes redoing it last time I talked to him about it.
> 
> that truck never gets old. Heres some pics i took a couple years ago at our VW clubs 25th anniversary party. Hes one of the founders.
> ...


 :worship: best custom dually built in my opinion...always loved this truck...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

he narrowed the fuck out of his suspension too. Dude is one of the baddest race car fabricators too. Hes working on some new shit right now.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 18 2010, 11:31 PM~17536744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


post pics of how it looks now


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@May 19 2010, 01:46 PM~17541866
> *post pics of how it looks now
> *


I will when its out of the Paint Shop! 
I busted the bead in two of my rear tires on the way back from the Cinco show! Tires didnt bust = :biggrin:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 18 2010, 09:18 PM~17534993
> *yeah its my homie Paulys truck out in Ca. He still has it but he said hes redoing it last time I talked to him about it.
> 
> that truck never gets old. Heres some pics i took a couple years ago at our VW clubs 25th anniversary party. Hes one of the founders.
> ...


This bitch is bad!!!!!!


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 17 2010, 11:26 PM~17523818
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 18 2010, 09:18 PM~17534993
> *yeah its my homie Paulys truck out in Ca. He still has it but he said hes redoing it last time I talked to him about it.
> 
> that truck never gets old. Heres some pics i took a couple years ago at our VW clubs 25th anniversary party. Hes one of the founders.
> ...


 :no: :no: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 19 2010, 12:18 AM~17534993
> *yeah its my homie Paulys truck out in Ca. He still has it but he said hes redoing it last time I talked to him about it.
> 
> that truck never gets old. Heres some pics i took a couple years ago at our VW clubs 25th anniversary party. Hes one of the founders.
> ...



THAT IS BAD ASS :cheesy:


----------



## 85slab (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hell razer_@May 10 2010, 10:31 PM~17448848
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

http://www.duallyfendersusa.com/ 
Anybody ever run or work with these??


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 18 2010, 10:14 PM~17534935
> *comparrison to my old single cab vw
> 
> 
> ...



what size tires and wheels skim ??

and is that a 250 or 350 ??


----------



## dc8237 (Feb 8, 2005)

my old F250


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@May 22 2010, 11:11 PM~17574507
> *what size tires and wheels skim ??
> 
> and is that a 250 or 350 ??
> *


they are 20x10 with 46" michellins. its an f 250.


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

pic I took in my yard today :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 26 2010, 09:08 PM~17616681
> *pic I took in my yard today :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i want to drive that..... :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 26 2010, 10:15 PM~17616759
> *i want to drive that..... :cheesy:
> *


for about 5 years it was all I had to drive and it gets irritating to a point. no drivethru's, banks or food, only open air parking at the airport, ATM's forget it, you gotta get out do your transaction and get back in, u get pulled over, they dont let you sit in the truck, rain sleet or snow u gotta stand outside while they measure your truck, wont fit in the garage for shit, cant tow shit unless you have a massive drop hitch, the list goes on. Thats why I bought my 03 chevy crewcab HD and left it bone stock.

The superduty is going on 12 years old and its the first vehicle i ever bought and paid off so I probably will never get rid of the damn thing. I've had a lot of fun in it :biggrin: 





































now this is the truck that gets shit done


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

Here's Mine!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiced 64_@May 27 2010, 05:19 PM~17625158
> *Here's Mine!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Skim, what does the bumper height law say and is your shit legal? Does that vary from state to state?


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juiced 64_@May 27 2010, 04:19 PM~17625158
> *Here's Mine!
> 
> 
> ...


not sure if ya thought about it but might look a little better a little lower in the back i got some 2in drop shaklels/leveling kit ill sell ya for super cheap!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 27 2010, 05:31 PM~17625300
> *Skim, what does the bumper height law say and is your shit legal? Does that vary from state to state?
> *


Texas has no bumper law only lights.In Tx its max 54" to the center of the headlights and I'm at 72, im barely legal on tail lights. If there was a bumper law I would be fucked cuz that would be some ugly shit :biggrin:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 26 2010, 11:06 PM~17617476
> *for about 5 years it was all I had to drive and it gets irritating to a point. no drivethru's, banks or food, only open air parking at the airport, ATM's forget it, you gotta get out do your transaction and get back in, u get pulled over, they dont let you sit in the truck, rain sleet or snow u gotta stand outside while they measure your truck, wont fit in the garage for shit, cant tow shit unless you have a massive drop hitch, the list goes on. Thats why I bought my 03 chevy crewcab HD and left it bone stock.
> 
> The superduty is going on 12 years old and its the first vehicle i ever bought and paid off so I probably will never get rid of the damn thing. I've had a lot of fun in it  :biggrin:
> ...





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

:uh: :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 78paco_@May 24 2010, 11:43 PM~17594976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 27 2010, 09:42 PM~17627881
> *Texas has no bumper law only lights.In Tx its max 54" to the center of the headlights and I'm at 72, im barely legal on tail lights. If there was a bumper law I would be fucked cuz that would be some ugly shit :biggrin:
> *



So you get a ticket and pay it every time? :0


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 27 2010, 11:11 PM~17628826
> *So you get a ticket and pay it every time?  :0
> *


No shit... thats what i was gonna ask next, lol.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 27 2010, 11:20 PM~17628933
> *:biggrin:
> *


Quit holding out on us....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 27 2010, 11:11 PM~17628826
> *So you get a ticket and pay it every time?  :0
> *


ive paid 1 and it was $189, the rest were warnings and they let me go. I just tell them Im waiting for my light swap kit to come in.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 27 2010, 11:34 PM~17629085
> *ive paid 1 and it was $189, the rest were warnings and they let me go. I just tell them Im waiting for my light swap kit to come in.
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 27 2010, 10:33 PM~17629077
> *Quit holding out on us....
> *


Shit!!! I aint holding out! I got to wait and get my Money Straight! :biggrin:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@May 24 2010, 10:43 PM~17594976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, that's bad ass!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 26 2010, 11:06 PM~17617476
> *for about 5 years it was all I had to drive and it gets irritating to a point. no drivethru's, banks or food, only open air parking at the airport, ATM's forget it, you gotta get out do your transaction and get back in, wont fit in the garage for shit, cant tow shit unless you have a massive drop hitch, the list goes on. Thats why I bought my 03 chevy crewcab HD and left it bone stock.
> 
> The superduty is going on 12 years old and its the first vehicle i ever bought and paid off so I probably will never get rid of the damn thing. I've had a lot of fun in it  :biggrin:
> ...


Skim knows the rule: Pics or it didn't happen :thumbsup:


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@May 27 2010, 08:56 PM~17626335
> *not sure if ya thought about it but might look a little better a little lower in the back i got some 2in drop shaklels/leveling kit ill sell ya for super cheap!!
> 
> 
> ...



Im interested how much $?

does it sit the leaf on the bracket for the overload spring with these?


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@May 19 2010, 01:52 PM~17541920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that shit is hard!!!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juiced 64_@May 29 2010, 06:28 PM~17643508
> *Im interested how much $?
> 
> does it sit the leaf on the bracket for the overload spring with these?
> *


pm sent


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 1 2010, 02:01 AM~17661534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit that thing makes your 64 look tiny.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

Anyone got any new body style 3500 chevys forsale? must be crew cab,deisel and a dually. would like 2wd but open to options. pm me if you do


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 1 2010, 11:15 PM~17670868
> *Anyone got any new body style 3500 chevys forsale? must be crew cab,deisel and a dually. would like 2wd but open to options. pm me if you do
> *


 :0 again??? :0


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 1 2010, 11:15 PM~17670868
> *Anyone got any new body style 3500 chevys forsale? must be crew cab,deisel and a dually. would like 2wd but open to options. pm me if you do
> *


Dis nikka! :biggrin:


----------



## azsidelady (Apr 19, 2006)

damit,this topic made me buy a dually!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azsidelady_@Jun 2 2010, 09:30 AM~17673617
> *damit,this topic made me buy a dually!
> *


 :0


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 1 2010, 10:15 PM~17670868
> *Anyone got any new body style 3500 chevys forsale? must be crew cab,deisel and a dually. would like 2wd but open to options. pm me if you do
> *


You sell the new one already?


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Jun 1 2010, 10:16 PM~17670881-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I road all around NC yesterday picking up shit and finally picked up that 64 you brought up here for me skim. after riding in it for 10 hours that thing sucks it just rides way to ruff for me and i was something more luxury and that rides better. i got a offer in on the 4500 for more then i have in it so proble going to sell to him and get a 08-up chevy 3500 and put some 24's on it. thats what i wanted anyway when i was thinking bout selling my 06 but somehow i cought the bug on the 4500's there cool and big and if i bagged it and custom painted it it would be sweet but its not pratical to drive alot and run around town and shit. the only advantages of the 4500 is t hat it turns on a dime way better then a 3500 and its get A TON of attition and looks but inside is not as nice and it doesnt ride good at all! 


looking at doing something like this one and been looking at the second one on ebay but not sure if i like the 2 tone wheels and suede interior


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Jun 1 2010, 10:16 PM~17670881-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I road all around NC yesterday picking up shit and finally picked up that 64 you brought up here for me skim. after riding in it for 10 hours that thing sucks it just rides way to ruff for me and i was something more luxury and that rides better. i got a offer in on the 4500 for more then i have in it so proble going to sell to him and get a 08-up chevy 3500 and put some 24's on it. thats what i wanted anyway when i was thinking bout selling my 06 but somehow i cought the bug on the 4500's there cool and big and if i bagged it and custom painted it it would be sweet but its not pratical to drive alot and run around town and shit. the only advantages of the 4500 is t hat it turns on a dime way better then a 3500 and its get A TON of attition and looks but inside is not as nice and it doesnt ride good at all! 


looking at doing something like this one and been looking at the second one on ebay but not sure if i like the 2 tone wheels and suede interior


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

Reds Miami & Diesel Wheels


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 1 2010, 01:01 AM~17661534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Jun 3 2010, 07:36 AM~17683575
> *Reds Miami & Diesel Wheels
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE....*


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 1 2010, 01:01 AM~17661534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## colttonn83 (Apr 19, 2010)

_____________
Kerastase
Kerastase Reflection


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 17 2010, 11:26 PM~17523818
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Apr 12 2010, 11:20 PM~17175832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


To think this is practically his daily. Always see it smashin up and down the highway.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 2 2010, 11:29 PM~17682114
> *I road all around NC yesterday picking up shit and finally picked up that 64 you brought up here for me skim. after riding in it for 10 hours that thing sucks it just rides way to ruff for me and i was something more luxury and that rides better.  i got a offer in on the 4500 for more then i have in it so proble going to sell to him and get a 08-up chevy 3500 and put some 24's on it. thats what i wanted anyway when i was thinking bout selling my 06 but somehow i cought the bug on the 4500's there cool and big and if i bagged it and custom painted it it would be sweet but its not pratical to drive alot and run around town and shit. the only advantages of the 4500 is t hat it turns on a dime way better then a 3500 and its get A TON of attition and looks but inside is not as nice and it doesnt ride good at all!
> looking at doing something like this one and been looking at the second one on ebay but not sure if i like the 2 tone wheels and suede interior
> 
> ...


I have seen that second one in person and it is top quality!!!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 4 2010, 12:42 AM~17692862
> *I have seen that second one in person and it is top quality!!!
> *


where you see it at? i have been thinkin bout gettin it but you know i still use m trucks for work some and didnt know about that witht he interior done up and stuff.


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

This Kodiak is not only a daily driver but has been driven to Sema two years in a row and from Vegas was driven to Ontario,Ca and all the way back home to the dirty south MIAMI,Fl.


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Jun 5 2010, 01:59 PM~17703275
> *This Kodiak is not only a daily driver but has been driven to Sema two years in a row and from Vegas was driven to Ontario,Ca and all the way back home to the dirty south MIAMI,Fl.
> 
> 
> ...


thats a bad ass daily.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Jun 5 2010, 12:59 PM~17703275
> *This Kodiak is not only a daily driver but has been driven to Sema two years in a row and from Vegas was driven to Ontario,Ca and all the way back home to the dirty south MIAMI,Fl.
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE...*


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Jun 5 2010, 12:59 PM~17703275
> *This Kodiak is not only a daily driver but has been driven to Sema two years in a row and from Vegas was driven to Ontario,Ca and all the way back home to the dirty south MIAMI,Fl.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Jun 5 2010, 12:59 PM~17703275
> *This Kodiak is not only a daily driver but has been driven to Sema two years in a row and from Vegas was driven to Ontario,Ca and all the way back home to the dirty south MIAMI,Fl.
> 
> 
> ...


im thinkin bout buying that black 3500. and franks kodiak is the hottest one of them all to me. to bad they dont answer the phone or call anyone back sense i was trying to get some stuff for my kodiak but now i have decided to sell it


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 5 2010, 11:23 PM~17706865
> *im thinkin bout buying that black 3500. and franks kodiak is the hottest one of them all to me. to bad they dont answer the phone or call anyone back sense i was trying to get some stuff for my kodiak but now i have decided to sell it
> *


I got another number to reach him! I will see if I can get a hold of him for you?


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 5 2010, 11:23 PM~17706865
> *im thinkin bout buying that black 3500. and franks kodiak is the hottest one of them all to me. to bad they dont answer the phone or call anyone back sense i was trying to get some stuff for my kodiak but now i have decided to sell it
> *


What year is the black one and how much do they want for it?


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Jun 6 2010, 07:02 AM~17707723
> *What year is the black one and how much do they want for it?
> *


2009 55k obo


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 6 2010, 11:54 AM~17708946
> *2009 55k obo
> *


u got a link to it? :cheesy:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Jun 6 2010, 01:06 PM~17709323
> *u got a link to it? :cheesy:
> *


Just search chevy 3500 on ebay. And do highest first its at like 30100 now


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 6 2010, 12:54 PM~17708946
> *2009 55k obo
> *


I bet you have that in your paypal sucka.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 6 2010, 12:54 PM~17708946
> *2009 55k obo
> *


fuck that! Id rather spend that much on a rag :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 18 2010, 10:05 PM~17534798
> *Yea.
> 
> See what i mean!!!  :0  :biggrin:
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

looks good though, wat year is your truck skim?


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 4 2010, 08:29 AM~17694441
> *where you see it at? i have been thinkin bout gettin it but you know i still use m trucks for work some and didnt know about that witht he interior done up and stuff.
> *


Frank done it! Its done up!!!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Jun 6 2010, 05:20 PM~17710730-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea its nice but i think i want one stock height and stock black leather inside and proble solid black or all polished wheels, that way i can do it myself. i would keep the kodiak and finish doin it up if it rode better


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Got my truck for sale
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=545450


----------



## behind the 8 ball (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 6 2010, 11:22 PM~17713399
> *but a rag wont pull my trailer when picking up other rags :biggrin:
> 
> *


The only rag you need to be worried about is that 57!!! Quit bullshittin and go get it. Toss his old lady $500 and tell her you are gonna haul that heap of crap off for her. There could be snakes and spiders hiding in it, you are making her yard safe again!!!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 7 2010, 07:35 PM~17721692
> *The only rag you need to be worried about is that 57!!! Quit bullshittin and go get it. Toss his old lady $500 and tell her you are gonna haul that heap of crap off for her. There could be snakes and spiders hiding in it, you are making her yard safe again!!!
> *


your right! but shit she seemed gangsta shit might shoot me lol


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Anybody need some adapters for a chevy/gmc these came off a 2008 i was told my dumb ass thought they would fit my dodge but they dont i even took them and had them powdercoated make me offer not and insult or ill go buy a truck to put them one LOL


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 7 2010, 11:43 PM~17723333
> *Anybody need some adapters for a chevy/gmc these came off a 2008 i was told my dumb ass thought they would fit my dodge but they dont i even took them and had them powdercoated make me offer not and insult or ill go buy a truck to put them one LOL
> 
> 
> ...


damm it, i just bought new ones last week!!!  :cheesy:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

finnally got some 22s for the daily/tow rig


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 6 2010, 01:29 PM~17709428
> *Just search chevy 3500 on ebay. And do highest first its at like 30100 now
> *


Cool. Thanx


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

**For Sale**

Set of adapters for a Ford, they fit 2005-2008, and may fit other years. $550


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 7 2010, 09:43 PM~17723333
> *Anybody need some adapters for a chevy/gmc these came off a 2008 i was told my dumb ass thought they would fit my dodge but they dont i even took them and had them powdercoated make me offer not and insult or ill go buy a truck to put them one LOL
> 
> 
> ...


you got all 4 tony? email me a price for ME :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Who has a train horn on their ride? Ive been reading up on them on a few forums and im thinking about getting a Nathan Airchime K3LA... i was just wondering if anyone on here had horns??? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jun 7 2010, 10:53 PM~17724487
> *finnally got some 22s for the daily/tow rig
> 
> 
> ...


This is nice..what kind of drop you got on this? I need to do this to mine!! and the rims :wow:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jun 8 2010, 12:18 PM~17727756
> *This is nice..what kind of drop you got on this?  I need to do this to mine!! and the rims :wow:
> *


Yea, i meant to comment on that truck earlier... thats a nice looking truck.


----------



## mite51/50 (Dec 3, 2007)

any of you have a older chevy with the 6.5 turbo diesel.i have one an have nothing but problems with it.just wondering if it was just mine are if any one else had problems.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mite51/50_@Jun 8 2010, 10:57 AM~17728072
> *any of you have a older chevy with the 6.5 turbo diesel.i have one an have nothing but problems with it.just wondering if it was just mine are if any one else had problems.
> *


Nah, mine has the 7.4L gas....it was running nice in the spring, but I have to look at the cooling system and see what's goin on with it..it's running real hot.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 8 2010, 10:20 AM~17727242
> *you got all 4 tony? email me a price for ME  :biggrin:
> *


Emailed


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jun 9 2010, 12:38 AM~17734875
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fucking Nice :biggrin:


----------



## OG-GM's (Aug 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 7 2010, 09:43 PM~17723333
> *Anybody need some adapters for a chevy/gmc these came off a 2008 i was told my dumb ass thought they would fit my dodge but they dont i even took them and had them powdercoated make me offer not and insult or ill go buy a truck to put them one LOL
> 
> 
> ...


are these for dully's only??? whats the ticket?


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jun 9 2010, 01:38 AM~17734875
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass. ive always liked big ass excursions.


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

Wheels by Dieselwheels.


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

Wheels by Dieselwheels.


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

Wheels by Dieselwheels & Suspension/Exhaust by Red's Miami

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1005/silva's truck 014.jpg
http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1005/silva's truck 009.jpg


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 8 2010, 11:08 AM~17727681
> *Who has a train horn on their ride? Ive been reading up on them on a few forums and im thinking about getting a Nathan Airchime K3LA... i was just wondering if anyone on here had horns???  :biggrin:
> *


i have a nathan on mine its the 3 horn not sure of model number and its real loud. i run it off compressed air tho with a scuba tank as it takes about 250 psi to sound good and you know a compressor takes forever yo get there. mine really came off a train lol but some of those cheap aftermarket ones are super loud


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Jun 9 2010, 08:01 AM~17736792
> *Wheels by Dieselwheels.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, I love these rims!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OG-GM's!_@Jun 9 2010, 08:34 AM~17736577
> *are these for dully's only??? whats the ticket?
> *


Not sure if they are dually only and make me offer i do have a4 just took pics of the two they where used for less than 7k mils then dude took wheels off i bought wels and these thinkii they woudl fit mydodge they dont i took them in and had them powder coated because they all come uncoated


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

hwere can i get the adaptors for the duallys to fit the 22s and how much do they run in price


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Jun 9 2010, 12:01 PM~17736792
> *Wheels by Dieselwheels.
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :h5:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jun 8 2010, 01:18 PM~17727756
> *This is nice..what kind of drop you got on this?  I need to do this to mine!! and the rims :wow:
> *


Its a 6/8drop,six 22.5s cut down :cheesy:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mite51/50_@Jun 8 2010, 01:57 PM~17728072
> *any of you have a older chevy with the 6.5 turbo diesel.i have one an have nothing but problems with it.just wondering if it was just mine are if any one else had problems.
> *


mine has the 6.5 and never had any trouble,but its still low milage,78000, I think they have a overall bad reputation tho,the pdm and the pumps have problems,but do some research,there are fixes for everything


----------



## BIGPHACE (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mite51/50_@Jun 8 2010, 11:57 AM~17728072
> *any of you have a older chevy with the 6.5 turbo diesel.i have one an have nothing but problems with it.just wondering if it was just mine are if any one else had problems.
> *


I WAS SKEPTICAL AT 1ST, BUT I CAME TO TERMS WITH I COULDNT AFFORD A DURAMAXX SO I GOTTA 6.5, IM COOL WITH MINE GOT THE ATEAM TURBO REFLASHED MY ECM AND RELOCATED MY PMD, ITS ALL GOOD


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

i found some 24.5 no tires or adapters for 800 but i dont really like the wheels. i also found some 24.5 milled down to 24 no tires or adapters for 1500 and I like the wheels. neither are polished but thats ok cuz i wanna powdercoat them black. do any of you think either are a good deal? they are going on a 03 ford 4-door dually, stock height but im probably going to lower it or bag it or should i save up and get everything at once? thanks.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Jun 11 2010, 10:02 PM~17764108
> *i found some 24.5 no tires or adapters for 800 but i dont really like the wheels. i also found some 24.5 milled down to 24 no tires or adapters for 1500 and I like the wheels. neither are polished but thats ok cuz i wanna powdercoat them black. do any of you think either are a good deal? they are going on a 03 ford 4-door dually, stock height but im probably going to lower it or bag it or should i save up and get everything at once?  thanks.
> *


4 or 6 wheels?


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

6


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rob M_@Jun 10 2010, 01:33 PM~17748958
> *hwere can i get the adaptors for the duallys to fit the 22s and how much do they run in price
> *


reds miami ask for frank


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU+Jun 9 2010, 12:01 PM~17736792-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


or you can contact 305 malibu^^^^^^^^^^^^^hell give u any quote and will help you out with whatever u need directly....aka diesel wheels miami


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

So what happened with the truck on ebay Andrew? I think it got up to like 50k?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I did the 09 tailgate with ladder step and camera, 09 back bumper and 09 tailights on the superduty today, now I just need to do the hard part.... the front clip. :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 15 2010, 08:41 AM~17792127
> *So what happened with the truck on ebay Andrew? I think it got up to like 50k?
> *


dude called me and pretty much said he would take $45k from me which at that price i pretty much wanted it but the deal wasnt final on my kodiak. then i think someone else said they would get it for $50k so he lowered the buy now price and they won it. not 100% sure if deal has been done tho and i didnt act cause mine wasnt sold and i dont need 2 $40k trucks ya know. but then today i got a large deposit on mine so i guess i should have went ahead and got it lol. Im thinking i just want a clean stock one with some 24's as ill use it for work and hauling and that one might have been a little to nice ya know what im saying. the big brakes was the main thing that made me like it so much lol 


WHOS GOT SOME CHEVY 3500 CREW CAB DUALLYS FORSALE??? MIGHT ALSO BE INERESED N A F350 IF ITS ALREADY GOT 24'S AND A GOOD PRICE AND MILES!! LET ME KNOW!!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

Anyone know who owns this one??


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 15 2010, 08:51 PM~17798499
> *I did the 09 tailgate with ladder step and camera, 09 back bumper and 09 tailights on the superduty today, now I just need to do the hard part.... the front clip. :biggrin:
> *


Pics or it didn't happen :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

MY BROTHERS TRUCK


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Jun 16 2010, 05:12 AM~17801853
> *Pics or it didn't happen  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HAHA i KNEW THAT WAS COMING GIVE ME A FEW


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Jun 16 2010, 09:02 AM~17802726
> *MY BROTHERS TRUCK
> 
> 
> ...


Those flames are SICK! :0


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 15 2010, 11:18 PM~17800622
> *
> Anyone know who owns this one??
> 
> ...


 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Jun 16 2010, 08:02 AM~17802726
> *MY BROTHERS TRUCK
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!! :wow:


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

this one just made a 2 page spread in surfer magazine


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gramma_@Jun 18 2010, 11:59 AM~17824870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's nice!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Jun 16 2010, 05:12 AM~17801853
> *Pics or it didn't happen  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


09-2010 ladder tailgate with factory back up camera, new 2010 tail lights and bumper, a little upgrade to my 11 year old boy


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 18 2010, 06:00 PM~17828808
> *09-2010 ladder tailgate with factory back up camera, new 2010 tail lights and bumper, a little upgrade to my 11 year old boy
> 
> 
> ...


dammm that shit aint cheap...dont forget the back window to finish off the conversion...its glued in way cleaner..


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 18 2010, 09:00 PM~17828808
> *09-2010 ladder tailgate with factory back up camera, new 2010 tail lights and bumper, a little upgrade to my 11 year old boy
> 
> 
> ...


i drove a homies and that back up camera with the lines for the trailer hitch tripped me out!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gramma_@Jun 18 2010, 10:06 PM~17828846
> *dammm that shit aint cheap...dont forget the back window to finish off the conversion...its glued in way cleaner..
> *


 :0 I paid 500 for everything, my homie at the bodyshop hooked me up. He just did the new front clip swap said its a fucking nightmare to do it right, he said they have over 50 hours in the dash and its not done. he has a 2000 and doing the factory moon roof. said since its paid off and its lifted super high, fuck buying a new one plus we like the 7.3 motors better. he even did the newer coil over suspension 24" of lift.


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 18 2010, 07:46 PM~17829663
> *:0  I paid 500 for everything, my homie at the bodyshop hooked me up. He just did the new front clip swap said its a fucking nightmare to do it right, he said they have over 50 hours in the dash and its not done. he has a 2000 and doing the factory moon roof. said since its paid off and its lifted super high, fuck buying a new one plus we like the 7.3 motors better. he even did the newer coil over suspension 24" of lift.
> *


yep 7.3 anyday..


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

looking to buy adapters for 03 ford f350 dually 8-lug to 10-lug semi wheels....

also does anyone know if the front semi wheels are different than the backs? I picked up a set of 4 24.5 wheels off a peterbilt, but the guy said they were only for the backs, does it matter if it goes on a dually?


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 15 2010, 11:18 PM~17800622
> *
> WHOS GOT SOME CHEVY 3500 CREW CAB DUALLYS FORSALE??? MIGHT ALSO BE INERESED N A F350 IF ITS ALREADY GOT 24'S AND A GOOD PRICE AND MILES!! LET ME KNOW!!
> *


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)




----------



## elmichoacano72 (Mar 9, 2009)

Here's my truck from Cali


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Jun 16 2010, 08:02 AM~17802726
> *MY BROTHERS TRUCK
> 
> 
> ...






 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## behind the 8 ball (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 15 2010, 11:18 PM~17800622
> *Anyone know who owns this one??
> 
> 
> ...


Jesse James


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Here is my Dually project , 1987 chevy crew cab work truck 350 / auto trans converted over to a short bed 5/7 drop with direct bolt on 19s . Small project I am building to use to cruise around locally ... All work done at www.lowboymotorsports.com


----------



## 619CHEVY (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B DUB_@Mar 3 2010, 09:27 PM~16789947
> *On our way to Hot August Nights in Reno last year, we did a frame off build on this 72 chevy and it made one of Truckin Magazines top ten trucks of the year.
> 
> 
> ...


sick ass chevy :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> OH MY :wow:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 23 2010, 07:07 PM~17870197
> *:biggrin:
> Jesse James
> *


for real? now i gotta call em lol


----------



## Vortec350 (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dtownsyrup_@Mar 4 2010, 12:13 AM~16790707
> *GHETTO DREAMS TOW HOG
> 
> 
> ...


are u from the valley?


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 18 2010, 10:00 PM~17828808
> *09-2010 ladder tailgate with factory back up camera, new 2010 tail lights and bumper, a little upgrade to my 11 year old boy
> 
> 
> ...


hey skim, would you know if an 06 150 tail gate would fit an 02 f-250?


looks good man


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

well i couldnt find the right chevy for the right price so i just bought this ford going to roll it for alittle while and maybe get something else later but its pretty nice as is and i like it


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jun 23 2010, 09:24 PM~17871746
> *Here is my Dually project , 1987 chevy crew cab work truck 350 / auto trans converted over to a short bed 5/7 drop with direct bolt on 19s . Small project I am building to use to cruise around locally ... All work done at www.lowboymotorsports.com
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 24 2010, 11:53 PM~17880569
> *well i couldnt find the right chevy for the right price so i just bought this ford going to roll it for alittle while and maybe get something else later but its pretty nice as is and i like it
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 21 2010, 08:09 PM~17850118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jun 30 2010, 04:39 PM~17928006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


page, your a little small to be riding around in a SMART car, you use a booster seat? :biggrin:


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jun 23 2010, 09:24 PM~17871746
> *Here is my Dually project , 1987 chevy crew cab work truck 350 / auto trans converted over to a short bed 5/7 drop with direct bolt on 19s . Small project I am building to use to cruise around locally ... All work done at www.lowboymotorsports.com
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin sweet .... gotta love them square bodies


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> > OH MY :wow:
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 1 2010, 12:56 PM~17936209
> *page, your a little small to be riding around in a SMART car, you use a booster seat? :biggrin:
> *


He used the Smart Car as a step, lol.


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Jun 24 2010, 09:26 PM~17880349
> *hey skim, would you know if an 06 150 tail gate would fit an 02 f-250?
> looks good man
> *


they look almost the same but I think the superduty is wider


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 24 2010, 09:53 PM~17880569
> *well i couldnt find the right chevy for the right price so i just bought this ford going to roll it for alittle while and maybe get something else later but its pretty nice as is and i like it
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 1 2010, 08:42 PM~17940966
> *
> *


get me a 08 superduty tailgate tony!! i migh drive this out there an scoop up a few shells!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Jul 1 2010, 01:46 PM~17937132
> *fuckin sweet  .... gotta love them square bodies
> *


Thanks , need to get working on it and get it into a solid color . Still debating on bagging it or just leaving it lowered


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

I GOT 09 TAILGATE WITH CAMERA AND THE LADDER $600


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Jul 1 2010, 10:00 PM~17941149
> *I GOT 09 TAILGATE WITH CAMERA AND THE LADDER $600
> *


thats a pretty good deal


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jul 1 2010, 10:42 AM~17935701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 18 2010, 09:18 PM~17534993
> *yeah its my homie Paulys truck out in Ca. He still has it but he said hes redoing it last time I talked to him about it.
> 
> that truck never gets old. Heres some pics i took a couple years ago at our VW clubs 25th anniversary party. Hes one of the founders.
> ...



How do you know Paul?


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B DUB_@Mar 3 2010, 09:27 PM~16789947
> *On our way to Hot August Nights in Reno last year, we did a frame off build on this 72 chevy and it made one of Truckin Magazines top ten trucks of the year.
> 
> 
> ...


This 72 is one of my favorites! Awesome job!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Jul 1 2010, 09:00 PM~17941149
> *I GOT 09 TAILGATE WITH CAMERA AND THE LADDER $600
> *


PM SENT


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 1 2010, 09:12 PM~17940681
> *He used the Smart Car as a step, lol.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 1 2010, 12:56 PM~17936209
> *page, your a little small to be riding around in a SMART car, you use a booster seat? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## vallero68 (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## vallero68 (Jul 14, 2009)

THATS WAS MY BABY C WAT HAPPENS THERE WAS A POLICE PERSUIT COP CRASH IN 2 ME LEFT ME WITH 9 BROKEN RIBS AN INTERNAL BLEEDING 2 WEEKS IN THE HOSPITAL AN STILL HOME TRYING 2 GET BETTER


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vallero68_@Jul 2 2010, 04:56 AM~17942976
> *THATS WAS MY BABY C WAT HAPPENS THERE WAS A POLICE PERSUIT COP CRASH IN 2 ME LEFT ME WITH 9 BROKEN RIBS AN INTERNAL BLEEDING 2 WEEKS IN THE HOSPITAL AN STILL HOME TRYING 2 GET BETTER
> *


DAMN HOMIE, THATS CRAZY, :wow:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Jul 1 2010, 10:51 PM~17941649
> *How do you know Paul?
> *


hes one of the founders of my VW club The German Folks


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vallero68_@Jul 2 2010, 02:52 AM~17942972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man looks like u are lucky to be here :wow:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vallero68_@Jul 2 2010, 02:52 AM~17942972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOT DAMN, YOU GOT LUCKY, AND LOOKS LIKE YOU GONNA BE GETTIN PAID TOO


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 1 2010, 09:41 PM~17940943
> *they look almost the same but I think the superduty is wider
> *


YEA WENT OUT AND TEST FITTED 1 AND IT WAS SLIGHTLY DIFFERENT, THANKS 


SO HOW MUCH HAVE YOU SPENT ON ALL THE FRONT AND REAR END UPGRADES? IM SURE IT CAN GET PRICEY


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Jul 2 2010, 09:22 AM~17944039
> *YEA WENT OUT AND TEST FITTED 1 AND IT WAS SLIGHTLY DIFFERENT, THANKS
> SO HOW MUCH HAVE YOU SPENT ON ALL THE FRONT AND REAR END UPGRADES? IM SURE IT CAN GET PRICEY
> *


i just bought the camera / ladder tailgate, rear bumper and lights for 550 I did the front end when the new trucks came out for about 800 and i did it the right way with the new headlight filler panel, most people just hack the headlights into the older headlight panel.


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> well i couldnt find the right chevy for the right price so i just bought this ford going to roll it for alittle while and maybe get something else later but its pretty nice as is and i like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vallero68_@Jul 2 2010, 02:56 AM~17942976
> *THATS WAS MY BABY C WAT HAPPENS THERE WAS A POLICE PERSUIT COP CRASH IN 2 ME LEFT ME WITH 9 BROKEN RIBS AN INTERNAL BLEEDING 2 WEEKS IN THE HOSPITAL AN STILL HOME TRYING 2 GET BETTER
> *


*man homie glad your alive ,looks like your about to get paid 
my new freind j/k .....*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 1 2010, 08:12 PM~17940681
> *He used the Smart Car as a step, lol.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Fat D Boy (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Jun 9 2010, 09:21 AM~17736960
> *Wheels by Dieselwheels.
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## vallero68 (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 2 2010, 04:37 AM~17943152
> *DAMN HOMIE, THATS CRAZY,  :wow:
> *


THATS SOME CRAZY SHIT


----------



## vallero68 (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 2 2010, 05:24 AM~17943262
> *man looks like u are lucky to be here :wow:
> *


FUCK YEAH IM LUCKY NOW I HAVE 2 APPRECIATE LIFE I GOT A 2ND CHANGES


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vallero68_@Jul 2 2010, 10:00 PM~17949711
> *FUCK YEAH IM LUCKY NOW I HAVE 2 APPRECIATE LIFE I GOT A 2ND CHANGES
> *


 :thumbsup: or 9 lives :biggrin:


----------



## vallero68 (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Jul 2 2010, 08:20 AM~17944034
> *GOT DAMN, YOU GOT LUCKY, AND LOOKS LIKE YOU GONNA BE GETTIN PAID TOO
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vallero68_@Jul 2 2010, 10:05 PM~17949739
> *
> *


57 58 59 rags :biggrin:


----------



## vallero68 (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jul 2 2010, 11:13 AM~17945323
> *man homie glad your alive ,looks like your about to get paid
> my new freind j/k .....
> *


YUP ME HOMIE IM GLAD IM ALIVE.......YUP SOMEONE HAS 2 PAY 4 ALL THEM HOSPITAL BILLS THEY KEEP COMEING AN ITS NOT CHEAP FUCK THEM OPS THEY NEED 2 STOP CHASEING MOTHA FU...RS LET THE CHOPPER DO IT SOO YEAH ULL B MY NEW HOMIE MAYBE ILL BUY 1 OF UR CARS J/K LOL :biggrin:


----------



## vallero68 (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 2 2010, 09:04 PM~17949730
> *:thumbsup: or 9 lives :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## vallero68 (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 2 2010, 09:27 PM~17949864
> *57 58 59 rags  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: WAT U GOT SKIM


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vallero68_@Jul 2 2010, 10:36 PM~17949918
> *:biggrin:  WAT U GOT SKIM
> *


damn I already suplied your chapter with 60 and 61 rags :0 :biggrin:


----------



## vallero68 (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 2 2010, 09:40 PM~17949943
> *damn I already suplied your chapter with 60 and 61 rags :0  :biggrin:
> *


IM GOING 2 NEED A RAG PRETTY SOON :0 :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> > well i couldnt find the right chevy for the right price so i just bought this ford going to roll it for alittle while and maybe get something else later but its pretty nice as is and i like it
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Not A dually but i guess we can call it a big truck 
pulled it out of the shop yesterday washed her down and showed her off a little bit , Was a GREAT day


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 4 2010, 10:03 AM~17957935
> *Not A dually but i guess we can call it a big truck
> pulled it out of the shop yesterday washed her down and showed her off a little bit , Was a GREAT day
> 
> ...


 bad ass. how much work was the 09 clip


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Jul 2 2010, 09:25 AM~17944475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 4 2010, 09:03 AM~17957935
> *Not A dually but i guess we can call it a big truck
> pulled it out of the shop yesterday washed her down and showed her off a little bit , Was a GREAT day
> 
> ...


By far the baddest excursion out!!!!! I can't wait to see it all finished!!!!


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> > OH MY :wow:
> 
> 
> CLEAN!!!


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jun 30 2010, 01:39 PM~17928006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jul 1 2010, 10:42 AM~17935701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice airbrush work!!!!


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Jun 9 2010, 09:21 AM~17736960
> *Wheels by Dieselwheels.
> 
> 
> ...


BADASS!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

My 94 suburban 2500 turbo diesel, not much but it gets me and the fam where we need to go, and i love the look on the gas station attendants face when they try to tell me i'm at the wrong pump :biggrin: 

picked her up for $2400 from a guy not to far from my house, it was dirty as hell(pics dont show the half) so i had to put in some work when i got her home. the web site Diesel Place http://www.dieselplace.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=21 was a life saver. learned everything about these 6.5's and now she runs like a new rig :biggrin: 





























A few goodies and a top end rebuild later(got a little carried away)


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vallero68_@Jul 2 2010, 04:52 AM~17942972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thank god that your ok homie


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Jul 4 2010, 12:14 PM~17959082-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks , jaw dropper definately


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 4 2010, 11:03 AM~17957935
> *Not A dually but i guess we can call it a big truck
> pulled it out of the shop yesterday washed her down and showed her off a little bit , Was a GREAT day
> 
> ...


NICE!


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jul 1 2010, 10:42 AM~17935701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Jun 9 2010, 09:21 AM~17736960
> *Wheels by Dieselwheels.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

my homies black mamba :biggrin:


----------



## 817cutty (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 7 2010, 12:02 AM~17979988
> *my homies black mamba  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



*WHATS UP MR IMPALA DOES YOUR HOMIE WANT TO WRAP THAT TOY BOX?    *


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 1 2010, 08:50 PM~17941039
> *Thanks , need to get working on it and get it into a solid color . Still debating on bagging it or just leaving it lowered
> *


im going to bag mine .. they ride so much smoother then a static drop 
im gettin ready to do mine soon


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

so I was in a restaraunt eatng lunch and the state troopers pulled up and thru the window I saw them sitting there. They finally parked almost beside me and came in and ate. They didnt fuck with me. I waited til they were in the middle of eating then booked it. :biggrin:


----------



## vallero68 (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 4 2010, 03:52 PM~17960057
> *Thank god that your ok homie
> *


IM A LUCKY GUY


----------



## vallero68 (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 7 2010, 06:53 PM~17986840
> *so I was in a restaraunt eatng lunch and the state troopers pulled up and  thru the window I saw them sitting there. They finally parked almost beside me and came in and ate. They didnt fuck with me. I waited til they were in the middle of eating then booked it.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT SIZE TIRES AN WHEELS U HAVE ON THAT BABY AN WAT SIZE LIFT CAUSE IT LOOKS HIGH ASS FU..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vallero68_@Jul 7 2010, 07:57 PM~17986887
> *WHAT SIZE TIRES AN WHEELS U HAVE ON THAT BABY AN WAT SIZE LIFT  CAUSE IT LOOKS HIGH ASS FU..
> *


they are 46" Military Michellins on 20x8.5 akuzas and 20" of lift ( all suspension - atlas leafs and fabtech hangers. I cant belive its been almost 10 years since I bought it and she still keeps going like the day I brought her home.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 817cutty_@Jul 7 2010, 12:15 PM~17982997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


More pics!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 7 2010, 07:53 PM~17986840
> * I waited til they were in the middle of eating then booked it.  :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :biggrin: 
:sprint:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 7 2010, 06:53 PM~17986840
> *so I was in a restaraunt eatng lunch and the state troopers pulled up and  thru the window I saw them sitting there. They finally parked almost beside me and came in and ate. They didnt fuck with me. I waited til they were in the middle of eating then booked it.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hahahaha great pics


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

topic closed 






























:biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


CUSTOM WHEELS IN THE WORKS....


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

READY TO START UPGRADING


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 8 2010, 12:29 AM~17989752
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HOLY SHIT! BAD ASS HOMIE

I NEED A LIFT FOR A 2005 CHEVY DUALLY, LET ,ME KNOW IF YOU KNOW ANYONE WITH ONE THANKS


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 8 2010, 12:00 AM~17988982
> *topic closed
> 
> 
> ...


not really seen better shit here before


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 7 2010, 10:00 PM~17988982
> *topic closed
> 
> 
> ...



Bad Ass!!!!!! :0


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 6 2010, 11:02 PM~17979988
> *my homies black mamba  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


yup thats my bucket :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jul 7 2010, 11:34 PM~17989773
> *READY TO START UPGRADING
> 
> 
> ...


Whats the plans USO ??


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 8 2010, 01:13 PM~17993829
> *not really seen better shit here before
> *


thats like a 500k boat that matches his truck lol might be better trucks but not a combo like that hell the trailer was 125k alone


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 9 2010, 08:55 AM~18001559
> *thats like a 500k boat that matches his truck lol might be better trucks but not a combo like that hell the trailer was 125k alone
> *


That is a badass boat & truck ...most the guys who got those boats do have trucks to match must be nice lol..check out outerlimits here in south fl. Or nor-tech they got some of the baddest boats out


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 9 2010, 10:55 AM~18001559
> *thats like a 500k boat that matches his truck lol might be better trucks but not a combo like that hell the trailer was 125k alone
> *


i was just talking about the truck..  youre right on the combo part


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

_*CAR HOP $1000!!! WINNER TAKES ALL!!!!*_
any questions pm anyone of us for more information


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jul 9 2010, 01:03 AM~17999904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 










my camera phone back then sucked


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

No pic in action but the deck lays flat on the ground for easy loading.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Jul 10 2010, 10:34 AM~18009782
> *No pic in action but the deck lays flat on the ground for easy loading.
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

Got six 255/80/22.5 mich xrv for sale 2 have a little weather checking on them the other 4 are real nice $1000 for all six u pick up located in valley canter 92082 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 10 2010, 05:43 AM~18009093
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



*damn* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mr. warehouse (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm selling the suspension, wheel, tires off my dually.
It's an 2005, I'm not 100% sure what other years it'll work with.

6/8 DJM kit with front control arms and flip kit / c notch
1.5" dropped spindels and 3" rear shackles on top of that
6 - 19.5's bolts ons with 225/70/19.5 tires

You get everything from the control arms out on the front end and just about everything but the rear end on the rear. Included but not limited too, misc bag mounts and bags in the rear, shocks all the way around, hell I'll even throw in the rear leaf springs.

Wheels need to be polished / cleaned - everything is USED and will be off the truck and ready to pick up. Going a different route.

$3500 / offer for all of it










Lowered and you can still tow with no problems


----------



## atxdually (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## atxdually (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## baldwinc (May 4, 2009)

Here's mine- just got the wheels put on last night!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

06 Ford F350 2wd crew cab dually diesel,LARIAT fully loaded with leather inside VERY CLEAN 24in big rig wheels,intake,exhaust,power programer,hid headlights and fog lights,smoked cab and taillights,$26k obo and for $2k extra it will come with newest Kenwood touch screen indash tv with nav,Viper alarm with remote start and a train horn all new! 336 509 3798


----------



## toto (Jun 25, 2010)

:wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 7 2010, 07:22 PM~17987137
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 15 2010, 05:07 PM~18056632
> *06 Ford F350 2wd crew cab dually diesel,LARIAT fully loaded with leather inside VERY CLEAN 24in big rig wheels,intake,exhaust,power programer,hid headlights and fog lights,smoked cab and taillights,$26k obo and for $2k extra it will come with newest Kenwood touch screen indash tv with nav,Viper alarm with remote start and a train horn all new!  336 509 3798
> 
> 
> ...


You find summin else? :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Is there a powder coat out there like the enderashine that edelbrock offers on their motor parts i was thinking about doing that to my alumn wheels whiel i have the tires off so i never has to have them polished again??


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Jul 15 2010, 08:07 PM~18058321
> *You find summin else? :0
> *


 :biggrin: yep


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 15 2010, 10:52 PM~18059149
> *:biggrin:  yep
> *


You need my adapters then???


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 16 2010, 12:00 AM~18059403
> *You need my adapters then???
> *


already got wheels :0 :biggrin:


----------



## vallero68 (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 7 2010, 07:12 PM~17987044
> *they are 46" Military Michellins on 20x8.5 akuzas and 20" of lift ( all suspension - atlas leafs and fabtech hangers. I cant belive its been almost 10 years since I bought it and she still keeps going like the day I brought her home.
> *


DAMM HOMIE ITS A BAD ASSSSSS TRUCK


----------



## Reyna Bros (May 8, 2008)

Old wheels
















New 4's


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reyna Bros_@Jul 17 2010, 09:02 AM~18067906
> *Old wheels
> 
> 
> ...


Tight the duaklly looks lower did you body drop it?, hey Milo hit me up because my new phone didnt save your number :angry: damn phones


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Jul 10 2010, 08:34 AM~18009782
> *No pic in action but the deck lays flat on the ground for easy loading.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 17 2010, 12:34 AM~18067075
> *already got wheels  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Mother fucker looks bad ass i like the color


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reyna Bros+Jul 17 2010, 08:02 AM~18067906-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea i love it!!!lol


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 17 2010, 11:47 AM~18068930
> *man that truck is sweet and even hotter the pic it towing low like that
> yea i love it!!!lol
> *


What color is the int? and find me a buyer for my adapters


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 17 2010, 12:56 PM~18069294
> *What color is the int? and find me a buyer for my adapters
> *


black leather with the same color blue swade inserts and headliner


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 17 2010, 12:34 AM~18067075
> *already got wheels  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice bro! Looks like a Red's/Miami truck :cheesy:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARx6CHcDurM

my homies f250 3 wheeling


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jul 17 2010, 06:49 PM~18070866
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARx6CHcDurM
> 
> my homies f250 3 wheeling
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: WTF


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 17 2010, 01:55 PM~18069540
> *black leather with the same color blue swade inserts and headliner
> *


 :0 post up some flicks of that :biggrin:


----------



## Carznmore1 (Apr 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 20 2010, 10:46 PM~17842439
> *
> *


Im putting up my 1997 Chevrolet 3500 Dually Pickup 4 door.

Doors have been shaved and rears have been suicided,Bed skirts extended to cover more of the rim. brand new 22" custom machined aluminum rims with low-pro tires. 454 engine with 26k ORIGINAL MILES. Front has hydraulics one pump custom mounted under teh cab under drivers seat.body dropped rear is bagged with viar comppressors and air tank. 99-00 Escalade front end(minus hood) truck is painted House Of Kolors Candy Blue,cadillac tail lights frenched in and tail gate shaved,bed floor raised no hole.. all brackets in engine bay were custom made so a/c could clear the hood and all close with factory hood. 4 captains buckets out of a 2000 Silverado 3500 pickup. fiber glass door pods/panels dash is fiberglassed and painted to match exterior with 15" tv in dash. truck does need some finishing but I have many otehr projects and i do not have time to finish this one my loss is your gain asking $12000 cash talks if you dont have it dont bother me. . alot more and alot more included.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jul 17 2010, 09:49 PM~18070866
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARx6CHcDurM
> 
> my homies f250 3 wheeling
> *


 :0 wel damn....he has airbags?????


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Carznmore1_@Jul 17 2010, 11:20 PM~18071307
> *Im putting up my 1997 Chevrolet 3500 Dually Pickup 4 door.
> 
> Doors have been shaved and rears have been suicided,Bed skirts extended to cover more of the rim. brand new 22" custom machined aluminum rims with low-pro tires. 454 engine with 26k ORIGINAL MILES. Front has hydraulics one pump custom mounted under teh cab under drivers seat.body dropped rear is bagged with viar comppressors and air tank. 99-00 Escalade front end(minus hood) truck is painted House Of Kolors Candy Blue,cadillac tail lights frenched in and tail gate shaved,bed floor raised no hole.. all brackets in engine bay were custom made so a/c could clear the hood and all close with factory hood. 4 captains buckets out of a 2000 Silverado 3500 pickup. fiber glass door pods/panels dash is fiberglassed and painted to match exterior with 15" tv in dash. truck does need some finishing but I have many otehr projects and i do not have time to finish this one my loss is your gain asking $12000 cash talks if you dont have it dont bother me. . alot more and alot more included.
> ...


badass truck


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 17 2010, 12:34 AM~18067075
> *already got wheels  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jul 17 2010, 07:49 PM~18070866
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARx6CHcDurM
> 
> my homies f250 3 wheeling
> *







BAD ASS :cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Nice Andrew... when do you pick it up? Is that Periwinkle??? lol


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 18 2010, 08:13 AM~18073560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 17 2010, 12:56 PM~18069294
> *What color is the int? and find me a buyer for my adapters
> *


WHAT ARE YOUR ADAPTERS FOR? PS LOOKING FOR SOME FOR MY 03 FORD DUALLY


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

ANY ONE KNOW IF THE ADAPTERS ARE DIFFERENT FOR A NON DUALLY AND A DUALLY? FOUND SOME ON CRAIGSLIST. THANKS


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 18 2010, 08:13 AM~18073560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*DAMN !!* :wow:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 18 2010, 10:01 AM~18074061
> *Nice Andrew... when do you pick it up? Is that Periwinkle??? lol
> *


i wanna get it next week but still about $10k short thats why i need to sell the F350 or go borrow some $


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 18 2010, 03:54 PM~18075949
> *i wanna get it next week but still about $10k short thats why i need to sell the F350 or go borrow some $
> *


 :0 i noticed u on the hustle in full speed all the sudden


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Jul 18 2010, 11:57 AM~18074898
> *WHAT ARE YOUR ADAPTERS FOR? PS LOOKING FOR SOME FOR MY 03 FORD DUALLY
> *


They came off 08 chevy dually


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 18 2010, 08:13 AM~18073560
> *
> 
> 
> ...











*That's fu**ing insane.. :wow: I jus knew that mf was gonna tip over.. Damn bruh!!*


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 18 2010, 03:00 PM~18075986
> *:0  i noticed u on the hustle in full speed all the sudden
> *


shit im always hustlin fill speed. just sometimes other people are slow lol


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

IM LOOKING FOR SOME 22IN DUALLY WHEELS


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Carznmore1_@Jul 17 2010, 08:20 PM~18071307
> *Im putting up my 1997 Chevrolet 3500 Dually Pickup 4 door.
> 
> Doors have been shaved and rears have been suicided,Bed skirts extended to cover more of the rim. brand new 22" custom machined aluminum rims with low-pro tires. 454 engine with 26k ORIGINAL MILES. Front has hydraulics one pump custom mounted under teh cab under drivers seat.body dropped rear is bagged with viar comppressors and air tank. 99-00 Escalade front end(minus hood) truck is painted House Of Kolors Candy Blue,cadillac tail lights frenched in and tail gate shaved,bed floor raised no hole.. all brackets in engine bay were custom made so a/c could clear the hood and all close with factory hood. 4 captains buckets out of a 2000 Silverado 3500 pickup. fiber glass door pods/panels dash is fiberglassed and painted to match exterior with 15" tv in dash. truck does need some finishing but I have many otehr projects and i do not have time to finish this one my loss is your gain asking $12000 cash talks if you dont have it dont bother me. . alot more and alot more included.
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Jul 23 2010, 09:20 AM~18121113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Jul 23 2010, 08:20 AM~18121113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


danm thats a monster badass truck


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 21 2010, 12:04 AM~18098092
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 18 2010, 05:24 PM~18076773
> *shit im always hustlin fill speed. just sometimes other people are slow lol
> *


So you got the Blue Dually Frank done? It is very nice!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Jul 23 2010, 11:20 AM~18121113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:0 :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 17 2010, 03:34 AM~18067075
> *already got wheels  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

Local Dually built by a local shop, Mindliss Metalfab









such a sick truck.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Jul 23 2010, 07:20 AM~18121113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: SICK :worship: :worship:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jul 23 2010, 09:48 PM~18127366
> *So you got the Blue Dually Frank done? It is very nice!
> *


no i was tryin to get it. i was about $10k short and couldnt get up the rest the $$ before someone else put a deposit on it. so right now i still have the F350 still looking for a newer chevy tho


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

:0 :wow: :cheesy:


> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 18 2010, 09:13 AM~18073560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 18 2010, 08:13 AM~18073560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AWW HELL NAW :cheesy: , BADD THOUGH


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 17 2010, 12:34 AM~18067075
> *already got wheels  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


BAALLER


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 25 2010, 03:54 PM~18137320
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

Saw these trucks at the Lexani Fest car show in Anaheim, CA yesterday:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Jul 23 2010, 08:20 AM~18121113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :wow: !!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 24 2010, 12:41 PM~18130676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jul 20 2010, 09:37 PM~18098447
> *IM LOOKING FOR SOME 22IN DUALLY WHEELS
> *


ANYONE


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jul 28 2010, 12:07 AM~18161047
> *ANYONE
> *


my homie has some 22.5's with the big rig tires and adaptors for dodge or chevy


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 28 2010, 01:36 PM~18164865
> *my homie has some 22.5's with the big rig tires and adaptors for dodge or chevy
> *


??$$


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Jul 28 2010, 03:18 PM~18165752
> *??$$
> *


i think around $2500 not 100% sure


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 29 2010, 06:43 AM~18172694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn this is badass :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## ButchFragrance (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 29 2009, 11:21 PM~13427554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Who has their 57 out in the snow


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

What's a good/cheap place to get adapters, might be gettin some 22.5s for my 04 chevy


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Jul 29 2010, 08:13 PM~18179314
> * good/cheap
> *


Does not compute.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 29 2010, 08:22 PM~18180307
> *Does not compute.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 29 2010, 07:43 AM~18172694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 28 2010, 02:36 PM~18164865
> *my homie has some 22.5's with the big rig tires and adaptors for dodge or chevy
> *


Any pics ?


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

True lol, I ment good priced, don't want cheap shit that will break


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Jul 29 2010, 07:13 PM~18179314
> *What's a good/cheap place to get adapters, might be gettin some 22.5s for my 04 chevy
> *


*SOLD*
I have some came off 08 chevy make me offer they have been blasted and powder coated and only had aprox 7k miles on them yes i have all 4 and yes i have the big lug nuts


----------



## pedroe80513s (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 29 2010, 07:43 AM~18172694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS ONES FUCKIN BADASS....ANY MORE PICS??


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

lookin for some help...

would like to put some 22, if not 24 inch wheels on my 97 creww cab 2wd chevy dually. i would also like to drop it, possibly the 5/7 drop. what combo will work? will the 24s tuck under wheel tubs in back if the faces are shaved down (like the ones on ebay say they are) ????

any help would be apprictaietd, thanks

also, i went on brentzwheels and they only show pics of they're 19 inch wheels. Those rims look like they're drilled 8 lug and might fit better?


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Jul 30 2010, 10:25 AM~18185341
> *lookin for some help...
> 
> would like to put some 22, if not 24 inch wheels on my 97 creww cab 2wd chevy dually.  i would also like to drop it, possibly the 5/7 drop.  what combo will work?  will the 24s tuck under wheel tubs in back if the faces are shaved down (like the ones on ebay say they are) ????
> ...


I doubt you'll be able to fit 24s w that drop. Biggest I've seen is 22s.


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Jul 30 2010, 01:35 PM~18185422
> *I doubt you'll be able to fit 24s w that drop.  Biggest I've seen is 22s.
> *


anyone have any pics of above than? :uh:


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 15 2010, 11:32 PM~17800757
> *Anyone know who owns this one??
> 
> 
> ...


*That shit just ended the topic for me * :0


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rocksolid420_@Apr 5 2009, 11:34 PM~13492506
> *Heres a full frame a guys doing in winnipeg its gonna lay on 22's
> 
> 
> ...


this is now the truck. its finished for the most part


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 30 2010, 04:16 AM~18183481
> *I have some came off 08 chevy make me offer they have been blasted and powder coated and only had aprox 7k miles on them yes i have all 4 and yes i have the big lug nuts
> 
> 
> ...


Price


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 29 2010, 07:43 AM~18172694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE !! *


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

SUPA!!!!NICE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Jul 30 2010, 11:25 AM~18185341
> *lookin for some help...
> 
> would like to put some 22, if not 24 inch wheels on my 97 creww cab 2wd chevy dually.  i would also like to drop it, possibly the 5/7 drop.  what combo will work?  will the 24s tuck under wheel tubs in back if the faces are shaved down (like the ones on ebay say they are) ????
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 17 2010, 03:34 AM~18067075
> *already got wheels  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


what year is this chevy?and what size rims r those?she looks good!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by infamous704+Aug 1 2010, 06:37 AM~18197902-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


08 chevy and 24's


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Aug 1 2010, 01:08 PM~18198693
> *man i love it
> 08 chevy and 24's
> *


i just picked up one too!i like those rims what kind r they?is that the ltz?


----------



## azsidelady (Apr 19, 2006)

so acouple weaks ago I bought a 1989 chevy 1 ton dually, the engine is out of a 96, but it's gas, think I can tow a 2 car trailer? honest opinions only thanks- arizonalow-


----------



## ghettofabhydraulics (Jan 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azsidelady_@Aug 1 2010, 07:45 PM~18201600
> *so acouple weaks ago I bought a 1989 chevy 1 ton dually, the engine is out of a 96, but it's gas, think I can tow a 2 car trailer? honest opinions only thanks- arizonalow-
> *


----------



## azsidelady (Apr 19, 2006)

????


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i have a 2004 with a 496 gas motor and i pull 4 cars so it should be fine



> _Originally posted by azsidelady_@Aug 1 2010, 06:45 PM~18201600
> *so acouple weaks ago I bought a 1989 chevy 1 ton dually, the engine is out of a 96, but it's gas, think I can tow a 2 car trailer? honest opinions only thanks- arizonalow-
> *


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Jul 30 2010, 03:37 PM~18187894
> *Price
> *


I have a deal pending if it falls thru ill let u know


----------



## azsidelady (Apr 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Aug 1 2010, 08:45 PM~18202767
> *i have a 2004 with a 496 gas motor and i pull 4 cars so it should be fine
> *


how is it on gas, im guessing not good.


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azsidelady_@Aug 1 2010, 06:45 PM~18201600
> *so acouple weaks ago I bought a 1989 chevy 1 ton dually, the engine is out of a 96, but it's gas, think I can tow a 2 car trailer? honest opinions only thanks- arizonalow-
> *


If its a 454 u should be fine. If its a 350 that's iffy. 

Gas is gonna suck either way but worse w a 350


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 2 2010, 01:33 AM~18204487
> *I have a deal pending if it falls thru ill let u know
> *


Cool deal


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

it's all bad lol, I have a k&n intake, throtle body spacer, flowmasters, and a programer and I still only get like 6-7 mpg, but like I said that's towing 4 cars




> _Originally posted by azsidelady_@Aug 2 2010, 08:54 AM~18205761
> *how is it on gas, im guessing not good.
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LA CURA_@Aug 1 2010, 07:32 PM~18202040
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LA CURA_@Aug 1 2010, 06:32 PM~18202040
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ayyyyy wuey   sick truck :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79swanginmalibu1_@May 18 2010, 04:32 AM~17524833
> *getting my truck together.
> 
> before
> ...


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

how bigs that lift??? are those real semi tires? bad ass


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Aug 3 2010, 10:21 AM~18216254
> *how bigs that lift??? are those real semi tires? bad ass
> *


18 inch lift an yea there real semi wheels an tires. :biggrin:


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79swanginmalibu1_@Aug 3 2010, 01:30 PM~18217690
> *18 inch lift an yea there real semi wheels an tires. :biggrin:
> *


DAMN NICE


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 18 2010, 08:13 AM~18073560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Aug 3 2010, 04:51 PM~18219456
> *DAMN NICE
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79swanginmalibu1_@Aug 3 2010, 07:23 AM~18214753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79swanginmalibu1_@Aug 3 2010, 07:23 AM~18214753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i see you straight axled the front :biggrin:


----------



## candy (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Aug 1 2010, 09:37 AM~18197902
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 4 2010, 10:48 AM~18226659
> *i see you straight axled the front :biggrin:
> *



yep sure did!!! you know your stuff bro :biggrin:


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

lol @solid axle swap and no front driveshaft. I take it you need to drop the Tcase down so it wont bind?


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Jul 30 2010, 04:56 PM~18187020
> *this is now the truck. its finished for the most part
> 
> 
> ...



anyone have any pics of this truck raised up?


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Aug 4 2010, 02:32 PM~18227528
> *anyone have any pics of this truck raised up?
> *


i'll try and get some. or find some, its local


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79swanginmalibu1_@Aug 3 2010, 05:43 PM~18219905
> *thanks :biggrin:
> *


AND U DIDNT PUT A STEP BAR LOL EVERYBODY COMPLAINS BOUT THEY GOTTA JUMP IN MINE BUT MINES STOCK HIGH LOL....................WHAT ADAPTER DID U GET TO PUT THOSE WHEELS


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Aug 4 2010, 01:32 PM~18227528
> *anyone have any pics of this truck raised up?
> *


damn Pete you gonna body drop your truck too :biggrin:


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Aug 4 2010, 11:39 AM~18227139
> *lol @solid axle swap and no front driveshaft. I take it you need to drop the Tcase down so it wont bind?
> *


naw its a 2wd. its just a dummy axle.i couldnt find a 8lug solid axle without a diff.but 4wd can be added if i swap trannys.


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Aug 4 2010, 02:54 PM~18228814
> *AND U DIDNT PUT A STEP BAR LOL EVERYBODY COMPLAINS BOUT THEY GOTTA JUMP IN MINE BUT MINES STOCK HIGH LOL....................WHAT ADAPTER DID U GET TO PUT THOSE WHEELS
> *


naw i didnt but i will.its hard as hell tryin to get in it lol. i got my adaptors from arrowcraft outta michigan.


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Aug 4 2010, 06:35 PM~18229156
> *damn Pete you gonna body drop your truck too :biggrin:
> *



hell no, too much work for the work truck !!! would like to lower it 5/7 drop w/ the biggest rim i can get in there. thats why i wanna see what that flat black one looks like raised up, figure thatsw how mine would look daily !!!


what was that monster you were painting the other day?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow:  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63+Jul 28 2010, 12:07 AM~18161047-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



$2500 all 6 wheels 6 tires like new and adaptors 22.5's adapators where on a dodge but i was told will fit some chevys. pm if interested heres a pic of one of them inner rear wheels are steel


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 30 2010, 03:16 AM~18183481
> *SOLD*


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79swanginmalibu1_@Aug 3 2010, 06:23 AM~18214753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## ghettofabhydraulics (Jan 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THROWING.UP.THE.W_@Aug 7 2010, 05:00 PM~18253328
> *
> 
> 
> ...











:cheesy:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ghettofabhydraulics_@Aug 7 2010, 07:15 PM~18254195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WHAT WAS THE TICKET ON THE WHEELS


----------



## ghettofabhydraulics (Jan 10, 2004)

> $2500 all 6 wheels 6 tires like new and adaptors 22.5's adapators where on a dodge but i was told will fit some chevys. pm if interested heres a pic of one of them inner rear wheels are steel
> 
> I have 24 1/2 for $450 alcoa's, there are four aluminium and 2 steels any one intersted hit me up


----------



## ghettofabhydraulics (Jan 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Aug 7 2010, 08:28 PM~18254251
> *NICE WHAT WAS THE TICKET ON THE WHEELS
> *


they were $5k plus tires, special order from Florida


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ghettofabhydraulics_@Aug 7 2010, 08:40 PM~18254295
> *they were $5k  plus tires, special order from Florida
> *


That was for 4 wheels right?


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

built in canada


----------



## ghettofabhydraulics (Jan 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 7 2010, 09:47 PM~18254641
> *That was for 4 wheels right?
> *


no 6 wheels


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THROWING.UP.THE.W_@Aug 7 2010, 04:00 PM~18253328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tangletowner (Dec 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ghettofabhydraulics_@Aug 7 2010, 07:15 PM~18254195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: truck is worth more than the house


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)




----------



## ghettofabhydraulics (Jan 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tangletowner_@Aug 8 2010, 10:38 AM~18256690
> *:thumbsup: truck is worth more than the house
> *


nah that's my garage, this is my house and my toys. and the hummer, its just another little project. the mustang is a daily driver. and well the toy hauler is for the truck and my rhino. and i have pinks for all of them, in han













































:cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Aug 7 2010, 09:34 PM~18254897
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Mando T (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i pulled up to this at the light friday


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Aug 8 2010, 06:41 PM~18259568
> *i pulled up to this at the light friday
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ghettofabhydraulics_@Aug 8 2010, 11:11 AM~18257157
> *nah that's my garage, this is my house and my toys. and the hummer, its just another little project. the mustang is a daily driver. and well the toy hauler is for the truck and my rhino. and i have pinks for all of them, in han
> 
> 
> ...



Is that one of those KNOCK OFF BRAND RHINO'S...


----------



## ghettofabhydraulics (Jan 10, 2004)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Aug 9 2010, 11:20 AM~18264385
> *Is that one of those KNOCK OFF BRAND RHINO'S...
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: nah real yamaha rhino


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Dec 12 2006, 08:52 PM~6750845
> *This one from SS is nicely done up.
> 
> 
> ...


I ALWAYS WONDERED HOW WIRE WHEELS WOULD FIT ON 8BOLT TRUCKS... NICE :biggrin:


----------



## ghettofabhydraulics (Jan 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Aug 9 2010, 11:20 AM~18264385
> *Is that one of those KNOCK OFF BRAND RHINO'S...
> *











:uh: :cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ghettofabhydraulics_@Aug 8 2010, 12:09 AM~18255324
> *no 6 wheels
> *


Oh, ok... plus tires. I was reading too fast. :biggrin: Ive got 6 cut wheels on mine, shit adds up fast, lol.


----------



## ghettofabhydraulics (Jan 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Aug 8 2010, 07:41 PM~18259568
> *i pulled up to this at the light friday
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ghettofabhydraulics_@Aug 9 2010, 10:39 AM~18264532
> *:uh:
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh: nah real yamaha rhino
> *


... :thumbsup: .... Long Travel.....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Aug 4 2010, 12:39 PM~18227139
> *lol @solid axle swap and no front driveshaft. I take it you need to drop the Tcase down so it wont bind?
> *


or run a dual CV front high angle shaft


----------



## ghettofabhydraulics (Jan 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Aug 10 2010, 08:21 AM~18273404
> *... :thumbsup: .... Long Travel.....
> *


  :biggrin: YOU NO YOUR SHIT


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ghettofabhydraulics_@Aug 10 2010, 09:20 AM~18274166
> *  :biggrin:  YOU NO YOUR SHIT
> *



:biggrin: .... Im looking for a long travel for mine... Which one do you have were do you go riding... GLAMIS for me...


----------



## ghettofabhydraulics (Jan 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Aug 10 2010, 10:28 AM~18274254
> *:biggrin: ....  Im looking for a long travel for mine... Which one do you have were do you go riding... GLAMIS for me...
> *


mafia long travel . i go 2 glamis ocotillo pismo and baja calif :biggrin:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ghettofabhydraulics_@Aug 10 2010, 09:36 AM~18274307
> *mafia long travel .  i go 2 glamis ocotillo pismo and baja calif :biggrin:
> *


 :0 ..... Glamis, Pismo and Silverwood for me..... :biggrin:

Big differance with the long travel huh...


----------



## ghettofabhydraulics (Jan 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Aug 10 2010, 10:40 AM~18274339
> *:0 ..... Glamis, Pismo and Silverwood for me..... :biggrin:
> 
> Big differance with the long travel huh...
> *


yes it is :wow:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ghettofabhydraulics_@Aug 10 2010, 09:45 AM~18274376
> *yes it is  :wow:
> *


 Damn I really to get it... Before the season starts.... :biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 8 2010, 02:39 PM~18258174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ghettofabhydraulics (Jan 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 13 2010, 12:44 PM~18302091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:


----------



## ghettofabhydraulics (Jan 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 13 2010, 12:52 PM~18302150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nosad: :thumbsdown:


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ghettofabhydraulics (Jan 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Aug 13 2010, 11:26 PM~18306171
> *ttt
> *











:cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 13 2010, 11:44 AM~18302091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!!!! WONDER WHATS THE PRICE TAG ON THAT?


----------



## ghettofabhydraulics (Jan 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 13 2010, 11:48 PM~18306268
> *DAMN!!!!! WONDER WHATS THE PRICE TAG ON THAT?
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ghettofabhydraulics_@Aug 13 2010, 10:53 PM~18306298
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

my truck on some 22.5s. just waitin on my center caps and lug covers


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Aug 14 2010, 11:30 PM~18311898
> *my truck on some 22.5s. just waitin on my center caps and lug covers
> 
> 
> ...


Glad they worked out and damn man i woudl have traded you for the take 3 trailer u got there LOL


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ghettofabhydraulics_@Aug 13 2010, 11:00 AM~18302215
> *:nosad:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIDESHOW™ (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 29 2010, 07:43 AM~18172694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, thats bad ass!!!!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Aug 14 2010, 11:30 PM~18311898
> *my truck on some 22.5s. just waitin on my center caps and lug covers
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 13 2010, 11:52 AM~18302150
> *
> 
> 
> ...



MOUHAHAHAHA I'd roll this shitbox... it looks factory... :biggrin: I love it!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 15 2010, 02:38 PM~18314903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i got that same pic in a text message today


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

this is the pic you got :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

COE from a show we went to a few weeks ago....


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 16 2010, 07:57 AM~18320511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM thats a bad truck, O ya its mine :biggrin:


----------



## Edge 62 (Aug 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 16 2010, 09:57 AM~18320511
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Love dem4 drs. homie


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 16 2010, 01:48 PM~18323645
> *COE from a show we went to a few weeks ago....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 16 2010, 10:57 AM~18320511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


r those 22.5 rims on that truck?


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Aug 16 2010, 11:46 PM~18329959
> *r those 22.5 rims on that truck?
> *


ya there 22.5s


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79swanginmalibu1_@Aug 3 2010, 06:23 AM~18214753
> *
> 
> 
> ...



its forsale $10,000 or will sell w/o the wheels.

what it looked like b4 the semi wheels


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Dec 12 2006, 07:52 PM~6750845
> *This one from SS is nicely done up.
> 
> 
> ...


in case anyone was wondering about dually wire wheels. I can have a set of 6 bilt 8 lug (dodge,chevy,ford) 18"-20" $4000 and 22" $5000. these are brand new wheels with stainless steel spokes. if interstaed PM quantities are limited and will be built as ordered I know this should be on the wheels forum, but I thought I would let it be known on the dually truck topic also


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)




----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Aug 17 2010, 10:03 PM~18337131
> *ya there 22.5s
> *


did u have to lift it for them to fit?


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79swanginmalibu1_@Aug 18 2010, 02:42 PM~18345017
> *its forsale $10,000 or will sell w/o the wheels.
> 
> what it looked like b4 the semi wheels
> ...


 :0 all i can think of is one thing....GAS HOP :uh:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 62ssrag_@Aug 18 2010, 06:23 PM~18345862
> *in case anyone was wondering about dually wire wheels. I can have a set of 6 bilt 8 lug (dodge,chevy,ford) 18"-20" $4000 and 22" $5000. these are brand new wheels with stainless steel spokes. if interstaed PM quantities are limited and will be built as ordered I know this should be on the wheels forum, but I thought  I would let it be known on the dually truck topic also
> *


any pics bro


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 16 2010, 12:48 PM~18323645
> *COE from a show we went to a few weeks ago....
> 
> 
> ...


this is badass :thumbsup:


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Aug 21 2010, 04:09 PM~18371271
> *any pics bro
> *


These would be built as ordered, but trust me they would be the same as the roadster dually wheels as they are being built with the same componants. there is only enough to do 6 sets. these would be built by Pat at hotrod wheels in so cal and yes this is the same Pat from roadster wheels.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 21 2010, 11:09 AM~18369350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 21 2010, 11:09 AM~18369350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE.....*


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 21 2010, 12:09 PM~18369350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

Does dis count? :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Aug 24 2010, 07:09 PM~18397368
> *
> 
> Does dis count? :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Aug 24 2010, 06:09 PM~18397368
> *
> 
> Does dis count? :biggrin:
> *


  :ugh: :scrutinize: :thumbsup: :wow: its different :biggrin:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 16 2010, 02:32 AM~17800757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that shit is hot. im looking to pick up a new dually this weekend if i can find the one i want


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 27 2010, 06:19 PM~18423828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Aug 24 2010, 07:09 PM~18397368
> *
> 
> Does dis count? :biggrin:
> *


oh my......... :cheesy:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 27 2010, 06:17 PM~18423813
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 27 2010, 06:14 PM~18423786
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 27 2010, 06:16 PM~18423799
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :nicoderm:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 28 2010, 02:19 AM~18425825
> *oh my......... :cheesy:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Aug 24 2010, 10:09 PM~18397368
> *
> 
> Does dis count? :biggrin:
> *



WOW DAT SHITS CRAZY.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Aug 10 2010, 09:40 AM~18274339
> *:0 ..... Glamis, Pismo and Silverwood for me..... :biggrin:
> 
> Big differance with the long travel huh...
> *


GLAMIS ALL DAY!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Aug 28 2010, 04:23 PM~18429162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Aug 24 2010, 06:09 PM~18397368
> *
> 
> Does dis count? :biggrin:
> *


the blue chevy behind this car is hilarious :biggrin:who would do this?


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 29 2010, 08:43 AM~18172694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


super nice.............


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 17 2010, 01:34 AM~18067075
> *already got wheels  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


wow......


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 30 2010, 08:16 PM~18446088
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE !!* :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 30 2010, 08:16 PM~18446088
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Jason J doing it!!!


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 30 2010, 08:16 PM~18446088
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET J :biggrin: 
THATS HOW I WANT MINE TO LOOK


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 30 2010, 08:16 PM~18446088
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 30 2010, 09:16 PM~18446088
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

I love this topic.


----------



## brkSS (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 30 2010, 08:16 PM~18446088
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: sick 

:thumbsup:


----------



## brkSS (Oct 19, 2002)

not mine

DH BUILT, HI


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

EEMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!















> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 30 2010, 08:16 PM~18446088
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Sep 5 2010, 02:23 AM~18489934
> *EEMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


You miss yours dont you??? :happysad: 

Not to rub it in or anything but i gotta post pics when its actually clean.... thats alot of truck to wash, lol....


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 5 2010, 07:51 AM~18490622
> *You miss yours dont you???  :happysad:
> 
> Not to rub it in or anything but i gotta post pics when its actually clean.... thats alot of truck to wash, lol....
> ...


i kinda do but when i sold mine alot of things worked out and now i got no payment and pretty much the same thing just a ford and had some fun with the topkick too lol. im still lookin for the right chevy to come along lol


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Sep 6 2010, 09:23 PM~18502993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i hate those wheels but man i gotta get back n a black truck thats shit looks sexy blacks where its at


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 5 2010, 09:51 AM~18490622
> *You miss yours dont you???  :happysad:
> 
> Not to rub it in or anything but i gotta post pics when its actually clean.... thats alot of truck to wash, lol....
> ...


i am diggin this truck for shure!!


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> :wow: :wow:
> [/quote
> 
> 
> that's pretty sik


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

is it safe to tow with 24"low pros?


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 5 2010, 10:51 AM~18490622
> *You miss yours dont you???  :happysad:
> 
> Not to rub it in or anything but i gotta post pics when its actually clean.... thats alot of truck to wash, lol....
> ...


im loving this truck. im picking up a 2011 3500 in a few days and want to do this same thing to it. can you give me any advice or tips on the set up


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Sep 6 2010, 09:23 PM~18502993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Sep 5 2010, 08:54 AM~18490896
> *i kinda do but when i sold mine alot of things worked out and now i got no payment and pretty much the same thing just a ford and had some fun with the topkick too lol. im still lookin for the right chevy to come along lol
> *


You still got that 4500?


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Sep 6 2010, 09:23 PM~18502993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass!!!!


----------



## HardTimes92 (Mar 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Sep 6 2010, 10:23 PM~18502993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: those wheels r off the hook


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Sep 7 2010, 08:49 PM~18511438
> *You still got that 4500?
> *


no i sold it cause it road like shit and just wasnt good for as much as i would be driving it. i got this 06 F350 on 24's now but still thinking about a 2011 chevy 3500


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Sep 8 2010, 05:01 PM~18517716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## siresigon (Feb 11, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Sep 8 2010, 04:01 PM~18517716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

whats preferred for heavy towing? 5th wheel or gooseneck? right now I have a gooseneck in a 03 f-350, just wondering


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Sep 9 2010, 09:27 PM~18530159
> *whats preferred for heavy towing? 5th wheel or gooseneck?  right now I have a gooseneck in a 03 f-350, just wondering
> *


Gooseneck balls are or can be rated up to 30k for 1ton trucks i think the heaviest for 5th wheel is 25k but 5th wheel is more stable IMO


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Sep 8 2010, 03:47 PM~18517599
> *no i sold it cause it road like shit and just wasnt good for as much as i would be driving it. i got this 06 F350 on 24's now but still thinking about a 2011 chevy 3500
> 
> 
> ...


You know anyone looking for a trailer? I might sell mine?


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Sep 9 2010, 11:03 PM~18531318
> *You know anyone looking for a trailer? I might sell mine?
> *


what size trailer


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Sep 8 2010, 04:01 PM~18517716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE!!


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

2008 FORD F-450 for sell...........black with gold on bottom......MINT 22000 miles.
get some pics up by friday!!!!!  36000.00


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect+Sep 9 2010, 11:03 PM~18531318-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


big as fuck


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

i think its 53ft.


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> Badass fukn truck


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

for sale if anyone is intrested $7500 only 58000 miles super clean


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Sep 13 2010, 07:11 PM~18559356
> *i think its 53ft.
> *


yea its atleast 48 fits 2 cars inside confortable


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Sep 13 2010, 08:16 PM~18560151
> *yea its atleast 48 fits 2 cars inside confortable
> *




its a 53 ft


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I went to red's of miami today So I took a few photo's so ill post them in a lil


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Sep 16 2010, 08:03 PM~18587127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

that truck is so bad ass!



> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Sep 16 2010, 08:03 PM~18587127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

These 2 trucks are bowtie south trucks...My camera batteries died so these are some shitty cell phone photo's


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Sep 16 2010, 11:03 PM~18587127
> *
> 
> 
> ...



franks trucks sick i saw it in a truck magazine no joke :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I posted more photo's of the orange truck on my page...click the link to see them


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 27 2010, 04:35 PM~18421807
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Sep 17 2010, 08:07 PM~18594763
> *These 2 trucks are bowtie south trucks...My camera batteries died so these are some shitty cell phone photo's
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Sep 17 2010, 11:54 PM~18595194
> *franks trucks sick i saw it in a truck magazine no joke :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

thats some shit i would rock as a daily


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

PUT MINE TO WORK TODAY! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## GroupieLuvCivic (May 30, 2005)

Past....


----------



## GroupieLuvCivic (May 30, 2005)

...in the works, to present


----------



## GroupieLuvCivic (May 30, 2005)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GroupieLuvCivic_@Sep 19 2010, 12:14 AM~18602123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lots of nice work done on the burban


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Sep 9 2010, 11:18 PM~18531420
> *what size trailer
> *


Its a 53ft enclose with a living quarter in the front with heat and air!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Sep 19 2010, 06:45 PM~18605695
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Sep 19 2010, 09:26 PM~18606045
> *Nice! :biggrin:
> *


THANK YOU


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Sep 19 2010, 05:56 PM~18605771
> *Its a 53ft enclose with a living quarter in the front with heat and air!
> *


how much!


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

If anyone intrested 48ft 2 car enclosed gooseneck trailer with fold down ramp door.

PM me if intrested.....


----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## playamade (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Dec 12 2006, 08:55 PM~6750865
> *my best friends daily driver on 24.5
> 
> *


wooo thats a damn truck rite there :wow:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GroupieLuvCivic_@Sep 19 2010, 12:14 AM~18602123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baldwinc_@Jul 14 2010, 04:42 PM~18046269
> *Here's mine-  just got the wheels put on last night!
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKS NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOOOKS LIKE MINE










:thumbsup:


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

damn these are some nice duallys


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Dec 12 2006, 09:03 PM~6750924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 5 2010, 06:51 AM~18490622
> *You miss yours dont you???  :happysad:
> 
> Not to rub it in or anything but i gotta post pics when its actually clean.... thats alot of truck to wash, lol....
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Sep 21 2010, 10:18 PM~18628081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Sep 21 2010, 09:18 PM~18628081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GroupieLuvCivic_@Sep 19 2010, 02:15 AM~18602129
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GroupieLuvCivic_@Sep 19 2010, 12:15 AM~18602129
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what size rims are on the jetta


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Oct 6 2010, 09:24 PM~18756485
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

my daily


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Oct 7 2010, 02:04 PM~18760723
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FAWK... MF'er so big you need a panoramic camera to fit it all in the pic!!!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 7 2010, 02:07 PM~18761230
> *FAWK... MF'er so big you need a panoramic camera to fit it all in the pic!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

it's not done up but it gets the job done


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Spotted this one on ebay.


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

for everyone ridin 22.5s, did you have to change your gears in the rear end? my tranny used to run about 120 and now its about 270


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Bowtie south....Not my Photos


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

ITS THE GREAT PUMPKIN CHARLIE BROWN!!!


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Got this one from a member over on the powerstroke forum. Looks real slick with the pipes running along side the cab.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Oct 18 2010, 01:42 PM~18842216
> *Got this one from a member over on the powerstroke forum. Looks real slick with the pipes running along side the cab.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks cool, but i wonder how many layers of skin he has left on his leg! :0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 18 2010, 12:35 PM~18842180
> *ITS THE GREAT PUMPKIN CHARLIE BROWN!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 18 2010, 05:03 PM~18844398
> *Looks cool, but i wonder how many layers of skin he has left on his leg!  :0
> *


X3rd degree burn LOL


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

One of Estilo's Car Haulers


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Oct 18 2010, 02:42 PM~18842216
> *Got this one from a member over on the powerstroke forum. Looks real slick with the pipes running along side the cab.
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Oct 19 2010, 08:41 PM~18855784
> *One of Estilo's Car Haulers
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Oct 19 2010, 08:41 PM~18855784
> *One of Estilo's Car Haulers
> 
> 
> ...



IT LOOKS NICE BUT WHATS UP WITH THE SKINNIER TIRE ON THE INSIDE????


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

i have a set of custom 22" BOLT ON 22"s not semi wheels for sale

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...T&f=32&t=564861


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

I[/IMG]http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m41/kandychromegsxr/utf-8BYWEuanBn.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

My new shit


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 20 2010, 01:29 AM~18858304
> *My new shit
> 
> 
> ...


Looks sweet.... but thats a loooong drive back home! :0


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 20 2010, 12:29 AM~18858304
> *My new shit
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Oct 18 2010, 10:47 AM~18841328
> *Bowtie south....Not my Photos
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Anybody interested in a slightly used 4" MBRP exhaust for a Chevy/GMC 2500/3500? It was on the truck when i got it, still looks new, just needs to be scrubbed down. I ordered 5" stainless that will be here today and will be swapping it out as soon as i get time. Ill keep the box the 5" comes in to ship the 4" to someone if they want it.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 20 2010, 12:29 AM~18858304
> *My new shit
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Oct 18 2010, 12:42 PM~18842216
> *Got this one from a member over on the powerstroke forum. Looks real slick with the pipes running along side the cab.
> 
> 
> ...


That's nice!!!


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 20 2010, 02:29 AM~18858304
> *My new shit
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Oct 18 2010, 10:47 AM~18841328
> *Bowtie south....Not my Photos
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 20 2010, 12:29 AM~18858304
> *My new shit
> 
> 
> ...


*POST MORE PICS LOOKS NICE....*


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

hey fellas i have a ? i have a 96 chevy dually m about to bag it.my ? is could i fit the 22.5 alcoas in there or i have to cut shit. tanks fellas anithing will help out :biggrin:


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SANDALWOODCG (Aug 11, 2009)

SEEN THIS ONE IN VEGAS.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 20 2010, 08:36 AM~18859391
> *Anybody interested in a slightly used 4" MBRP exhaust for a Chevy/GMC 2500/3500? It was on the truck when i got it, still looks new, just needs to be scrubbed down. I ordered 5" stainless that will be here today and will be swapping it out as soon as i get time. Ill keep the box the 5" comes in to ship the 4" to someone if they want it.
> *


Its this kit, 4" aluminized, fits all Duramax from 2001-2007, any cab configuration:
http://mbrpautomotive.com/product_info.php?products_id=342


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 20 2010, 12:29 AM~18858304
> *My new shit
> 
> 
> ...


this is now my FAV.... you did good andrew!!!!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Oct 20 2010, 06:37 AM~18859146-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea I like it! Cancel your order on the new one and ill trade ya for ya 58 lol


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

square body mafia








gabbys sqaure on 24s


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SANDALWOODCG_@Oct 21 2010, 07:52 AM~18869283
> *SEEN THIS ONE IN VEGAS.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 20 2010, 03:29 AM~18858304
> *My new shit
> 
> 
> ...


MY NEW FAVORITE :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Oct 22 2010, 10:41 AM~18879775
> *square body mafia
> 
> 
> ...


I KNOW ITS NOT A SQUARE BODY BUT CAN I BE PART OF YOUR MAFIA? IM ON 24'S~


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

:roflmao: uffin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Oct 22 2010, 10:41 AM~18879775
> *square body mafia
> 
> 
> ...


Imma get me one of these soon


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

i have a set of custom 22" BOLT ON 22"s not semi wheels for sale

fits 88-00 chevy dually and dodge duallys


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...T&f=32&t=564861


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Oct 22 2010, 04:29 PM~18881550
> *i have a set of custom 22" BOLT ON 22"s not semi wheels for sale
> 
> fits 88-00 chevy dually  and dodge duallys
> ...



man i like those they look like my 16's


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

heres the truck they where for


----------



## baldwinc (May 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Oct 22 2010, 03:43 PM~18881098
> *I KNOW ITS NOT A SQUARE BODY BUT CAN I BE PART OF YOUR MAFIA? IM ON 24'S~
> 
> 
> ...



What size tires? Looking to get rid of my 295-40-24's and go w/a bigger tire like you have.


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Oct 22 2010, 05:19 PM~18881981
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

I heard that since the 26's are already out that 28's and 30's were coming soon? Anyone else heard this? :0


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENDANGERED SPECIES_@Oct 23 2010, 01:55 PM~18888835
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's Clean


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Oct 23 2010, 08:02 PM~18890090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that the new mazda MPV :roflmao:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Oct 23 2010, 04:04 PM~18888869
> *I heard that since the 26's are already out that 28's and 30's were coming soon? Anyone else heard this?  :0
> *


dont get your hopes up on that 1....


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Oct 23 2010, 02:04 PM~18888869
> *I heard that since the 26's are already out that 28's andpi 30's were coming soon? Anyone else heard this?  :0
> *


pics of 26' s


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 24 2010, 06:13 PM~18896211
> *pics of 26' s
> *


Yeah, what he said! :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Oct 20 2010, 09:31 AM~18859370
> *:thumbsup:
> *



what it dew!!!!!!!!!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Oct 18 2010, 12:47 PM~18841328
> *Bowtie south....Not my Photos
> 
> 
> ...


BOWTIE SOUTH exclusive

first set of 26 inch, more pics on our blog

www.bowtiesouthblog.com


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Oct 24 2010, 07:30 PM~18896984
> *BOWTIE SOUTH exclusive
> 
> first set of 26 inch, more pics on our blog
> ...


cool! Didn't know those were 6's :0


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Oct 24 2010, 07:30 PM~18896984
> *BOWTIE SOUTH exclusive
> 
> first set of 26 inch, more pics on our blog
> ...


EMPTY YOUR PM BOX


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Oct 23 2010, 02:04 PM~18888869
> *I heard that since the 26's are already out that 28's and 30's were coming soon? Anyone else heard this?  :0
> *


i want some 26's for my new truck :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Oct 24 2010, 07:30 PM~18896984
> *BOWTIE SOUTH exclusive
> 
> first set of 26 inch, more pics on our blog
> ...


Any 26's on a normal size truck??


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 25 2010, 12:43 AM~18899402
> *Any 26's on a normal size truck??
> *


we are doing a chevy 3500 and a ford f350 right now ,pics after sema


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Oct 24 2010, 12:07 PM~18894101
> *dont get your hopes up on that 1....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> Bowtie south....Not my Photos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

26" dually wheels :biggrin: 


Not mine but a shop in DFW is about to start selling them


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

CHEVY COE :biggrin:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Oct 25 2010, 12:53 PM~18902937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow :wow:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Oct 25 2010, 11:53 AM~18902937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That looks bad as shit!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Oct 25 2010, 11:40 AM~18901558
> *we are doing a chevy 3500 and a ford f350 right now ,pics after sema
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENDANGERED SPECIES_@Oct 23 2010, 03:55 PM~18888835
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

hows the mpg on the 22.5 wheels i have 19.5 on dodge 3500 6.7 and my mpg got better but was wondering on the 22.5


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

*my homie has some 22.5 with like new tires and adaptors for chevy or dodge for $2500 if anyones interested!!!*


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 26 2010, 12:24 AM~18909110
> *my homie has some 22.5 with like new tires and adaptors for chevy or dodge for $2500 if anyones interested!!!
> *


Alcoa classics? 4 or 6?


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 26 2010, 06:11 AM~18910547
> *Alcoa classics? 4 or 6?
> *


yes alcoa's and what you mean 4 or 6? the holes? its 6 i think


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 26 2010, 09:50 AM~18910955
> *yes alcoa's and what you mean 4 or 6? the holes? its 6 i think
> *


4 wheels or 6?


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

lettin my truck go, soneone is supost to pe pickin it up thursday :happysad:


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

i have 6 alcoa 24.5 milled to 24 for sale if anyones int call r text me (618)514-5016


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 26 2010, 10:27 AM~18912098
> *4 wheels or 6?
> *


all 6 wheels. inner rears might be steel i cant remember call me if ya interestd


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Oct 25 2010, 01:53 PM~18902937
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dats gonna be sick cant wait to c duallys on 6s :biggrin:


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Oct 24 2010, 07:26 PM~18896931
> *what it dew!!!!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


chillin just messin with these buckets..... went to reds the other day swing by ur shop did see ya


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

ANYONE GOT ANY NEW OR USED 20'-24s RIMS AND TIRES (MT) FOR A F-250 02....... LET ME KNOW OR HIT ME UP IN A PM..... IM WILLING TO TRAVEL AS FAR AS MIAMI OR JACKSONVILLE


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> > Bowtie south....Not my Photos
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Dec 11 2006, 05:36 PM~6742799
> *POST SOME. LIKE THE DUALLY RAISED UP AND WITH SEMI WHEELS OR DROPPED.AND I ALSO LIKE THE FORD F-650 AND THE CHEVY ONE TO.
> *











not ..a dually ..but thats what hauls my six fo


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

deal fell threw  letin it go for 16 if anybody knows someone lookin for a clean dually. theres a thread in cars for sale



> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Oct 26 2010, 10:40 AM~18912243
> *lettin my truck go, soneone is supost to pe pickin it up thursday  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 70rider (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lodirty_@Oct 26 2010, 04:13 PM~18915086
> *i have 6 alcoa 24.5 milled to 24 for sale if anyones int call r text me (618)514-5016
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 
more pics of this truck


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 25 2010, 12:59 PM~18903421
> *CHEVY COE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## og ron c (Jul 15, 2005)

At the sema show.


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

quady


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by og ron c_@Nov 7 2010, 08:52 AM~19006800
> *At the sema show.
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: not cool


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

From SEMA...............


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ENDANGERED SPECIES_@Nov 7 2010, 07:34 PM~19011264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Oct 29 2010, 12:48 PM~18941052
> *ANYONE GOT ANY NEW OR USED 20'-24s RIMS AND TIRES (MT) FOR A F-250 02....... LET ME KNOW OR HIT ME UP IN A PM..... IM WILLING TO TRAVEL AS FAR AS MIAMI OR JACKSONVILLE
> *



22" XD (KMC) WHEELS W/ 37 TIRES FOR SALE
8 LUG


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by og ron c_@Nov 7 2010, 09:52 AM~19006800
> *At the sema show.
> 
> 
> ...


WTF??? :uh: :uh:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by og ron c_@Nov 7 2010, 08:52 AM~19006800
> *At the sema show.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by og ron c_@Nov 7 2010, 08:52 AM~19006800
> *At the sema show.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENDANGERED SPECIES_@Nov 7 2010, 10:09 PM~19012354
> *22" XD (KMC) WHEELS W/ 37 TIRES FOR SALE
> 8 LUG
> 
> ...


PM ME THE PRICE MAN


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> From SEMA...............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 7 2010, 02:07 PM~18761230
> *FAWK... MF'er so big you need a panoramic camera to fit it all in the pic!!!
> *


thats an old pic too, many upgrades since then :biggrin:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

When I first bought it  


























Some up new up dates I have made to her :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENDANGERED SPECIES_@Nov 7 2010, 07:33 PM~19011246
> *From SEMA...............
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> > From SEMA...............
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Nov 12 2010, 03:15 PM~19053488
> *When I first bought it
> 
> 
> ...


It looks good with the topper on it!!!


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENDANGERED SPECIES_@Nov 7 2010, 07:34 PM~19011264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That is bad ass!!!


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southside64_@Nov 13 2010, 09:37 AM~19057320
> *It looks good with the topper on it!!!
> *


x2


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Nov 13 2010, 12:15 AM~19053488
> *When I first bought it
> 
> 
> ...


Same story here. When I first bought it.









Some new updates I have made to her









I love those bedrugs. I wanna tint the glass of the cap a little darker when it comes to Amsterdam next month.


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Nov 13 2010, 02:22 PM~19059793
> *Same story here. When I first bought it.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice homie!!!


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

:0 that thing looks fuckin siiiiick just the way it sits, anymore pics??


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

when you get semi wheels milled down do they just mill down the lip or more? And does anyone have pics of the milled down area? thx


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Nov 13 2010, 11:22 PM~19059793
> *
> Some new updates I have made to her
> 
> ...


Nice truck


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Nov 13 2010, 02:22 PM~19059793
> *Same story here. When I first bought it.
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks looks good :biggrin: I know I love the bed rug! :biggrin:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southside64_@Nov 13 2010, 12:37 AM~19057320
> *It looks good with the topper on it!!!
> *



Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Nov 12 2010, 02:15 PM~19053488
> *When I first bought it
> 
> 
> ...


too bad its towing a boat and not a cadillac!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 14 2010, 08:48 AM~19064167
> *too bad its towing a boat and not a cadillac!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 14 2010, 08:48 AM~19064167
> *too bad its towing a boat and not a cadillac!!!!  :biggrin:
> *




HAHAHAHAHA :thumbsup:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Nov 14 2010, 10:21 AM~19064536
> *:0
> *



:0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Nov 13 2010, 11:22 PM~19059793
> *
> 
> Some new updates I have made to her
> ...



Thats wassup :thumbsup:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Nov 14 2010, 04:44 PM~19064151
> *Thanks looks good  :biggrin:  I know I love the bed rug! :biggrin:
> *


Please say hello to my brother JD from USO, LA chapter.


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

nice


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Nov 13 2010, 03:35 PM~19060111
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~NYK~ (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## ~NYK~ (Oct 10, 2010)

SEMA


----------



## ~NYK~ (Oct 10, 2010)

MORE SEMA


----------



## ~NYK~ (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## ~NYK~ (Oct 10, 2010)

TTT


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Erik64SS_@Nov 14 2010, 01:14 PM~19063772
> *Nice truck
> *


Thanks E.


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

Is that airstream in the background on knockoffs? :wow: :wow:


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

> > From SEMA...............
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GroupieLuvCivic_@Sep 19 2010, 12:15 AM~18602129
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Why would you do up a Lowrider Jetta :wow: :barf: :buttkick:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~NYK~_@Nov 14 2010, 11:07 PM~19069920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Nov 13 2010, 10:18 PM~19062579
> *when you get semi wheels milled down do they just mill down the lip or more? And does anyone have pics of the milled down area? thx
> *


ttt


----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sonu_@Nov 16 2010, 03:08 PM~19084609
> *Why would you do up a Lowrider Jetta :wow:  :barf:  :buttkick:
> *


u obviously do not know who built it and the talent they and their family have. don't take this the wrong way but you couldn't buy a car that detailed let alone build one.
:wave:


----------



## 6show4 (Dec 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~NYK~_@Nov 14 2010, 09:36 PM~19069650
> *
> 
> 
> ...




what kind of rims are those they are bad ass im looking to get some like this with a real deep dish for my 06 f250


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

BAD ASS F%^&*ING TRUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sonu_@Nov 16 2010, 04:08 PM~19084609
> *Why would you do up a Lowrider Jetta :wow:  :barf:  :buttkick:
> *


probably just because they can... and win  :wow:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

26'' Wheels by Diesel Wheels...... :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Nov 20 2010, 12:57 PM~19118272
> *26'' Wheels by Diesel Wheels...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: man i gotta get some 26's


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Nov 20 2010, 12:57 PM~19118272
> *26'' Wheels by Diesel Wheels...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 20 2010, 02:09 PM~19118658
> *:0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  man i gotta get some 26's
> *


thats sweet!!!!!!


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Nov 20 2010, 12:57 PM~19118272
> *26'' Wheels by Diesel Wheels...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

NICE!!!!!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Nov 20 2010, 06:45 PM~19120089
> *thats sweet!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 post you newest up!! and make me an offer on my wheels lol


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Venom62_@Sep 28 2010, 09:17 PM~18686559
> *LOOKS NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  LOOOKS LIKE MINE
> 
> http://i626.photobucket.com/albums/tt345/Venom62Pala/Cinco%20De%20Mayo%202010/CincoDeMayo2010033.jpg
> ...


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 21 2010, 02:05 AM~19122829
> *:0  :0  post you newest up!! and make me an offer on my wheels lol
> *


yes sir andrew i want them wheels, have u heard they changed the lug pattern for 2011????


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61+Nov 21 2010, 05:50 PM~19126964-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats hott


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 21 2010, 09:22 PM~19128782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 6show4_@Nov 18 2010, 10:44 PM~19107520
> *what kind of rims are those they are bad ass im looking to get some like this with a real deep dish for my 06 f250
> *


Thats the new fuel offroad wheels by MHT, They are called the Octane. They make em in 20x12 or 22x14 They are nasty look up the chrome ones!


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 21 2010, 09:48 PM~19129009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 21 2010, 09:48 PM~19129009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 21 2010, 09:22 PM~19128782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 21 2010, 09:48 PM~19129009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is HOTTT!!!!!best set up on here!!!!how did andrew get so lucky???lol just playin homie!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr+Nov 21 2010, 09:48 PM~19129009-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2 MORE PICS :rant:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 21 2010, 09:48 PM~19129009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 21 2010, 09:48 PM~19129009
> *
> 
> 
> ...





BAD ASS TRUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pittstyle81 (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by homie_@Oct 31 2010, 04:08 PM~18954189
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists+Nov 21 2010, 10:53 PM~19129552-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: thanks :biggrin: and u just gotta pay johnny you know that you got one so post it


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 21 2010, 08:48 PM~19129009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

Diesel Wheels innovators of the Dually wheel conversions est 1992. :0 



































All 26" wheels are direct bolt ons, no adaptors required!


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

MY GIRL JYNX MAZE....with a dope truck


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrboscodelagente_@Nov 23 2010, 05:00 PM~19145596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## UCE IV LIFE (Sep 27, 2004)

SOMETHING A LITTLE SOME I STUBLED ON :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Nov 23 2010, 02:33 PM~19144374
> *Diesel Wheels innovators of the Dually wheel conversions est 1992. :0
> 
> 
> ...


looks like blue ford still has adaptors they wasnt a big 10 bolt stock


----------



## UCE IV LIFE (Sep 27, 2004)




----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 23 2010, 09:47 PM~19148451
> *looks like blue ford still has adaptors they wasnt a big 10 bolt stock
> *


Negative, all our 26" wheels are direct bolt ons.Your right Fords did not come big 10 bolt.What we have designed is a simulated 10big bolt pattern for the guys that like that big look.Both the Ford and the Dodge have that look but they bolt up under the center cap.


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Nov 24 2010, 09:37 AM~19151859
> *Negative, all our 26" wheels are direct bolt ons.Your right Fords did not come big 10 bolt.What we have designed is a simulated 10big bolt pattern for the guys that like that big look.Both the Ford and the Dodge have that look but they bolt up under the center cap.
> *


Interesting idea!

What do the new 26s run$?


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Nov 24 2010, 09:37 AM~19151859
> *Negative, all our 26" wheels are direct bolt ons.Your right Fords did not come big 10 bolt.What we have designed is a simulated 10big bolt pattern for the guys that like that big look.Both the Ford and the Dodge have that look but they bolt up under the center cap.
> *


o thats cool i like the bigger look of the pattern really on some trucks. 



> _Originally posted by rivman_@Nov 24 2010, 09:41 AM~19151896
> *Interesting idea!
> 
> What do the new 26s run$?
> *


reds told me $12k


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 24 2010, 10:11 AM~19152127
> *o thats cool i like the bigger look of the pattern really on some trucks.
> reds told me $12k
> *


Thanx. And loving that pic u posted of yours! :cheesy:


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

We made these too 24'' Rodders.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 24 2010, 10:11 AM~19152127
> *o thats cool i like the bigger look of the pattern really on some trucks.
> reds told me $12k*


 :wow:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Nov 24 2010, 10:27 AM~19152254
> *We made these too 24'' Rodders.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow:


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

i like it, whats underneath ?


----------



## 850-King (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Nov 24 2010, 05:25 PM~19155293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i think sum pavement is


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 850-King_@Nov 24 2010, 06:41 PM~19155893
> *i think sum pavement is
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Nov 24 2010, 01:27 PM~19152254
> *We made these too 24'' Rodders.
> 
> 
> ...


nice work al :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Nov 24 2010, 04:25 PM~19155293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 :wow:


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Nov 24 2010, 09:27 AM~19152254
> *We made these too 24'' Rodders.
> 
> 
> ...



i saw those where 24's, what size tires did you use?


----------



## IMPALLAC (Jun 23, 2010)

FOR SALE ... 22" 8lug,,, XD WHEELS and KUMHO TIRES


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

Jynx Maze!


----------



## chevyrider91 (Aug 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mrboscodelagente_@Nov 25 2010, 08:37 AM~19160132
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: i think im in love!!!!!! :naughty: :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 6show4 (Dec 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Nov 21 2010, 09:52 PM~19129533
> *Thats the new fuel offroad wheels by MHT, They are called the Octane.  They make em in 20x12 or 22x14 They are nasty look up the chrome ones!
> *



cool man thanks!!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivman+Nov 24 2010, 10:21 AM~19152195-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea reds built my truck for someone else before i got it. those pics look good! glad those dor moldings are gone now i want to get the same wheels in 26's just dont know if i wanna spend the $$


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 26 2010, 07:29 PM~18916285
> *all 6 wheels. inner rears might be steel i cant remember call me if ya interestd
> *


any pics


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 850-King_@Nov 25 2010, 02:41 AM~19155893
> *i think sum pavement is
> *


ima put you under some pavement


----------



## 850-King (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Nov 25 2010, 04:11 PM~19164046
> *ima put you under some pavement
> *


 *and im guna rape ur gramma*


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

dually from around on 4's, aint too many on bigger than 20's over here


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrboscodelagente_@Nov 25 2010, 06:37 AM~19160132
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Happy Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 25 2010, 12:30 PM~19162533
> *:biggrin:  thanks
> yea reds built my truck for someone else before i got it. those pics look good! glad those dor moldings are gone now i want to get the same wheels in 26's just dont know if i wanna spend the $$*


Yeah, that's a big jump on building a lolo instead :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

> This truck is BADASS !!!


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

Andrew this is my truck, and i noticed you have custom wilwood brake set up, how good does it work, is there a big difference


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Nov 25 2010, 11:36 PM~19167248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yea brent sent me some pics of your truck a while back i told em to ask u how much before i got mine lol. and i have drove a stock 09 3500 4x4 and mine seems to stop a lot better and smoother.but its alot of $$ for not all that much difference. mine has wilwood from and back i think they sell the front bolt on the the back i was told was custom made to work. also has stainless braided lines


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrboscodelagente_@Nov 25 2010, 06:37 AM~19160132
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

been lookin into getting one of these, anyone know if this sounds like a good deal?
http://portland.craigslist.org/yam/cto/2080403660.html


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Nov 24 2010, 09:41 AM~19151896
> *Interesting idea!
> 
> What do the new 26s run$?
> *


Well heres your answer.They do start at $12k-$13,500 with tires caps,lug covers,mounted & balanced.Any custom finishes will be extra.


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> > This truck is BADASS !!!
> 
> 
> Clean!!!


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Nov 24 2010, 05:25 PM~19155293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What underneath is a 2007 Chevy 3500 platform with a complete air ride suspension and yes under the hood is the Duramax. :biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Nov 26 2010, 08:31 PM~19171847
> *Well heres your answer.They do start at $12k-$13,500 with tires caps,lug covers,mounted & balanced.Any custom finishes will be extra.
> *


THANX


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrboscodelagente_@Nov 24 2010, 10:13 PM~19157969
> *i saw those where 24's, what size tires did you use?
> *


If I remember correctly we had mounted 295/35/24''Nittos.
That is one of the Baddest Chevy 3500 around. :thumbsup:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Nov 26 2010, 08:35 PM~19171879
> *What underneath is a 2007 Chevy 3500 platform with a complete air ride suspension and yes under the hood is the Duramax. :biggrin:
> *


NICE!

WAS IT ALL DONE AT DW?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Nov 26 2010, 08:35 PM~19171879
> *What underneath is a 2007 Chevy 3500 platform with a complete air ride suspension and yes under the hood is the Duramax. :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 25 2010, 11:35 PM~19167416
> *yea brent sent me some pics of your truck a while back i told em to ask u how much before i got mine lol. and i have drove a stock 09 3500 4x4 and mine seems to stop a lot better and smoother.but its alot of $$ for not all that much difference. mine has wilwood from and back i think they sell the front bolt on the the back i was told was custom made to work. also has stainless braided lines
> *


thanks for the info andrew, and by the way your truck looks BADASS


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU+Nov 26 2010, 08:46 PM~19171972-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Nov 26 2010, 07:46 PM~19171972
> *If I remember correctly we had mounted 295/35/24''Nittos.
> That is one of the Baddest Chevy 3500 around. :thumbsup:
> *




yes indeed.


----------



## Lyfaluxury (Apr 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Nov 24 2010, 11:27 AM~19152254
> *We made these too 24'' Rodders.
> 
> 
> ...


wasn't that Austin from Streamline designs truck?


----------



## 850-King (Aug 3, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Nov 26 2010, 09:31 PM~19171847
> *Well heres your answer.They do start at $12k-$13,500 with tires caps,lug covers,mounted & balanced.Any custom finishes will be extra.
> *


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Nov 27 2010, 04:35 AM~19171879
> *What underneath is a 2007 Chevy 3500 platform with a complete air ride suspension and yes under the hood is the Duramax. :biggrin:
> *


word, great conversion


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Nov 27 2010, 12:28 PM~19175475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

This would work! :cheesy:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

those are cool, i almost bought one 2 weeks ago, it was a kodiak 5 car, dude only wanted 5,500 



> _Originally posted by rivman_@Nov 27 2010, 06:53 PM~19177861
> *This would work! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Nov 27 2010, 07:09 PM~19177962
> *those are cool, i almost bought one 2 weeks ago, it was a kodiak 5 car, dude only wanted 5,500
> *


DAMN! What year?


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Nov 27 2010, 06:53 PM~19177861
> *This would work! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lyfaluxury_@Nov 27 2010, 05:49 AM~19173973
> *wasn't that Austin from Streamline designs truck?
> *


yea it was dudes name austin i was tryin to buy it from him when i was selling my kodiak but someone else got it before i could and i wound up gettin it from that dude


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

it was a 94, but it was clean, had a cat motor. got the money together a day late











> _Originally posted by rivman_@Nov 27 2010, 07:11 PM~19177979
> *DAMN! What year?
> *


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

shitty pic


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 1 2010, 10:48 PM~19216028
> *shitty pic
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Nov 27 2010, 06:53 PM~19177861
> *This would work! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IMPALLAC_@Nov 24 2010, 10:20 PM~19158024
> *FOR SALE ... 22" 8lug,,, XD WHEELS and KUMHO TIRES
> 
> 
> ...


BOLT PATTERN? PRICE TAG?


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

(repost)


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

(repost)


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

(repost)


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

anyone have any chevy or ford dually's for sale allready settup with alcoas? i saw a killer truck on ebay, n missed it by a day or 2. 2003 ford f350 4x4 with updated 2008 front end, tailgate n interior (cept for dash), leveling kit with 22.5 alcoas. bad ass


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Dec 2 2010, 02:29 PM~19220802
> *anyone have any chevy or ford dually's for sale allready settup with alcoas? i saw a killer truck on ebay, n missed it by a day or 2.  2003 ford f350 4x4 with updated 2008 front end, tailgate n interior (cept for dash), leveling kit with 22.5 alcoas. bad ass
> *


i got a 06 F350 on 24's with all kinds of extras for $26k

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=5&t=548349


----------



## ~NYK~ (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

Just finished this for a customer.


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

2011 Dodge 3500.22.5''


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

2011 Ford f-350.24''


----------



## elhippie64 (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Dec 4 2010, 11:11 AM~19236298
> *Just finished this for a customer.
> 
> 
> ...






thats really nice,,,,, 
what all was done to the suspension to get it there????


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Dec 4 2010, 02:11 PM~19236298
> *Just finished this for a customer.
> 
> 
> ...



love the tuck in the back !!!



what size tires are on the green ford w/ 24s?


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

has anyone bought alcoas off the guy that allways lists them on ebay? are they used rims that he refinishes? prices seem fairly cheap... :dunno:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Dec 4 2010, 02:11 PM~19236298
> *Just finished this for a customer.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Dec 4 2010, 11:11 AM~19236298
> *Just finished this for a customer.
> 
> 
> ...


That looks BADD ASS!!!!!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Dec 4 2010, 01:11 PM~19236298
> *Just finished this for a customer.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Dec 4 2010, 11:11 AM~19236298
> *Just finished this for a customer.
> 
> 
> ...


I like :biggrin: does it lay any lower in front?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~NYK~_@Dec 3 2010, 03:11 AM~19226471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Dec 2 2010, 02:18 PM~19220722
> *(repost)
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: NICE COLOR :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

LowBoys out in Az


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)




----------



## 850-King (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Dec 5 2010, 11:39 AM~19244404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Dec 5 2010, 11:22 AM~19244284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man i wanted running boards like that when i had mine! thats my milk forsure


----------



## Olds_racer (Mar 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Dec 5 2010, 11:39 AM~19244404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I wanna do this conversion BADLY!!! :angry:


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Dec 5 2010, 02:14 PM~19244223
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

06 Ford F350 2wd crew cab dually diesel,LARIAT fully loaded with leather inside VERY CLEAN 24in big rig wheels,intake,exhaust,power programer,hid headlights and fog lights,smoked cab and taillights,JVC touch screen indash tv with nav,Viper alarm with remote start and a train horn. Truck is at my friends carlot posted forsale right now and they can help with financing if you dont have all the cash!! you can reach them at 336 855 1003 or me at 336 509 3798 $27500 obo might consider some trade ins just depends on what it is.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Dec 5 2010, 11:18 AM~19244250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

Damn these trucks makein me want to change my game up


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

anyone know of any 22s or 24s for sale for a 97 chevy dually 3500 i just got one and want some wheels bad, if anyone knows of any please pm me on here thanks


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Nov 27 2010, 06:53 PM~19177861
> *This would work! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 6 2010, 10:59 PM~19254686
> *06 Ford F350 2wd crew cab dually diesel,LARIAT fully loaded with leather inside VERY CLEAN 24in big rig wheels,intake,exhaust,power programer,hid headlights and fog lights,smoked cab and taillights,JVC touch screen indash tv with nav,Viper alarm with remote start and a train horn. Truck is at my friends carlot posted forsale right now and they can help with financing if you dont have all the cash!! you can reach them at 336 855 1003 or me at 336 509 3798 $27500 obo might consider some trade ins just depends on what it is.
> 
> 
> ...


clean ass truck


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Dec 7 2010, 12:51 PM~19263666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## 2low63 (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 6 2010, 05:59 PM~19254686
> *06 Ford F350 2wd crew cab dually diesel,LARIAT fully loaded with leather inside VERY CLEAN 24in big rig wheels,intake,exhaust,power programer,hid headlights and fog lights,smoked cab and taillights,JVC touch screen indash tv with nav,Viper alarm with remote start and a train horn. Truck is at my friends carlot posted forsale right now and they can help with financing if you dont have all the cash!! you can reach them at 336 855 1003 or me at 336 509 3798 $27500 obo might consider some trade ins just depends on what it is.
> 
> 
> ...


on ebay :biggrin: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Ford-F-350-...8#ht_686wt_1167


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Me in Houston this weekend.


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

anyone have any pics of 4wd dually's, lowered, w/24 alcoas?











this one is supposedly 4wd, and lowered 2 inches in back
:biggrin:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Dec 5 2010, 11:14 AM~19244223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Dec 5 2010, 11:39 AM~19244404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That is bad ass!!!


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Dec 7 2010, 12:40 PM~19263597
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fuckin shit, these two are NICE!!!!


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 7 2010, 04:11 PM~19265956
> *Me in Houston this weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


nice truck homie, and your 64 inside the trailer


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Dec 7 2010, 04:51 PM~19265755
> *on ebay  :biggrin:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Ford-F-350-...8#ht_686wt_1167
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: someone needs that


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:ugh:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

http://houston.craigslist.org/pts/2085599782.html

22s for 2000, not mine just letting yall know


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 8 2010, 02:11 AM~19265956
> *Me in Houston this weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY SHIIT :0 :0 :worship: this is why i love the usa :biggrin: you can forget about riding with something like this on the streets out here


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Dec 4 2010, 11:11 AM~19236298
> *Just finished this for a customer.
> 
> 
> ...




BAD ASS TRUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Dec 4 2010, 10:11 AM~19236298
> *Just finished this for a customer.
> 
> 
> ...


What you do to get back wheels to tuck like that any suspension pics??


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN (Dec 17, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

:wow: :wow: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

anyone know if either of these trucks are 4wd ?

I think they are both on 24s


----------



## 21463SS (Apr 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Dec 9 2010, 10:53 PM~19288933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOOLLLLY SHIIIIITTTTTTTTTT,ARE DOES THE 26INCH??????????????????? :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 21463SS_@Dec 12 2010, 08:45 PM~19310641
> *HOOLLLLY SHIIIIITTTTTTTTTT,ARE DOES THE 26INCH??????????????????? :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Let's get a closer look....










I thought they were 38's....


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Dec 12 2010, 07:18 PM~19310389
> *anyone know if either of these trucks are 4wd ?
> 
> I think they are both on 24s
> ...


I've been curious mysel if you can lower a F450 4wd :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Dec 12 2010, 11:01 PM~19310773
> *I've been curious mysel if you can lower a F450 4wd :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


from what i've seen and am trying to find out for myself, is no. you can lower the rear, they sell a 2" drop hanger and even bigger drops than that, but nothing for the front. i was just under a f350 bout 3 hrs ago, and i thought "if they dont make one, than i will..." i dont think so, if it could be done (reasonably) than they would make it. the only thing that i might think would work, would be to have front springs "de-arched' ??? but even then, the most you could drop would be about 2 inches, cuz the front diff will hit frame. and i dont know what ride would be like after that? though about maybe f250 leafs for front, but my workers f250 sits abut same height as my f350. i didnt get chance to compare part #s though.

if the 2 trucks i posted are 4wd, than i can live with that. but i wouldnt want anymore wheel gap than that w/ 24s


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Dec 12 2010, 07:18 PM~19310389
> *anyone know if either of these trucks are 4wd ?
> 
> I think they are both on 24s
> ...


Simple and clean!!!!


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Dec 9 2010, 08:53 PM~19288933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

at our show last week...


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Dec 13 2010, 01:10 AM~19312099
> *from what i've seen and am trying to find out for myself, is no. you can lower the rear, they sell a 2" drop hanger and even bigger drops than that, but nothing for the front.  i was just under a f350 bout 3 hrs ago, and i thought "if they dont make one, than i will..."  i dont think so, if it could be done (reasonably) than they would make it. the only thing that i might think would work, would be to have front springs "de-arched' ??? but even then, the most you could drop would be about 2 inches, cuz the front diff will hit frame. and i dont know what ride would be like after that? though about maybe f250 leafs for front, but my workers f250 sits abut same height as my f350. i didnt get chance to compare part #s though.
> 
> if the 2 trucks i posted are 4wd, than i can live with that. but i wouldnt want anymore wheel gap than that w/ 24s
> *



let me edit myself...

on my 02, it has leafs in front. i think on the newer years, its coil spring, so maybe they can be lowered easier?


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Dec 13 2010, 08:57 AM~19314291
> *let me edit myself...
> 
> on my 02, it has leafs in front.  i think on the newer years, its coil spring, so maybe they can be lowered easier?
> *


Yea the 08-10s have coils. U wd think its possible but nobody's gvn up da 411


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROOSTERCOLDBURN_@Dec 12 2010, 06:14 PM~19309970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: :run:


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

ANY1 GOT 8 TO 10 ADAPTERS............I JUST GOT 22.5 ALCOAS THEY GOIN ON MY 93 CHEVY DUALLY


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Dec 13 2010, 02:21 PM~19315066
> *Yea the 08-10s have coils. U wd think its possible but nobody's gvn up da 411
> *



well, i've got the 411 !!!!!

08-10 have coils, and so do 06's, but the 02's have leafs. I talked to a big spring shop here local, and they said they might be able to de-arch, but not sure, the spring sets pretty flat allready. So.... I called diesel wheels and talked to a good guy over there. He told me that THEY make a lowering kit for 4wd leafs. new leafs for front, dropped shackls for rear and new shocks all alround. IF you go on there website, theres a couple pics of 4wd trucks, you can see the decal on the fender flare.

actually, theres a dude on here that works for them, maybe he'll pipe in soon...


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROOSTERCOLDBURN_@Dec 12 2010, 07:14 PM~19309970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: I'd roll that chit!!! :cheesy:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Dec 7 2010, 11:40 AM~19263597
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Anybody have info on steps or parts needed to do this to this style dodge?


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Dec 14 2010, 03:21 PM~19325704
> *well, i've got the 411 !!!!!
> 
> 08-10 have coils,  and so do 06's, but the 02's have leafs.  I talked to a big spring shop here local, and they said they might be able to de-arch, but not sure, the spring sets pretty flat allready. So.... I called diesel wheels and talked to a good guy over there.  He told me that THEY make a lowering kit for 4wd leafs.  new leafs for front, dropped shackls for rear and new shocks all alround.  IF you go on there website, theres a couple pics of 4wd trucks, you can see the decal on the fender flare.
> ...


Yeah, that's 305 homie

Do they do a kit for the 08-10s w the the coils? :0


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

my hauler ... notched and bagged 24s .. still workin on it


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Dec 14 2010, 06:54 PM~19326329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fuckin SICK! More pics!!!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Got these 22.5's Alcoa's for sale, complete with tires (at least 70% tread left), caps and lug covers (one of the caps has a dent, but they are cheap to replace) and Ford adapters for an 05-10 Ford T450 (10 lug to 10 lug). You can buy with or without the adapters. If someone just needs the adapters, let me know, $500.

Can pick up in Jackson, MS or Memphis, TN if youre in this area, but can ship anywhere on a pallet for cheap. $3000 w/ adapters, $2500 w/o. Can take paypal, Visa, or Mastercard.

Sorry for the pic quality, they are sitting in a body shop and very dusty, need to be washed up...


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 14 2010, 05:12 PM~19326469
> *Got these 22.5's Alcoa's for sale, complete with tires (about 70% tread left), caps and lug covers (one of the caps has a dent, but they are cheap) and Ford adapters.
> 
> Located in Jackson, MS, but can ship anywhere on a pallet. $3000 Can take paypal, Visa, or Mastercard.
> ...


What size tire ? what mods ned to be done to install on an 08 f350 4wd?


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Dec 12 2010, 07:56 PM~19310731
> *Let's get a closer look....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Dec 14 2010, 11:05 PM~19328225
> *What size tire ? what mods ned to be done to install on an 08 f350 4wd?
> *



Im no pro semi wheel guy, but i've been loing into these alot lately. you shouldnt need to really do anything, at the most, a front leveling kit to bring the front up bout 2 inches, level with the back.

thats a good price on them wheels !


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Dec 14 2010, 10:05 PM~19328225
> *What size tire ? what mods ned to be done to install on an 08 f350 4wd?
> *


I updated the post on the last page to include this info...

The tires are 255/70/22.5 and the adapters are for an 05-2010 Ford T-450 (10 lug to 10 lug)... but will separate because you will need different adapters for your F350. They will fit on a F350 with no modifications, but a leveling kit for the front will make it look better... and its cheap and easy (its basically just a big spacer on the frame).


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

Busy day at work today.  











Did this one today also 26" Blings. :biggrin: 








































:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Dec 7 2010, 11:40 AM~19263597
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Anybody have info on steps or parts needed to do this to this style dodge?


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Dec 17 2010, 10:22 AM~19352362
> *Busy day at work today.
> 
> 
> ...


any pics of that monster lifted ford?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Dec 17 2010, 11:22 AM~19352362
> *Busy day at work today.
> 
> 
> ...


*DAMN THEY LOOK NICE !!*


----------



## bigbelly (May 1, 2010)




----------



## LILPHATANDLOVINGIT (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Dec 17 2010, 07:46 PM~19356466
> *DAMN THEY LOOK NICE !!
> *


x2!!! :0


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Dec 17 2010, 11:22 AM~19352362
> *Busy day at work today.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LILPHATANDLOVINGIT_@Dec 17 2010, 08:48 PM~19357488
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Dec 7 2010, 11:40 AM~19263597
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Anybody have info on steps or parts needed to do this to this style dodge?


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 18 2010, 01:36 PM~19361450
> *Anybody have info on steps or parts needed to do this to this style dodge?
> *


lots of cuttin and welding


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 18 2010, 01:51 PM~19361537
> *lots of cuttin and welding
> *


lol you got that right .... bodied


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 14 2010, 05:02 PM~19326373
> *Fuckin SICK! More pics!!!
> *


ima get some this week end if it dont rain lol


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Dec 5 2010, 11:18 AM~19244250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 18 2010, 12:51 PM~19361537
> *lots of cuttin and welding
> *


 :wow: pics and more info please LOL


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 18 2010, 04:10 PM~19362343
> *:wow:  pics and more info please LOL
> *


just take a pic of yours on a transport and a pic of all that big $$$ stacks you got and send it to Extensive metal works in TX ive seen alot of bodydropped duallys they done and all look nice,a few good people in socal to. and red could do some good to it but i dont think they really gettin into body droppin em


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 19 2010, 12:49 AM~19365895
> *just take a pic of yours on a transport and a pic of all that big $$$ stacks you got and send it to Extensive metal works in TX ive seen alot of bodydropped duallys they done and all look nice,a few good people in socal to. and red could do some good to it but i dont think they really gettin into body droppin em
> *


LOL not trying to minitruck(bodydrop) it just wondering best way to get it low and still be functinal as a truck without spending tons of money LOL


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 19 2010, 02:09 AM~19365949
> *LOL not trying to minitruck(bodydrop) it just wondering best way to get it low and still be functinal as a truck without spending tons of money LOL
> *


lol well as low as that truck is you have to spend alot. dont matter tony you got it!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Here's a video I did like 45 mines ago


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 19 2010, 04:57 PM~19369302
> *Here's a video I did like 45 mines ago
> 
> 
> ...


Cool video!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside64_@Dec 19 2010, 11:25 PM~19371055
> *Cool video!!!
> *


Thanks


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 19 2010, 08:33 PM~19371156
> *Thanks
> *


More sneek peeks! :biggrin: We know you got them!!!


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

ADDED SOME 19.5 WITH THE


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

^


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Dec 5 2010, 12:39 PM~19244404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


_lyK6AY9j3w&feature=related
_OwTLPgsmcA&feature=related


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

that truck is fuckin BAAADDDD


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

so those long bed mega cabs are those all custom made? found this one in a small dealer out here
http://www.freshcars4u.com/Hotcakes/Invent...6;34,500.html#2


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

FOR SALE :biggrin: 











Here's the link

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=574546


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

I like my Trucks the way I like my Women! Fat in the Ass!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 20 2010, 12:33 AM~19371720
> *More sneek peeks!  :biggrin: We know you got them!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Found this site on the www. Badges are about $250 each. I like them... :biggrin: 

Url: http://www.billetbadges.com/gallery/





















> *Thank you for your interest in some CNC machined aluminum custom Billet Badges. I would like to be able to do the design that you requested, but I can not due to trademark issues with Ford. I have received a cease and desist letter from Ford’s attorneys and I can no longer create badges that have a Ford trademarked name or logo on them. For example, “F-150”, “Lightning”, “Mustang”, “Ford”, “XLT”, “Triton”, etc. I can however use different letter and number combination. For example “SD-350”, “F-365”, “X-150”, etc. Please let me know if you have any other custom ideas for that first line of text. Talk to you soon. Steve Smart Billet Badges*


----------



## og68ss (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Dec 25 2010, 04:58 PM~19419354
> *_lyK6AY9j3w&feature=related
> _OwTLPgsmcA&feature=related
> *


 :worship:


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Dec 29 2010, 07:35 PM~19452757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Dec 25 2010, 03:58 PM~19419354
> *_lyK6AY9j3w&feature=related
> _OwTLPgsmcA&feature=related
> *


 :wow:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Dec 25 2010, 12:50 AM~19416311
> *ADDED SOME 19.5 WITH THE
> 
> 
> ...


JD whats the ticket on 19.5"s


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Dec 29 2010, 07:35 PM~19452757
> *
> 
> 
> ...




I LIKE!!! :biggrin: 












06 Ford F350 2wd crew cab dually diesel,LARIAT fully loaded with leather inside VERY CLEAN 24in big rig wheels,intake,exhaust,power programer,hid headlights and fog lights,smoked cab and taillights,JVC touch screen indash tv with nav,Viper alarm with remote start and a train horn. Truck is at my friends carlot posted forsale right now and they can help with financing if you dont have all the cash!! you can reach them at 336 855 1003 or me at 336 509 3798 $27500 obo might consider some trade ins just depends on what it is.


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jan 3 2011, 12:11 AM~19487072
> *I LIKE!!!  :biggrin:
> 06 Ford F350 2wd crew cab dually diesel,LARIAT fully loaded with leather inside VERY CLEAN 24in big rig wheels,intake,exhaust,power programer,hid headlights and fog lights,smoked cab and taillights,JVC touch screen indash tv with nav,Viper alarm with remote start and a train horn. Truck is at my friends carlot posted forsale right now and they can help with financing if you dont have all the cash!! you can reach them at 336 855 1003 or me at 336 509 3798 $27500 obo might consider some trade ins just depends on what it is.
> 
> ...



very nice.....  good luck with ur sale


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 6 2010, 02:59 PM~19254686
> *06 Ford F350 2wd crew cab dually diesel,LARIAT fully loaded with leather inside VERY CLEAN 24in big rig wheels,intake,exhaust,power programer,hid headlights and fog lights,smoked cab and taillights,JVC touch screen indash tv with nav,Viper alarm with remote start and a train horn. Truck is at my friends carlot posted forsale right now and they can help with financing if you dont have all the cash!! you can reach them at 336 855 1003 or me at 336 509 3798 $27500 obo might consider some trade ins just depends on what it is.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Is that stock suspension?


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover_@Jan 3 2011, 10:43 AM~19489909
> *Nice! Is that stock suspension?
> *


yea its stock with the 2in lowering shakles in the rear to level it


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

still have this one for sale 15,000







\
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=5&t=567389


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Jan 3 2011, 04:01 AM~19488774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

I hope to get some work done on my 96 suburban this year


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Jan 3 2011, 05:01 AM~19488774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Jan 3 2011, 03:08 PM~19491327
> *still have this one for sale 15,000
> 
> 
> ...


Pm the info on it !


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Found this on another forum...  

On my way to work this morning had a little snow on the ground a lady in a crown vic lost control and slid over in my lane. I had no where to go. Makes me wanna puke looking at this picture.


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Jan 7 2011, 04:04 PM~19533277
> *Found this on another forum...
> 
> On my way to work this morning had a little snow on the ground a lady in a crown vic lost control and slid over in my lane. I had no where to go. Makes me wanna puke looking at this picture.
> ...


 :0


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Dec 25 2010, 03:58 PM~19419354
> *_lyK6AY9j3w&feature=related
> _OwTLPgsmcA&feature=related
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## renzo778 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Jan 7 2011, 05:04 PM~19533277
> *Found this on another forum...
> 
> On my way to work this morning had a little snow on the ground a lady in a crown vic lost control and slid over in my lane. I had no where to go. Makes me wanna puke looking at this picture.
> ...


 hno: hno: hno: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: Thats a fukin shame!!!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Jan 7 2011, 04:04 PM~19533277
> *Found this on another forum...
> 
> On my way to work this morning had a little snow on the ground a lady in a crown vic lost control and slid over in my lane. I had no where to go. Makes me wanna puke looking at this picture.
> ...


 :0


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Jan 2 2011, 07:56 PM~19485501
> *JD whats the ticket on 19.5"s
> *


2600 MOUNTED BALANCED INSTALLED


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Jan 7 2011, 07:04 PM~19533277
> *Found this on another forum...
> 
> On my way to work this morning had a little snow on the ground a lady in a crown vic lost control and slid over in my lane. I had no where to go. Makes me wanna puke looking at this picture.
> ...


 What forum if you don't mind please (please pm me if you prefer). This truck was up for sale and supposedly sold just a week ago. Hmmmm.

I was negotiating with owner about this truck. West Virginia right?


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vazquejs_@Jan 8 2011, 08:53 AM~19537756
> *What forum if you don't mind please (please pm me if you prefer).  This truck was up for sale and supposedly sold just a week ago.  Hmmmm.
> 
> I was negotiating with owner about this truck.  West Virginia right?
> *


You got mail Sir.


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Jan 7 2011, 04:04 PM~19533277
> *Found this on another forum...
> 
> On my way to work this morning had a little snow on the ground a lady in a crown vic lost control and slid over in my lane. I had no where to go. Makes me wanna puke looking at this picture.
> ...


That sucks bro!!!


----------



## renzo778 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southside64_@Jan 8 2011, 09:22 AM~19538703
> *That sucks bro!!!
> *


DAMN.........that sucks homie. I got tha same truck. I'd b fuuuukin pissed if that happened @ mine cuz.


----------



## mago (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mago_@Jan 11 2011, 12:06 AM~19563413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

rockstars are so nice


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Some old pics of mine! Im redoing it now...


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Dec 5 2010, 09:43 AM~19243780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's a badddd mother [email protected]#$! right there! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2011-Ford-F...=item3cb40894f8


----------



## SATURDAY CRUISER (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 18 2010, 08:03 PM~18844398
> *Looks cool, but i wonder how many layers of skin he has left on his leg!  :0
> *


Was thinking the same thing :wow:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

I have a set of 19" front and 22" rear custom bolt on true directional wheels for a 88-2000 chevy Dually should also fit dodge. There one of a kind. No there set out there. Asking $2800 OBO. Open to trades for anything. Sold Dually have no use for them


----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ra8dernation_@Jan 13 2011, 02:19 PM~19587260
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ra8dernation_@Jan 13 2011, 03:22 PM~19587280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

:wow: :wow: looks kinda weird, but good layd out.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Seen this on the side of the street today but some constructionsite LOL


----------



## COUNTYSTAUTOSPORTS (Feb 7, 2007)

FOR SALE 2004 RAM CUMMINS 58KMILES CLOTH INTERIOR MUSIC UPGRADES STROBES 2 TRAIN HORN 2 20 GALLON TANKS BIG OAIS COMPRESSOR NEEDS NOTHING BOAT 1986 COBRA FULL AIR RIDE IN TRAILER TAKING OFFERS BIKE NOT INCLUDED


----------



## SATURDAY CRUISER (Mar 11, 2008)

Love those damn Fords :biggrin:


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Jan 7 2011, 04:04 PM~19533277
> *Found this on another forum...
> 
> On my way to work this morning had a little snow on the ground a lady in a crown vic lost control and slid over in my lane. I had no where to go. Makes me wanna puke looking at this picture.
> ...


Are those direct bolt on's or Those have adapters on them, Please pm me some info on them wheels, got a customer in the market for 22's for chevy dually 8 lug and i have never sold dually wheels before..... How does it work when you buy a set of them rims you get 6? Sorry i am new to the dually market. :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SATURDAY CRUISER_@Jan 13 2011, 11:51 PM~19591216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 13 2011, 03:57 PM~19588025
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUNTYSTAUTOSPORTS_@Jan 13 2011, 08:17 PM~19590714
> *FOR SALE 2004 RAM CUMMINS 58KMILES CLOTH INTERIOR MUSIC UPGRADES STROBES 2 TRAIN HORN 2 20 GALLON TANKS BIG OAIS COMPRESSOR NEEDS NOTHING BOAT 1986 COBRA FULL AIR RIDE IN TRAILER TAKING OFFERS BIKE NOT INCLUDED
> 
> 
> ...


What's the ticket?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by COUNTYSTAUTOSPORTS_@Jan 13 2011, 07:17 PM~19590714
> *FOR SALE 2004 RAM CUMMINS 58KMILES CLOTH INTERIOR MUSIC UPGRADES STROBES 2 TRAIN HORN 2 20 GALLON TANKS BIG OAIS COMPRESSOR NEEDS NOTHING BOAT 1986 COBRA FULL AIR RIDE IN TRAILER TAKING OFFERS BIKE NOT INCLUDED
> 
> 
> ...


You have more info/specs on what was done to get the ass that low? looks like you where able to keep the bed stock?? what was done to get them wheels to tuck in the hips?


----------



## COUNTYSTAUTOSPORTS (Feb 7, 2007)

ITS ON EBAY NOW HAVE IT SET A LITTLE FOR THE TIMES BUT NOT IN A REAL RUSH WOULD LIKE TO HAVE IT GONE AFTER THE SPRING


----------



## COUNTYSTAUTOSPORTS (Feb 7, 2007)

CORRECT BED IS ALL STOCK I STILL USE THE TRUCK FOR EVERYTHING LIKE FULL PALLETS OF CONCRETE A FEW TIMES WITH NO PROBLEMS ACTUALLY DROVE LIKE A CADDY WITH ALL THAT WEIGHT. LEFT THE FRAME STOCK NOTCHED IT UP A COUPLE INCHES AND THEN IN TOWARDS THE CENTER A COUPLE OF INCHES TO MAKE ROOM FOR THE BAGS IT WAS REAL TIGHT TO THE TIRE BUT BEEN IN FOR 6 YEARS WITH NO PROBLEMS SO CANT COMPLAIN HANDLES PRETTY GOOD FOR ITS SIZE AND WEIGHT PEOPLE ARE IMPRESSED WHEN I TAKE THEM FOR A RIDE AND PULL SOME STUNTS


----------



## COUNTYSTAUTOSPORTS (Feb 7, 2007)

HERE IS A CLOSER PIC


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by COUNTYSTAUTOSPORTS_@Jan 18 2011, 10:30 PM~19636402
> *HERE IS A CLOSER PIC
> 
> 
> ...


You built it all yourself? including the trailing arms? is the front just lowered or is it on air too i been going back and forth on my dodge to drop it that low or now and how did you get the real wheels to tuck??


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

4 SALE 1999 F 350 7.3 L DIESEL DUALLY 5TH WHEEL TAGGED CLEAN TITLE 126K MILES


----------



## COUNTYSTAUTOSPORTS (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 19 2011, 03:42 AM~19636801
> *You built it all yourself? including the trailing arms? is the front just lowered or is it on air too i been going back and forth on my dodge to drop it that low or now and how did you get the real wheels to tuck??
> *


all built by myself front is bagged too. the rear is notched about 3 inches and bed sides are custom extended wider that was a lot of work. truck is on ebay 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...K%3AMESELX%3AIT


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by COUNTYSTAUTOSPORTS_@Jan 20 2011, 11:02 PM~19656867
> *all built by myself front is bagged too. the rear is notched about 3 inches and bed sides are custom extended wider that was a lot of work. truck is on ebay
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...K%3AMESELX%3AIT
> *


I got some dually hips that where made 2" wider but the company who made them didnt do the best job on them i have put them in my truck yet its still in paint


----------



## COUNTYSTAUTOSPORTS (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 21 2011, 03:38 AM~19657141
> *I got some dually hips that where made 2" wider but the company who made them didnt do the best job on them i have put them in my truck yet its still in paint
> *


YA MOST OF THAT STUFF SUCKS I CUSTOMIZED MY OWN AND IT SUCKED TOO


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 21 2011, 12:38 AM~19657141
> *I got some dually hips that where made 2" wider but the company who made them didnt do the best job on them i have put them in my truck yet its still in paint
> *


 :wow:


----------



## "SICK66" (Jan 12, 2011)

heres my 87 pulling my boys k5


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

> heres my 87 pulling my boys k5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


boy we put that truck to work today !!!!


----------



## "SICK66" (Jan 12, 2011)

It earned its stripes.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> heres my 87 pulling my boys k5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

> It earned its stripes.
> [/b]


and some !!


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> heres my 87 pulling my boys k5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow!love the way it looks


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> heres my 87 pulling my boys k5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good!


----------



## "SICK66" (Jan 12, 2011)

thanks , lots of work and help from my home boy


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> heres my 87 pulling my boys k5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> heres my 87 pulling my boys k5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Fuckin sick!!!!!


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

some new wheel and tires on the esv just need to re powder and put the fox shocks on


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

Looks nice never seen escalade like that. I think some bigger tires n you would look even better


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Jan 23 2011, 09:47 PM~19677062
> *some new wheel and tires on the esv just need to re powder and put the fox shocks on
> 
> 
> ...


Those are nice wheels, what kind are they? And what did they run you? Thanks


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Caddylac+Jan 23 2011, 07:12 PM~19677330-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xd Diesels $3300 to $4000 with tires ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Jan 23 2011, 06:47 PM~19677062
> *some new wheel and tires on the esv just need to re powder and put the fox shocks on
> 
> 
> ...


*looks nice !! any pics on how much do they stick out the fenders ??*


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jan 23 2011, 08:03 PM~19677863
> *looks nice !!  any pics on how much do they stick out the fenders ??
> *


alot ,sorry i dont have any pics... ...thats the look i like ...i dont like it when 4 wheel drives tuck the tires...


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Jan 23 2011, 08:43 PM~19678346
> *alot ,sorry i dont have any pics... ...thats the look i like ...i dont like it when 4 wheel drives tuck the tires...
> *


got to be stickin out !! ... lifted tuckin = roll over lol ... is that the one with the boggers ? shit is sick!!


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

can some one pm the number to the guy from froroda that owns the red codiac on the big wheels...i met him in Vegas at the sema show......i belive its Diesel wheels compane...thanx


----------



## GroupieLuvCivic (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sonu_@Nov 16 2010, 04:08 PM~19084609
> *Why would you do up a Lowrider Jetta :wow:  :barf:  :buttkick:
> *



Its not just a JETTA for your info it is a euro legend now, "The Passion"! Built by the DeAlba's, Mario's Auto Works, and Elite Car Club


----------



## GroupieLuvCivic (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Sep 26 2010, 07:50 PM~18668089
> *:wow:
> *



Thanks


----------



## GroupieLuvCivic (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Oct 2 2010, 11:14 PM~18722233
> *sick
> *



Thanks


----------



## GroupieLuvCivic (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doggy_@Oct 6 2010, 09:12 PM~18756387
> *what size rims are on the jetta
> *


13" x 7


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Jan 23 2011, 08:43 PM~19678346
> *alot ,sorry i dont have any pics... ...thats the look i like ...i dont like it when 4 wheel drives tuck the tires...
> *


*thats cool thats the look alike also. i was just curious because thats the size rim i was thinking of getting for my 09 chevy 4x4 short bed....*








*this is the look i want......*


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Wheels price lowwered. $2500


----------



## COUNTYSTAUTOSPORTS (Feb 7, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...K%3AMESELX%3AIT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

would a 1990 silverado 1500. Ext. cab shortbed be good for towing??


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 24 2011, 11:22 PM~19689899
> *would a 1990 silverado 1500. Ext. cab shortbed be good for towing??
> *


depends what your towing, and what kind of trailer. Personally i wouldnt use onw


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Jan 25 2011, 05:29 PM~19694401
> *depends what your towing, and what kind of trailer. Personally i wouldnt use onw
> *


well i want a new truck but cant afford, this guy selling 1 for 500 and it got 15k on a rebuilt motor, 18 ft trailer towing a lac, not suer far tho


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> heres my 87 pulling my boys k5
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CLEAN TRUCK :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> heres my 87 pulling my boys k5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 25 2011, 02:42 AM~19690844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## renzo778 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 25 2011, 03:40 AM~19690842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :0


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

I used to tow with mine all the time



























> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 24 2011, 11:22 PM~19689899
> *would a 1990 silverado 1500. Ext. cab shortbed be good for towing??
> *


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

I have this









but in the future would like to add 3 more inches on the lift so I can go with some 22x14s


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> heres my 87 pulling my boys k5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those trucks are bad ass!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 25 2011, 10:07 PM~19698559
> *well i want a new truck but cant afford, this guy selling 1 for 500 and it got 15k on a rebuilt motor, 18 ft trailer towing a lac, not suer far tho
> *


my nissan titan hauls my 64 all the time just fine......on a 20 foot trailer


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ63_@Jan 28 2011, 07:47 AM~19721141
> *I have this
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 24 2011, 11:22 PM~19689899
> *would a 1990 silverado 1500. Ext. cab shortbed be good for towing??
> *


I TOW WIT MY DADS 90 CHEVY 1500. 22FT DECK TRAILER WIT A 87 CAPRICE ON IT JUST FINE.............SO U SHOULD B GOOD TILL UR READY FOR SUMTIN BIGGER


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ63_@Jan 28 2011, 07:38 AM~19721079
> *I used to tow with mine all the time
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DJ63_@Jan 28 2011, 10:38 AM~19721079
> *I used to tow with mine all the time
> 
> 
> ...


thats whats up guys


----------



## IMPALLAC (Jun 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Dec 2 2010, 12:20 PM~19220346
> *BOLT PATTERN? PRICE TAG?
> *


They are 8 lug...... 22" with 37" Tires..... $1800


----------



## IMPALLAC (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> heres my 87 pulling my boys k5
> 
> 
> 
> ...



are those 22's or 24's?


----------



## "SICK66" (Jan 12, 2011)

22s on 285 35 22 and 4 inch drop


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> 22s on 285 35 22  and 4 inch drop
> [/b]


 :thumbsup: thanks man


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 24 2011, 12:41 AM~19679890
> *can some one pm the number to the guy from froroda that owns the red codiac on the big wheels...i met him in Vegas at the sema show......i belive its Diesel wheels compane...thanx
> *


anyone ever get to you about this??? let me check where that number is at...


----------



## FATBOY818 (Apr 4, 2009)

WWW.BLVDRIDERZ.COM

Check it out!!

It's a new social network for Car Clubs. Here, You will be able to create a profile for your club and link it to all it's members. You can also post pictures on forums, and view/create events for all to see, to make easier browsing for weekend cruises, car shows, and picnics... ALL FOR FREE. Sign up today and be one of the first involved in this new concept... 


-FAT BOY-

WWW.BLVDRIDERZ.COM


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> heres my 87 pulling my boys k5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## renzo778 (Feb 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. BO$$ HOGG (Jun 23, 2009)

For sale 20,000 or trade for impala conv.


----------



## MESSYK1N (Dec 17, 2005)

I miss my old nalgona.








So I got me a new one. Anybody got some 24's for sale? LMK.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MESSYK1N_@Feb 2 2011, 06:02 PM~19770155
> *I miss my old nalgona.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowProLac (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 11 2011, 10:41 AM~19565887
> *Some old pics of mine! Im redoing it now...
> 
> 
> ...


i think i seen you comming back from NC last sat about 3 or 3:30am. Did you pute white wheels on it?


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MESSYK1N_@Feb 2 2011, 07:02 PM~19770155
> *I miss my old nalgona.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Bad ass


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowProLac_@Feb 3 2011, 03:46 PM~19779339
> *i think i seen you comming back from NC last sat about 3 or 3:30am. Did you pute white wheels on it?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MESSYK1N (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU+Dec 4 2010, 12:11 PM~19236298-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 4 2011, 01:46 AM~19784935
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 post them pics homie :biggrin:


----------



## LowProLac (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 4 2011, 01:46 AM~19784935
> *:biggrin:
> *


Hahaha I knew it! I called Chris Powell the next day and he told me it was you. By far that is the sickest truck I have ever seen. Looks so clean rolling. Do you still have your lacs?


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowProLac_@Feb 4 2011, 06:27 AM~19785498
> *Hahaha I knew it! I called Chris Powell the next day and he told me it was you. By far that is the sickest truck I have ever seen. Looks so clean rolling. Do you still have your lacs?
> *


Always got them Lacs on Deck! Thanks for the Words Homie! Still got some things Im doing to it! Always For Sale??? :biggrin: 

Do I know you?


----------



## LowProLac (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 6 2011, 11:53 PM~19806247
> *Always got them Lacs on Deck! Thanks for the Words Homie! Still got some things Im doing to it! Always For Sale???  :biggrin:
> 
> Do I know you?
> *


I dont know if i have ever met you in person. I met Chris right before he moved to Bedford. Heard alot about you and have seen your rides. I has a 63 Impala, 95 Lac, 96 900RR. Now im just rolling a 2001 Tahoe but i have some plans for that aswel. It was funny because im comming back from NC and I seen your truck and i told my girlfriend I know of this guy who has some nice ass stuff, so i called Chris and sure enough... lol Your popular homie! Now post some pics!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

No Pics Yet!!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Jan 28 2011, 08:00 PM~19725557
> *I TOW WIT MY DADS 90 CHEVY 1500. 22FT DECK TRAILER WIT A 87 CAPRICE ON IT JUST FINE.............SO U SHOULD B GOOD TILL UR READY FOR SUMTIN BIGGER
> *



what motor???


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> For sale 20,000 or trade for impala conv.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 7 2011, 09:08 PM~19814055
> *what motor???
> *


350


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 7 2011, 07:17 PM~19812441
> *No Pics Yet!!!
> *


awww cmon kricket! :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Feb 8 2011, 12:01 AM~19815222
> *350
> *


my truck has the smaller v8 but its a 5 speed how will it do??


----------



## SATURDAY CRUISER (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 8 2011, 05:46 AM~19816236
> *awww cmon kricket!  :biggrin:
> *


Stop being stingy with the Duelly love Kricket


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SATURDAY CRUISER_@Feb 8 2011, 08:16 AM~19816871
> *Stop being stingy with the Duelly love Kricket
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 8 2011, 08:29 AM~19816954
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CANDYBLUE94 (Apr 18, 2007)

MY TRUCK BEFORE.


----------



## CANDYBLUE94 (Apr 18, 2007)

THE AFTER.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

92 On 24s built at www.lowboymotorsports.com


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 8 2011, 08:13 AM~19816847
> *my truck has the smaller v8 but its a 5 speed how will it do??
> *


ITL DO FINE .........U COULD ALWAYS UPGRADE THE TRANS IF U tryIN TO KEEP THE TRUCK


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Feb 8 2011, 07:58 PM~19822664
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  can you put 22 or 4s on a 4x4?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 10 2011, 12:04 AM~19833465
> * can you put 22 or 4s on a 4x4?
> *


you may as well lift it,i think i seen one around here on semi wheels jacked WAY the fuck up,as in parked daily next to it and decided that wasnt a good idea when i could see the donk on the other side n he was lookin over at me at the same time. could literally park a car under it,as some dumbass in a honda had tried that night at the casino :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

2011 FORD F-350
26' AMERICAN FORCE (FREEDOM WHEELS)
BUILT BY WWW.BOWTIESOUTH.COM


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Feb 11 2011, 12:38 PM~19845381
> *2011 FORD F-350
> 26' AMERICAN FORCE (FREEDOM WHEELS)
> BUILT BY WWW.BOWTIESOUTH.COM
> ...


NICE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Feb 11 2011, 12:38 PM~19845381
> *2011 FORD F-350
> 26' AMERICAN FORCE (FREEDOM WHEELS)
> BUILT BY WWW.BOWTIESOUTH.COM
> ...


*looks nice !!
any chevy's ??*


----------



## 21463SS (Apr 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Feb 11 2011, 01:38 PM~19845381
> *2011 FORD F-350
> 26' AMERICAN FORCE (FREEDOM WHEELS)
> BUILT BY WWW.BOWTIESOUTH.COM
> ...


HOLLY SHIT THATS THE WAY TO SHUT THE SHIT DOWN BRO. :machinegun: :thumbsup: :worship: :guns: :h5:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 11 2011, 09:35 PM~19848165
> *looks nice !!
> any chevy's ??
> *


2008 Chevrolet Kodiac 4500
26' American Force (1 off BOWTIE SOUTH Design)
BUILT BY WWW.BOWTIESOUTH.COM


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

Another Ford :biggrin: :biggrin: 

AMERICAN BAD-ASS
BUILT BY WWW.BOWTIESOUTH.COM


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

FOR KICKS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Feb 12 2011, 11:26 AM~19851881
> *FOR KICKS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
whats up homie...


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 12 2011, 12:31 PM~19851907
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> whats up homie...
> *


whats good with you brotha


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Feb 12 2011, 01:26 PM~19851881
> *FOR KICKS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ok ok, YOU WIN


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 12 2011, 12:41 PM~19851959
> *ok ok, YOU WIN
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Feb 12 2011, 10:15 AM~19851814
> *2008 Chevrolet Kodiac 4500
> 26' American Force (1 off BOWTIE SOUTH Design)
> BUILT BY WWW.BOWTIESOUTH.COM
> ...


*looks good !!
any 3500 chevys ??*


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Feb 12 2011, 10:15 AM~19851814
> *2008 Chevrolet Kodiac 4500
> 26' American Force (1 off BOWTIE SOUTH Design)
> BUILT BY WWW.BOWTIESOUTH.COM
> ...


i think im in love :biggrin: 

now thats my dream truck


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Feb 12 2011, 10:15 AM~19851814
> *2008 Chevrolet Kodiac 4500
> 26' American Force (1 off BOWTIE SOUTH Design)
> BUILT BY WWW.BOWTIESOUTH.COM
> ...


This is a BADD ASS TRUCK!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Feb 12 2011, 10:46 AM~19851982
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## renzo778 (Feb 21, 2008)

Fukin sweet :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Feb 12 2011, 01:46 PM~19851982
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Feb 12 2011, 06:24 PM~19851865
> *Another Ford  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> AMERICAN BAD-ASS
> ...


i love that one


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Feb 12 2011, 10:24 AM~19851865
> *Another Ford  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> AMERICAN BAD-ASS
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)




----------



## renzo778 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 13 2011, 07:08 PM~19860370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What size and how much r tha wheels on tha old school black chevy??


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Feb 12 2011, 10:26 AM~19851881
> *FOR KICKS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


KOOL PIC!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Feb 11 2011, 12:38 PM~19845381
> *2011 FORD F-350
> 26' AMERICAN FORCE (FREEDOM WHEELS)
> BUILT BY WWW.BOWTIESOUTH.COM
> ...


 :0 this matha fuker is badass!!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Feb 11 2011, 12:38 PM~19845381
> *2011 FORD F-350
> 26' AMERICAN FORCE (FREEDOM WHEELS)
> BUILT BY WWW.BOWTIESOUTH.COM
> ...


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

My Old Dually...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 13 2011, 09:58 PM~19862820
> *My Old Dually...
> 
> 
> ...


damn id still mob that on the streets :biggrin:


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

is there anybody out there towing with a ford 6.0 with minimal problems


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Feb 13 2011, 09:52 PM~19861287
> *:0  this matha fuker is badass!!!!
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


whats good huey :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Feb 13 2011, 10:03 PM~19861420
> *
> *


    :h5:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Feb 14 2011, 07:29 AM~19865197
> *is there anybody out there towing with a ford 6.0 with minimal problems
> *




I have no problems with my 06 6.0


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Feb 14 2011, 07:29 AM~19865197
> *is there anybody out there towing with a ford 6.0 with minimal problems
> *


no, id never invest in a 6slo


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Feb 14 2011, 10:37 AM~19865801
> *no, id never invest in a 6slo
> *


05 f350 with the 6.0 does good...its for towing bro not for the track :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 12 2011, 10:21 PM~19854653
> *:biggrin:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do+Feb 14 2011, 07:29 AM~19865197-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea i had a 06 6.0 F350 and she did great still she got stolen!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

from the snow storm we had a week ago. I hate that my truck dont fit in the garage. :uh:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 14 2011, 10:32 PM~19872659
> *from the snow storm we had a week ago. I hate that my truck dont fit in the garage. :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SATURDAY CRUISER (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 15 2011, 01:32 AM~19872659
> *from the snow storm we had a week ago. I hate that my truck dont fit in the garage. :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


A Skim if my truck looked like that I would never have it in the garage that bitch is hot and even better in person :thumbsup:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Feb 14 2011, 07:43 AM~19865251
> *whats good huey   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


nothing much jus here chiln :cheesy: .... diggn that truck fukn badass  how u doin???


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Feb 11 2011, 12:38 PM~19845381
> *2011 FORD F-350
> 26' AMERICAN FORCE (FREEDOM WHEELS)
> BUILT BY WWW.BOWTIESOUTH.COM
> ...


bad ass truck !!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 14 2011, 10:32 PM~19872659
> *from the snow storm we had a week ago. I hate that my truck dont fit in the garage. :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


damn skim it looks good out in the snow though :biggrin: 

looks like it ready to go leave some people in the ditch as well :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Nice stall^^


----------



## Hang Time Mazda (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 7 2011, 09:17 PM~19812441
> *No Pics Yet!!!
> *



I know I saw you today at Concord Mills and I was blown away as soon as I saw the truck then noticed it was you and thought, "damn he has ALWAYS got something badass!" 


anyway, the truck is hot!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hang Time Mazda_@Feb 20 2011, 07:20 PM~19918722
> *I know I saw you today at Concord Mills and I was blown away as soon as I saw the truck then noticed it was you and thought, "damn he has ALWAYS got something badass!"
> anyway, the truck is hot!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: I seen you! I lead on the horn! I was looking at Bass Boats! :0 :run: :sprint: 




Im going fishing!!! :naughty:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 15 2011, 02:40 AM~19873702
> *damn skim it looks good out in the snow though  :biggrin:
> 
> looks like it ready to go leave some people in the ditch as well  :biggrin:
> *


its funny because I took these just before that pic was taken


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Feb 20 2011, 03:51 PM~19917387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 22 2011, 07:59 PM~19936636
> *its funny because I took these just before that pic was taken
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Feb 23 2011, 07:15 AM~19938571
> *LOOKING GOOD
> *


Thanks my friend.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 22 2011, 07:59 PM~19936636
> *its funny because I took these just before that pic was taken
> 
> 
> ...


You got the truck to pull them out..


----------



## chevyone (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ra8dernation_@Jan 13 2011, 02:46 PM~19587432
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :wow:


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)




----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wildmint_@Feb 25 2011, 02:01 PM~19960261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 13 2011, 08:58 PM~19862820
> *My Old Dually...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wantsome (May 14, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Wildmint_@Feb 25 2011, 03:01 PM~19960261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 4 2010, 09:03 AM~17957935
> *Not A dually but i guess we can call it a big truck
> pulled it out of the shop yesterday washed her down and showed her off a little bit , Was a GREAT day
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 22 2011, 07:59 PM~19936636
> *its funny because I took these just before that pic was taken
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats some luck,cmon dont people ever realize snow means go slow,and dont just slam on your brakes like a moron,therefore go slow and just be steady :biggrin:


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

HAS ANYBODY DONE A LONGBED TO SHORTBED CONVERSION???


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wantsome_@Feb 25 2011, 05:06 PM~19961095
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)




----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Dec 11 2006, 04:29 PM~6742973
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Hope that car is used as a hopper :uh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Feb 28 2011, 03:21 PM~19981222
> *HAS ANYBODY DONE A LONGBED TO SHORTBED CONVERSION???
> *


yes on a slammed superduty regular cab


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 22 2011, 09:59 PM~19936636
> *its funny because I took these just before that pic was taken
> 
> 
> ...


i CAN NOT believe that you get so much snow...that shit is crazy...i'm staying here, not taking that vacation to tx


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 7 2011, 11:32 PM~20039396
> *yes on a slammed superduty regular cab
> *


ME N MY DAD R GONA SHORT A 90S CHEVY DIESEL


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> some new wheel and tires on the esv just need to re powder and put the fox shocks on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Feb 12 2011, 10:15 AM~19851814
> *2008 Chevrolet Kodiac 4500
> 26' American Force (1 off BOWTIE SOUTH Design)
> BUILT BY WWW.BOWTIESOUTH.COM
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: that's nice


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 13 2011, 06:08 PM~19860370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: those are nice trucks


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Anyone know if a 2000 and up F250 front clip will fit a 2000 F150?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> > some new wheel and tires on the esv just need to re powder and put the fox shocks on
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

LIFTD


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Mar 7 2011, 11:55 AM~20035268
> *Hope that car is used as a hopper  :uh:
> *


redid it kandy magenta with a single bmh piston to the front w/10 batteries- back bumper? yes. showed indoor vegas super show? yes, it did.


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Goodfellas NorCal


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 26 2011, 03:13 PM~20187089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

up


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## mafiacustoms (Oct 13, 2005)

Check out a few pix of the Burban.(T.S Designs) :biggrin:


----------



## mafiacustoms (Oct 13, 2005)

ttttttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 4 2011, 07:51 PM~20259278
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm CHILIS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mafiacustoms_@Apr 3 2011, 03:32 PM~20249331
> *Check out a few pix of the Burban.(T.S Designs) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## A&Rplating (Mar 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 4 2011, 08:51 PM~20259278
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 83caddyhopper (Jan 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 14 2011, 12:58 AM~19862820
> *My Old Dually...
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: nice... does anyone still make wire wheels for dually's......


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 4 2011, 06:49 PM~20259247
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83caddyhopper_@Apr 7 2011, 09:20 PM~20287547
> *:cheesy:  nice... does anyone still make wire wheels for dually's......
> *


I dont think so???


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

I have a set of wire wheels for sale 22..anyone pm. For info


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

my brother bought this square body dually 3 weeks from the original owner. It's been a farm truck for 25 years! Picked it up for $1,000 and came with an original 1986 title.... had a seized caliper but $25 later it was *cement roads *probably for the first time in it's life...


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 14 2011, 11:32 PM~19872659
> *from the snow storm we had a week ago. I hate that my truck dont fit in the garage. :uh:
> 
> 
> ...



Just bought this one 2 months ago...


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 8 2011, 07:42 AM~20289759
> *my brother bought this square body dually 3 weeks from the original owner. It's been a farm truck for 25 years! Picked it up for $1,000 and came with an original 1986 title.... had a seized caliper but $25 later it was cement roads probably for the first time in it's life...
> 
> 
> ...


Good find! :wow: Wish i could find one like that!


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mafiacustoms_@Apr 3 2011, 05:32 PM~20249331
> *Check out a few pix of the Burban.(T.S Designs) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 damn


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

:0


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

WTF, my car is bigger than the houses across the street... :biggrin:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Apr 13 2011, 10:46 PM~20335149
> *WTF, my car is bigger than the houses across the street... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Apr 13 2011, 10:46 PM~20335149
> *WTF, my car is bigger than the houses across the street... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WTF U CAN PARK IN DIFFERNT DIRECTIONS


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Apr 13 2011, 11:46 PM~20335149
> *WTF, my car is bigger than the houses across the street... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 4 2011, 06:46 PM~20259211
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YES!!!!


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

Picked up the latest addition to my ride collection...


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mafiacustoms_@Apr 3 2011, 03:32 PM~20249331
> *Check out a few pix of the Burban.(T.S Designs) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


TTT for TSDesigns


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vazquejs_@May 1 2011, 07:12 AM~20458393
> *Picked up the latest addition to my ride collection...
> 
> 
> ...


didnt it just make a visit to the great northwest :biggrin:


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 1 2011, 01:35 PM~20459205
> *didnt it just make a visit to the great northwest  :biggrin:
> *


 No, not yet. I purchased it in Northern California while working in the Pacific Northwest. I drove it down to Southern California where I had my buddy upgrade the music then off to the wheel shop. 

From there, it was shipped out here to Central Florida. I report for work in the Pacific Northwest at the end of this week. The burb ships out first. Not sure what the the other vehicle I will ship out there will be. I'm still contemplating. LOL...


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@May 1 2011, 03:07 PM~20459744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 That is a fine looking dually! Looks great. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@May 1 2011, 12:07 PM~20459744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE!!


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Feb 25 2011, 01:45 PM~19959825
> *http://i56.tinypic.com/2qsqvzb.jpg
> [/b][/quote]
> :biggrin: :cool:*


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 4 2011, 05:49 PM~20259247
> *
> 
> 
> ...





> WHATS THE PRICE ON THIS BAD BOYS ALOT OFF CUSTOM WORK?


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~BIG SPANKS~_@May 1 2011, 04:47 PM~20460543
> *
> 
> WHATS THE PRICE ON THIS BAD BOYS ALOT OFF CUSTOM WORK?
> *


$75,000 obo


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

DURAMAXX!!!!!!!


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@May 5 2011, 04:24 AM~20488748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
is that the 6- 8 lift or 9-11???



what size tires and wheels please


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alex75_@May 5 2011, 09:46 AM~20490003
> *:0
> is that the 6- 8 lift or 9-11???
> what size tires and wheels please
> *


its the 9-11" but we leveled it...i dont like the sag look on 4x4s "their not low-lows" :biggrin: it was the perfect high of lift cuz i can still through things in d back n be able to unload them!!!  it sits on 37/13.5/20's


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

i got a set off wire wheels for sale 22" all 6 r wires pm if ur intrested


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

how is the gas??? :biggrin:


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

a couple more


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

Im building one just like this that should be done in a about another 3 weeks...except bigger with 37x 24s


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@May 5 2011, 11:28 AM~20490986
> *its the 9-11" but we leveled it...i dont like the sag look on 4x4s "their not low-lows" :biggrin: it was the perfect high of lift cuz i can still through things in d back n be able to unload them!!!  it sits on 37/13.5/20's
> *



looks real good.i have the same lift on 38.5x14.50x17s
i was asking because i want to stuff some 40s in there after i crank it up :biggrin:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@May 5 2011, 01:45 PM~20491908
> *Im building one just like this that should be done in a about another 3 weeks...except bigger with 37x 24s
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie you have all the nice toys :0


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alex75_@May 5 2011, 02:46 PM~20491921
> *damn homie you have all the nice toys :0
> *


Except a 57 or 59 rag....


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@May 5 2011, 01:49 PM~20491944
> *Except a 57 or 59 rag....
> *


well what are you waiting for??? :biggrin:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

All 6 are wire wheels


















for sale p.m if u have ?


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@May 5 2011, 02:43 PM~20491897
> *a couple more
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN HOMIE ARE ALL THESE UR TRUCKS??? BAD ASS!!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alex75_@May 5 2011, 02:45 PM~20491911
> *looks real good.i have the same lift on 38.5x14.50x17s
> i was asking because i want to stuff some 40s in there after i crank it up :biggrin:
> *


I HEAR U BRO...TIME FOR ME TO GET ME ANOTHER DIESEL  A NEW ONE!!!


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@May 5 2011, 03:43 PM~20491897
> *a couple more
> 
> 
> ...


Silverado is nice, but they fucked up the escalade, its a luxury suv not a monster truck


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:0


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)




----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@May 6 2011, 02:51 AM~20495827
> *Silverado is nice, but they fucked up the escalade, its a luxury suv not a monster truck
> *


Agreed!!!!!!


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES_@May 6 2011, 01:25 AM~20495119
> *
> 
> 
> ...



   

good price too !!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@May 6 2011, 10:01 AM~20497208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT STATE IS THIS? REASON I ASK IS CUZ I SEE MOST OF THESE TRUCKS HAVE SMALL TIRES!!!


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@May 6 2011, 11:39 AM~20497732
> *
> 
> good price too !!
> *


tanks homie i got some icooas and the wire wheels r just there.


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

I have a 1997 Chevy Crew cab 1/2 ton short bed truck. I know these trucks were built by Centurion Conversion, but I cant find too much more info than that. I have been on plenty of truck websites and forums and people know about them, but not much in detail Maybe someone on here knows? I have read that there was less than 30 of them made between the years of 1996 and 1998. If you guys have any info I would appreciate it. Thanks.

Pics when I first got the truck

















New paint job


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR+May 6 2011, 02:45 AM~20495820-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


California ....when you go a 12" to 14" wide wheel you have to go a smaller tire ....when you stuff the tire it looks like shit imho...


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@May 6 2011, 01:39 PM~20498381
> *No just a homies shop..
> California ....when you go a 12" to 14" wide wheel you have to go a smaller tire ....when you stuff the tire it looks like shit imho...
> *


WHAT ARE THE SIZE OF TIRES N WHEELS?????


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@May 6 2011, 03:27 PM~20498947
> *WHAT ARE THE SIZE OF TIRES N WHEELS?????
> *


22x14 wheels with a 35 inch tire .


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@May 6 2011, 12:27 PM~20497960
> *I have a 1997 Chevy Crew cab 1/2 ton short bed truck. I know these trucks were built by Centurion Conversion, but I cant find too much more info than that. I have been on plenty of truck websites and forums and people know about them, but not much in detail Maybe someone on here knows? I have read that there was less than 30 of them made between the years of 1996 and 1998. If you guys have any info I would appreciate it. Thanks.
> 
> Pics when I first got the truck
> ...


Sounds like you know everything you there is to know... They're a rare conversion built by Centurion. If you run the VIN it will most likely come up as a extended cab long bed.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@May 6 2011, 11:48 AM~20497777
> *WHAT STATE IS THIS? REASON I ASK IS CUZ I SEE MOST OF THESE TRUCKS HAVE SMALL TIRES!!!
> *


Look like those Hawaii trucks with the stretched out tires. But yeah, not diggin the tiny tires.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@May 6 2011, 01:39 PM~20498381
> *No just a homies shop..
> California ....when you go a 12" to 14" wide wheel you have to go a smaller tire ....when you stuff the tire it looks like shit imho...
> *


Why would that be?


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@May 5 2011, 06:24 AM~20488748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@May 5 2011, 05:45 PM~20491908
> *Im building one just like this that should be done in a about another 3 weeks...except bigger with 37x 24s
> 
> 
> ...


love it :0


----------



## certified hustler (May 20, 2010)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by certified hustler_@May 7 2011, 03:02 PM~20503978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

WHO HAULS A TAKE3 WIT A CHEVY ON 22.5 SEMI WHEELS


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@May 6 2011, 07:25 PM~20500270
> *Look like those Hawaii trucks with the stretched out tires.  But yeah, not diggin the tiny tires.
> *


I THOUGHT THE SAME... TOO MUCH SUSPENSION FOR LIL TIRES! MUST BE THE NEW LOOK... HAWAII LOOK!!!!!!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@May 5 2011, 06:24 AM~20488748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i do




> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@May 8 2011, 03:39 PM~20509136
> *WHO HAULS A TAKE3 WIT A CHEVY ON 22.5 SEMI WHEELS
> *


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@May 6 2011, 03:39 PM~20498381
> *No just a homies shop..
> California ....when you go a 12" to 14" wide wheel you have to go a smaller tire ....when you stuff the tire it looks like shit imho...
> *


That's only because the rims are 22'2 or 24's. I run 18's on my F-250 and you can get the 12 -14" wide tires all day. That's one of the reasons I stayed under the 20 inch rim. I wanted the monster look.


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## BIGJOE77C10 (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@May 11 2011, 08:39 AM~20529087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin sick ass truck


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)




----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@May 11 2011, 09:05 AM~20529213
> *That's only because the rims are 22'2 or 24's.  I run 18's on my F-250 and you can get the 12 -14" wide tires all day.  That's one of the reasons I stayed under the 20 inch rim.  I wanted the monster look.
> 
> 
> ...


I have to disagree with you the 22 or 24 rim doesnt have anything to do with it ....its the offset of the wheel that matters....12 inch wide isnt to bad but 14 inch wide creates tire height restricitians thus the smaller tire...I think youre wheels are only 11 inches wide aswell...


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@May 11 2011, 12:28 PM~20530438
> *I have to disagree with you the 22 or 24  rim doesnt have anything to do with it ....its the offset of the wheel that matters....12 inch wide isnt to bad but 14 inch wide creates tire height restricitians thus the smaller tire...I think youre wheels are only 11 inches wide aswell...
> *



i kno what you mean with the 14 wides and being restricted .... but some of them look like low pros ...some of em could you alittle more meat (not too much more).... still to this day im obsesed with the way your escalade looked on 14 wides with the boggers shit was sick!!! id like to see that new body cadi on boggers..... the 22 look good but ima oldskool socal style guy ....cant wait till trends cycle out and get back to oldskool


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@May 11 2011, 12:23 PM~20530410
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS TRUCKS (SUSPESIONS) NO DOUBT BOUT IT BUT IM JUST NOT FEELING THOSE LIL ASS TIRES, I JUST DONT LIKE THE LOW-PROFILE LOOK... MAYBE ITS JUST ME BUT IM US2 SEEN TRUCKS WITH BIGGER THICKER TIRES! LIKE I SAID MAYBE ITS A NEW LOOK THING!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## iamaster (Jan 27, 2011)

Awesome postings from your side. It will be quite helpful for all the "AUTO LOVERS"  particularly the red one. Doing an outstanding job. Keep updating us
craigslist bostoncraigslist boston


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@May 9 2011, 11:32 PM~20520020
> *i do
> *


WHAT SIZE TIRES U GOT


----------



## Oso_89 (Mar 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 2 2011, 08:25 AM~20464941
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET!!


----------



## Oso_89 (Mar 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@May 1 2011, 02:07 PM~20459744
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:nicoderm:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@May 11 2011, 09:05 AM~20529213
> *That's only because the rims are 22'2 or 24's.  I run 18's on my F-250 and you can get the 12 -14" wide tires all day.  That's one of the reasons I stayed under the 20 inch rim.  I wanted the monster look.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE!


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

any trucks with the 24.5 have problems from how heavy they are ? tranny? drive line? brakes?


----------



## Summer Time 64 (Apr 1, 2011)

Pismo 2005


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@May 12 2011, 05:36 PM~20540413
> *any trucks with the 24.5 have problems from how heavy they are ? tranny? drive line? brakes?
> *


ttt


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

how much psi should i run in my 24.5 tires??? iv heard 40-60??? tires say 110.


----------



## MR CHOCO (Sep 11, 2008)

TTT


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## showtimeduecerag (Jun 9, 2008)

looking to buy some 19" for my 98 chevy dually............. whos got one for sale?


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@May 21 2011, 11:35 AM~20599424
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass ... nice


----------



## showtimeduecerag (Jun 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by showtimeduecerag_@May 22 2011, 08:29 PM~20606749
> *looking to buy some 19" for  my 98 chevy dually............. whos got one for sale?
> *


----------



## amorant (Dec 15, 2008)

clean! anyone know the year on this one?





> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 19 2007, 03:57 AM~7028669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Mine


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@May 21 2011, 11:35 AM~20599424
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so sick :biggrin:


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@May 20 2011, 03:03 PM~20594630
> *how much psi should i run in my 24.5 tires??? iv heard 40-60??? tires say 110.
> *


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@May 29 2011, 08:56 AM~20650954
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yes! :thumbsup:


----------



## bombita54 (Mar 10, 2009)

*nice*



Long Roof said:


> Hell yes! :thumbsup:


sweet diffrent


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

Nice!!


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

ttt:thumbsup:


----------



## dadecounty22 (Oct 25, 2007)

My Daily, Conversion and wheels coming soon!


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

dadecounty22 said:


> My Daily, Conversion and wheels coming soon!


Nice!!


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

here is my truck with 38.5x14.50x17 procomps,17x10 welds




























i wanted to go to 40s but no one had them in 17 inch rims so i had to get some 20s
now its on 40x13.50x20 procomp tires and eagle alloys









i cant even drive it into the shop








not really my style on the 20s but i wanted to go bigger. i still need to crank up the torsion bars in the front


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

alex75 said:


> here is my truck with 38.5x14.50x17 procomps,17x10 welds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks good.


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks.im getting used to it


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## BIGJERM (Feb 25, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

alex75 said:


> here is my truck with 38.5x14.50x17 procomps,17x10 welds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Cranking up the torsion bars is always a must with me and my dad. :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

keola808 said:


>


:0 :thumbsup: Want one of these so bad. With stacks behind the cab.


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

49s big enuf?


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Set up for drag racing against the jet truck


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## JAVYLOWKS_UDCC928 (Feb 20, 2011)

havent paid much attention to the duallys lately but they are pretty sikk for real :thumbsup:


----------



## waffles (Mar 17, 2010)

doctahouse said:


> Set up for drag racing against the jet truck


whats it run?


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

waffles said:


> whats it run?



Not sure? They had major rain delays and needed to get the drag cars done first. Would have been cool to see though.....


----------



## waffles (Mar 17, 2010)

yeah,i seen the jet truck before but not that one


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

keola808 said:


>


nice..


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

alex75 said:


> here is my truck with 38.5x14.50x17 procomps,17x10 welds
> 
> 
> 
> ...




looks good on the 20s :thumbsup:


----------



## Reyna Bros (May 8, 2008)

Here is a few pics of my old trucks ,man I miss them...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oO0Wt5xiaLE


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

supercoolguy said:


> how much psi should i run in my 24.5 tires??? iv heard 40-60??? tires say 110.


Thats probably in the ballpark. My 22.5 tires say 150psi, but you have to keep in mind that the tires were meant t be on semi trucks.... if you put 150psi in your tires on a 1 ton it would ride like a brick. I run 45psi in the 4 rears and 75-80 in the front.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

anyone heard about the new law in cali that limits tire size to a max of 40''? i think it goes into effect next year.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

himbone said:


> anyone heard about the new law in cali that limits tire size to a max of 40''? i think it goes into effect next year.


thats not bad itll stop motherfuckers from building unnecessary trucks


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

There's already a law that says we cant roll 13z, fuck it we do it anywayz...



himbone said:


> anyone heard about the new law in cali that limits tire size to a max of 40''? i think it goes into effect next year.


----------



## NM46ER (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## duallyboy (Jun 6, 2011)

check profile pic,dont know how to put up pic,,,,5 wheel dually


----------



## duallyboy (Jun 6, 2011)

duallyboy said:


> check profile pic,dont know how to put up pic,,,,5 wheel dually


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

Reyna Bros said:


> Here is a few pics of my old trucks ,man I miss them...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oO0Wt5xiaLE


Damn, that truck is sick!!!


----------



## duallyboy (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## mite51/50 (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

duallyboy said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## duallyboy (Jun 6, 2011)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


 thank you


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

ttt


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)




----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

duallyboy said:


>


:shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: THAT'S THE SHIT NEVER SEEN THAT :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## duallyboy (Jun 6, 2011)

P.E. PREZ said:


> :shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: THAT'S THE SHIT NEVER SEEN THAT :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


 thanks


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

JasonJ said:


>


Damn! That just happened


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

rememberFROGG said:


> Damn! That just happened


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

So whos gotta set of used 24"s cut n shaved for sale? someones gotta wann step up to them 26"s !!!! let me help you with buying your old 24"s !!! lloking for the peterbuilt style. every used set i've seen have been as much as a new set, wassup with that?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

bad azz


----------



## showtimeduecerag (Jun 9, 2008)

FINALLY GOT MY 98 DUALLY:thumbsup:


----------



## showtimeduecerag (Jun 9, 2008)

showtimeduecerag said:


> FINALLY GOT MY 98 DUALLY:thumbsup:
> View attachment 341684


NEED HELP.SHOULD I GO 22" OR 24" WITH LOW PROS. I HAVE A 5/7 DROP ON IT. I WAS THINKING OF PUTTING 24" USING 255/30/24 TIRES..... IS IT SAFE TO TOW WITH THIS 24" AND TIRE COMBO...PLEASE ADVICE........


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

showtimeduecerag said:


> NEED HELP.SHOULD I GO 22" OR 24" WITH LOW PROS. I HAVE A 5/7 DROP ON IT. I WAS THINKING OF PUTTING 24" USING 255/30/24 TIRES..... IS IT SAFE TO TOW WITH THIS 24" AND TIRE COMBO...PLEASE ADVICE........


that body style can roll 24s (no matter what tire) dropped with out a lot of fab work ... arms, wheel wells , wide flares or narrowed rear regardless 22s or 24s.....your best bet is 22s


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 341605


U got a new truck Brent?


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

keneken said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


 whos dually is this??


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

JasonJ said:


> Thats probably in the ballpark. My 22.5 tires say 150psi, but you have to keep in mind that the tires were meant t be on semi trucks.... if you put 150psi in your tires on a 1 ton it would ride like a brick. I run 45psi in the 4 rears and 75-80 in the front.


thanks


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

my truck is almost done ...then some silver leafing and it will be all wrapped up.


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

SupremeAir said:


> my truck is almost done ...then some silver leafing and it will be all wraped up.
> View attachment 348955
> View attachment 348956
> View attachment 348957
> View attachment 348953


Looks good bro


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

SupremeAir said:


> my truck is almost done ...then some silver leafing and it will be all wrapped up.
> View attachment 348955
> View attachment 348956
> View attachment 348957
> ...


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

blackonblack64 said:


> that body style can roll 24s (no matter what tire) dropped with out a lot of fab work ... arms, wheel wells , wide flares or narrowed rear regardless 22s or 24s.....your best bet is 22s



do you mean CAN or CAN'T

:dunno:

i think u meant can't


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

my mistake i meant cant


westsidehydros said:


> do you mean CAN or CAN'T
> 
> :dunno:
> 
> i think u meant can't


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Picked me up a big truck this weekend


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)




----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

MY DAILY BUCKET


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

DAMN ALMOST A TWIN WITH JASON, I GOT A FEATHERLITE 24FT ENCLOSED TRAILER, NICE TRUCK JASON


----------



## renzo778 (Feb 21, 2008)

I just copped me a 95 chevy crew cab diesel dually. Fitna b lukin for sum wheels pretty soon. Who's got sum for sale....Pics n Price shipped to 70003. Whatcha got homies???


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

Im really happy the way it turned out ...9.5 inch full throttle lift everything chrome and powder coated 24 inch wheels with 37 inch toyos all plastic painted white should last me for a minute...


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

JasonJ said:


>


...really nice!!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

no joke said:


> DAMN ALMOST A TWIN WITH JASON, I GOT A FEATHERLITE 24FT ENCLOSED TRAILER, NICE TRUCK JASON


Yea, Brent sent me a pic but it was with a 2 car wedge i think.... take one the next time you have the enclosed hooked up!


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

oooooww


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

finally did away with the 395x85x20 Michellins after I wore the 3rd set down in 11 years. Went with the goodyear 395x85 militarys this time


----------



## showtimeduecerag (Jun 9, 2008)

Skim said:


> finally did away with the 395x85x20 Michellins after I wore the 3rd set down in 11 years. Went with the goodyear 395x85 militarys this time


DAMN SKIM HOW MANY CANS OF TIRE DRESSING DID U USE :>LOL


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

SupremeAir said:


> my truck is almost done ...then some silver leafing and it will be all wrapped up.
> View attachment 348955
> View attachment 348956
> View attachment 348957
> View attachment 348953


Sick G !!!


----------



## 7DUECE (Aug 23, 2011)

MY OLD DUALLY AND MONSTER TRUCK:biggrin:


----------



## showtimeduecerag (Jun 9, 2008)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

if anyone is looking for dually wheels let me know,ive recently joined with ''jr customs forged designs'' to offer the best service and pricing on dually wheels...cheapest price on any size dually wheels including custom cut designs in 22 24 26 and 22.5 and 24.5 and supers rears in 24x12 also available and guaranteed nobody has the 26 inch dually wheels cheaper than me.best pricing on adapters and dually wheels in the whole south east region of the usa.

i specialize in complete packages all my packages are available with all 6 aluminum alcoa wheels or 2 steel inners,your choice..i carry continental,michelin, kumho, pirelli,falken just to name a few at very competetive prices...

reds and american force cant mess with us.ask around and youll see whos the cheapest.i ship via freight service anywhere in the u.s.,us shipments can take anywhere from 1 day to 5 days depending on location....ive shipped to netherlands,sweden, germany,spain,alaska south america...ect...


website under construction...coming soon...pm if interetsed and i can give u a price list.


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

I know it s not a dually or a truck but its BIG


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

???


----------



## HEAVY METAL (Sep 14, 2011)

my ford, tons of engine and drivetrain mods..










my chevy, I themed it after a WW2 P40 WARHAWK.it has 500 hp, 550 ft lbs tq 468 CI BBC. tires are 44" boggers on beadlocks..





















the ford's duty is...


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET (Feb 19, 2008)

SupremeAir said:


> my truck is almost done ...then some silver leafing and it will be all wrapped up.
> View attachment 348955
> View attachment 348956
> View attachment 348957
> View attachment 348953


thats tight, there is a dodge exactly like that out here


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

MY BUDDYS TRUCK.
14 inch lift,custom made 20x15 diesel rims on 40x15.5x20 nittos

oops i meant to say 22x15


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

JasonJ said:


> Yea, Brent sent me a pic but it was with a 2 car wedge i think.... take one the next time you have the enclosed hooked up!


well i heard your coming to vegas maybe we can take a picture of both of them, that would be cool


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

I know it s not a dually or a truck but its BIG


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

damn i havent been in the dually topic in along time, heres a few of mine again


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

heres some old big trucks that interest me


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

ONE OF MY OLD TRUCKS


----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

my boys excurision on 28s new ford front


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

my home girls f250 3 door


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

kandychromegsxr said:


> damn i havent been in the dually topic in along time, heres a few of mine again


Nice


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Big Block chev, 300 liter tank. He's going to need it. Should've ran a diesel.


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> my boys excurision on 28s new ford front
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> my boys excurision on 28s new ford front


Damn a brand new front end on a older excursion, bad ass!!!!


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Not a doully but its big


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

my boy lewis F350


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

my trucks so sexy lol


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

kandychromegsxr said:


> my trucks so sexy lol


very nice truck homie


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

She's not as big as some of these but here you go


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

kandychromegsxr said:


> my trucks so sexy lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

kandychromegsxr said:


> my trucks so sexy lol


Badass


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

no joke said:


> very nice truck homie


thanks yours is pretty ok too lol



JINXED32 said:


> kandychromegsxr said:
> 
> 
> > TRUCK IS BAD ASS :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> my boys excurision on 28s new ford front





CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> my home girls f250 3 door


Those are sick! I need to make me some of that miami type money so i can get me one of these!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

kandychromegsxr said:


> my trucks so sexy lol


I think the Dude that drives it is Sexyer!!! :naughty:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

Lac-of-Respect said:


> I think the Dude that drives it is Sexyer!!! :naughty:


im just saying but you could do better!


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

TTTTT


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

no joke said:


> well i heard your coming to vegas maybe we can take a picture of both of them, that would be cool


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)




----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

JasonJ said:


>


cool picture jason, soon enough will take a couple more, we chopped up them tacos at the spot


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

My duramax on 22.5's


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

kandychromegsxr said:


> im just saying but you could do better!


I love it when you talk dirty to Daddy!!! :boink:


----------



## chacho44 (Sep 12, 2006)

Been looking for pics of lifted, or lowered escalades. Can someone post some up


----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

HAVE FOUR CHEVY CREW CAB DOORS WITH POWERS WINDOWS AND SHAVED DOOR HANDLES WITH POP DOOR SOLENOIDS ASKING $400 OR BEST OFFER


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

chacho44 said:


> Been looking for pics of lifted, or lowered escalades. Can someone post some up


http://www.google.com/search?q=lowe...PigKImOE7&sqi=2&ved=0CCYQsAQ&biw=1152&bih=654


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)




----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

mine last year on the way back from vegas


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

my 94 3500 2wd stock










after the semi wheels. 22.5 with no lift 










its in the body shop now though


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

79swanginmalibu1 said:


> my 94 3500 2wd stock
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this nice...you still got the 2 door one


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> this nice...you still got the 2 door one


naw i sold the 2 door one. it went to cleavlend ohio. so i upgraded to a quad cab with a diesel this time!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

79swanginmalibu1 said:


> naw i sold the 2 door one. it went to cleavlend ohio. so i upgraded to a quad cab with a diesel this time!


Damn I love that truck...I'm going to buy a truck and put a lift kit on it I'm taking a long brake from these lowrider's Owning/daily driving one post pics of the new paint job


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

CLEAN


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

JINXED32 said:


> CLEAN


My homie did the lift


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> My homie did the lift


HOW BIG IS THE LIFT? WHAT SIZE RIMS?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

JINXED32 said:


> HOW BIG IS THE LIFT? WHAT SIZE RIMS?


ill found out for you


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

now available in stock any design custom cut 22x12 and 22x14 for you single wheel owners available in 10 lug and direct bolt on 8 lug(no adapters needed).... 
shipping available anywhere in the world
10 lug starts at 800 per wheel

also have 22, 24, 26, dually wheels any design in stock

also have leveling and lift kits in stock!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> now available in stock any design custom cut 22x12 and 22x14 for you single wheel owners available in 10 lug and direct bolt on 8 lug(no adapters needed)....
> shipping available anywhere in the world
> 10 lug starts at 800 per wheel
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> Damn I love that truck...I'm going to buy a truck and put a lift kit on it I'm taking a long brake from these lowrider's Owning/daily driving one post pics of the new paint job


thanks! why you takin a break from the lowriding? i took a break from lowrider too an plus i like other things besides hydros. i will post pics of it when i get it back tho!! you still got your crown vic (the pink car)


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

:thumbsup: BAD ASS :thumbsup:


----------



## chacho44 (Sep 12, 2006)

Anyone got pics of lifted escalades. Thinking about lifting my esv


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

79swanginmalibu1 said:


> thanks! why you takin a break from the lowriding? i took a break from lowrider too an plus i like other things besides hydros. i will post pics of it when i get it back tho!! you still got your crown vic (the pink car)


It's a grand marquis but same shit as a crown vic...I still got it for now just want a lifted truck time for change been wanting one for a long time in love with 73-87 k10 & k5 blazer plus superlift has a nice 12" lift for them too I want a crew cab or suburban but don't think i need something that big.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

chacho44 said:


> Anyone got pics of lifted escalades. Thinking about lifting my esv


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> It's a grand marquis but same shit as a crown vic...I still got it for now just want a lifted truck time for change been wanting one for a long time in love with 73-87 k10 & k5 blazer plus superlift has a nice 12" lift for them too I want a crew cab or suburban but don't think i need something that big.


i feel you on that! i like them k5 blazers but i cant find one around my area for a decent price. i think them lifted up on some 22x14 kmc wheels is the ish!!!


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

x52!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

79swanginmalibu1 said:


> i feel you on that! i like them k5 blazers but i cant find one around my area for a decent price. i think them lifted up on some 22x14 kmc wheels is the ish!!!


x305!!!!!!


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I was at red's of Miami today guy's but nothing crazy was there all stock trucks


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

EVILRIDER said:


>


Franks tow rig!!!I saw him today


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> I was at red's of Miami today guy's but nothing crazy was there all stock trucks


I for got this was parked out side 88-98 3500 dually 2005 + caddy front clip


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

18" lift 44' boggers


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 432TXREGAL (Apr 3, 2009)

kandychromegsxr said:


> http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m41/kandychromegsxr/cars/
> [IMG]http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m41/kandychromegsxr/cars/18-
> 103-l-Shop20truck20project2012.jpg


DOES ANYONE KNOW MAKE/MODEL/YEAR ON THE DAILY STAR NEWPAPER TRUCK/VAN???????????? BADASS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

4 runner from Hawaii


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

A little less than a month ago in North Seattle. Sigh..


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

79swanginmalibu1 said:


> my 94 3500 2wd stock
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO LIFT  WHAT SIZE TIRES U GOT IN THE PIC..................WHAT COLOR U GOING WITH BTW


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

no joke said:


> View attachment 434465


Hey ive been there! A couple of times, lol.


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

my work horse


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

JasonJ said:


> Hey ive been there! A couple of times, lol.


yes u have, and are welcome anytime homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

no joke said:


> View attachment 434465


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

any pictures of a srt10 dodge ram?


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> It's a grand marquis but same shit as a crown vic...I still got it for now just want a lifted truck time for change been wanting one for a long time in love with 73-87 k10 & k5 blazer plus superlift has a nice 12" lift for them too I want a crew cab or suburban but don't think i need something that big.


its not about NEEDING something that big. My wife drives a slightly lifted yukonxl and I am looking to buy a suburban that will be a little more than slightly lifted. lol. And I dont have any kids yet, just my wife and I...and our pits.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)

I built my buggy from a K5


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

PIGEON said:


> NO LIFT  WHAT SIZE TIRES U GOT IN THE PIC..................WHAT COLOR U GOING WITH BTW


255/70-22.5 tires an its getting painted light mint green


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

79swanginmalibu1 said:


> 255/70-22.5 tires an its getting painted light mint green


Is it done yet...post pics


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

Mr lowrider305 said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> Is it done yet...post pics


almost. just needs cut an buffed now, then the rest is cake walk.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

79swanginmalibu1 said:


> almost. just needs cut an buffed now, then the rest is cake walk.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

*This is my tow rig 
http://tinypic.com/r/2uhbukp/5
*


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

http://i44.tinypic.com/2uhbukp.jpg


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

​


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

*This is what is in the trailer*


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

I have some 24"(24.5 cut down) Alcoa wheels for my dually i want to get them looking nice what do you guys recomend? just polish and clear them or keep them clean?, get them coated like the enderashine stuff from edelbrock?, have them powdercoated???


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

MY DAILY BEEACH!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

BIGTONY said:


> I have some 24"(24.5 cut down) Alcoa wheels for my dually i want to get them looking nice what do you guys recomend? just polish and clear them or keep them clean?, get them coated like the enderashine stuff from edelbrock?, have them powdercoated???


TTT


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

BIGTONY said:


> I have some 24"(24.5 cut down) Alcoa wheels for my dually i want to get them looking nice what do you guys recomend? just polish and clear them or keep them clean?, get them coated like the enderashine stuff from edelbrock?, have them powdercoated???


????


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

I HAVE 22.5 ALCOA WIT MICHILLEN 275/80R22.5 TIRES....FOR SALE 16OO .....CAN SEND PICS TO PHONE...JUST PM UR NUMBER


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

79swanginmalibu1 said:


> almost. just needs cut an buffed now, then the rest is cake walk.


NICE COLOR


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

BIGTONY said:


> I got a 03 dodge dually and some 24's for it was wondering if anybody knew how much i could lower it without hitting the hips or fucking up the front fenders im talking just lower no air bag only suspension


???


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

305MALIBU said:


> We made these too 24'' Rodders.


How low is this truck front and rear anyone know?


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

http://youtu.be/CchWSdwCpr0


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

WOW 26's


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

26s


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Them 26s are bad ass but 14 stacks for a set of wheels ain't hatnin when u got lowriders to build! Lol


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

PIGEON said:


> NICE COLOR


thanks


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

when i bought it










after the semi wheels, no lift










at the body shop getting painted by my guy twan!! 










after 4.5 lift, painted an wheels back on makes for 1 big ass truck!!





































a sliding rag top is next


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

305MALIBU said:


> We made these too 24'' Rodders.


So anybody know how low this truck is? front and rear?


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

BIGTONY said:


> So anybody know how low this truck is? front and rear?


Looks like a 3/5 drop. 

Owner is on here. Kandychromegsxr


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

rivman said:


> Looks like a 3/5 drop.
> 
> Owner is on here. Kandychromegsxr


I asked him he said he didnt know LOL


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

my newest truck and trailer, 05 kodiak and 05 4 car kaufman


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

eastbay_drop said:


> my newest truck and trailer, 05 kodiak and 05 4 car kaufman


nice set up homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

..


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

.,.


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## 0spoc0 (Apr 20, 2012)

eastbay_drop said:


> my newest truck and trailer, 05 kodiak and 05 4 car kaufman


Dam son nice rides


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

My 02 f250 7.3 diesel. Not quite finished.


----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)

DA BEAST....


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)

:thumbsup:


Wildmint said:


> DA BEAST....


----------



## NVMY6T5 (Dec 13, 2005)

i want to see a pic of da mint hauler i heard it had some bad ass new semi wheelz :thumbsup: big sam doin to much


----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)

Here you go... Left Solar Reflections with a tint then onto Baby Boys for the wheels


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

Big Doe said:


> 26s


Very nice setup right here and I've never been much of a Ford fan. Great looking dually right here!!


----------



## renzo778 (Feb 21, 2008)

I got a set of big rig adapters off a 05 f350 dually. Looking to trade for a set thats gonna fit on my 99 GMC dually. Lmk


----------



## renzo778 (Feb 21, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## 85bluboy (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

What are you guys doing for balancing your wheels and tires putting on the sticky wieghts or using the balancing beads?


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

I had the beads in mine at first and they suck! Then they took that out and put in a liquid gel and that was even worse. They had to dismount and clean the tires and rims out and finally put them on a spin balancer and did the sticky tape weights on the insides and it worked great. I think all that other shit only works on big rigs with all of that weight or something because it didnt work worth a damn in my tires.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

JasonJ said:


> I had the beads in mine at first and they suck! Then they took that out and put in a liquid gel and that was even worse. They had to dismount and clean the tires and rims out and finally put them on a spin balancer and did the sticky tape weights on the insides and it worked great. I think all that other shit only works on big rigs with all of that weight or something because it didnt work worth a damn in my tires.


GREAT info thanks Jason next ? who did you get to find to spin balance your wheels and tires mine are cut down to 24" and im having a hard time getting bigger nationwide shops to even mount my tires


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

BIGTONY said:


> GREAT info thanks Jason next ? who did you get to find to spin balance your wheels and tires mine are cut down to 24" and im having a hard time getting bigger nationwide shops to even mount my tires


I went to a big rig place. Goodyear's commercial tire division is called Wingfoot, they have shops all over, 2 close to you.
http://www.wingfootct.com/locations/default.asp


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

doctahouse said:


>


ne more pics of this?


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> ne more pics of this?


It was at the John Force car show that's all the info I have.


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

BIGTONY said:


> GREAT info thanks Jason next ? who did you get to find to spin balance your wheels and tires mine are cut down to 24" and im having a hard time getting bigger nationwide shops to even mount my tires


what do u mean cut down i seen were people talk about this can u post pics tony?


----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

doctahouse said:


>


thats sweet


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

JasonJ said:


> I went to a big rig place. Goodyear's commercial tire division is called Wingfoot, they have shops all over, 2 close to you.
> http://www.wingfootct.com/locations/default.asp


Thanks the 2 closest ones to me are 33 and 51 miles away LOL im gunna hit up the big rig repair shop closer to me to see if they do it


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## renzo778 (Feb 21, 2008)

Skim said:


>


:thumbsup: luv it


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

chacho44 said:


> Anyone got pics of lifted escalades. Thinking about lifting my esv


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)

:worship:


Wildmint said:


> View attachment 520764
> View attachment 520764


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Anybody have a problem with Magnum Force adapters not fitting the wheels? i tried to put my adapters on my 24" alumn ( i think alcoa)wheels and they wont slide in the center of the wheel the lugs fit just fine and yes i know there is a front and back adapter its like they need to be machined down more or the center of the wheel needs to be machined bigger in the center


----------



## showtimeduecerag (Jun 9, 2008)

BIGTONY said:


> Thanks the 2 closest ones to me are 33 and 51 miles away LOL im gunna hit up the big rig repair shop closer to me to see if they do it


 sup tony, did u ever get your wheels mounted? I got 22" for mine and trying to find a place who mount tires and balance them? Lmk


----------



## showtimeduecerag (Jun 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*
question for you superduty owners,....

how many of you have had both 2wd and 4wd f350's and up? and those of you that have, did you notice less MPG in the 4wd? I ask because Im shopping for an 08-09 2wd F450 CREW DRW for me personally, but I put ALOT of freeways miles and if there's a MPG difference I WILL notice it. Currently I have 2 F450's and 1 F550 for my biz, but for intown and they are 2wd's so I have no comparison. 

but im asking because it seems very hard to find the truck I want in 2wd. not that they aren't available, just noone is selling em haha, and I keep running across the 4wd. so thought Id ask

thanks in advance*


----------



## Drew513Ryder (Feb 2, 2012)

nice combo i like that truck


----------



## NEGRO 63 (Mar 24, 2011)

2000 dually


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

Switched up my Silverado just a bit no too long ago.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

showtimeduecerag said:


> sup tony, did u ever get your wheels mounted? I got 22" for mine and trying to find a place who mount tires and balance them? Lmk


We mounted the tires ourselfs and gunna take them to less schwab to have them spun balanced but only certain ones will do the semi wheels


----------



## showtimeduecerag (Jun 9, 2008)

BIGTONY said:


> We mounted the tires ourselfs and gunna take them to less schwab to have them spun balanced but only certain ones will do the semi wheels


 got mine balance les schwab kent but only the front.


----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

vazquejs said:


> Switched up my Silverado just a bit no too long ago.


thats bad ass bro


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

showtimeduecerag said:


> got mine balance les schwab kent but only the front.


Why they can do the backs and not put the weight on the polished area


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> *
> question for you superduty owners,....
> 
> how many of you have had both 2wd and 4wd f350's and up? and those of you that have, did you notice less MPG in the 4wd? I ask because Im shopping for an 08-09 2wd F450 CREW DRW for me personally, but I put ALOT of freeways miles and if there's a MPG difference I WILL notice it. Currently I have 2 F450's and 1 F550 for my biz, but for intown and they are 2wd's so I have no comparison.
> ...


lol try finding one with a 7.3 
(the best powerstroke by far) - They fucked up when they went to the 6 litre in 04 or whenever the fuck it was


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Taking my superduty up to BTS to get the trans redone. Im suprised it lasted as long as it did.



















makes the King Ranch look a lot smaller


----------



## shane4585 (Jun 5, 2008)

79swanginmalibu1 said:


> when i bought it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where did u get your wheels and adapters? what did the setup run u?


----------



## shane4585 (Jun 5, 2008)

Pinky Bitches said:


> My duramax on 22.5's



more info on your setup please? i have the same truck and looking to do something similiar


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

Skim said:


> lol try finding one with a 7.3
> (the best powerstroke by far) - They fucked up when they went to the 6 litre in 04 or whenever the fuck it was


YUP...and yes you will always lose gas or diesel milage going from a 2wd to a 4x4.


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

Skim said:


> Taking my superduty up to BTS to get the trans redone. Im suprised it lasted as long as it did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man that thing makes the dually look like a dwarf.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

Skim said:


> lol try finding one with a 7.3
> (the best powerstroke by far) - They fucked up when they went to the 6 litre in 04 or whenever the fuck it was


if you look at my question... it was NOT about a 7.3 like i previously posted i have a fleet of super duty 450's and 550's for my other biz i am VERY aware of the motor and everyones opinions on them. truth be told the 6.0 is a great motor but most lazy ass people dont take care of them and they run em to the ground. 7.3 is a great motor as well but if i wanted to know about an old truck i would pull my maintenence files on trucks ive gotten rid of 7 yrs ago. but thanks anyways


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> if you look at my question... it was NOT about a 7.3 like i previously posted i have a fleet of super duty 450's and 550's for my other biz i am VERY aware of the motor and everyones opinions on them. truth be told the 6.0 is a great motor but most lazy ass people dont take care of them and they run em to the ground. 7.3 is a great motor as well but if i wanted to know about an old truck i would pull my maintenence files on trucks ive gotten rid of 7 yrs ago. but thanks anyways


damn u mad a little lol


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

Skim said:


> damn u mad a little lol


not at all,.. just very blunt. was trying to find out specific info. havent gotten it here. but did get what i was looking for on another site


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> not at all,.. just very blunt. was trying to find out specific info. havent gotten it here. but did get what i was looking for on another site


cool. just razzin you man. have you checked out thedieselstop.com its a good site for powerstrokes. i get a lot of good info there.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> *
> question for you superduty owners,....
> 
> how many of you have had both 2wd and 4wd f350's and up? and those of you that have, did you notice less MPG in the 4wd? I ask because Im shopping for an 08-09 2wd F450 CREW DRW for me personally, but I put ALOT of freeways miles and if there's a MPG difference I WILL notice it. Currently I have 2 F450's and 1 F550 for my biz, but for intown and they are 2wd's so I have no comparison.
> ...


not the exact year your takin bout, but iv got a 02 f350 4dr dually,4wd, V10... I seem to get about 10-11 mpg on streets and highway. and the milage doesnt seem to change if im towing or not. It does have upgraded towing gears 4:30s i think. I only drive it in 2wd. It has front locking hubs, so none of the 4wd components are actuallt turning when in 2wd but i assume the truck would be a tad bit heavier due to transfer case/frontdriveshaft/front axles/bearings etc.

what did you find on the other site?


----------



## showtimeduecerag (Jun 9, 2008)

Heres mine on 22" alcoas


----------



## BigvicQ (Sep 4, 2011)

This one for sale 10999 obo


----------



## showtimeduecerag (Jun 9, 2008)

BigvicQ said:


> This one for sale 10999 obo


Nice! What year ? Mileage?


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

BigvicQ said:


> This one for sale 10999 obo


any bigger pics


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

BigvicQ said:


> This one for sale 10999 obo


Wish I had the extra cash!


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

showtimeduecerag said:


> Heres mine on 22" alcoas
> View attachment 533419
> 
> View attachment 533420


 Nice. Looks good.


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

BigvicQ said:


> This one for sale 10999 obo


 Thats a great price and great looking dually.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

vazquejs said:


> Switched up my Silverado just a bit no too long ago.


Are you G&M Autosport Jorge from Lowcos Seattle Homie?


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Skim said:


> damn u mad a little lol


I lol'd a little.


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

I FINALLY got my 03 Dodge Ram done on 24's


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

One of the toys that belongs to my president...


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

tru2thagame said:


> One of the toys that belongs to my president...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CadillakRidah106 (Mar 18, 2009)

FOR SALE 1999 F350 4" FABTECH SUSPENSION LIFT FULL EXHAUST FROM TURBO BACK BIGGER TURBO UPGRADE DIABLO SPORT CHIP AND MUCH MORE UPGRADES 22.5 ALCOA'S JUST PAINTED BOUT 2 MONTH AGO 2005 FRONT CLIP 2009 BACK LIGHTS AND TAILGATE WITH LADDER IF INTRESTED HMU !!!! VERY NICE TRUCK


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

BIGTONY said:


> I FINALLY got my 03 Dodge Ram done on 24's
> View attachment 538147


nice and clean :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

no joke said:


> nice and clean :thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## showtimeduecerag (Jun 9, 2008)

BIGTONY said:


> I FINALLY got my 03 Dodge Ram done on 24's
> View attachment 538147


Looks good bro


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

View attachment 539471


----------



## BigvicQ (Sep 4, 2011)

Got a sick 93 for sale ....put 93 dually in the search and see my add


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

Wow, that thing is nice. Early 90s huh? I like it sitting on 24s. I'm going to take a look...


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

shane4585 said:


> where did u get your wheels and adapters? what did the setup run u?


my setup cost me $4800 an i got my adaptors from arrowcraft in michigan an the wheels i had cut


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Seen this on Saturday. Bad ass build.


----------



## BigvicQ (Sep 4, 2011)

Got a clean dually for sale.
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/cto/3276913514.html


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


>


*I SEEN THIS BABY IN PERSON. THIS IS THE CLEANEST ONE IN S.D PERIOD,POINT,BLANK!! *:yes:


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

NICE TRUCC SKIM


Skim said:


> Taking my superduty up to BTS to get the trans redone. Im suprised it lasted as long as it did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

GOOG TOPIC! :thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Powerstroke


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

:biggrin: I GOT ONE TOO


----------



## genuinechevy (May 13, 2012)

To sick was thinking of doing this to my 1500 but havent seeing one whit those wheels. Were can I get hese adapters from 6 to 10 lug?


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

I got this for sale 
pm me


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

NICE


A&M-Custom said:


>


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

BIG LOUU said:


> NICE


Now this one is mean. Id love to have it for winter.


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

dogbonekustoms said:


> Now this one is mean. Id love to have it for winter.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.LoWrId3r (Jan 14, 2011)




----------



## nueve5 (May 14, 2009)

Here is one I'm working on








Cut the bed down 9 in








Lowered as far as it goes on stock suspension








Zd frame 4 3/4 inches 4x2 frame from the firewall back


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

up


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

Skim said:


> cool. just razzin you man. have you checked out thedieselstop.com its a good site for powerstrokes. i get a lot of good info there.


I didn't know you was on there Skim  is your name skim on that site too?

I been learning some shit from there too!


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

FOR SALE 454SS AUTO 2WD....REAL SOLID TRUCK ...RUNS GOOD 3500 O.B.O


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

Wildmint said:


> Here you go... Left Solar Reflections with a tint then onto Baby Boys for the wheels



What size tire are you running?


----------



## baldwinc (May 4, 2009)

Thought I'd post up some updated pics of mine...

Before:









After:

















I took off the 24's and put on a set of 22.5's and a 7" lift. 

I did the swap because I'm moving to Alaska this year :thumbsup:


----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)

OG USO 4 LIFE said:


> What size tire are you running?305/22


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

baldwinc said:


> Thought I'd post up some updated pics of mine...
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


.




Nice!! Did you sell the 24"?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

baldwinc said:


> Thought I'd post up some updated pics of mine...
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD EITHER WAY


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Skim said:


> Taking my superduty up to BTS to get the trans redone. Im suprised it lasted as long as it did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha ha ha aaaaa monster truck


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


thats badass :worship:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


damn!


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


I saw it on sunday at the USO/25TH ST picnic, its really clean!


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

This my 2006 F-350




























Making it do what it was made to do. Pull lowriders


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

gotta be a diesl, right? i dont think my v10 could handle that trailor full !! :nosad:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

westsidehydros said:


> gotta be a diesl, right? i dont think my v10 could handle that trailor full !! :nosad:


Powerstroke Turbo Diesel V8 :yes: 

Thing will pull a house:werd:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

2wd? lowered? looks like its barely squattin


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

westsidehydros said:


> 2wd? lowered? looks like its barely squattin


2wd. Stock suspension


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

Skim said:


>


WTF


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

bump


----------



## Jerz64 (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

doctahouse said:


>


ILL!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

What's a good site for these like layitlow is for lowriders?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Mr Minnesota said:


> What's a good site for these like layitlow is for lowriders?


http://www.sporttruck.com/ is one


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

pics of the rat !!! damn that looks sic

wheels are taller than the roof


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

Anyone have an ideal what size rim and tire is on this truck? And around how much of a lift this is?




Skim said:


> http://www.sporttruck.com/ is one


Thanks


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

doctahouse said:


>


looks badass!!!!!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

no joke said:


> looks badass!!!!!


That hood really sets it off


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

rollinniagara said:


>


Anyone know if this is lifted or stock and size tires


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

BIGTONY said:


> Anyone know if this is lifted or stock and size tires



thats my homies truck... 


had to edit response, sorry, i was wrong


they are 22.5s overall diamter is like 38" and it has a 3" lift


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

doctahouse said:


>


MEAN! I like when they tuck the front and the narrowed a arms and the front wheels are sitting in there tucked like a bitch.


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm selling these if anyone's interested. They're on my old Dodge in this pic, but I traded a dude out for some Ford adapters. I can sell with or without adapters. I know one of ya'll wants to roll like this


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

How much


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

nice truck


doctahouse said:


>


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

HATE ME said:


> nice truck



post the interior of this one??? is it the one with the 61-62 dash in it?

I think I have some pics of that somewhere from the Fontana show in 05


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

graham said:


> post the interior of this one??? is it the one with the 61-62 dash in it?
> 
> I think I have some pics of that somewhere from the Fontana show in 05


I have some good pics of the inside. that's my homie paulys truck. Dudes way ahead of his time building all kinds of cars


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

doctahouse said:


>


 Nice Dually!


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

Skim said:


> How much


Asking $4800obo with adapters. Paid about $7k for the setup with the Pirelli tires which I'm also including. Lots of tread left on the tires too.


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

World of wheels of Chicago


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Bad ass trucks


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

My 06 Cummins 5.9 I would like to get some 22.5 alcoas with the stock size semi tires since I tow with it.


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

Ya skim I tow with mine thats why i went with 22.5s and semi tires too, its much safer then a low pro but i also love that slammed look!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

I had falken 24" low pro tires they where rated at almost 2800lbs per tire probably pretty safe to tow on those


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

no joke said:


> View attachment 616051
> 
> 
> Ya skim I tow with mine thats why i went with 22.5s and semi tires too, its much safer then a low pro but i also love that slammed look!!!


I just picked up a set of the accuride 22.5 the freightliner slotteds I really liked them cuz I like the aggressive tread goodyears he had on them. Less than 400 miles on them with adapters and caps. 





































Got a really good deal on them too. Now I'm glad I went this route before I had to buy a full set of stock tires.


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

Skim said:


> I just picked up a set of the accuride 22.5 the freightliner slotteds I really liked them cuz I like the aggressive tread goodyears he had on them. Less than 400 miles on them with adapters and caps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!! ganna be looking good in no time


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

no joke said:


> nice!!! ganna be looking good in no time


I think I will have to put on the 2.5" front leveling kit coil cups to make it look right. These dodges sit low in the front


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

Skim said:


> I just picked up a set of the accuride 22.5 the freightliner slotteds I really liked them cuz I like the aggressive tread goodyears he had on them. Less than 400 miles on them with adapters and caps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gonna look TUFF!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Skim said:


> I just picked up a set of the accuride 22.5 the freightliner slotteds I really liked them cuz I like the aggressive tread goodyears he had on them. Less than 400 miles on them with adapters and caps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What size are those tires besides the 22.5 and post pics when you get them mounted please thanks


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

Skim said:


> I just picked up a set of the accuride 22.5 the freightliner slotteds I really liked them cuz I like the aggressive tread goodyears he had on them. Less than 400 miles on them with adapters and caps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice come up homie!


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

BIG LOUU said:


> View attachment 618680


Is this the same dually that was in that movie called The Replacement Killers?... always liked this short cab dually.


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

infamous704 said:


> Is this the same dually that was in that movie called The Replacement Killers?... always liked this short cab dually.


NO IT'S NOT :tears: I WISH IT WAS


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Mr Minnesota said:


> Nice come up homie!


THANKS. JUST ORDERED THE 3" FRONT END LEVELING KIT YESTERDAY SO I WILL POST PICS ONCE THEYRE ON


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

BIG LOUU said:


> View attachment 618852


Nice dually, these are to find in regular cab


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

BIG LOUU said:


> View attachment 618852


You killing the grass!Lol.in thinking of getting one my self


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

green ice said:


> Nice dually, these are to find in regular cab


:yes:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

Big nene 1 said:


> You killing the grass!Lol.in thinking of getting one my self


just a lil bit


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

BIGTONY said:


> What size are those tires besides the 22.5 and post pics when you get them mounted please thanks


245.75.22.5 goodyears. I'm hoping to have them on the truck Friday


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

does fuel economey really drop when you guys do the 22's with the semi tires? i want some for 
my diesel but drive alot on the highway and dont want my fuel economey cut in half


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

BOX BELONGS TO A HOMIE


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

Skim said:


> 245.75.22.5 goodyears. I'm hoping to have them on the truck Friday


It's Friday, can't wait to see it. Your boy beat you to it



ICED BOXX said:


>


Nice, how long have you had those on the truck and how does the ride compare to the stock rims and tires?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Yeah he did. Mine are on now. On the dodges you gotta run the 3" front levelling kit or they ain't even goin on. Primo hooked me up we got her lifted and the 22.5 are on and it glides down the freeway with ease. New bilstien 5100 shocks do make a huge difference. 










I will post pics in the daylight


----------



## 208ragtime (Jan 2, 2009)

doctahouse said:


>


thats sick!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

couple pics today, me, my homie Pete and ICED BOXX took our trucks to a spot in south east dallas where a guy name Maistro polishes the wheels on the truck. Damn he does a good job.



















took out all the curb marks in mine










but we are good now...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I went to the local dodge dealer and picked up a pair of dealership dually mudflaps so it would still have an OG look


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

Looks good skim


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

thanks homie been waiting to get the wheels on for a minute


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

Skim said:


> I went to the local dodge dealer and picked up a pair of dealership dually mudflaps so it would still have an OG look


looks good skim!!! all 3 of you guys are looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## King of the Burbz (Nov 30, 2011)

sikkkkk!!!!!


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

Skim said:


> couple pics today, me, my homie Pete and ICED BOXX took our trucks to a spot in south east dallas where a guy name Maistro polishes the wheels on the truck. Damn he does a good job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright that's it I'm looking for a dually now, all 3 look good. Probably go with a Chevy or Ford, I've heard the 7.3 in 99-02 are the best for the Fords. Anyone know the better or more reliable years for the Chevy?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

no joke said:


> looks good skim!!! all 3 of you guys are looking good :thumbsup:


Thanks homie. I always liked yours. How does yours ride and what tire pressure are you running in yours


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Mr Minnesota said:


> Alright that's it I'm looking for a dually now, all 3 look good. Probably go with a Chevy or Ford, I've heard the 7.3 in 99-02 are the best for the Fords. Anyone know the better or more reliable years for the Chevy?


Man for me it was about pulling power and I have a 7.3 superduty but the 03-07 Dodge 5.9 Cummins is hard to beat and way better gas mileage than ford or chevy out the box. One thing is for sure, all look good on some semi wheels


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

Skim said:


> I just picked up a set of the accuride 22.5 the freightliner slotteds I really liked them cuz I like the aggressive tread goodyears he had on them. Less than 400 miles on them with adapters and caps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you see anymore or know of any other good deals out there let me know, I'll be out there in 3 weeks.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Skim said:


> Man for me it was about pulling power and I have a 7.3 superduty but the 03-07 Dodge 5.9 Cummins is hard to beat and way better gas mileage than ford or chevy out the box. One thing is for sure, all look good on some semi wheels


How about ride quality after the conversion you did? I heard the dodges have the worst ride with GM having the best?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

never drove the gm but its a little bumpier but that was expected. not too bad. Im sure the lowered ones with the rims shaved down and low pros have to deal with that shit. I keep them at 50 lbs pressure for best results


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

this is ill lol. would fit right in on my street


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Skim said:


> never drove the gm but its a little bumpier but that was expected. not too bad. Im sure the lowered ones with the rims shaved down and low pros have to deal with that shit. I keep them at 50 lbs pressure for best results


I had my dodge lowered on stocks and 24" with low pro's, it rode better on low pros believe it or not LOL but im a gm guy thru and thru so the dodge is going up for sale got me a gmc now


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

BIGTONY said:


> I had my dodge lowered on stocks and 24" with low pro's, it rode better on low pros believe it or not LOL but im a gm guy thru and thru so the dodge is going up for sale got me a gmc now
> View attachment 624102
> View attachment 624103
> View attachment 624104


damn Tony, that dodge is sweet too  is it a 5.9? what did you do to get the 24's to tuck under the rear fenders like that. Normally the 24s really stick out, I know you can mill down the two faces to make the pair match up thinner, is that what you did?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Mr Minnesota said:


> If you see anymore or know of any other good deals out there let me know, I'll be out there in 3 weeks.


craigslist phoenix had a couple sets cheap. Are you going the milled down look or semi tire? I kinda like the semi tire look and longer lasting highway tire. Either way they all look good on semi wheels.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Skim said:


> damn Tony, that dodge is sweet too  is it a 5.9? what did you do to get the 24's to tuck under the rear fenders like that. Normally the 24s really stick out, I know you can mill down the two faces to make the pair match up thinner, is that what you did?


Yes its 03 5.9 and the wheels where milled and i bought the 2" wider fenders fucker where $1200 if i remember correctly


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

BIGTONY said:


> I had my dodge lowered on stocks and 24" with low pro's, it rode better on low pros believe it or not LOL but im a gm guy thru and thru so the dodge is going up for sale got me a gmc now
> View attachment 624102
> View attachment 624103
> View attachment 624104


PM me what you want for it.




Skim said:


> craigslist phoenix had a couple sets cheap. Are you going the milled down look or semi tire? I kinda like the semi tire look and longer lasting highway tire. Either way they all look good on semi wheels.


Would rather have the semi over the milled.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Mr Minnesota said:


> PM me what you want for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not quite ready to shake it loose yet but when i am ill message you


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

FOR SALE $3K.......454SS AUTO 92 CHEVY CC.DRW..2WD 708/646/9229 PIGEON


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

94 CHEVY K3500 ...4X4 5SPEED 5.9 CUMMINS .TWIN TURBO...... SITTING ON 20IN ROCKSTARS NOW .........PUTTING STACKS AND MAKING IT A DUALLY WIT 19.5 WHEELS B4 SUMMER


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

BIGTONY said:


> Yes its 03 5.9 and the wheels where milled and i bought the 2" wider fenders fucker where $1200 if i remember correctly


Looks good tucking the rear


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

BIGTONY said:


> I had my dodge lowered on stocks and 24" with low pro's, it rode better on low pros believe it or not LOL but im a gm guy thru and thru so the dodge is going up for sale got me a gmc now
> View attachment 624102
> View attachment 624103
> View attachment 624104


 Way to go Big Tone. That 03 is going to look much sweeter. Nice come up. Summer's on its way...


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Mr Minnesota said:


> Alright that's it I'm looking for a dually now, all 3 look good. Probably go with a Chevy or Ford, I've heard the 7.3 in 99-02 are the best for the Fords. *Anyone know the better or more reliable years for the Chevy*?


06-07.5 with the LBZ D-Max... 660 ft lbs of torque and last ones before the new emissions crap.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

doctahouse said:


> How about ride quality after the conversion you did? I heard the dodges have the worst ride with GM having the best?


Tire pressure has ALOT to do with it. My tires call for something like 120psi..... if you do that, it will ride like a brick. Thats for semi trucks, those tires cant even feel our little trucks...... i put 75-80 psi in my fronts, and 45psi in the rears (dually) and i think it rides close to factory (i also have a 6" lift and reservoir shocks in the front). My good friend has a Ford with 22.5s and he drove my truck one day and said "damn, i didnt know they made a Cadillac dually"... so i would say the Fords ride rougher... but i dont know what kind of air pressure he keeps in his.... i had to play with mine to find what worked best. Just 5-10 psi too much was like night and day.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

PIGEON said:


> View attachment 624772
> 
> View attachment 624773
> 
> ...


Thats bad! Wut trans is it?


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

JasonJ said:


> 06-07.5 with the LBZ D-Max... 660 ft lbs of torque and last ones before the new emissions crap.





JasonJ said:


> Tire pressure has ALOT to do with it. My tires call for something like 120psi..... if you do that, it will ride like a brick. Thats for semi trucks, those tires cant even feel our little trucks...... i put 75-80 psi in my fronts, and 45psi in the rears (dually) and i think it rides close to factory (i also have a 6" lift and reservoir shocks in the front). My good friend has a Ford with 22.5s and he drove my truck one day and said "damn, i didnt know they made a Cadillac dually"... so i would say the Fords ride rougher... but i dont know what kind of air pressure he keeps in his.... i had to play with mine to find what worked best. Just 5-10 psi too much was like night and day.


Thanks, lot of good info.


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

Anson72 said:


> Thats bad! Wut trans is it?


NV4500 5-SPEED


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

ICED BOXX said:


> BOX BELONGS TO A HOMIE


nice


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

doctahouse said:


>


Big Money Baller!!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

what about fuel economy guys? does the semi wheels kill the mileage?


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

ford i sold about a month ago


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

kandychromegsxr said:


>


Nice


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

kandychromegsxr said:


>


ballin ass nikka!! :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

doctahouse said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

Back to the top


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## Raidernation94 (Feb 17, 2012)

Seen this 2500hd for 65,000 on Craig's bad ass rig


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

doctahouse said:


>


Holy moly


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...turbo-diesel-24-alcoa-wheels-nav-dvd-etc.html


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

TTT


----------



## 208ragtime (Jan 2, 2009)

doctahouse said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Monzon (Jul 28, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## 208ragtime (Jan 2, 2009)

doctahouse said:


>


this is going to be bad!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)

kandychromegsxr said:


>


:wow::wow::wow::thumbsup:


----------



## chevyone (Oct 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

my new dually, i sold the black chevy and got back in the ford game. to be honest im not a ford fan but you cant hate on this truck the body looks tuffer and the interior is way nicer and modern with lots more room and it has a warranty still lol


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

kandychromegsxr said:


> my new dually, i sold the black chevy and got back in the ford game. to be honest im not a ford fan but you cant hate on this truck the body looks tuffer and the interior is way nicer and modern with lots more room and it has a warranty still lol


the superduty looks way better than your last truck.


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

kandychromegsxr said:


> my new dually, i sold the black chevy and got back in the ford game. to be honest im not a ford fan but you cant hate on this truck the body looks tuffer and the interior is way nicer and modern with lots more room and it has a warranty still lol


delete my # from your phone please!!! :facepalm:damn trader


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

Not as badass as others in here but heres mine.


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

kandychromegsxr said:


> my new dually, i sold the black chevy and got back in the ford game. to be honest im not a ford fan but you cant hate on this truck the body looks tuffer and the interior is way nicer and modern with lots more room and it has a warranty still lol


dream truck right thur...


but your right, the custom wheels look waaaaaaaaaaaaay better on the fords than the chevys, they fit the wheel well perfect


----------



## Stuntman curt (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm looking for a place in Miami to get work done. Any suggestions


----------



## china rider (Oct 25, 2011)

Can a 1 ton Chevy with a 454 pull a 2 or 3 car wedge. I know the mpg will be horrible. Just wondering if it can be done


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

no joke said:


> delete my # from your phone please!!! :facepalm:damn trader


X2 :roflmao:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## tracykaos (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

china rider said:


> Can a 1 ton Chevy with a 454 pull a 2 or 3 car wedge. I know the mpg will be horrible. Just wondering if it can be done


Yes but save yourself the headache and go diesel. You won't regret it.


----------



## 56CHEVY (Jun 18, 2012)

^^^^^^^ Agree wit skim! Get a diesel


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

doctahouse said:


>


atleast the right diesel motors were used in these two u posted!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Badass trucks.


----------



## King of the Burbz (Nov 30, 2011)

doctahouse said:


>


lolz


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Skim said:


> atleast the right diesel motors were used in these two u posted!


Same owner. He also had a gmc cab over at the show too. I've posted pics of it before on here. Flat black, Carson top, bull dog head with a cigar in its mouth, plate says 4PULLIN 

The 4BT sounded insane when he fired it up.


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Can anybody tell me what size wheel and tire combo are on that yellow and white dually that doctahouse posted,did they have to be modified to fit,and where can I get em'?


----------



## Drew513Ryder (Feb 2, 2012)

doctahouse said:


>


yes


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

Does anybody know were I can get dually rims for my truck (chrome)


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

Stuntman curt said:


> I'm looking for a place in Miami to get work done. Any suggestions


 Reds Miami/Diesel wheels They do any kind of work you need, they started the truck game down here


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

kandychromegsxr said:


> my new dually, i sold the black chevy and got back in the ford game. to be honest im not a ford fan but you cant hate on this truck the body looks tuffer and the interior is way nicer and modern with lots more room and it has a warranty still lol


What year truck is this ?what size wheels ?and what brand of wheels my dream truck : )


----------



## 208ragtime (Jan 2, 2009)

:thumbsup:


doctahouse said:


>


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

oldsoul said:


> Can anybody tell me what size wheel and tire combo are on that yellow and white dually that doctahouse posted,did they have to be modified to fit,and where can I get em'?


I HEARD HE USED ALL STEEL SEMIS AND FORCED THE 22" TIRES TO FIT THE 22.5 RIMS


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

doctahouse said:


>


The boat isn't his, its his buddies, that truck started out as a 3/4 ton mega cab. Back frame, bed and rear diff came from a dually of course, completely custom suspension, with some gm components on the front. Bed caps and gate was shaved, its on the way home from SEMA right now.


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Skim said:


> I HEARD HE USED ALL STEEL SEMIS AND FORCED THE 22" TIRES TO FIT THE 22.5 RIMS


Can't do that. You'll break the bead on the tire and have leaks (if you're lucky) or a bad blow out.


----------



## 208ragtime (Jan 2, 2009)

:thumbsup:


MR.*512* said:


> *THNX FOR THE INTERIOR PICS !! *


----------



## 208ragtime (Jan 2, 2009)

:thumbsup:


doctahouse said:


>


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## Reyna Bros (May 8, 2008)

My Kodiak on the way to Sema on 6's


----------



## Reyna Bros (May 8, 2008)

Our Dually we're bringing out at Sema 14 Full frame on 6's


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

Reyna Bros said:


> View attachment 939994
> 
> My Kodiak on the way to Sema on 6's


Any pics of the truck ur pullin???


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

chillin in the cold at work today


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Reyna Bros said:


> View attachment 940122
> 
> 
> Our Dually we're bringing out at Sema 14 Full frame on 6's


love that deep tuckin front end


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

Reyna Bros said:


> View attachment 939994
> 
> My Kodiak on the way to Sema on 6's


seen your Kodiak at sema, looked badass!!! and that new chevy truck on the trailer was off the hook to, interior color was on point, both badass trucks homie


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

Reyna Bros said:


> View attachment 940122
> 
> 
> Our Dually we're bringing out at Sema 14 Full frame on 6's


cant wait to see this one you guys build so badass trucks!!!


----------



## Reyna Bros (May 8, 2008)

Skim said:


> love that deep tuckin front end


Thanks Skim


----------



## Reyna Bros (May 8, 2008)

no joke said:


> seen your Kodiak at sema, looked badass!!! and that new chevy truck on the trailer was off the hook to, interior color was on point, both badass trucks homie


Thanks man I appreciate it.


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

208ragtime said:


> :thumbsup:


Ain't nothin like a chevy dually, but dude...u answered my longtime question w/that '64-'66 c-10; btw are those stepside fenders?


----------



## mr. warehouse (Mar 30, 2007)

My Kodiak.
2wd but I put 10" springs and 22.5's w/11R's on it anyway.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

doctahouse said:


> IMG]


This a is bad a truck a police chic own it


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

Skim said:


>


the three beasts, looking good skim


----------



## 208ragtime (Jan 2, 2009)

:thumbsup:


Skim said:


>


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm thinking of buying a set of 24inch American force wheels for my 2014 f450 dually. .. looking for input on this company and the type of ride I will get out of my truck with 24s. .. thanks for the input....


----------



## Willie V. (Apr 27, 2004)

Here's a pic of my 98 c3500. Some day I may put alcoas on it.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

^^^^^ Very nice!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

1964 K10 pickup Factory 4 speed 4wheel drive. Originally had an inline 6 now has a Detroit 353 diesel. Warning this truck is not for the faint of heart, It leaks oil wherever it stops, smokes like crazy, loud as hell and gets 28mpg no mater how you drive it. But thats how it's supposed to run if its not doing all of those things something is wrong with it.

Detroit 353= 3 cylinders 53ci per cylinder rated at 100hp 200footpounds torque. The engine was military surplus and came out of a 6x6 machine called a gamma goat that the US military had GM make in the 60's. It is an aluminum block 353 but still weighs as much as a big block. It could of came from the factory like this. It is all bolt in; engine mounts, bell housing, factory 4 speed even the throttle linkage lines up perfectly. It has Custom 4" exhaust and 12/24volt electrical. 12v for truck 24v for Starter. Fuel tank relocated under the bed. 

The truck it self is pretty solid. Has one smal rust hole in the drivers floor about size of a quarter and the front of both inner fenders is starting to rust a little. Painted a few years back defiantly not perfect. New rockers and front fenders. New door seals, window seals new windshield was installed in 2009 has 1 tiny rock chip now. New bf good wrench km2 mud terrain tires last year. 4 wheel drive works great 3.73 gearing gets it up to a top speed of about 115km/hr


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Mr Solorio (Jan 19, 2011)

TTT


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

JUST ME said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)

Any body got adapters for a 2007 f350 dually


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

*My homies Ford F-350 on 22's with my Chevy on 22's in the background








































*


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## og ron c (Jul 15, 2005)

Did anyone get any pictures of the trucks pulling cars to the Vegas show? I know Southside had some badd duallys in the L.A. show.


----------



## slimneverdies (Aug 11, 2006)

Hey fellas, looking for some direction on where to get my 24.5" semis milled down to 24". I'm in Las Vegas and willing to drive a few hours to get this done. Seems like I did this backwards. I moved from Miami where everyone does it...


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

oldsoul said:


> Can anybody tell me what size wheel and tire combo are on that yellow and white dually that doctahouse posted,did they have to be modified to fit,and where can I get em'?


they 22.5 with 22" tires streached on them 10Lug with adapters


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

Nice Cummins][/QUOTE]


----------



## nueve5 (May 14, 2009)




----------



## D.Griego (Jul 2, 2014)

One of my favorite trucks from the Tejano Super Show this year.


----------



## chevyone (Oct 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Bad ass...^^^^


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Saw this at a shop here in TX


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

This is my dually:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

The Big Doosh


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

JUST ME said:


>


DAMN!


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------

